# LV Christmas Animation - 2021



## CrazyCool01

Here are some pics of Christmas Animation - 2021
This year it is Vivienne in Hollywood., london, China, Tokyo

Pics of Passport cover with Vivienne in Hollywood attached

(orders open in October and other slgs to follow)


----------



## airina666

Very cute. Looking forward to seeing DE pieces.


----------



## lolitaqz

I think these pieces are so cute but I’m scared they will eventually wear poorly.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks for sharing @CrazyCool01 ! Love to see the Viv in Tokyo one


----------



## travelbliss

The cute palm trees in the Hollywood design ... but is there some significance of the *bear* in relation Hollywood ??


----------



## Mandamanda

lolitaqz said:


> I think these pieces are so cute but I’m scared they will eventually wear poorly.


I had a Zippy from a past Christmas collection (I think 2015) and it did not wear well, which was a shame because I loved the design. I ended up selling it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Thank you for starting this thread!  I look forward to seeing the animation pieces every year.  This is pretty cute and I don't usually like the Vivienne series. Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## excalibur

Last year’s theme was meh. But this year is gonna be brilliant, like 2 years ago when we had Paris Venice etc


----------



## erinrose

travelbliss said:


> The cute palm trees in the Hollywood design ... but is there some significance of the *bear* in relation Hollywood ??


A bear is on the official flag of Cali, probably why. A bear is a symbol of California.


----------



## ildera5

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here are some pics of Christmas Animation - 2021
> This year it is Vivienne in Hollywood., london, China, Tokyo
> 
> Pics of Passport cover with Vivienne in Hollywood attached
> 
> (orders open in October and other slgs to follow)
> 
> View attachment 5129159
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129160
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129161
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129162



Definitely interested in the China, Tokyo, and London variations!


----------



## bfly

This is super cute. I’m looking forward to see more of this collections and wish we can preorder them since they’re canvas items.


----------



## EveyB

Is there any chance there will be a PO or card holder? I think there never has been in previous collections.


----------



## CrazyCool01

EveyB said:


> Is there any chance there will be a PO or card holder? I think there never has been in previous collections.


We will know what is coming very soon


----------



## BULL

I deeply hate the style of the artworks. When they first started with drawing on the canvas for seasonal pieces more than 15 years ago, the style was very different. Just think about the Groom Collection. Those drawings had a hand-drawn style and looked like something that an artisan could do by hand. These are now very sterile, it screams that all the lines are computer generated and computer painted.
+1: the Épi Sirius (or Porte Documents Voyage) that the bear is having in the car hasn't been available for years, since Vuitton is bleeding out the core collection.


----------



## Rachelkelter

travelbliss said:


> The cute palm trees in the Hollywood design ... but is there some significance of the *bear* in relation Hollywood ??


Bear is a symbol of California


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My SA says this Xmas Animation will be available to order in September. I asked which items will be included and what the designs are - will share them once I find out


----------



## EveyB

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My SA says this Xmas Animation will be available to order in September. I asked which items will be included and what the designs are - will share them once I find out


Oh yes! Thank you


----------



## travelbliss

Rachelkelter said:


> Bear is a symbol of California


@erinrose and @ Rachelkelter....Thank you for the explanation !!!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My SA says this Xmas Animation will be available to order in September. I asked which items will be included and what the designs are - will share them once I find out



So excited


----------



## gabz

Hoping for a zippy coin!


----------



## plv26

Fingers X for a RCP!


----------



## ChanelFan29

lolitaqz said:


> I think these pieces are so cute but I’m scared they will eventually wear poorly.


I'd suggest something like a bag charm, it gets less wear than the mini pochette.  I had both, from 2015 I think.  The pochette had some wear after 3-4 years and I sold it.  I don't use the bag charm as much, but it still looks good.

I'd like the bag charm for the Hollywood graphic since I used to live in LA.


----------



## gabz

ChanelFan29 said:


> I'd suggest something like a bag charm, it gets less wear than the mini pochette.  I had both, from 2015 I think.  The pochette had some wear after 3-4 years and I sold it.  I don't use the bag charm as much, but it still looks good.
> 
> I'd like the bag charm for the Hollywood graphic since I used to live in LA.


I have a previous mp in animation. It has held up well. When I put it in my bag I make sure the screen print faces the wall if ou will of my bag so it won't rub on other items


----------



## CrazyCool01

More pics from foxylv


----------



## LittleStar88

CrazyCool01 said:


> More pics from foxylv



Cuuuuute! This may be the first time I buy something from the Christmas animation!


----------



## CowboyMeow

OMG. This years are so cute!! I love cats and am longing for the Japan with the white cat one. Too adorable.


----------



## Bumbles

This is very cute! I also heard there are coin purse charms that can be attached to Multi pochette or the straps


----------



## CrazyCool01

This year’s is wayy too cute with too much animation - my problem is the image is imprinted on top and chips easily


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

CrazyCool01 said:


> More pics from foxylv


Wow thanks for sharing!! Charms are so cute, especially the Azur one in Japan


----------



## Aliluvlv

CrazyCool01 said:


> More pics from foxylv


Wow! There's a lot going on in those pochettes.  I love the DA in Japan with the cherry blossoms though! I wonder if there will be more options in DA.


----------



## Rachelkelter

These are too cute!! Omg the corgi and the panda bear!!


----------



## EveyB

If it launches already in September, when can we expect pre-orders to open?


----------



## bfly

I wish they come up with mini DA this year.


----------



## MCBadian07

EveyB said:


> If it launches already in September, when can we expect pre-orders to open?


I saw Foxy post that no preoders because it's canvas


----------



## EveyB

MCBadian07 said:


> I saw Foxy post that no preoders because it's canvas


No pre-orders at all? That means hoping that my SA will get hold of the item for me on launch day? Or calling CS on launch day?


----------



## gabz

wondering what the supply will be like. last year escale was fairly limited but i only had to call cs to get the item i wanted.


----------



## MCBadian07

EveyB said:


> No pre-orders at all? That means hoping that my SA will get hold of the item for me on launch day? Or calling CS on launch day?


I am not sure right now. I already sent photos to 2 SA's to be on the lookout once they are orderable. Wouldn't hurt to contact CS also


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

gabz said:


> Hoping for a zippy coin!


Me too! I would love a zippy coin with a corgi on it


----------



## ilovemulberry73

That Panda one


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Update! There’s going to be SLGs, key charms, silk squares, bandeau’s, and a double zip pochette this year.

DZP will be similar to the one I got last year. Will be interesting to see which print makes it and the trim colour they use (mine’s Rose B with same alcantara lining)


----------



## gabz

Any word on specific slgs?


----------



## Samanthalvoe

Hoping for a round coin purse with the japan design! Cat lover here


----------



## travelbliss

CrazyCool01 said:


> More pics from foxylv



Finally some Damier Azur !!  _Sooo_ much better than the amusement park theme.  Thanks for the sneak peaks !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

gabz said:


> Any word on specific slgs?


Not yet! This insight is from my store manager, will update when it’s available. I’m surprised about them including textiles ~ that’s new


----------



## dashopping

Hi  all, i am new to LV Christmas collection , and i heard different things from only VIP have access , no pre-order, no reservations, you can only stalk from LV website…. 
I am base in US and definitely not a VIP and have no regular LV SA… 
Would anyone be able to tell me (share insight) on how would I get ahold on the collection?
Thank you very much!!!


----------



## toujours*chic

BULL said:


> I deeply hate the style of the artworks. When they first started with drawing on the canvas for seasonal pieces more than 15 years ago, the style was very different. Just think about the Groom Collection. Those drawings had a hand-drawn style and looked like something that an artisan could do by hand. These are now very sterile, it screams that all the lines are computer generated and computer painted.
> +1: the Épi Sirius (or Porte Documents Voyage) that the bear is having in the car hasn't been available for years, since Vuitton is bleeding out the core collection.


I agree with you- the whole look and vibe changed dramatically with the Vivienne character. My Groom and trunks and Downton Abbey/Edwardian people animation pieces are my most cherished. I wish they would bring back these heritage inspired graphics. 

But we cannot help ourselves (me included) when it comes to these fun little SLGs when the holidays roll around!


----------



## bigverne28

EveyB said:


> No pre-orders at all? That means hoping that my SA will get hold of the item for me on launch day? Or calling CS on launch day?


In Europe we can still preorder canvas. Don’t need to be a VIP or nominated. Last year preorders started end of August, with release date mid-September, so depending on the release date this year, timing should be similar. I would let your SA know you’re interested so they can contact you when they have more info.


----------



## EveyB

bigverne28 said:


> In Europe we can still preorder canvas. Don’t need to be a VIP or nominated. Last year preorders started end of August, with release date mid-September, so depending on the release date this year, timing should be similar. I would let your SA know you’re interested so they can contact you when they have more info.


Thank you!


----------



## Cherbear71

I've never owned one of these christmas animated items. About how much do the mini pochettes run, US? And do the designs tend to wear off over time?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Agreeing with @bigverne28 

I’m not believing the whole “no preorder on canvas” thing b/c that’s what they said for By the Pool and I had no issues prepaying for those items 1 month prior to that release. The only difference I’ve noticed is, since last year, Christmas Animation stock availability has decreased significantly. Many items were sold out in Canada before making it online.

Best bet is to reach out to web CS or an SA to preorder IMO.

Good luck everyone


----------



## bigverne28

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Agreeing with @bigverne28
> 
> I’m not believing the whole “no preorder on canvas” thing b/c that’s what they said for By the Pool and I had no issues prepaying for those items 1 month prior to that release. The only difference I’ve noticed is, since last year, Christmas Animation stock availability has decreased significantly. Many items were sold out in Canada before making it online.
> 
> Best bet is to reach out to web CS or an SA to preorder IMO.
> 
> Good luck everyone


I think the no preorder is dependent on territory so doesn’t apply to all countries. I’ve never had an issue preordering canvas, including for BTP and the men’s watercolour collection. In Europe the animation was readily available last year with stock still around until mid-November. I think the themes this year are much better, so stock may sell out quicker. I also think it will depend on if all 4 themes are available worldwide or if they’ll be exclusive to each country.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bigverne28 said:


> I think the themes this year are much better, so stock may sell out quicker. I also think it will depend on if all 4 themes are available worldwide or if they’ll be exclusive to each country.


Interesting… I hope N America gets all 4 themes


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Interesting… I hope N America gets all 4 themes



I hope so too.  And I do hope we can pre-order for this collection.


----------



## bfly

Cherbear71 said:


> I've never owned one of these christmas animated items. About how much do the mini pochettes run, US? And do the designs tend to wear off over time?



Last year collections, the MP cost $470 plus tax in US. Maybe a little bit more now. I don’t use mine alot so it’s still looks pretty good brand new. Maybe others who use them often can tell about wear off on the print.


----------



## bfly

dashopping said:


> Hi  all, i am new to LV Christmas collection , and i heard different things from only VIP have access , no pre-order, no reservations, you can only stalk from LV website….
> I am base in US and definitely not a VIP and have no regular LV SA…
> Would anyone be able to tell me (share insight) on how would I get ahold on the collection?
> Thank you very much!!!



I am not a VIP either but I do have a CA who I regularly buy from. If you shop in the store try to stick to one CA for your purchases therefore she/he can help you with preorder items or letting you know the launch date of new collections, reserve items on the launch day (if no preorder allowed, especially canvas items here in US). The collections will also be available online, you just have to stalk the website on the launch day in order to get it, be sure to try at midnight because that’s when the website is updated with new items. If you’re late then most of the time the items are pretty much sold out already. Last but not least you can always contact LV customer service to order it.
Good luck dear, hope you can get what you want from this collections.


----------



## natjyl

Anyone know about a coin purse? Aus doesn't even sell the regular monogram coin purse anymore!


----------



## ilovemulberry73

Looking forward to seeing more pics of this collection. In the market for MP & a CP this year.


----------



## XD2020

love the panda bear


----------



## DrTootr

Excited for this years collection!


----------



## sheepie123

My friend has sent me this pic of the Xmas MPA in Damier Azur - Hollywood theme. Not sure if this will get to the production stage


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

sheepie123 said:


> My friend has sent me this pic of the Xmas MPA in Damier Azur - Hollywood theme. Not sure if this will get to the production stage


Wow this print is very cute on Azur. Fingers crossed


----------



## sheepie123

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow this print is very cute on Azur. Fingers crossed


this print really suits the Azur canvas indeed. I really hope that it will be available as I have not had a xmas piece in Azur canvas


----------



## dashopping

Thank you  !!



bfly said:


> I am not a VIP either but I do have a CA who I regularly buy from. If you shop in the store try to stick to one CA for your purchases therefore she/he can help you with preorder items or letting you know the launch date of new collections, reserve items on the launch day (if no preorder allowed, especially canvas items here in US). The collections will also be available online, you just have to stalk the website on the launch day in order to get it, be sure to try at midnight because that’s when the website is updated with new items. If you’re late then most of the time the items are pretty much sold out already. Last but not least you can always contact LV customer service to order it.
> Good luck dear, hope you can get what you want from this collections.


----------



## bfly

Mark your calendar guys.


----------



## MCBadian07

bfly said:


> Mark your calendar guys.
> 
> View attachment 5142539


I have like 3 CAs on notice


----------



## bfly

MCBadian07 said:


> I have like 3 CAs on notice



Good for you


----------



## sheepie123

MCBadian07 said:


> I have like 3 CAs on notice


Which piece do you have in mind?


----------



## MCBadian07

sheepie123 said:


> Which piece do you have in mind?


Most interested in the China and Japan animations. Might get like a charm for the London/Hollywood ones but I at least want one of every design.


----------



## sheepie123

MCBadian07 said:


> Most interested in the China and Japan animations. Might get like a charm for the London/Hollywood ones but I at least want one of every design.


they are so addictive. I want one In each design too. This year’s print is much nicer than last year


----------



## DiJe40

bfly said:


> Mark your calendar guys.
> 
> View attachment 5142539


Thank you, does that count for the US and Europe?


----------



## bfly

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you, does that count for the US and Europe?



Yes for US.
Not sure for Europe, but I think it’s the same.


----------



## bfly

This is so cute


----------



## Samanthalvoe

bfly said:


> This is so cute
> 
> View attachment 5148128


ahhhh NEED


----------



## scorpio69

This is my first time thinking of buying something from the animation collection. I was born and brought up in London and am eyeing th London coin pouch or pochette however Iam kind of worried about the wear of the animation. Everything quality wise has gone downhill ( not just LV) . I don’t want to spend money on something and the print/ paint wears off after a season or two.
on the other hand I looked up the groom/ Edwardian collection because of a comment made in this thread and they are gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_Christmas animation_
Round coin purse
N60493

This is sooo cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _Christmas animation_
> Round coin purse
> N60493
> 
> This is sooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148508
> View attachment 5148510
> View attachment 5148511
> View attachment 5148509


Love it!  Is this a new style (rcp with a hook)? I wonder if they'll do the Japan one in this too.


----------



## Emphosix

N60478


----------



## Emphosix

N60487


----------



## Emphosix

M80859 (New Felicie Style with flap that goes all the way down)


----------



## Emphosix

M80866


----------



## sheepie123

Emphosix said:


> M80866
> View attachment 5159708
> 
> View attachment 5159709
> 
> View attachment 5159710


Thank you so much for posting these pics. The pass holder and the Azur MPA are so pretty!


----------



## Tigerlily1

Has anyone been able to preorder anything from this collection yet? 
Also any update on whether all four themes will be available in all locations? 
My SA doesn’t seem to have much info on this yet.


----------



## Emphosix

Tigerlily1 said:


> Has anyone been able to preorder anything from this collection yet?
> Also any update on whether all four themes will be available in all locations?
> My SA doesn’t seem to have much info on this yet.


preordering should start end of august / beginning of september. But not in the US I guess, since they cant preorder canvas anymore.


----------



## Tigerlily1

Emphosix said:


> M80859 (New Felicie Style with flap that goes all the way down)
> 
> View attachment 5159706


Not the biggest fan of the Felicie cause it barely fits anything, but this pink interior is so pretty I want this!


----------



## Tigerlily1

Emphosix said:


> preordering should start end of august / beginning of september. But not in the US I guess, since they cant preorder canvas anymore.


Love all the pics, thanks for posting them as well


----------



## plv26

Lots of DA this year


----------



## ChanelFan29

Emphosix said:


> preordering should start end of august / beginning of september. But not in the US I guess, since they cant preorder canvas anymore.


 I just did a pre-order for a men's canvas piece (Pochette Voyage).  I feel like we are all told different info and it can be frustrating.


----------



## bfly

Emphosix said:


> N60487
> View attachment 5159701
> 
> View attachment 5159702



Thank you for posting. I’ve bee waiting for Christmas animation in DA print. This is definitely a must to have.


----------



## ilovemulberry73

Thanks for posting. Love the passport holder with the Panda. I can't wait for this collection. I'm hoping for a round coin purse. Also looking forward to the men's collection. Exciting!!


----------



## excalibur

ChanelFan29 said:


> I just did a pre-order for a men's canvas piece (Pochette Voyage).  I feel like we are all told different info and it can be frustrating.


There’s a pochette voyage this year?


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M80866
> View attachment 5159708
> 
> View attachment 5159709
> 
> View attachment 5159710


Thank you for keeping this thread updated @Emphosix !!!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

bfly said:


> I am not a VIP either but I do have a CA who I regularly buy from. If you shop in the store try to stick to one CA for your purchases therefore she/he can help you with preorder items or letting you know the launch date of new collections, reserve items on the launch day (if no preorder allowed, especially canvas items here in US). The collections will also be available online, you just have to stalk the website on the launch day in order to get it, be sure to try at midnight because that’s when the website is updated with new items. If you’re late then most of the time the items are pretty much sold out already. Last but not least you can always contact LV customer service to order it.
> Good luck dear, hope you can get what you want from this collections.


Midnight in which time zone?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Anyone know what the China print will be available in? Looks like Japan will be mini pochette and charm?


----------



## bfly

*NYC Princess* said:


> Midnight in which time zone?



I just checked it on my local time zone.


----------



## Emphosix

M45905


----------



## Emphosix

M80996


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Emphosix for posting. Very helpful with the item number.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

These are really cute designs!


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> M80996
> View attachment 5161525
> View attachment 5161526
> View attachment 5161527
> View attachment 5161528
> View attachment 5161529


Thank you for sharing! I'm hoping to score one of each design in a different SLG. Do you know if the design is exclusive to that country/region or all designs sold worldwide? Example, the Great Wall of China design, only in Asia? The Hollywood one only in the US/North America? Any insight is appreciated! Thank you ❤


----------



## RSMLV

MCBadian07 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I'm hoping to score one of each design in a different SLG. Do you know if the design is exclusive to that country/region or all designs sold worldwide? Example, the Great Wall of China design, only in Asia? The Hollywood one only in the US/North America? Any insight is appreciated! Thank you ❤


I can only speak for the US, but my experience is all described GBBS are usually available here.


----------



## Mapoon

I discussed the Christmas animation with my LV CS contact in Australia and was told the following (he already had the product codes but no images):

- Mini Pochette (A$695 versus A$625 last year and there will be a Japan exclusive colours like last year.
- Passport holder (A$570 versus prob A$500 last year)

Let's hope that the prices I was given already factored in the upcoming PI?? And apparently there will be bandeaus as well...but dont quote me...things always changes....


----------



## Babxie

Can’t wait to see which print will be on double zip pochette! Hope it’ll be Japan


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> M45905
> View attachment 5161487
> View attachment 5161488
> View attachment 5161489
> View attachment 5161490
> View attachment 5161491


I have to get this Japanese scene in something.  I love the sakura blossoms! I wonder if they'll do this in DA or if it's just the Hollywood scene in DA.


----------



## balen.girl

Babxie said:


> Can’t wait to see which print will be on double zip pochette! Hope it’ll be Japan


I am waiting for double zip pochette too..! I hope not Hollywood.


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> I have to get this Japanese scene in something.  I love the sakura blossoms! I wonder if they'll do this in DA or if it's just the Hollywood scene in DA.


I think they should do DA for Sakura blossoms. I wonder why they choose more of Hollywood scene here and there.


----------



## pixiestyx00

I want all the things from this collection. Hopefully they’ll come through my store at some point. I have had zero luck pre-ordering anything. Im a bit jelly of all of you who are able to pre-order so often!


----------



## Babxie

pixiestyx00 said:


> I want all the things from this collection. Hopefully they’ll come through my store at some point. I have had zero luck pre-ordering anything. Im a bit jelly of all of you who are able to pre-order so often!


Have you tried ordering through customer service hotline?


----------



## MCBadian07

pixiestyx00 said:


> I want all the things from this collection. Hopefully they’ll come through my store at some point. I have had zero luck pre-ordering anything. Im a bit jelly of all of you who are able to pre-order so often!


We might not be able to preorder since it's canvas. Hopefully you have an SA that can help!


----------



## Neillans

I wonder if this years collection will be digitally coded as opposed to date stamped…. Hopefully make it a bit more difficult for the re- sellers who usually take advantage of this collection….


----------



## Trommie

Does anyone know if there will be the long zippy wallet?


----------



## ilovemulberry73

Love the Panda zippy coin purse with the blue lining. Hoping they do a MP in this design. I'm interested in the mens Christmas animation collection. Especially the Brazza wallet. Hoping we will see some photos soon.


----------



## sheepie123

The Japan MPA is so pretty! Photos are taken from foxy Lv Instagram


----------



## Emphosix

N60492


----------



## plv26

I hope there’s a mono or DE RCP!


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> I think they should do DA for Sakura blossoms. I wonder why they choose more of Hollywood scene here and there.


I completely agree!  I think the blossoms look perfect in DA.


----------



## pixiestyx00

Babxie said:


> Have you tried ordering through customer service hotline?


I haven’t. I go through my SA exclusively (or store manager if my SA is out for a stretch).  She’s always been able to find more hard to get or exclusive pieces for me eventually, it would just be so much easier to just pre-order for my peace of mind lol.

I’m not sure why pre-ordering has never really worked or been available at my boutique.  Maybe as it gets closer, if people seem able I’ll talk to my SA and try the hotline for this collection.


----------



## travelbliss

Any info on the prices ?   I still think timing of the price increase tommorrow is suspect....


----------



## sheepie123

travelbliss said:


> Any info on the prices ?   I still think timing of the price increase tommorrow is suspect....


I only have the AUD price of the MPA


----------



## sheepie123

Anybody has the SKU of the London MPA? Thanks in advance!


----------



## travelbliss

sheepie123 said:


> I only have the AUD price of the MPA


Thanks for the rough estimate....so definitely over $ 500.oo usd is my guess


----------



## mimi 123

Here are the prices I saw yesterday (Christmas Animation):
Zippy Coin Purse: $570
Mini Pochette: $520
Felicie Pochette: $1320


----------



## Hemlock

Has anyone confirmed yet if we can preorder anything or what's available in the us? My sa said she understood China version will only be available in China. I'm praying that changes because I *need* the panda zcp. I found out I was pregnant while I was on a business trip in China so that's really significant to me .


----------



## Mapoon

sheepie123 said:


> I only have the AUD price of the MPA


Perfect! that was what my I was told 2 months back so my LV CS had the right pricing (for now)...I was told the passport holder was A$570. I cant rem the others he told me...but the bandeau would be A$375..still waiting to see how the prints are being laid on them.


----------



## Heaven17

Does anyone have the sku for the mini pochette with the corgi on please?


----------



## Mapoon

Heaven17 said:


> Does anyone have the sku for the mini pochette with the corgi on please?


It’s M80863


----------



## Pagan

lolitaqz said:


> I think these pieces are so cute but I’m scared they will eventually wear poorly.


I have the Paris MP and my daughter has absconded with my Venice version. We have both used them daily in our bags since I got them and they still look brand new. To be fair, Covid has meant that I have rotated my bags far less often and are in and out of my bags less but they are pristine. I also have the Paris passport holder but since I only had the opportunity to use that twice given Covid, I would not expect there to be any wear on that.

My Mon Mono NF from 2019 has been carried extensively and the paint has also held up really well.


----------



## Emphosix

Mens first Christmas Animation Look.
M45928


----------



## Emphosix

M80863


----------



## Emphosix

M80864


----------



## Emphosix

M80911


----------



## Emphosix

M80914


----------



## travelbliss

Emphosix said:


> M80911
> View attachment 5167165
> View attachment 5167167
> View attachment 5167169
> 
> View attachment 5167176
> View attachment 5167174


Once again, thank you for updating the thread.    Do you happen to know which of the pieces will be created in *Damier Azur* ?


----------



## Emphosix

M80930


----------



## Emphosix

M80931


----------



## Emphosix

M80932


----------



## Emphosix

M80994


----------



## Emphosix

travelbliss said:


> Once again, thank you for updating the thread.  Do you happen to know which of the pieces will be created in *Damier Azur* ?


I havent seen the internal look books yet, but I heard they will be out this week?! So maybe we will get more information then.. Meanwhile I will try to find some Damier Azur pictures


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @Emphosix for providing us with item numbers and detailed photos.


----------



## Babxie

Emphosix said:


> M80864
> View attachment 5167143
> View attachment 5167145
> View attachment 5167147
> View attachment 5167151
> View attachment 5167160


Thanks for the updates! Do you know which print will be on double zip pochette?


----------



## Emphosix

Babxie said:


> Thanks for the updates! Do you know which print will be on double zip pochette?


I havent seen all the stuff yet :/ But I will post the info, once I have it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> M80864
> View attachment 5167143
> View attachment 5167145
> View attachment 5167147
> View attachment 5167151
> View attachment 5167160


Oh boy... I am in serious trouble! Thank you for posting!


----------



## deeds

No mpa in de? Quite strange that two prints are in mono?


----------



## ilovelions8

Emphosix said:


> M80864
> View attachment 5167143
> View attachment 5167145
> View attachment 5167147
> View attachment 5167151
> View attachment 5167160


Will this be available to everyone? Or is it an exclusive to Japan?


----------



## ezp

Emphosix said:


> Mens first Christmas Animation Look.
> M45928
> View attachment 5167089
> View attachment 5167092


I'm glad that the petite danube I purchased in 1985 is back in style. Mine looks brand new (regular mono).


----------



## Kodi325

Emphosix said:


> Mens first Christmas Animation Look.
> M45928
> View attachment 5167089
> View attachment 5167092
> View attachment 5167093
> View attachment 5167094
> View attachment 5167095


this needs to be a joke... 

Kodi-


----------



## CK1Czar

Kodi325 said:


> this needs to be a joke...
> 
> Kodi-



Yeah, this is seriously ugly


----------



## boyoverboard

I've seen the photos of the new men's pieces circulating on Instagram, and I can't believe how awful the illustration looks. I actually love the small crossbody bag and the wallet that opens to the blue interior, but I would want to scratch off the screen print as soon as I got them!


----------



## gagabag

boyoverboard said:


> I've seen the photos of the new men's pieces circulating on Instagram, and I can't believe how awful the illustration looks. I actually love the small crossbody bag and the wallet that opens to the blue interior, but I would want to scratch off the screen print as soon as I got them!


I want that one, too but without the print. Plus I don’t understand what that ugly vroom print is


----------



## balen.girl

gagabag said:


> I want that one, too but without the print. Plus I don’t understand what that ugly vroom print is


I am glad I am not the only one. I don’t understand what is that ugly vroom..


----------



## sheepie123

I have managed to place my Christmas order today!


----------



## Puffin06

sheepie123 said:


> I have managed to place my Christmas order today!


How? Digital Concierge?


----------



## Aliluvlv

sheepie123 said:


> I have managed to place my Christmas order today!


Wow! That's awesome for you! Please tell us how you did that!   Were you able to know what all of the pieces will be and the prices?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hey guys ~ dropping in to share some Xmas info. I’m bummed that the mini pochette Tokyo doesn’t come in DA, like I hoped. At least the Tokyo scene will be available worldwide and not a Japan exclusive lol. I’ll probably end up with the mini pochette Tokyo in Monogram and bag charm Tokyo in DA


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hold on, we have another Tokyo contender lol. Decisions, decisions…
	

		
			
		

		
	




IG foxylv


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hey guys ~ dropping in to share some Xmas info. I’m bummed that the mini pochette Tokyo doesn’t come in DA, like I hoped. At least the Tokyo scene will be available worldwide and not a Japan exclusive lol. I’ll probably end up with the mini pochette Tokyo in Monogram and bag charm Tokyo in DA
> 
> View attachment 5169982
> View attachment 5169983
> View attachment 5169984




Thanks MB so much for the info on these !!   The SAs lately have been so tight-lipped about releasing and details, pics, prices, release dates, etc....not sure why, but it's nice to plan ahead with purchases. What do you think of the new Men's animations ?? Someone on IG called it , "the adventures of tacky the trunk" or something.....


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hold on, we have another Tokyo contender lol. Decisions, decisions…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169998
> View attachment 5169997
> View attachment 5169999
> IG foxylv


Yes!  This is my favorite item of the collection so far.  No idea what to use it for other than a bag charm but I love it!


----------



## sheepie123

Puffin06 said:


> How? Digital Concierge?


I ordered via Client Services and they sent me payment link yesterday.


----------



## sheepie123

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hey guys ~ dropping in to share some Xmas info. I’m bummed that the mini pochette Tokyo doesn’t come in DA, like I hoped. At least the Tokyo scene will be available worldwide and not a Japan exclusive lol. I’ll probably end up with the mini pochette Tokyo in Monogram and bag charm Tokyo in DA
> 
> View attachment 5169982
> View attachment 5169983
> View attachment 5169984


Thank you so much for sharing this!


----------



## sheepie123

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! That's awesome for you! Please tell us how you did that!   Were you able to know what all of the pieces will be and the prices?


I ordered via Client Services. I gave them the SKU of the items that I want. Then they added me to their waitlist and later on they sent me payment link.


----------



## Mapoon

sheepie123 said:


> I have managed to place my Christmas order today!


Congrats! I was also contacted by my client services contact too for my request/interest for them today too....WOW you were able to pay too!!! I hope my turn to pay for it comes soon!


----------



## sheepie123

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hey guys ~ dropping in to share some Xmas info. I’m bummed that the mini pochette Tokyo doesn’t come in DA, like I hoped. At least the Tokyo scene will be available worldwide and not a Japan exclusive lol. I’ll probably end up with the mini pochette Tokyo in Monogram and bag charm Tokyo in DA
> 
> View attachment 5169982
> View attachment 5169983
> View attachment 5169984


Is this a notebook cover? Thanks!


----------



## sheepie123

Mapoon said:


> Congrats! I was also contacted by my CS too for my request./interest for them today too!...glad you were able to pay..I hope my turn to pay for it comes soon!


Yay! If your CS has contacted you today, then you will be able to pay very soon. Which piece are you interested in this year?


----------



## Mapoon

sheepie123 said:


> Yay! If your CS has contacted you today, then you will be able to pay very soon. Which piece are you interested in this year?


Hope so!! I just told him I saw "someone" posted...fingers crossed...maybe that would give him a little push HAHA!! I am keen to get the London & Hollywood mini pochettes! This will allow me to complete my trifecta for the mini pochettes...I thought it's better to get the Christmas/printed versions than the plain...I got last years DE one so they would be perfect, fingers crossed!!  I am considering the bag charm and waiting for bandeaus to be revealed....


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

travelbliss said:


> Thanks MB so much for the info on these !!   The SAs lately have been so tight-lipped about releasing and details, pics, prices, release dates, etc....not sure why, but it's nice to plan ahead with purchases. What do you think of the new Men's animations ?? Someone on IG called it , "the adventures of tacky the trunk" or something.....


Haha they’re going to fly… first Christmas animation for men will be hot, for sure! I’m always careful to reserve full judgment (re: what things look like) till I see them irl. LV’s mockups are usually underwhelming so fingers crossed this print turns out better than expected 

Hope your August is safe and super, TB 


Aliluvlv said:


> Yes!  This is my favorite item of the collection so far.  No idea what to use it for other than a bag charm but I love it!


Love your logic, Ali! They fit airpods too - original and pros  so you could have a functional bag charm lol


sheepie123 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this!


My pleasure! Yes, it’s an agenda cover


----------



## gagabag

A few more photos! Have reserved the London MP


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

These are all so adorable! Does anyone know if the canvas bag charms/petite cles is considered an SLG for annual purchasing limits?


----------



## beautycase

Does anyone got better pictures from the woody case? That’s the only thing that interests me


----------



## Mapoon

gagabag said:


> A few more photos! Have reserved the London MP
> View attachment 5170238


Congrats dear!! I am waiting for mine turn!!


----------



## sheepie123

gagabag said:


> A few more photos! Have reserved the London MP
> View attachment 5170238


When did you reserve it? Does it mean you have paid?


----------



## Puffin06

sheepie123 said:


> I ordered via Client Services and they sent me payment link yesterday.


Oh, I emailed and was told I had to wait...I'll try calling.  Thanks


----------



## sheepie123

Puffin06 said:


> Oh, I emailed and was told I had to wait...I'll try calling.  Thanks


Good luck! Hope you can place your order soon. When dealing with CS, you have to constantly chase them. Otherwise they wont remember to contact you. I had to message them yesterday and ask if I could make payment.


----------



## gagabag

sheepie123 said:


> When did you reserve it? Does it mean you have paid?


Yup all paid today!


----------



## gagabag

Mapoon said:


> Congrats dear!! I am waiting for mine turn!!


Thanks dear!  
They were quite quick to send the payment link today for some reason. The request list must be long as it’s not even supposed to be out until end of Sep! I paid as quickly as I can


----------



## Mapoon

gagabag said:


> Thanks dear!
> They were quite quick to send the payment link today for some reason. The request list must be long as it’s not even supposed to be out until end of Sep! I paid as quickly as I can


Maybe they were getting many enquiries about it? I am still patiently waiting...hopefully I will get to pay for the 2 mini pochettes I want...others can wait...Were you only getting the London mini pochette? That would be one very popular piece


----------



## gagabag

Mapoon said:


> Maybe they were getting many enquiries about it? I am still patiently waiting...hopefully I will get to pay for the 2 mini pochettes I want...others can wait...Were you only getting the London mini pochette? That would be one very popular piece


I suggest ringing them up. It’s a bit strange that they haven’t sent you the link yet. I assume you already have your order number so it’s a lot easier to follow up?

Yes, just the London MP. I got it for the corgi  God knows I already have too many MP than I care to have!


----------



## Mapoon

gagabag said:


> I suggest ringing them up. It’s a bit strange that they haven’t sent you the link yet. I assume you already have your order number so it’s a lot easier to follow up?
> 
> Yes, just the London MP. I got it for the corgi  God knows I already have too many MP that I care to have!


I do text my client services contact so will wait for him to let me know and he did confirm that once the items are allocated payment links are being sent so Im probably on the list and I just gave him a little hurry up...I dont have an order number yet though so will just be patient.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

omg...you guys are soooo fast.
i still have no news from my SA in singapore.


----------



## beautycase

Ive also wrote my SA


----------



## gagabag

Mapoon said:


> I do text my client services contact so will wait for him to let me know and he did confirm that once the items are allocated payment links are being sent so Im probably on the list and I just gave him a little hurry up...I dont have an order number yet though so will just be patient.


They must be very busy! Fingers crossed he moves faster so you can be allocated your items today, then we’ll be corgi twins!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

beautycase said:


> Ive also wrote my SA



same but he said that no news so far. By right we can only order in Sept.


----------



## beautycase

sandycps said:


> same but he said that no news so far. By right we can only order in Sept.


Finger crossed that we get what we want!


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Hope so!! I just told him I saw "someone" posted...fingers crossed...maybe that would give him a little push HAHA!! I am keen to get the London & Hollywood mini pochettes! This will allow me to complete my trifecta for the mini pochettes...I thought it's better to get the Christmas/printed versions than the plain...I got last years DE one so they would be perfect, fingers crossed!!  I am considering the bag charm and waiting for bandeaus to be revealed....


How exciting mapoon!


----------



## Bumbles

gagabag said:


> They must be very busy! Fingers crossed he moves faster so you can be allocated your items today, then we’ll be corgi twins!


Congrats on your Xmas goodies! So exciting hearing you all talk abt it


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> How exciting mapoon!


Thank you dear! Hope I get to pay and secure the two mini pochettes soon! How about you?


----------



## Bumbles

Mapoon said:


> Thank you dear! Hope I get to pay and secure the two mini pochettes soon! How about you?


Hopefully tomorrow they will send you the link. I think I’m going to pass on the Xmas collection this yea, as I have 3 mp already, which aren’t getting much use, and I also have 4 Xmas pieces from previous collections, so thought to wait for something different to hopefully come out. I have a coin purse, passport holder, mp and also a Victorine from previous years so wont get anything this year. I will admire all of your goodies, and our fellow aussies goodies too! All the chatter is so exciting though.


----------



## Mapoon

Bumbles said:


> Hopefully tomorrow they will send you the link. I think I’m going to pass on the Xmas collection this yea, as I have 3 mp already, which aren’t getting much use, and I also have 4 Xmas pieces from previous collections, so thought to wait for something different to hopefully come out. I have a coin purse, passport holder, mp and also a Victorine from previous years so wont get anything this year. I will admire all of your goodies, and our fellow aussies goodies too! All the chatter is so exciting though.


Oh no! I hope we all can tempt you with just one item? Maybe a bandeau? Something different? I will update….will keep my hopes midway first…I only have one from last year which was good enough..


----------



## 23adeline

sandycps said:


> omg...you guys are soooo fast.
> i still have no news from my SA in singapore.


My CS who is located in Singapore,  asked me whether I want anything from this Christmas Animation, after he sent me pictures of the items, I told him I want a Mini Pochette and a round coin purse.He said for this line, they have to collect full payment first, so he sent me the payment link this afternoon. It means the order for Singapore and Malaysia is already opened .


----------



## Puffin06

Boo! I just called and was told they couldn’t pre-order.  I was giving a story as to why others could but doesn’t make sense.  Oh well, I will wait and cross my fingers :/


----------



## Aliluvlv

Does anyone know the item number for this piece? Sounds like I need to give my SA a list of what I want to order.


----------



## bfly

sheepie123 said:


> I have managed to place my Christmas order today!



OMG you are so lucky. Are you in US?
Congratulations.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hey guys ~ dropping in to share some Xmas info. I’m bummed that the mini pochette Tokyo doesn’t come in DA, like I hoped. At least the Tokyo scene will be available worldwide and not a Japan exclusive lol. I’ll probably end up with the mini pochette Tokyo in Monogram and bag charm Tokyo in DA
> 
> View attachment 5169982
> View attachment 5169983
> View attachment 5169984



Thanks for sharing MB. i have my mind set for the Hollywood MP in DA. Already told my CA, finger crossed I will be able to get it on the launch day.


----------



## Puffin06

bfly said:


> OMG you are so lucky. Are you in US?
> Congratulations.


Congrats! Yes, how?


----------



## pixiestyx00

Bec Loves Bags said:


> These are all so adorable! Does anyone know if the canvas bag charms/petite cles is considered an SLG for annual purchasing limits?


There are annual purchase limits?!?


----------



## Aliluvlv

I'm in the US and my SA just let me know that they're not available for pre-sale yet and typically they don't do pre-sales for limited edition pieces so maybe it varies from store to store?


----------



## bigverne28

Bec Loves Bags said:


> These are all so adorable! Does anyone know if the canvas bag charms/petite cles is considered an SLG for annual purchasing limits?


Bag charms are classified under accessories so should not be included in the annual purchase limit. The limit is typically for bags and Slgs.


----------



## bfly

Aliluvlv said:


> I'm in the US and my SA just let me know that they're not available for pre-sale yet and typically they don't do pre-sales for limited edition pieces so maybe it varies from store to store?



I am in US too, no pre-order for all canvas items for any new collections. If you have a CA you can tell her/him to put pieces that you like aside and when they’re able they can charge you on the launch day. As far as order it thru concierge, I haven’t done any so I have no idea. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Gypsygrl

pixiestyx00 said:


> There are annual purchase limits?!?



My understanding about the annual purchase limit is that it is intended to stop resellers from purchasing large amounts of hot items, for example ordering 4 or 5 bumbags or MPA at one time. If you're purchasing different items, you should be fine. I know for the last few years I have definitely exceeded these supposed limits and by some posts here I know I'm not the only one


----------



## Puffin06

Aliluvlv said:


> I'm in the US and my SA just let me know that they're not available for pre-sale yet and typically they don't do pre-sales for limited edition pieces so maybe it varies from store to store?


That makes me feel better since I was denied 3 times!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

bigverne28 said:


> Bag charms are classified under accessories so should not be included in the annual purchase limit. The limit is typically for bags and Slgs.


Thank you! I should put myself on ban island after my BTP and pre-fall collection purchases, but I actually really love this Christmas animation!


----------



## sheepie123

bfly said:


> OMG you are so lucky. Are you in US?
> Congratulations.


I am in Australia. You can try to order with CS and ask them to send you payment link and see what they say


----------



## Leathercrazyme

Does anyone have a full list of items to share? I can’t decide what to get. You guys who get to order in advance are so fortunate!


----------



## bfly

sheepie123 said:


> I am in Australia. You can try to order with CS and ask them to send you payment link and see what they say



I see, thank you. I have a CA who I always shop with, I can get pieces from her all the time and I already told her what I want to get. So I will just wait from her.
Congrats for you.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

23adeline said:


> My CS who is located in Singapore,  asked me whether I want anything from this Christmas Animation, after he sent me pictures of the items, I told him I want a Mini Pochette and a round coin purse.He said for this line, they have to collect full payment first, so he sent me the payment link this afternoon. It means the order for Singapore and Malaysia is already opened .


omg your SA is so fast. im
going to drop a text to my SA too


----------



## 23adeline

sandycps said:


> omg your SA is so fast. im
> going to drop a text to my SA too


He is online CS in charge of my account, our LV stores here are still closed, so my SA couldn‘t get me anything. I had paid for 2 items, the DA MP & RCP. After looking at the pictures again, I think I want the London MP too and told my superhero CS, he will give me payment link next week because he is off today.
Good luck in getting yours


----------



## bigverne28

Ordered my London Calling MP today with UK CS. I couldn't order the matching bag charm as it's not in the LV system yet.


----------



## mightyhunter

So excited for those of you who have been able to pre-order your pieces!! I'm in Canada and have called/texted/emailed but to no avail   looks like those of us in North America are out of luck for now


----------



## Puffin06

mightyhunter said:


> So excited for those of you who have been able to pre-order your pieces!! I'm in Canada and have called/texted/emailed but to no avail   looks like those of us in North America are out of luck for now


I'm happy for them too but also a little jealous...lol.


----------



## AleeLee

mightyhunter said:


> So excited for those of you who have been able to pre-order your pieces!! I'm in Canada and have called/texted/emailed but to no avail   looks like those of us in North America are out of luck for now



I’m in Canada too. My in-store CA said that preorders have not opened yet for us. And my CS contact said that their Canadian preorders open up on September 12. That seems a bit late in my opinion, however; I was able to order a piece from the sunset collection 1 week earlier then her initial preorder date. So I’m hoping that this collection’s date will be bumped up too. Please update us when you’re able to place an order and I’ll do the same.


----------



## Nutty.cha

sheepie123 said:


> I am in Australia. You can try to order with CS and ask them to send you payment link and see what they say


Hi hun may I ask how long were you put on the waitlist? I tried calling the CS, they put my on a waiting list first and said they’d call once the products become available.  I don’t feel secure haha


----------



## Mapoon

Managed to pay for my London mini pochette just now so…just waiting to pay for the Hollywood one


----------



## bigverne28

Mapoon said:


> Managed to pay for my London mini pochette just now so…just waiting to pay for the Hollywood one


Congrats M! I knew your SA would make it happen .


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Mapoon said:


> Managed to pay for my London mini pochette just now so…just waiting to pay for the Hollywood one


wah congrat!!!


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Ordered my London Calling MP today with UK CS. I couldn't order the matching bag charm as it's not in the LV system yet.
> 
> View attachment 5171805


 I also just paid for the London MP, love the Corgi and I have good fun memory of London .


----------



## bigverne28

Christmas Animation product code list (excludes Bag Charms, Elisabeth Pouches and Notebook). Prices subject to change.


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Christmas Animation product code list (excludes Bag Charms, Elisabeth Pouches and Notebook). Prices subject to change.



There are mistakes here, the Azur Mini Pochette should be N60487, and price of Mini Pochette and round coin should be the same


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> There are mistakes here, the Azur Mini Pochette should be N60487, and price of Mini Pochette and round coin should be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172588
> View attachment 5172589
> View attachment 5172590


Do you got maybe any information about the woody case?


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> There are mistakes here, the Azur Mini Pochette should be N60487, and price of Mini Pochette and round coin should be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172588
> View attachment 5172589
> View attachment 5172590


Thanks for the correction. Your orders are in prep already?


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Thanks for the correction. Your orders are in prep already?


Normally after we had made payment, the status will be ‘in preparation ‘. But they would not send out before September 28


----------



## 23adeline

beautycase said:


> Do you got maybe any information about the woody case?


Not yet, even the round charms also no info yet .


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> Normally after we had made payment, the status will be ‘in preparation ‘. But they would not send out before September 28


Ok. It's different in the UK. Ours show either 'submitted' or 'pending product availability'. Orders only show as 'in prep' when the item is ready to ship.


----------



## deeds

bigverne28 said:


> Ordered my London Calling MP today with UK CS. I couldn't order the matching bag charm as it's not in the LV system yet.
> 
> View attachment 5171805


congrats! I called them twice already and they told me preorders haven’t started yet


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> Not yet, even the round charms also no info yet .


Thank you! If you’re getting any information I would appreciate it if you could share it with me


----------



## bigverne28

deeds said:


> congrats! I called them twice already and they told me preorders haven’t started yet


I wouldn’t give up. I find with CS it’s all down to who answers the phone. The agent did say that not all pieces were available to preorder yet. Good luck!


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Ok. It's different in the UK. Ours show either 'submitted' or 'pending product availability'. Orders only show as 'in prep' when the item is ready to ship.


I see 
This is the first time my CS asked me  to pay in advance, normally I only pay after my CS secured the items for me .


----------



## 23adeline

beautycase said:


> Thank you! If you’re getting any information I would appreciate it if you could share it with me


Sure, I’ll ask my CS about it


----------



## sheepie123

Nutty.cha said:


> Hi hun may I ask how long were you put on the waitlist? I tried calling the CS, they put my on a waiting list first and said they’d call once the products become available.  I don’t feel secure haha


I was put on the waitlist for my last 2 items only 2-3 days, then I received an email from CS saying that my item was available for payment. I think you will be fine as you get in early. Did CS give you a phone number to message them?


----------



## deeds

bigverne28 said:


> I wouldn’t give up. I find with CS it’s all down to who answers the phone. The agent did say that not all pieces were available to preorder yet. Good luck!


Will do! Thanks for the advice, much appreciated!


----------



## sheepie123

Mapoon said:


> Managed to pay for my London mini pochette just now so…just waiting to pay for the Hollywood one


Congrats Mapoon!


----------



## sheepie123

23adeline said:


> There are mistakes here, the Azur Mini Pochette should be N60487, and price of Mini Pochette and round coin should be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172588
> View attachment 5172589
> View attachment 5172590


In Australia, MPA is priced at $695 while coin purse is priced at $680


----------



## 23adeline

sheepie123 said:


> In Australia, MPA is priced at $695 while coin purse is priced at $680


Oh you meant for this  Christmas animation? 
I personally feel that rcp should be cheaper but they are same price here in Malaysia and Singapore


----------



## 23adeline

@bigverne28 
Are Mini Pochette and round coin purse same price in U.K. ?


----------



## Styleanyone

Does anyone know the item number for MP China?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Update from IG foxylv! I wonder why the two round coins are priced differently ~ texting my store manager to verify this immediately
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Christmas animation
Online 9/28 instore 10/1

Hollywood
Mono
Zippy wallet 655€ m80857
Felcie 890€ m80859
Passport cover 290€ m80858

Azur
Sarah wallet n60497
Victorine wallet 465€ n60478
Mini pochette 350€ n60497
Round coin 390€ n60493

London
Damier ebene
Sarah wallet 570€ n60491
Zippy coin 395€ n60492

Mono
Zippy wallet 655€ m80861
Mini pochette 350€ m80863

Japan
Mono
Mini pochette 350€ m45905
Victorine 465€ M80873
Round coin 350€ m80864

China
Mono

Zippy coin 395€ m80865
Passport cover 290€ m80866
Felicie 890€ m8092

Not added paul notebook, Elizabeth pouches, bags charms


----------



## Babxie

Styleanyone said:


> Does anyone know the item number for MP China?



Will there be China mini pochette? So far I didn’t see any


----------



## Styleanyone

Babxie said:


> Will there be China mini pochette? So far I didn’t see any


My mistake. It is a wallet not MP.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Verified. They’re the same price


----------



## mightyhunter

Not gonna lie, I wish the Round Coin Purses were in the old style instead of the new style with the ring   last year they were still in the old style... oh what I would give for these new 2021 animations to be the same lmao!!


----------



## 23adeline

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Verified. They’re the same price
> View attachment 5172689
> View attachment 5172690


Are rcp and mp same price in Canada ?


----------



## bigverne28

23adeline said:


> @bigverne28
> Are Mini Pochette and round coin purse same price in U.K. ?


I don't know. I was going to check in the morning and report back.


----------



## bigverne28

Styleanyone said:


> Does anyone know the item number for MP China?


No mini pochette for China. Only Hollywood, London and Japan


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

23adeline said:


> Are rcp and mp same price in Canada ?


No, MP is $600 CAD
	

		
			
		

		
	



These 3 items are my top picks. I’m hoping a DA multi pochette accessoires comes out to match the Hollywood coin purse


----------



## brnicutie

Styleanyone said:


> Does anyone know the item number for MP China?


no mp for China...it's the Felicie


----------



## sheepie123

23adeline said:


> Oh you meant for this  Christmas animation?
> I personally feel that rcp should be cheaper but they are same price here in Malaysia and Singapore


Yes I mean the Christmas animation. I agree with you that the RCP should be cheaper


----------



## Mapoon

sheepie123 said:


> Congrats Mapoon!


Thank you so much dear!! Hurray!


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Verified. They’re the same price
> View attachment 5172689
> View attachment 5172690



Hey @MyBelongs to Louis and thanks so much for all this info re the RCP.

May I ask will they be doing a London round coin purse? And apologies ahead of time if I missed the answer to this already. TIA x


----------



## Mapoon

sheepie123 said:


> In Australia, MPA is priced at $695 while coin purse is priced at $680


It's so pricey for the coin purse just with the extra hook isnt it? I rather the previous version without...that was over AUD$500 anyway...probably more worth to get another mini pochette just for coins isnt it? I cant rem what the bag charm would cost...but I reckon it may be close to the AUD$400 mark or abit more...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTootr said:


> Hey @MyBelongs to Louis and thanks so much for all this info re the RCP.
> 
> May I ask will they be doing a London round coin purse? And apologies ahead of time if I missed the answer to this already. TIA x


YW  
Unfortunately, no RCP for “London Calling”. You will get various Mono and DE wallets though (more than the other prints)


----------



## DrTootr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> YW
> Unfortunately, no RCP for “London Calling”. You will get various Mono and DE wallets though (more than the other prints)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173047
> View attachment 5173048
> View attachment 5173049


Thank you so much for getting back to me on this


----------



## LizzieLV

Mapoon said:


> It's so pricey for the coin purse just with the extra hook isnt it? I rather the previous version without...that was over AUD$500 anyway...probably more worth to get another mini pochette just for coins isnt it? I cant rem what the bag charm would cost...but I reckon it may be close to the AUD$400 mark or abit more...



Expensive but so cute!
I had to put my name down for one - I could only justify it because I have a Multi Pochette Accessories and the Tokyo MP is no longer available to wait list in AUS 
Fingers crossed that I receive a link for payment soon!


----------



## Mapoon

LizzieLV said:


> Expensive but so cute!
> I had to put my name down for one - I could only justify it because I have a Multi Pochette Accessories and the Tokyo MP is no longer available to wait list in AUS
> Fingers crossed that I receive a link for payment soon!


I know!! Same I have an MPA also that's why I am getting the mini pochettes as I can use it with the small pochette...I am more keen on a bag charm coz I am not using my MPA coin pouch atm anyway...Hope you get your payment link soon  !! I am waiting for the payment link for the hollywood mini pochette one


----------



## 23adeline

sheepie123 said:


> Yes I mean the Christmas animation. I agree with you that the RCP should be cheaper


My CS’s reply regarding the RCP price:
Price discrepancies may occur between different countries due to several factors such as fluctuating exchange rates, import duties, transportation costs, or local taxes.


----------



## balen.girl

I just paid for mine.. Can’t wait..


----------



## DD chanel

balen.girl said:


> I just paid for mine.. Can’t wait..
> View attachment 5173195


Hi sorry to bother you just wondering how could u order and paid for this pls ?


----------



## lilah1

Hi guys  Is it confirmed that there will be bandeaus in this collection?


----------



## 23adeline

beautycase said:


> Do you got maybe any information about the woody case?


My CS said the woody case is not coming to our region, Malaysia & Singapore


----------



## balen.girl

DD chanel said:


> Hi sorry to bother you just wondering how could u order and paid for this pls ?


Hi there, I placed order via customer service. Then they send email with payment link. You can contact them by phone. Good luck..


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> My CS said the woody case is not coming to our region, Malaysia & Singapore


Will it be Japan exclusive ?


----------



## Mapoon

lilah1 said:


> Hi guys  Is it confirmed that there will be bandeaus in this collection?


My LV CS did tell me there were bandeaus two months back and their prices which are A$375 (normal bandeau not the bsb sizes) but I haven’t seen any leaks of how the designs would be laid out though coz I’m hoping to get one as well….if it doesn’t materialise prob a bag charm..anything can change with LV


----------



## DD chanel

balen.girl said:


> Hi there, I placed order via customer service. Then they send email with payment link. You can contact them by phone. Good luck..


Thanks


----------



## beautycase

Mapoon said:


> My LV CS did tell me there were bandeaus two months back and their prices which are A$375 (normal bandeau not the bsb sizes) but I haven’t seen any leaks of how the designs would be laid out though coz I’m hoping to get one as well….if it doesn’t materialise prob a bag charm..anything can change with LV


Is it confirmed that there gonna be bandeaus?


----------



## bigverne28

UK CS have confirmed the Mini Pochettes (Mono Japan, London & Azur Hollywood) are priced at £325 and the RCP (Azur Hollywood & Mono Japan) are both £330. It's weird the pochettes are cheaper than the RCP .


----------



## sheepie123

Mapoon said:


> It's so pricey for the coin purse just with the extra hook isnt it? I rather the previous version without...that was over AUD$500 anyway...probably more worth to get another mini pochette just for coins isnt it? I cant rem what the bag charm would cost...but I reckon it may be close to the AUD$400 mark or abit more...


It’s way too overpriced in my opinion. There is not much use for the RCP anyway. The good thing with the hook is we can hook it to the mini pochette too. It’s so pretty as a collector’s piece


----------



## Nutty.cha

sheepie123 said:


> I was put on the waitlist for my last 2 items only 2-3 days, then I received an email from CS saying that my item was available for payment. I think you will be fine as you get in early. Did CS give you a phone number to message them?


Thank you! xx


----------



## Babxie

Anyone anxious as me waiting for the reveal of double zip pochette?


----------



## bigverne28

Babxie said:


> Anyone anxious as me waiting for the reveal of double zip pochette?


Looking at the product sheet I don't think there is a double zip pochette this year. They've introduced a Felicie.


----------



## Babxie

bigverne28 said:


> Looking at the product sheet I don't think there is a double zip pochette this year. They've introduced a Felicie.


I think someone posted earlier there’s gonna be double zip this year though.. fingers crossed


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@bigverne28 @Babxie
That was me lol. Guess my SA’s early info of a Christmas DZP and bandeaus got updated to just Felicie 


bigverne28 said:


> UK CS have confirmed the Mini Pochettes (Mono Japan, London & Azur Hollywood) are priced at £325 and the RCP (Azur Hollywood & Mono Japan) are both £330. It's weird the pochettes are cheaper than the RCP .


Yet in Canada the RCP is $15 less than MP. What the heck, LV? Making our European LVoers pay more for them


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I played around with my MPA last night (especially the RCP as a charm on other bags) and realized I can’t justify the price of these RCP’s, regardless of how stinking cute they are. I will order the Japanese garden MP to get my fix  and maybe the matching bag charm


----------



## bigverne28

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I played around with my MPA last night (especially the RCP as a charm on other bags) and realized I can’t justify the price of these RCP’s, regardless of how stinking cute they are. I will order the Japanese garden MP to get my fix  and maybe the matching bag charm


I agree. I also have the RCP from the MPA which holds my airpods, but at this price I wouldn't buy another. I've already preordered the London MP and will order the matching bag charm as soon as the product code is available.


----------



## lilah1

Mapoon said:


> My LV CS did tell me there were bandeaus two months back and their prices which are A$375 (normal bandeau not the bsb sizes) but I haven’t seen any leaks of how the designs would be laid out though coz I’m hoping to get one as well….if it doesn’t materialise prob a bag charm..anything can change with LV


Thanks for letting me know! Fingers crossed there will be some available


----------



## Mapoon

beautycase said:


> Is it confirmed that there gonna be bandeaus?


Not confirmed but I will follow up…having bandeaus would be new but since most items have been revealed I don’t think it may happen??


----------



## beautycase

Mapoon said:


> Not confirmed but I will follow up…having bandeaus would be new but since most items have been revealed I don’t think it may happen??


Well let’s get surprised! I really hope for the woody case otherwise I will just save my money for this next Cutie pink speedy!


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> UK CS have confirmed the Mini Pochettes (Mono Japan, London & Azur Hollywood) are priced at £325 and the RCP (Azur Hollywood & Mono Japan) are both £330. It's weird the pochettes are cheaper than the RCP .


Oh, that’s even weirder! it is already weird that MP same price as RCP for our regions


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I played around with my MPA last night (especially the RCP as a charm on other bags) and realized I can’t justify the price of these RCP’s, regardless of how stinking cute they are. I will order the Japanese garden MP to get my fix  and maybe the matching bag charm


Hmmm I was planning on getting the RCP in the Japan print to use as a bag charm (and hopefully find something that fits inside of it). Sad it's as expensive (or more) as the MP.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Hmmm I was planning on getting the RCP in the Japan print to use as a bag charm (and hopefully find something that fits inside of it). Sad it's as expensive (or more) as the MP.


Go for it, Ali - I think they’re both adorable! It’s great if you don’t have a RCP from the MPA. I actually like that the RCP was updated with a gold clip. Just love multifunctional designs/pieces  I would definitely get the Japan one if I didn’t already have the MPA version.

This will give you an idea of how cute it is as a bag charm ~ with perfect proportions for miss Alma BB


----------



## Babxie

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Go for it, Ali - I think they’re both adorable! It’s great if you don’t have a RCP from the MPA. I actually like that the RCP was updated with a gold clip. Just love multifunctional designs/pieces  I would definitely get the Japan one if I didn’t already have the MPA version.
> 
> This will give you an idea of how cute it is as a bag charm ~ with perfect proportions for miss Alma BB
> View attachment 5174112



I don’t have any use for a MP or RCP, but I would be getting one of them in Tokyo print if I ended up not having double zip pochette. Initially I was gonna choose MP for its price and functionality, considering it’s the same price as RCP. But with this pic, I’m back to being in dilemma again


----------



## sheepie123

Babxie said:


> I don’t have any use for a MP or RCP, but I would be getting one of them in Tokyo print if I ended up not having double zip pochette. Initially I was gonna choose MP for its price and functionality, considering it’s the same price as RCP. But with this pic, I’m back to being in dilemma again


Get both as you can attach them together


----------



## sheepie123

beautycase said:


> Well let’s get surprised! I really hope for the woody case otherwise I will just save my money for this next Cutie pink speedy!


Which cute pink speedy are you referring to?


----------



## 23adeline

beautycase said:


> Will it be Japan exclusive ?


I asked my CS, he didn’t give me the direct answer , he just said if I want he can place order for me , so I guess he is not sure about that.


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> I asked my CS, he didn’t give me the direct answer , he just said if I want he can place order for me , so I guess he is not sure about that.


Thank you for asking that’s very kind   Ive just ordered the WAH Woody case, in case i don’t get the Japan one


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> I asked my CS, he didn’t give me the direct answer , he just said if I want he can place order for me , so I guess he is not sure about that.


Omg i just saw in your Profile your Beautiful Collection


----------



## 23adeline

beautycase said:


> Thank you for asking that’s very kind   Ive just ordered the WAH Woody case, in case i don’t get the Japan one


WAH woody case in Arizona colour is beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

beautycase said:


> Omg i just saw in your Profile your Beautiful Collection


A TPF member requested and guided me to put pics there, otherwise I wouldn’t know how to do it and never thought of doing it 
We can only put 12 pics there


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> WAH woody case in Arizona colour is beautiful!


Thank you, maybe there won’t be a need for the Japan one 




23adeline said:


> A TPF member requested and guided me to put pics there, otherwise I wouldn’t know how to do it and never thought of doing it
> We can only put 12 pics there


Awesome collection! So sadly we cant see all the other stuff you own


----------



## 23adeline

beautycase said:


> Thank you, maybe there won’t be a need for the Japan one
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome collection! So sadly we cant see all the other stuff you own


Yes, maybe get other items from the Christmas animation.
I have more than 100 pieces of LV bags, it’s impossible to show all in 12 pics, I might change it from time to time


----------



## bfly

bigverne28 said:


> Ordered my London Calling MP today with UK CS. I couldn't order the matching bag charm as it's not in the LV system yet.
> 
> View attachment 5171805



yayy… congrats


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> I just paid for mine.. Can’t wait..
> View attachment 5173195



Congratulations.


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> Yes, maybe get other items from the Christmas animation.
> I have more than 100 pieces of LV bags, it’s impossible to show all in 12 pics, I might change it from time to time


Thats really a huge collection!  
Yes it would be lovely to see everything


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Go for it, Ali - I think they’re both adorable! It’s great if you don’t have a RCP from the MPA. I actually like that the RCP was updated with a gold clip. Just love multifunctional designs/pieces  I would definitely get the Japan one if I didn’t already have the MPA version.
> 
> This will give you an idea of how cute it is as a bag charm ~ with perfect proportions for miss Alma BB
> View attachment 5174112


Looks so beautiful!  Just love the lemon drop Alma bb!   Do you carry anything in your RCP? I don't have any rcp versions but I do have 2 mini pochettes that I try to rotate although I favor my DA one in the xmas car illustration (pre vvn series).


----------



## yorkiegrl12

Has anyone in the US successfully preordered the "London Calling" MPA?


----------



## RSMLV

yorkiegrl12 said:


> Has anyone in the US successfully preordered the "London Calling" MPA?


I haven’t - my CA says the items are not available for pre-order yet, CS has told me no , I made 2 different t calls as I have found o don’t always receive consistent info.


----------



## jasz130

yorkiegrl12 said:


> Has anyone in the US successfully preordered the "London Calling" MPA?





RSMLV said:


> I haven’t - my CA says the items are not available for pre-order yet, CS has told me no , I made 2 different t calls as I have found o don’t always receive consistent info.


Same here. My two CAs haven’t contacted me for pre-order yet when I asked and my CS told me not yet.


----------



## Gypsygrl

I also have been told no by both my local store SA and the digital concierge. Both asked for the item numbers I was interested in to contact me when they were available, but neither allowed me to pre-order or prepay


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks so beautiful!  Just love the lemon drop Alma bb!   Do you carry anything in your RCP? I don't have any rcp versions but I do have 2 mini pochettes that I try to rotate although I favor my DA one in the xmas car illustration (pre vvn series).


TY! Good to hear you love MP’s too - they’re great!

RCP fits a lot (besides coins) if you maximize your space: airpods, wired earphones, handful of Werthers candy or even 2 mini lipsticks. I set up this sample with 2 mini lips and mini file for you to see - fits inside easily with room for a mint


----------



## Babxie

I would buy RCP in a heartbeat if they can fit at least 1-2 cards


----------



## Princessmom561

I’m trying to find item numbers for the China print, especially the Felice.  Did I miss it in this thread? Anyone know it?  Thanks!


----------



## Emphosix

Princessmom561 said:


> I’m trying to find item numbers for the China print, especially the Felice.  Did I miss it in this thread? Anyone know it?  Thanks!


It should be M80992 / 890€


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY! Good to hear you love MP’s too - they’re great!
> 
> RCP fits a lot (besides coins) if you maximize your space: airpods, wired earphones, handful of Werthers candy or even 2 mini lipsticks. I set up this sample with 2 mini lips and mini file for you to see - fits inside easily with room for a mint
> View attachment 5174924
> View attachment 5174926
> View attachment 5174927


Wow!  Thank you so much for that My. It holds much more than I thought. That settles it for me!  Can't wait to get one!  Assuming I can actually get one.


----------



## Emphosix

N60491



N60497


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Emphosix said:


> N60491
> View attachment 5175369
> 
> 
> N60497
> View attachment 5175370


TFS 
Azur colours look so vibrant!


----------



## AleeLee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TFS
> Azur colours look so vibrant!



I totally agree!!! I was originally only going to get the passport cover, but now I’m also obsessing over the azur mp. Decisions…decisions.


----------



## Princessmom561

Emphosix said:


> It should be M80992 / 890€


Thank you!


----------



## Mapoon

There will be bandeaus!!! I have requested to be on the waitlist for Japan print…sitting on the fence of the bag charm


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Mapoon said:


> There will be bandeaus!!! I have requested to be on the waitlist for Japan print…sitting on the fence of the bag charm


Haha my SA got that part right  

TFS @Mapoon and congrats on your bandeau


----------



## MeepMeep67

I love the bandeaus!!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mapoon said:


> There will be bandeaus!!! I have requested to be on the waitlist for Japan print…sitting on the fence of the bag charm


Thank you for sharing!  Too bad they changed the Japanese print from DA to Monogram on the key charm but that definitely makes my choice to get the RCP an easy one now.


----------



## Emphosix

M80857



M80861



M80873


----------



## Mapoon

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha my SA got that part right
> 
> TFS @Mapoon and congrats on your bandeau


Thank you dear!! I decided to put myself on the waitlist for the China print bag charm too..this collection will make me much poorer..if all goes to plan I will have at least each countries print on 4 different items   Oh dear my heart and my wallet..


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bigverne28 said:


>



Those stickers are so cute!!


----------



## Mandamanda

These designs are so cute, and I’m tempted to get something, but I had issues with a past collection’s designs chipping. I would just caution everyone that you have to watch out for that.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Too bad they changed the Japanese print from DA to Monogram on the key charm but that definitely makes my choice to get the RCP an easy one now.


Yes, what a shame! Sometimes I get overly excited about LV’s mock designs then they don’t get produced 

Can’t wait to see your final decision and reveal Ali


----------



## balen.girl

Mandamanda said:


> These designs are so cute, and I’m tempted to get something, but I had issues with a past collection’s designs chipping. I would just caution everyone that you have to watch out for that.


I want to get more but I am holding my self because this chipping issues. I had experience with that issues on my mon monogram and multicolor. When I bring back to LV, they said they can’t do anything to fix it. But I am still tempted to get Christmas collection, so one MP should be enough for me.


----------



## gagabag

I have had no chipping issues with mine, thankfully! My oldest animation is from 2016


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes, what a shame! Sometimes I get overly excited about LV’s mock designs then they don’t get produced
> 
> Can’t wait to see your final decision and reveal Ali


Can't wait to see the reveal of your adorable MP My! The interior is so beautiful it's tempting me too.


----------



## lilah1

Hello  When are we allowed to preorder in Europe? I already asked SA + CS but so far no one could tell me a date. I thought the pre-order phase in Europe started yesterday though


----------



## Emphosix

I just got the SKU for the Christmas bag charms:
- China: M00500
- Japan: M00499
- London: M00501
- Hollywood: M00502


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> I just got the SKU for the Christmas bag charms:
> - China: M00500
> - Japan: M00499
> - London: M00501
> - Hollywood: M00502


Thank you!  You are amazing!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Emphosix 
Is the Japan one in Monogram or DA? IG Foxylv just shared this and it’s confusing as heck


----------



## Emphosix

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Emphosix
> Is the Japan one in Monogram or DA? IG Foxylv just shared this and it’s confusing as heck
> View attachment 5178782


A lot of people are asking actually because the whole bag charm thing is starting to get confusing...
Most People, including Foxy, have posted pictures of the bag charms from older documents and these often change until the finished product. Thats why Foxy normally tends to wait until she gets proper high quality pictures from me or from others, because these show the actual product in the end.

The latest information I have is the following:
London: Monogram
China: Monogram
Japan: Monogram
Hollywood: Azur

That would make sense because everything in azur seems to have the hollywood print.

But I will post pictures ASAP once they are available, so we know how this turns out in the end. I am confused as well


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Emphosix said:


> A lot of people are asking actually because the whole bag charm thing is starting to get confusing...
> Most People, including Foxy, have posted pictures of the bag charms from older documents and these often change until the finished product. Thats why Foxy normally tends to wait until she gets proper high quality pictures from me or from others, because these show the actual product in the end.
> 
> The latest information I have is the following:
> London: Monogram
> China: Monogram
> Japan: Monogram
> Hollywood: Azur
> 
> That would make sense because everything in azur seems to have the hollywood print.
> 
> But I will post pictures ASAP once they are available, so we know how this turns out in the end. I am confused as well


Wow thank you so much for the insight !  I was looking forward to Japan on Azur but I guess it’s not meant to be lol


----------



## Emphosix

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow thank you so much for the insight !  I was looking forward to Japan on Azur but I guess it’s not meant to be lol


Don’t give up hope   Until we have proper pictures of the finished product, everything is possible haha


----------



## Aliluvlv

Emphosix said:


> A lot of people are asking actually because the whole bag charm thing is starting to get confusing...
> Most People, including Foxy, have posted pictures of the bag charms from older documents and these often change until the finished product. Thats why Foxy normally tends to wait until she gets proper high quality pictures from me or from others, because these show the actual product in the end.
> 
> The latest information I have is the following:
> London: Monogram
> China: Monogram
> Japan: Monogram
> Hollywood: Azur
> 
> That would make sense because everything in azur seems to have the hollywood print.
> 
> But I will post pictures ASAP once they are available, so we know how this turns out in the end. I am confused as well


Thank you!  It is confusing!


----------



## Alexis168

I'm confused.  I hear some of you already preorder and paid. But I just saw a video from Merfy on YT that SAs are not allowed to preorder.  I also saw somewhere on here that SAs cannot preorder canvas items. Can someone clarify this?


----------



## Emphosix

Alexis168 said:


> I'm confused.  I hear some of you already preorder and paid. But I just saw a video from Merfy on YT that SAs are not allowed to preorder.  I also saw somewhere on here that SAs cannot preorder canvas items. Can someone clarify this?


it mostly comes down on the country you live in. In the US, they say you cant preorder Canvas products anymore. In the EU it is absolutely no problem. Funny thing is some people were able to preorder in UK but others are told it is not possible.


----------



## 23adeline

Alexis168 said:


> I'm confused.  I hear some of you already preorder and paid. But I just saw a video from Merfy on YT that SAs are not allowed to preorder.  I also saw somewhere on here that SAs cannot preorder canvas items. Can someone clarify this?


Merfy is the SA in Singapore? 
As I know, in Singapore and Malaysia, physical LV stores and e-commerce have different stock allocaction and different client handling systems. My CA from physical store also couldn’t order for me especially up coming items . But my online CS from eCommerce side ( who is based in Singapore) can order everything for me. He told me for Christmas animation, they submit order according to client profile. I introduced some friends to him but some of them have to wait for second wave of ordering because profile doesn’t meet first wave requirement.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Final products and SKUs are out! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



foxylv Christmas animation 
Online 9/28 instore 10/1

Hollywood
Mono
Zippy wallet 655€ m80857
Felcie 890€ m80859
Passport cover 290€ m80858

Azur
Sarah wallet n60497
Victorine wallet 465€ n60478
Mini pochette 350€ n60497
Round coin 390€ n60493

London
Damier ebene
Sarah wallet 570€ n60491
Zippy coin 395€ n60492

Mono
Zippy wallet 655€ m80861
Mini pochette 350€ m80863

Japan
Mono
Mini pochette 350€ m45905
Victorine 465€ M80873
Round coin 350€ m80864

China
Mono

Zippy coin 395€ m80865
Passport cover 290€ m80866
Felicie 890€ m8092

Bag charms 205€
London-m00501
China-m00500
Japan-m00499
Hollywood-m00502

Figures
Vivienne Hollywood 1800€ gi0692
Gaston guard 1550€ gi0689

Elizabeth pouches
London- gi0681
Hollywood- gi0683

Clémence notebook
London- gi0684
Hollywood- gi0685

Paul notebook Gi0680 445€



Bandeaus
Japan-m00491
China-m00492
London-m00489
Hollywood-m00490


----------



## bigverne28

Japan Bag Charm looks like it's mono and no longer azur. Prices also listed if they don't increase between now and release.


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## bigverne28

Maybe the woody case is cancelled.


----------



## 23adeline

bigverne28 said:


> Maybe the woody case is cancelled.
> 
> View attachment 5181750


@beautycase  luckily you got the WAH and didn’t wait for this


----------



## beautycase

23adeline said:


> @beautycase  luckily you got the WAH and didn’t wait for this


Omg yes. Im happy that I got Woody case WAH at least


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Update from IG foxylv! I wonder why the two round coins are priced differently ~ texting my store manager to verify this immediately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas animation
> Online 9/28 instore 10/1
> 
> Hollywood
> Mono
> Zippy wallet 655€ m80857
> Felcie 890€ m80859
> Passport cover 290€ m80858
> 
> Azur
> Sarah wallet n60497
> Victorine wallet 465€ n60478
> Mini pochette 350€ n60497
> Round coin 390€ n60493
> 
> London
> Damier ebene
> Sarah wallet 570€ n60491
> Zippy coin 395€ n60492
> 
> Mono
> Zippy wallet 655€ m80861
> Mini pochette 350€ m80863
> 
> Japan
> Mono
> Mini pochette 350€ m45905
> Victorine 465€ M80873
> Round coin 350€ m80864
> 
> China
> Mono
> 
> Zippy coin 395€ m80865
> Passport cover 290€ m80866
> Felicie 890€ m8092
> 
> Not added paul notebook, Elizabeth pouches, bags charms


Thanks for all of this info! Do you know if there’s going to be a Christmas agenda? I saw this posted in the agenda thread and would love it since I can’t get the normal agenda 

thanks so much in advance for any info


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

beautycase said:


> Well let’s get surprised! I really hope for the woody case otherwise I will just save my money for this next Cutie pink speedy!


Wow is there going to be a pink speedy?! Do you have any pics please


----------



## sjofaye

Hi all, just wondering if the Christmas Animation items can be purchased on the website at launch? If so is it hard to get? I tried the previous years but never really paid attention to the launch date so by the time I remembered there was nothing on the website.  TIA!


----------



## Mapoon

sjofaye said:


> Hi all, just wondering if the Christmas Animation items can be purchased on the website at launch? If so is it hard to get? I tried the previous years but never really paid attention to the launch date so by the time I remembered there was nothing on the website.  TIA!


I think it's possible...so if online launch is 28/9, you better stand by your computer at 11.55pm on 27/9 and logged into your account...fastest fingers first!!


----------



## bigverne28

Preorders with full payment is now open in Europe. Not all the items from the collection are in the LV system, but the ones that are, orders can be placed.


----------



## Mapoon

bigverne28 said:


> Preorders with full payment is now open in Europe. Not all the items from the collection are in the LV system, but the ones that are, orders can be placed.


Yes I was told that some items are not in the LV system as well..was told bandeau and bag charms would be easier to get..some of the allocation for the mini Pochettes have been exhausted..apparently due to the price of the rcp demand hasn’t been great


----------



## bigverne28

Mapoon said:


> Yes I was told that some items are not in the LV system as well..was told bandeau and bag charms would be easier to get..some of the allocation for the mini Pochettes have been exhausted


I'm trying to get the London BC, but they don't even have a photo yet. I guess once we see high res images posted here of the missing items, (notebooks BCs, bandeaus, Elizabeth pouches) we'll know they're in the system and can order. I'm not surprised the MPs are selling out.


----------



## _gelato_

bigverne28 said:


> Preorders with full payment is now open in Europe. Not all the items from the collection are in the LV system, but the ones that are, orders can be placed.


How do you pre-order? I contacted UK CS but haven’t heard back


----------



## bigverne28

_gelato_ said:


> How do you pre-order? I contacted UK CS but haven’t heard back


I find with CS you have to chase them unless you have a relationship with an agent you regularly order with. I would call and give them the product codes of the pieces you want to order.  Good luck!


----------



## bigverne28

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Thanks for all of this info! Do you know if there’s going to be a Christmas agenda? I saw this posted in the agenda thread and would love it since I can’t get the normal agenda
> 
> thanks so much in advance for any info


Supposedly yes. This is the Paul notebook, Gi0680 and is €445.


----------



## mightyhunter

Has anyone in Canada been able to preorder anything yet? The FOMO is kicking in for me


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

bigverne28 said:


> Supposedly yes. This is the Paul notebook, Gi0680 and is €445.


Thank you! Do you know if the pages would be refillable?


----------



## MCBadian07

mightyhunter said:


> Has anyone in Canada been able to preorder anything yet? The FOMO is kicking in for me


Not yet. I'm seeing my CA this weekend and she already has my list. Hopefully orders will open up in the next few weeks before launch


----------



## bigverne28

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Thank you! Do you know if the pages would be refillable?


The regular Paul Notebook cover allows you to put in a refill pad. I assume this would be the same.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Thank you! Do you know if the pages would be refillable?


It is a notebook cover so there are no rings. You can buy your own bound notebook and slip the covers into the slots on each side. I believe an average B6 should fit comfortably. It doesn’t come with any paper product.


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

bigverne28 said:


> The regular Paul Notebook cover allows you to put in a refill pad. I assume this would be the same.


Thank you, that’s good to know! It’s my backup plan if I can’t get the normal large mono agenda


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> It is a notebook cover so there are no rings. You can buy your own bound notebook and slip the covers into the slots on each side. I believe an average B6 should fit comfortably. It doesn’t come with any paper product.


Thank you!! That’s really helpful advice


----------



## Styleanyone

I was able to preorder MP both London and Japan but can’t order Hollywood. Has anyone preordered?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Orders open in Canada!


----------



## AleeLee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Orders open in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183077



Thank you!!!
In store or 1-800?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AleeLee said:


> Thank you!!!
> In store or 1-800?


In store


----------



## AleeLee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> In store



Perfect! Thank you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Got my Japanese garden MP


----------



## AleeLee

I was able to place an order with CS in Canada. 

Thanks MB for the  heads up!


----------



## brnicutie

If you’re in the US preorders for Christmas Animations are also open. I just ordered 4 items from my CA in store.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Got my Japanese garden MP
> View attachment 5183123
> View attachment 5183122


Wow! You are so lucky My.  Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> If you’re in the US preorders for Christmas Animations are also open. I just ordered 4 items from my CA in store.


Wow, way to go Brnicutie! Did you have to contact your CA and physically go to the store?


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow, way to go Brnicutie! Did you have to contact your CA and physically go to the store?


He texted me that preorders were open. I physically went to the store to see him. Luckily I live two minutes away, so I see him all the time.


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> He texted me that preorders were open. I physically went to the store to see him. Luckily I live two minutes away, so I see him all the time.


still waiting to hear from my CA


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> still waiting to hear from my CA


I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you I want like 4 things!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you I want like 4 things!


Fingers crossed for you MM!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fingers crossed for you MM!


Thank you


----------



## plv26

CS contacted me yesterday and I was able to preorder the London MP and Japan RCP - looking forward to receiving!
I am based in London, UK


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

my SA just helped me put the mini pochette for London n Japan on my wishlist.. im so excited!! just in case anyone is interested. the price for the mini pochette is SGD710.


----------



## VCAforever

Hello all, if anyone has placed a pre-order in the Uk or elsewhere does the money come out straight away or when the item becomes available/ready to ship?


----------



## bigverne28

VCAforever said:


> Hello all, if anyone has placed a pre-order in the Uk or elsewhere does the money come out straight away or when the item becomes available/ready to ship?


I’m not sure with PayPal or Apple Pay, but with credit card the payment is processed straight away and should be debited from your account a couple days later depending on the card issuer/bank.


----------



## VCAforever

bigverne28 said:


> I’m not sure with PayPal or Apple Pay, but with credit card the payment is processed straight away and should be debited from your account a couple days later depending on the card issuer/bank.



Much appreciated, good to Know…..wish to purchase a few items……loving the designs this year……..but I said the same last year 

So addictive!


----------



## bfly

Emphosix said:


> A lot of people are asking actually because the whole bag charm thing is starting to get confusing...
> Most People, including Foxy, have posted pictures of the bag charms from older documents and these often change until the finished product. Thats why Foxy normally tends to wait until she gets proper high quality pictures from me or from others, because these show the actual product in the end.
> 
> The latest information I have is the following:
> London: Monogram
> China: Monogram
> Japan: Monogram
> Hollywood: Azur
> 
> That would make sense because everything in azur seems to have the hollywood print.
> 
> But I will post pictures ASAP once they are available, so we know how this turns out in the end. I am confused as well



I am looking forward for Japan design in DE, guess it won’t happen. Oh well.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Orders open in Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5183077



Yoohooo… you guys are lucky. Not happening here in US.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Got my Japanese garden MP
> View attachment 5183123
> View attachment 5183122



Happy for you MB. I have to wait for Hollywood azur mp on the launch day


----------



## bfly

brnicutie said:


> If you’re in the US preorders for Christmas Animations are also open. I just ordered 4 items from my CA in store.



Hi there, did you actually paid already for those pieces? Or just told your CA that you want them and he/she will reserve them for you on the launch day?
I am in US too and my CA just texted me no preorder available until the digital prelaunch day which is on Sept 28.


----------



## plv26

VCAforever said:


> Much appreciated, good to Know…..wish to purchase a few items……loving the designs this year……..but I said the same last year
> 
> So addictive!



i paid with PayPal and it goes straight away


----------



## pixiestyx00

I have like half the collection plus that adorable vivienne doll on my wishlist   I’m hopeful that I’ll get everything.  Things tend to trickle slowly into my boutique it seems though they eventually get the entire collection.

when the whole debacle with the game on collection happened they seemed to get most of the pieces eventually, of course it was just one of each but I’m pretty sure I’m top of the waitlist for my boutique on these lol.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Happy for you MB. I have to wait for Hollywood azur mp on the launch day


I hope your SA comes through for you. Have you tried calling CS? I had a similar debacle with the WaH collection (SA promising preorder) but a few days before the in store release, my TP26 came through. Lesson learnt: don’t stress over LV preorders lol. Online release is 9/28 so stock might be available for you then too.

Crossing my fingers for you BF - I hope your order comes through!


----------



## brnicutie

bfly said:


> Hi there, did you actually paid already for those pieces? Or just told your CA that you want them and he/she will reserve them for you on the launch day?
> I am in US too and my CA just texted me no preorder available until the digital prelaunch day which is on Sept 28.


I paid for all of it in full. The Hollywood Azur mp wasn't available for order. I ordered the other two mps, the China Felicie, and the London Ebene Zippy Coin Purse.


----------



## Laloca_maslinda

I was just able to purchase an item through the 866 number in the US.


----------



## linmango

dashopping said:


> Hi  all, i am new to LV Christmas collection , and i heard different things from only VIP have access , no pre-order, no reservations, you can only stalk from LV website….
> I am base in US and definitely not a VIP and have no regular LV SA…
> Would anyone be able to tell me (share insight) on how would I get ahold on the collection?
> Thank you very much!!!



Not sure where you got your resources you can preorder them. I just preorder mine.


----------



## linmango

Laloca_maslinda said:


> I was just able to purchase an item through the 866 number in the US.


 Yayy that’s awesome. I just preorder as well. The ca was so helpful and sweet!


----------



## linmango

bfly said:


> Hi there, did you actually paid already for those pieces? Or just told your CA that you want them and he/she will reserve them for you on the launch day?
> I am in US too and my CA just texted me no preorder available until the digital prelaunch day which is on Sept 28.



Definitely call and speak to a different ca. I was able to preorder mine.


----------



## excalibur

I really want the mini pochette, I can preorder by calling 866? I spoke to 1 rep and was told it wasn’t orderable


----------



## MCBadian07

Saw my Saks SA today and she wasn't able to order everything yet. No Japan design available for order through Saks anyway. 
She will keep an eye out and let me know closer to the date. Fingers crossed I get all the items I want


----------



## traxfever

I went in store today and the CA let me pre-order the mini pochette. It was LV inside Macys.


----------



## VCAforever

plv26 said:


> i paid with PayPal and it goes straight away



Thank you for the above information. 

Since your post, CS called if I wanted to go ahead with my preorder which I requested a few days ago. I was very surprised that they did call back as promised.
I placed an order for the Sarah wallet in London calling and passport in China/panda print. Fully paid.
Want to buy another 2 more items but debating……do I really them in my life . I’ll have a think and see if I can place another preorder in the next few days.


----------



## Hemlock

My US preorder went in today! So excited. I found out I was pregnant while on a business trip in China so I wanted the panda ZCP.


----------



## Jolie34

bfly said:


> Yoohooo… you guys are lucky. Not happening here in US.


You can actually order the pieces and pay for it. The preorder started yesterday in the US.


----------



## Puffin06

bfly said:


> Yoohooo… you guys are lucky. Not happening here in US.


I just placed an order for the London Mini Pochette in the USA!


----------



## RSMLV

Im in Calif, was able to preorder the London MPA YIPPEE, but was unable to preorder the Hollywood MPA or the clemence notebooks, I was standing next to my CA when she was on the register.

hs anyone in US been able to order Hollywood items ? In store or CS ?


----------



## Puffin06

excalibur said:


> I really want the mini pochette, I can preorder by calling 866? I spoke to 1 rep and was told it wasn’t orderable


----------



## tareese

I was able to order London MP over the phone, other MPs were not available!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I hope your SA comes through for you. Have you tried calling CS? I had a similar debacle with the WaH collection (SA promising preorder) but a few days before the in store release, my TP26 came through. Lesson learnt: don’t stress over LV preorders lol. Online release is 9/28 so stock might be available for you then too.
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you BF - I hope your order comes through!



Thank you MB. Yeahhh, I will stalking online on 9/28 for sure. I will only get one piece anyway, no worry I won’t stress out over this


----------



## bfly

brnicutie said:


> I paid for all of it in full. The Hollywood Azur mp wasn't available for order. I ordered the other two mps, the China Felicie, and the London Ebene Zippy Coin Purse.



Congratulations to you.
I guess I won’t be able to preorder anyway since the only piece I want is Hollywood azur mp
Thanks for confirming dear.


----------



## bfly

tareese said:


> I was able to order London MP over the phone, other MPs were not available!



Congratulations.


----------



## bfly

RSMLV said:


> Im in Calif, was able to preorder the London MPA YIPPEE, but was unable to preorder the Hollywood MPA or the clemence notebooks, I was standing next to my CA when she was on the register.
> 
> hs anyone in US been able to order Hollywood items ? In store or CS ?



Congratulations.


----------



## bfly

Puffin06 said:


> I just placed an order for the London Mini Pochette in the USA!



Congratulations.


----------



## bfly

Jolie34 said:


> You can actually order the pieces and pay for it. The preorder started yesterday in the US.



Thank you dear.


----------



## bfly

linmango said:


> Definitely call and speak to a different ca. I was able to preorder mine.



Thank you dear. Will do.


----------



## lkimberly7

I was just able to preorder the London mini pochette, Hollywood mini pochette and Japan coin purse just now. I was able to email Victoria from concierge service and she sent me an email payment link.  Definitely would recommend contacting her if you need assistance! I remember someone posted her info here, but can’t remember if it was this thread or not. Here’s her email: concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com whoever shared her info before, thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## RSMLV

lkimberly7 said:


> I was just able to preorder the London mini pochette, Hollywood mini pochette and Japan coin purse just now. I was able to email Victoria from concierge service and she sent me an email payment link.  Definitely would recommend contacting her if you need assistance! I remember someone posted her info here, but can’t remember if it was this thread or not. Here’s her email: concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com whoever shared her info before, thanks so much!!!!!!


Thank you ! I just reached out to her !


----------



## Jolie34

bfly said:


> Thank you dear.


You’re welcome


----------



## ilovelions8

I also had Victoria’s assistance! I emailed her weeks ago and she mentioned to respond back to the email beginning of September when preorders open. I emailed back last night and she responded this morning, telling me she took down my info and what I wanted. A couple hours later she texted me and emailed me the link to pay.


----------



## Puffin06

lkimberly7 said:


> I was just able to preorder the London mini pochette, Hollywood mini pochette and Japan coin purse just now. I was able to email Victoria from concierge service and she sent me an email payment link.  Definitely would recommend contacting her if you need assistance! I remember someone posted her info here, but can’t remember if it was this thread or not. Here’s her email: concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com whoever shared her info before, thanks so much!!!!!!


Victoria is the best!


----------



## My789$

lkimberly7 said:


> I was just able to preorder the London mini pochette, Hollywood mini pochette and Japan coin purse just now. I was able to email Victoria from concierge service and she sent me an email payment link.  Definitely would recommend contacting her if you need assistance! I remember someone posted her info here, but can’t remember if it was this thread or not. Here’s her email: concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com whoever shared her info before, thanks so much!!!!!!


Hi! Do you by any chance have her cell phone number? I was also connected with one sa online and got her cell phone. She has been very helpful, but she said she could not help me with pre-order xmas items. We are based in U.S. 
thanks!


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

VCAforever said:


> Thank you for the above information.
> 
> Since your post, CS called if I wanted to go ahead with my preorder which I requested a few days ago. I was very surprised that they did call back as promised.
> I placed an order for the Sarah wallet in London calling and passport in China/panda print. Fully paid.
> Want to buy another 2 more items but debating……do I really them in my life . I’ll have a think and see if I can place another preorder in the next few days.


I am in the same boat- I ordered the London MP but debating if I need the Hollywood too. My reasoning is that the London mono is quite wintery, and the Hollywood azure is very summery! Let us know what you decide


----------



## bbkctpf

Does anyone know what the inside of the Felicie looks like?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbkctpf said:


> Does anyone know what the inside of the Felicie looks like?


----------



## brnicutie

bbkctpf said:


> Does anyone know what the inside of the Felicie looks like?


I believe the inside of the Hollywood one is fuchsia  and the China one is light blue.


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

RSMLV said:


> Im in Calif, was able to preorder the London MPA YIPPEE, but was unable to preorder the Hollywood MPA or the clemence notebooks, I was standing next to my CA when she was on the register.
> 
> hs anyone in US been able to order Hollywood items ? In store or CS ?



Yes, I got a Hollywood print item. But from what I got from my CA, there are still some items that are unavailable to preorder. I don't know exactly which items though.


----------



## lkimberly7

LadyRacerTRD said:


> Yes, I got a Hollywood print item. But from what I got from my CA, there are still some items that are unavailable to preorder. I don't know exactly which items though.


Not sure about the clemence notebook but I was able to get the Hollywood mpa


----------



## bigverne28

bbkctpf said:


> Does anyone know what the inside of the Felicie looks like?



This is Hollywood interior in Fuschia.




China Felicie is not in the system yet but will be the same blue as the inside of the passport cover below.


----------



## maxynot

Has anyone ordered bandeaus or charms? Have not been able to order them with my ca


----------



## Styleanyone

I ordered China version m00492.I am in US.


----------



## LvLover1288

lkimberly7 said:


> I was just able to preorder the London mini pochette, Hollywood mini pochette and Japan coin purse just now. I was able to email Victoria from concierge service and she sent me an email payment link.  Definitely would recommend contacting her if you need assistance! I remember someone posted her info here, but can’t remember if it was this thread or not. Here’s her email: concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com whoever shared her info before, thanks so much!!!!!!
> 
> Is this US?


----------



## maxynot

Styleanyone said:


> I ordered China version m00492.I am in US.


Do you know why my ca isn’t able to order the Hollywood Bandeau and Japan charm? The store isnt able to complete any preorders it seems. Located in texas


----------



## Styleanyone

maxynot said:


> Do you know why my ca isn’t able to order the Hollywood Bandeau and Japan charm? The store isnt able to complete any preorders it seems. Located in texas


The only reason that I would think : they haven’t showed up in the system. This was what I was told for Hollywood MP. I can ask my SA but he is off today.


----------



## Leathercrazyme

Thanks for the tip about online concierge! I was able to preorder and pay too. So relieved I can skip the mad rush on launch day. Last year was not an experience I wish to relive!


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## Naminé

MyBelongs to Louis said:


>



So adorable!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

bigverne28 said:


>



What does she mean you can’t order online?


----------



## RSMLV

LVlvoe_bug said:


> What does she mean you can’t order online?


You have to order in store or by Phone to CS.


----------



## lkimberly7

Yea I’m in California


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

RSMLV said:


> You have to order in store or by Phone to CS.


Thanks. They won’t be online when launched?


----------



## RSMLV

They are scheduled to be online 9/28 and in-store 10/1. You can preorder now in store or by phone to Client Services.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

RSMLV said:


> They are scheduled to be online 9/28 and in-store 10/1. You can preorder now in store or by phone to Client Services.


Thank You!


----------



## maxynot

bigverne28 said:


>



The only items I want can’t be preordered  First year trying to get anything animation hopefully I dont miss out


----------



## Emma1420

RSMLV said:


> They are scheduled to be online 9/28 and in-store 10/1. You can preorder now in store or by phone to Client Services.



I called CS and they told that I you could only do a pre-order in store or with an in store SA.  The digital concierge took care of my order, but I suspect calling the general CS number may be hit or miss.


----------



## Emphosix

M00499




M00500




M00501




M00502


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Emphosix said:


> M00499
> View attachment 5185704
> View attachment 5185705
> 
> 
> M00500
> View attachment 5185706
> View attachment 5185707
> 
> 
> M00501
> View attachment 5185709
> View attachment 5185710
> 
> 
> M00502
> View attachment 5185711
> View attachment 5185712


So adorable  I’m stoked for our items to arrive!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Ive had no luck ordering so far even the digital Concierge; Aleah, said no


----------



## maxynot

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ive had no luck ordering so far even the digital Concierge; Aleah, said no


Also cannot order bandeau or charms


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ive had no luck ordering so far even the digital Concierge; Aleah, said no


Same here.  I also struck out with Aleah, as well as the 866 number.


----------



## LvLover1288

lkimberly7 said:


> Yea I’m in California


Thank you I emailed her. Hopefully I’ll get lucky


----------



## jane

My client advisor I have used over the phone before also said she can't pre-order for me. 
I don't get it. How are the rest of you in the USA pre-ordering??


----------



## Emma1420

jane said:


> My client advisor I have used over the phone before also said she can't pre-order for me.
> I don't get it. How are the rest of you in the USA pre-ordering??



I would hang up and try again.  I called CS and I was told that i could only pre-order in store. I figured I’d track down an SAs name and contact info, as I waited 18+ minutes to speak to a CA and I didn’t want to hang up and try again.  I figured i would try the digital concierge and that worked.  I think some of it is just a crapshoot.


----------



## brnicutie

jane said:


> My client advisor I have used over the phone before also said she can't pre-order for me.
> I don't get it. How are the rest of you in the USA pre-ordering??


Preorders started on Friday. Maybe it's already filled up? I'm just speculating.


----------



## linmango

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ive had no luck ordering so far even the digital Concierge; Aleah, said no


She has not been so helpful at all. I message her a week ago and she said she would check for me. And she never got back to me. Today I email concierge for a canvas piece I was looking for. I happened to get her again. So I reply to her email and told her that I been waiting. And she didn’t respond back. Disappointed in that concierge in particular. I don’t find her reliable at all.


----------



## linmango

linmango said:


> She has not been so helpful at all. I message her a week ago and she said she would check for me. And she never got back to me. Today I email concierge for a canvas piece I was looking for. I happened to get her again. So I reply to her email and told her that I been waiting. And she didn’t respond back. Disappointed in that concierge in particular. I don’t find her reliable at all.


Btw this was about a canvas piece I was looking for. Nothing to do with the Christmas animation. If you happen to get her again don’t expect much from her. I hope you can preorder. Try calling again and hopefully you get a ca that will let you preorder.


----------



## Leathercrazyme

Aleah was the one who helped me order 3 items. Maybe they are sold out already? I ordered immediately after I saw the post here...


----------



## tawpath

Mini Pochette with London background is the one for me.


----------



## linmango

Leathercrazyme said:


> Aleah was the one who helped me order 3 items. Maybe they are sold out already? I ordered immediately after I saw the post here...


----------



## Aliluvlv

I have to say this race to get just the right CA at just the right time just so I can beg them to let me buy a SLG at a ridiculously inflated price has really left me with a bitter taste. Sadly it makes me want to step away from LV because of it.  I will likely just enjoy the reveals of all of those who get "lucky".


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Did preorders sell out? Aleah is telling me she can't preorder anything but others here are saying they were able to order through her


----------



## Emma1420

MsMoneybagg said:


> Did preorders sell out? Aleah is telling me she can't preorder anything but others here are saying they were able to order through her



I have no idea.  She helped me with my pre-order yesterday.  The ability to pre-order seems to be more based on if you catch a CA who randomly decides to help you.  When I called CS and talked to a CA over the phone I was told that they couldn’t do pre-orders and only way to pre-order was in store.


----------



## MeepMeep67

MsMoneybagg said:


> Did preorders sell out? Aleah is telling me she can't preorder anything but others here are saying they were able to order through her





Emma1420 said:


> I have no idea.  She helped me with my pre-order yesterday.  The ability to pre-order seems to be more based on if you catch a CA who randomly decides to help you.  When I called CS and talked to a CA over the phone I was told that they couldn’t do pre-orders and only way to pre-order was in store.


Maybe they did sell out of certain items (and I already saw here no Bandeaus yet) here is her reply to my email
"I regret to inform these limited edition styles (M80859, M80864, N60492, and M00492) are currently unavailable online and in-stores at this moment. I apologize for any disappointment this may cause. Despite this news, I would be happy to follow up with you once available.

Are you interested in alternative selections from this collection? I am happy to further assist you."


----------



## brnicutie

I just texted with my CA. He told me that preorders for the Christmas Animations closed yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Babxie

Anyone located in Singapore, did you manage to pay for your preorder? I think preorders were opened a couple weeks ago but currently closed.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Babxie said:


> Anyone located in Singapore, did you manage to pay for your preorder? I think preorders were opened a couple weeks ago but currently closed.



i was told by my SA that they cant take preorder in Singapore since last year. He took down the items that i have interest in and put them on my wishlist. Which items are you looking at?


----------



## Babxie

sandycps said:


> i was told by my SA that they cant take preorder in Singapore. He took down the items that i have interest in and put them on my wishlist. Which items are you looking at?


I’m looking for London mini pochette, London and Japan bandeau 

Initially I had my eyes on Japan mini pochette if I can’t get double zip pochette but London print grew on me more and more each day and my young son helped me made the final decision! 

I’m actually very sad that there’s a high chance no double zip pochette this year. I was so determined to get one if it’s in either London or Japan print.


----------



## 23adeline

Babxie said:


> Anyone located in Singapore, did you manage to pay for your preorder? I think preorders were opened a couple weeks ago but currently closed.


I’m in Malaysia, but the online customer service that serve Malaysian clients and our LV warehouse are in Singapore , I already paid for all items that I want on Aug 21. 
My CS said they have different waves of ordering depending on clients’ profile, and of course also depending on stock availability


----------



## Tigerlily1

Babxie said:


> Anyone located in Singapore, did you manage to pay for your preorder? I think preorders were opened a couple weeks ago but currently closed.


My SA/CS mentioned in Singapore preorder for this collection was only available to select clients (presumably VIC)


----------



## VCAforever

I was lucky enough to preorder and I’m based in the Uk. It’s obvious that they were taking preorders from last Friday, but each country doing their thing is really frustrating and not fair. I hope that anyone who has been unable to preorder is able to, and just keep ringing CS to see if you get lucky.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Babxie said:


> I’m looking for London mini pochette, London and Japan bandeau
> 
> Initially I had my eyes on Japan mini pochette if I can’t get double zip pochette but London print grew on me more and more each day and my young son helped me made the final decision!
> 
> I’m actually very sad that there’s a high chance no double zip pochette this year. I was so determined to get one if it’s in either London or Japan print.


awww your son is so cute!!!!!! is there a reason why he chose london? was it because of the corgi?    
yea i doubt there is a zip pochette. seems like you are a fan of the xmas collection.



Tigerlily1 said:


> My SA/CS mentioned in Singapore preorder for this collection was only available to select clients (presumably VIC)


ahhh i guess im not VIP since my SA only put it on my wishlist.  However, i'm pretty sure i will be able to get items on my wishlist.
Did you manage to get any item or any of it caught your eyes?


----------



## Babxie

@sandycps 
Yes, corgi! Also he say there’s London bus and Big Ben. I didn’t even know what’s Big Ben until he told me


----------



## bigverne28

Bag Charms are now orderable. Ordered placed through  UK CS. Azur Hollywood MP is also still available to preorder.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Babxie said:


> @sandycps
> Yes, corgi! Also he say there’s London bus and Big Ben. I didn’t even know what’s Big Ben until he told me



awww.. he is so cute!


----------



## Taimi

I just preordered these (in Europe).


----------



## sheepie123

Photos from China social media


----------



## GAN

Babxie said:


> Anyone located in Singapore, did you manage to pay for your preorder? I think preorders were opened a couple weeks ago but currently closed.


hi there, I just placed my order for the mini pochette (London) yesterday and paid. So I guess that my order should be in as I expressed my interest to my CA about 2 months back.  

[/QUOTE]


23adeline said:


> I’m in Malaysia, but the online customer service that serve Malaysian clients and our LV warehouse are in Singapore , I already paid for all items that I want on Aug 21.
> My CS said they have different waves of ordering depending on clients’ profile, and of course also depending on stock availability



I am keen to know what you order this time. Can you share? I am keen in the coin round pouch but they do not have that in the London print.


----------



## Emphosix

In case somebody wants something of everything lol haha
MP3188


----------



## MCBadian07

Emphosix said:


> In case somebody wants something of everything lol haha
> MP3188
> View attachment 5186808


ME. IM THAT SOMEONE


----------



## LvLover1288

I was told by Victoria my item isn’t available but she’ll notify me if/when it becomes available


----------



## bigverne28

M00489







M00490






M00491






M00492


----------



## excalibur

Anyone in the US who preordered the keyholder/charm, what’s the retail price before tax? Thank you!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Emphosix said:


> In case somebody wants something of everything lol haha
> MP3188
> View attachment 5186808


I love this!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

bigverne28 said:


> M00489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M00490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M00491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M00492


----------



## 23adeline

GAN said:


> hi there, I just placed my order for the mini pochette (London) yesterday and paid. So I guess that my order should be in as I expressed my interest to my CA about 2 months back.




I am keen to know what you order this time. Can you share? I am keen in the coin round pouch but they do not have that in the London print.
[/QUOTE]
Initially I wasn’t keen to get any of this Christmas animation item, as I didn’t get anything previously, my CS asked me is there anything I want in middle of last month, after seeing the pics he sent me, I ordered the DA MP and RCP. After a few days I wanted the London MP and just now I just paid for China bag charm . I hope I won’t want to add anything else


----------



## VCAforever

I’m interested in the detachable charm, the one with Vivienne and Gaston in gold and enamel. There was a similar one last year but with no enamel, did anyone on here purchase it and do you like or make use of it?


----------



## bfly

Emphosix said:


> In case somebody wants something of everything lol haha
> MP3188
> View attachment 5186808



This is super cute.


----------



## Helin333

Anyone in Canada willing to share their CA info, just spoke to a CA who said the pieces are not available for preorder right now


----------



## Aribb

Helin333 said:


> Anyone in Canada willing to share their CA info, just spoke to a CA who said the pieces are not available for preorder right now


I’m in Canada. I just called the 866-884-8866 from LV Canada website and preordered 4 Holiday Animation items (1 is London Bandeau). I didn’t write down the CA name and his direct number. I just called. Maybe try to call the number and speak to a different CA that would help you to preorder for you.


----------



## MeepMeep67

I just called US CS and she took my info and will let me know when pre order is open

I wish I would have written down Victoria's cell number when it was posted here.  When I went back to find it, it had been deleted

I guess im looking at playing roulet when items go live on line


----------



## Helin333

Aribb said:


> I’m in Canada. I just called the 866-884-8866 from LV Canada website and preordered 4 Holiday Animation items (1 is London Bandeau). I didn’t write down the CA name and his direct number. I just called. Maybe try to call the number and speak to a different CA that would help you to preorder for you.
> 
> View attachment 5187919


Which day did you place the order?


----------



## Aribb

Helin333 said:


> Which day did you place the order?


Today. About 1 and half hours ago. I was able to preorder the items on the 1st call.


----------



## Helin333

Aribb said:


> Today. About 1 and half hours ago. I was able to preorder the items on the 1st call.


Oh wow, did they place the order with you on the phone or have to get back to you with your order request


----------



## Aribb

Helin333 said:


> Oh wow, did they place the order with you on the phone or have to get back to you with your order request


Nope. He emailed me the payment link, patiently waited for me to received the link, paid and confirmed all items and amounts of each item have been received while he was on the phone with me the whole time. Sorry, I wish I got his direct phone number since he was so nice and kept asking me if that’s all I wanted. I was planning only to get 2 items but he kept asking me and I ended 2 extra…..


----------



## Helin333

That’s awesome, sounds like great customer service


----------



## chibitenshi

Helin333 said:


> Anyone in Canada willing to share their CA info, just spoke to a CA who said the pieces are not available for preorder right now


I am in Canada. I emailed concierge ( concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com ) and they were able to help me place an order for 2 mini pochettes. This was on Saturday. Best of luck!


----------



## Aribb

Helin333 said:


> That’s awesome, sounds like great customer service


Thanks. I hope you get to preorder your wanted items very soon.


----------



## Helin333

Aribb said:


> Thanks. I hope you get to preorder your wanted items very soon.


Unfortunately I’ve been told by multiple CA in store and the 1-866 # that they are not taking preorders per corporate instructions ‍


----------



## linmango

Helin333 said:


> Unfortunately I’ve been told by multiple CA in store and the 1-866 # that they are not taking preorders per corporate instructions ‍



I think preorders for the christmas animations closed over the weekend.They won’t be taking anymore orders.


----------



## Aribb

Helin333 said:


> Unfortunately I’ve been told by multiple CA in store and the 1-866 # that they are not taking preorders per corporate instructions ‍


Oh…no!!! Now I feel terrible that I didn’t get the contact information from the CA who helped me this morning to you….. I was too excited and surprised he placed the order for me. By the time I realized I should get his name and contact info, I already hung up the phone…….


----------



## Missmatchedsocks

Helin333 said:


> Unfortunately I’ve been told by multiple CA in store and the 1-866 # that they are not taking preorders per corporate instructions ‍


Same here


----------



## cjj

Love the London items but won't be purchasing any. Those who do, enjoy!


----------



## Styleanyone

my SA still can't order the MP Hollywood. Has anyone in the US preordered?


----------



## RSMLV

Styleanyone said:


> my SA still can't order the MP Hollywood. Has anyone in the US preordered?


My CA could not pre-order it either ( Calif.) but was able to pre-order the MPA London for me. I was able to preorder MPA Hollywood via the digital concierge


----------



## Styleanyone

RSMLV said:


> My CA could not pre-order it either ( Calif.) but was able to pre-order the MPA London for me. I was able to preorder MPA Hollywood via the digital concierge


Thank you. I will try that too.


----------



## Helin333

Aribb said:


> Oh…no!!! Now I feel terrible that I didn’t get the contact information from the CA who helped me this morning to you….. I was too excited and surprised he placed the order for me. By the time I realized I should get his name and contact info, I already hung up the phone…….


No worries, hopefully will get some pieces on launch day!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Does anyone remember if preorder only lasted one weekend last year? I only got 1 item (Double Zip pochette) which I preordered but that only opened 2 weeks prior to online release. Can’t speak for the MPs and other items. Things seem much more time restricted this year for some reason… I wonder if they’re cutting back on stock numbers?


----------



## RSMLV

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Does anyone remember if preorder only lasted one weekend last year? I only got 1 item (Double Zip pochette) which I preordered but that only opened 2 weeks prior to online release. Can’t speak for the MPs and other items. Things seem much more time restricted this year for some reason… I wonder if they’re cutting back on stock numbers?



Good question - I have never heard of a preorder window for any LV items Lux


----------



## pixiestyx00

My store was unable to pre-order anything as per the manager. Once again, this whole pre-order thing seems to be a coin toss depending on which store or which call in CS person you speak to.

I don’t really care if they do pre-orders or not but I really wish they would just pick and make it available or not across the board.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Honestly, I thought our preorder window would be open for at least 2 weeks once my managers and SA notified me that Friday. 1 manager had given me a heads up to act quickly (I was going to pay a week later) since she didn’t think the ordering window would be open for long. I didn’t think much of that comment but it actually closed within the weekend (plus Monday for some).

This system is so confusing and I feel everyone’s frustration with it. I hope they have ample stock on release days (online and in store) for everyone who wants pieces from this collection!


----------



## sjofaye

RSMLV said:


> Good question - I have never heard of a preorder window for any LV items Lux



Maybe they don't want to oversell everything so when it launches there is no stock left? I remember Loewe's Totoro launch was a mess because they sold almost everything during the lottery pre-launch sale and a lot of people were upset. 

Wish I checked here last weekend! I would've loved to get my hands on some of the pieces. Hopefully everyone that hasn't preordered gets to get one on launch day!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

sjofaye said:


> Maybe they don't want to oversell everything so when it launches there is no stock left? I remember Loewe's Totoro launch was a mess because they sold almost everything during the lottery pre-launch sale and a lot of people were upset.
> 
> Wish I checked here last weekend! I would've loved to get my hands on some of the pieces. Hopefully everyone that hasn't preordered gets to get one on launch day!!


Yes I was wondering that too... would be nice to pop into a store or be contacted by my CA and be able to purchase when they launch in store. I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Honestly, I thought our preorder window would be open for at least 2 weeks once my managers and SA notified me that Friday. 1 manager had given me a heads up to act quickly (I was going to pay a week later) since she didn’t think the ordering window would be open for long. I didn’t think much of that comment but it actually closed within the weekend (plus Monday for some).
> 
> This system is so confusing and I feel everyone’s frustration with it. I hope they have ample stock on release days (online and in store) for everyone who wants pieces from this collection!



I am confused myself, MB. I did double check with my CA and she insisted that no preorder available. I won’t make this whole thing such a big deal as I know I will get my MP azur one way or another  
Hoping that I can snatch it on the launch day.
Happy for you and the others that you guys be able to preorder pieces that you wanted.


----------



## bfly

sjofaye said:


> Maybe they don't want to oversell everything so when it launches there is no stock left? I remember Loewe's Totoro launch was a mess because they sold almost everything during the lottery pre-launch sale and a lot of people were upset.
> 
> Wish I checked here last weekend! I would've loved to get my hands on some of the pieces. Hopefully everyone that hasn't preordered gets to get one on launch day!!



Yes we are on the same page. Let’s hope that there’s still lot of stocks available on the launch day.


----------



## lilah1

Hey guys! Do you know when they will ship out the items? Especially in Europe? My SA told me in October but maybe one of you knows when exactly.


----------



## Emphosix

lilah1 said:


> Hey guys! Do you know when they will ship out the items? Especially in Europe? My SA told me in October but maybe one of you knows when exactly.


If you buy through your SA, most likely end of September. If you buy through CS / online, then most likely beginning of October


----------



## fibbi

I just called the Canada LV "contact us" line but no luck. The SA is not taking preorder. Just tell me to wait for her call when it becomes available. I guess I am not able to getting anything from this release...


----------



## bbkctpf

sjofaye said:


> Maybe they don't want to oversell everything so when it launches there is no stock left? I remember Loewe's Totoro launch was a mess because they sold almost everything during the lottery pre-launch sale and a lot of people were upset.
> 
> Wish I checked here last weekend! I would've loved to get my hands on some of the pieces. Hopefully everyone that hasn't preordered gets to get one on launch day!!


Good to know about the totoro Loewe launch. Bc I found out about it late and was bummed I didn’t know sooner haha now I’m not as upset since I didn’t sign up for the lottery haha


----------



## matcha88

Hello everyone! Does anyone know if any of these items will be available in the UAE? thanks a lot!


----------



## lilah1

Emphosix said:


> If you buy through your SA, most likely end of September. If you buy through CS / online, then most likely beginning of October


Thank you!


----------



## DivotDiva

my CA had a glitch and could not pre order for me - it was a Friday and by Saturday they closed the pre orders.  I thought there was also going to be a 2nd pre-order day for the bandeaus and some other accessories?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

DivotDiva said:


> my CA had a glitch and could not pre order for me - it was a Friday and by Saturday they closed the pre orders.  I thought there was also going to be a 2nd pre-order day for the bandeaus and some other accessories?


I think even if you weren’t able to preorder, items will be available to buy either online or at a store?


----------



## LVovely

Does anyone know when on the 28th of September the collection will be online? Shortly after midnight or in the morning? Thanks very much in advance !


----------



## Mapoon

In AU - the bandeaus and bag charms can be pre-ordered…I was keen but told my CS I will pass….now waiting just for the DA mini p which I hope I can get if not I will only secure the London mini p


----------



## RSMLV

lovelyrita said:


> Does anyone know when on the 28th of September the collection will be online? Shortly after midnight or in the morning? Thanks very much in advance !


I’ve heard 9/28 midnight, 12:00 am


----------



## XD2020

RSMLV said:


> I’ve heard 9/28 midnight, 12:00 am


 Wondering if it’s the EST?


----------



## CalC

I preordered one item on 9/4. CA helped me that day sent a message saying that there was a technique issue and Xmas collection is not available for preorder so I might not get it. Does anyone have the same experience?


----------



## bigverne28

CalC said:


> I preordered one item on 9/4. CA helped me that day sent a message saying that there was a technique issue and Xmas collection is not available for preorder so I might not get it. Does anyone have the same experience?


If you preordered and the status shows as submitted in your online account or have an order confirmation email, I wouldn’t worry. In my experience if there’s an issue you’ll receive an email cancellation and the payment will be refunded.


----------



## CalC

bigverne28 said:


> If you preordered and the status shows as submitted in your online account or have an order confirmation email, I wouldn’t worry. In my experience if there’s an issue you’ll receive an email cancellation and the payment will be refunded.


I did get the email confirmation and receipt. I also called customer service today and order status is unfulfilled. But CA texted me that my order is cancelled due to lack of stock, I can only get it if they have enough shipment.


----------



## bigverne28

CalC said:


> I did get the email confirmation and receipt. I also called customer service today and order status is unfulfilled. But CA texted me that my order is cancelled due to lack of stock, I can only get it if they have enough shipment.


The answer seems ambiguous. Order is cancelled, but you can get if they have enough stock. Does that mean your order would be reinstated? Very odd.  I guess you’ll just have to see what happens or try on the release date. Good luck!


----------



## gagabag

Soooo excited!
My London MP has just been shipped!


----------



## Babxie

gagabag said:


> Soooo excited!
> My London MP has just been shipped!


Wow. I thought the soonest they ship is during launch day. Happy for you!


----------



## gagabag

Babxie said:


> Wow. I thought the soonest they ship is during launch day. Happy for you!


It probably won’t arrive until then


----------



## jane

Looking forward to everyone's reveals! I won't be getting anything from this collection -- decided to put the money toward a future bag purchase instead! (plus I'm sure I already spent too much this fall on clothes, lol)


----------



## Mapoon

gagabag said:


> Soooo excited!
> My London MP has just been shipped!


Omg I was too occupied looking at my other order and I didn’t even noticed that my London mini p was shipped as well


----------



## balen.girl

DHL message me just now.. My MP is coming.. Aaah so excited !


----------



## gagabag

Mapoon said:


> Omg I was too occupied looking at my other order and I didn’t even noticed that my London mini p was shipped as well





balen.girl said:


> DHL message me just now.. My MP is coming.. Aaah so excited !


Yay!


----------



## anika913

Mapoon said:


> Omg I was too occupied looking at my other order and I didn’t even noticed that my London mini p was shipped as well





gagabag said:


> Soooo excited!
> My London MP has just been shipped!





balen.girl said:


> DHL message me just now.. My MP is coming.. Aaah so excited !


So happy for you! Looking forward to your reveals! I missed the pre-order period. Hoping I could still get one next week.


----------



## VCAforever

Wow, super excited for you ladies, can’t wait to see pics!!


----------



## Mapoon

anika913 said:


> So happy for you! Looking forward to your reveals! I missed the pre-order period. Hoping I could still get one next week.


Thank you dear! Fingers crossed for you! I’m still waiting for the damier Azur mini p which I may have to try to get online too!

Another item I ordered and paid last Mon still in prep…which is longer than usual… I had to swap the store pick up to meet with this London mini p but not sure if I have to make a double trip as I’m near the store to pick up the mini p until Friday? Maybe can only pick up the official launch date??


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> DHL message me just now.. My MP is coming.. Aaah so excited !





gagabag said:


> Soooo excited!
> My London MP has just been shipped!





Mapoon said:


> Omg I was too occupied looking at my other order and I didn’t even noticed that my London mini p was shipped as well


I’m so excited for you all and can’t wait to see you cute little goodies!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I got a UPS notification last night but don’t know if it’s my Christmas MP or LV mooncake gift


----------



## anika913

Mapoon said:


> Thank you dear! Fingers crossed for you! I’m still waiting for the damier Azur mini p which I may have to try to get online too!
> 
> Another item I ordered and paid last Mon still in prep…which is longer than usual… I had to swap the store pick up to meet with this London mini p but not sure if I have to make a double trip as I’m near the store to pick up the mini p until Friday? Maybe can only pick up the official launch date??


Oh lucky you can go to the store and see items in person. Can’t wait for restrictions to ease here in Syd. One of the first things I’ll do is set an appointment in store. For the meantime, I’ll see what you ladies will be posting


----------



## Babxie

My SA just messaged me to let me know that he can process preorder for me! I’ve paid for my order and I’m so excited! Got 1 London MP, 1 London Bandeau and 1 Japan Bandeau!


----------



## Mapoon

anika913 said:


> Oh lucky you can go to the store and see items in person. Can’t wait for restrictions to ease here in Syd. One of the first things I’ll do is set an appointment in store. For the meantime, I’ll see what you ladies will be posting


Yes I hope so for you dear!! Thank you for the support!!


----------



## Bumbles

anika913 said:


> Oh lucky you can go to the store and see items in person. Can’t wait for restrictions to ease here in Syd. One of the first things I’ll do is set an appointment in store. For the meantime, I’ll see what you ladies will be posting


What do you have in mind to get? I’m with you on making a trip to the store too. Can’t wait


----------



## anika913

Bumbles said:


> What do you have in mind to get? I’m with you on making a trip to the store too. Can’t wait


I’m after the MP but can’t decide which I should get. My 2yo daughter once saw the prints and adores the panda. Everytime she’d see me browsing purses, she’d always mention the panda. Too bad it doesn’t have one in MP.


----------



## anika913

Bumbles said:


> What do you have in mind to get? I’m with you on making a trip to the store too. Can’t wait


Once stores open, I won’t gamble going there without an appointment. I can already imagine the queue


----------



## MCBadian07

anika913 said:


> I’m after the MP but can’t decide which I should get. My 2yo daughter once saw the prints and adores the panda. Everytime she’d see me browsing purses, she’d always mention the panda. Too bad it doesn’t have one in MP.


The China design is on the Felicie!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Darn - it’s not the MP! Oh well. I can’t wait to see everyone’s early Xmas shipments


----------



## Emsidee

I pre-ordered the Japanese garden mini pochette, London mini pochette and the China bandeau. I can’t wait to receive them!


----------



## CowboyMeow

I’m so annoyed. I placed preorders but SA said corporate canceled all preorders. She would not refund me and gave me store credit instead! That’s ridiculous! Never going to pre order again. Will just stalk the website.


----------



## anika913

MCBadian07 said:


> The China design is on the Felicie!


Oh yeah thank you for mentioning that  I’m after the MP though since it’s so hard to get a regular one..


----------



## Puffin06

CowboyMeow said:


> I’m so annoyed. I placed preorders but SA said corporate canceled all preorders. She would not refund me and gave me store credit instead! That’s ridiculous! Never going to pre order again. Will just stalk the website.


What?! That's BS


----------



## MCBadian07

CowboyMeow said:


> I’m so annoyed. I placed preorders but SA said corporate canceled all preorders. She would not refund me and gave me store credit instead! That’s ridiculous! Never going to pre order again. Will just stalk the website.


That's awful! Speak to the store manager that you want a refund. LV doesn't operate the same way as Chanel (in Canada it's store credit only or exchange within 14 days). This is likely because your SA doesn't want to lose the sale/commission.
I preordered through client services and was waiting for 12 weeks. Called client services to cancel my order and they refunded me back.


----------



## Emsidee

CowboyMeow said:


> I’m so annoyed. I placed preorders but SA said corporate canceled all preorders. She would not refund me and gave me store credit instead! That’s ridiculous! Never going to pre order again. Will just stalk the website.


That’s really weird, I don’t know where you’re from but in my country it says on the receipt that you are eligible for a refund if the item is cancelled.


----------



## CowboyMeow

Emsidee said:


> That’s really weird, I don’t know where you’re from but in my country it says on the receipt that you are eligible for a refund if the item is cancelled.



I’m located in US. LV’s service is so inconsistent that it takes the joy away from purchasing their items. I rarely contact SAs for purchases and just stalk their website. This time they reached out and said they can do a preorder so I went with it. No more pre orders for me going forward. If it is not meant to be, then so be it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

CowboyMeow said:


> I’m located in US. LV’s service is so inconsistent that it takes the joy away from purchasing their items. I rarely contact SAs for purchases and just stalk their website. This time they reached out and said they can do a preorder so I went with it. No more pre orders for me going forward. If it is not meant to be, then so be it.


I'm really sorry to hear that. I've never heard anything like that happening before and I'm in the US too. I would recommend you talk to the store manager and demand they refund your cc asap.


----------



## 23adeline

CowboyMeow said:


> I’m so annoyed. I placed preorders but SA said corporate canceled all preorders. She would not refund me and gave me store credit instead! That’s ridiculous! Never going to pre order again. Will just stalk the website.


That’s not right! You have never received the bag, they should refund you ! 
I agreed with what @MCBadian07 said, the SA doesn’t want to lose her sale/commission


----------



## bfly

Congrats for you guys that


CowboyMeow said:


> I’m so annoyed. I placed preorders but SA said corporate canceled all preorders. She would not refund me and gave me store credit instead! That’s ridiculous! Never going to pre order again. Will just stalk the website.



That’s not good. Are you in US? If corporate canceled all preorders means it applies to everyone and in all countries then? They should give a refund not store credit.


----------



## LanaLondon

I live in the UK, does anyone know if the Christmas collection is still going online tomorrow? And what time does it usually appear online?


----------



## paula24jen

LanaLondon said:


> I live in the UK, does anyone know if the Christmas collection is still going online tomorrow? And what time does it usually appear online?


Ooh, my DD will be so excited if I can get a few things (seems that what’s mine is also hers…!), I will await the answer to your question


----------



## jasz130

CowboyMeow said:


> I’m so annoyed. I placed preorders but SA said corporate canceled all preorders. She would not refund me and gave me store credit instead! That’s ridiculous! Never going to pre order again. Will just stalk the website.


I just got the text from my SA about my pre-order being canceled as well. Hope there’s no issues with the refund.


----------



## maxynot

jasz130 said:


> I just got the text from my SA about my pre-order being canceled as well. Hope there’s no issues with the refund.


I didn’t preorder anything but I think I was also told all preorders were cancelled. Not sure if just the store I go to or if all stores? This preorder seemed so chaotic compared to others


----------



## Puffin06

maxynot said:


> I didn’t preorder anything but I think I was also told all preorders were cancelled. Not sure if just the store I go to or if all stores? This preorder seemed so chaotic compared to others


I don't understand why..


----------



## Emma1420

maxynot said:


> I didn’t preorder anything but I think I was also told all preorders were cancelled. Not sure if just the store I go to or if all stores? This preorder seemed so chaotic compared to others





Puffin06 said:


> I don't understand why..



Why even up pre-orders if you are just going to cancel them all later.  I don’t really understand that.


----------



## CowboyMeow

Puffin06 said:


> I don't understand why..


IMO only: All luxury brands do not really care much about their everyday clients. They know their bags sells themselves, so even with bad customer service we still want their bags.


----------



## Hemlock

My pre order was also cancelled. I'm in the US.


----------



## MCBadian07

LanaLondon said:


> I live in the UK, does anyone know if the Christmas collection is still going online tomorrow? And what time does it usually appear online?


Christmas collection is supposed to launch next week. In stores October 1st.


----------



## Sn0wsh0e

I got an email yesterday saying my Hollywood Felicie is ready for collection. Still nothing for the mini pochettes though


----------



## Emma1420

Hemlock said:


> My pre order was also cancelled. I'm in the US.



Did you order through your SA or via digital client services?  I’m trying to figure out if they are canceling all pre-orders, just pre-orders of some items, or just pre-orders at certain boutique.


----------



## jane

There was so much conflicting information and confusion about this pre-order from the very beginning, not surprised this is happening. Get it together, LV !!!


----------



## ilovelions8

I'm feeling worried now!! Reading everyone's posts about cancellations..  I preordered as well with the digital concierge, Victoria, but I haven't heard of any cancellations from her nor received any contact about it..when I check my orders online, it's still there and says submitted, pending product availability.. what should I do?


----------



## justinek

Hemlock said:


> My pre order was also cancelled. I'm in the US.


Did you order from an SA at a store or online Ca??


----------



## Puffin06

ilovelions8 said:


> I'm feeling worried now!! Reading everyone's posts about cancellations..  I preordered as well with the digital concierge, Victoria, but I haven't heard of any cancellations from her nor received any contact about it..when I check my orders online, it's still there and says submitted, pending product availability.. what should I do?


Me too


----------



## Hemlock

justinek said:


> Did you order from an SA at a store or online Ca??


I ordered from the store through my usual sales colleague. I wanted the China zippy.


----------



## ColetteBlue

I preordered the MP through my local store CA & was notified today that my order was canceled as well.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CowboyMeow said:


> I’m so annoyed. I placed preorders but SA said corporate canceled all preorders. She would not refund me and gave me store credit instead! That’s ridiculous! Never going to pre order again. Will just stalk the website.


Are they giving you a reason for the cancellations? I would talk to someone else about getting a refund and not a store credit, that’s not right….I stopped prepaying for items after the catogram collection. Most of the stuff I preordered were available in the store or online and I was stuck waiting because I had already paid for the items. I think with this collection, items will be available in the store or online…Be sure to stalk the website the night of the launch..


----------



## balen.girl

DHL came in the morning, which is not usual. I am ok since I am waiting for it..! It’s a big box, but I don’t mind. Surprisingly, they use date code instead of chip. But again, I don’t mind..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

balen.girl said:


> DHL came in the morning, which is not usual. I am ok since I am waiting for it..! It’s a big box, but I don’t mind. Surprisingly, they use date code instead of chip. But again, I don’t mind..
> View attachment 5203239
> 
> View attachment 5203241
> 
> View attachment 5203243


Yeah! First Christmas animation reveal and it’s a beauty    I always love when they come out nicer irl!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

balen.girl said:


> DHL came in the morning, which is not usual. I am ok since I am waiting for it..! It’s a big box, but I don’t mind. Surprisingly, they use date code instead of chip. But again, I don’t mind..
> View attachment 5203239
> 
> View attachment 5203241
> 
> View attachment 5203243


Adorable!!!!!!! I’d much rather have a date code that the chip!


----------



## anika913

balen.girl said:


> DHL came in the morning, which is not usual. I am ok since I am waiting for it..! It’s a big box, but I don’t mind. Surprisingly, they use date code instead of chip. But again, I don’t mind..
> View attachment 5203239
> 
> View attachment 5203241
> 
> View attachment 5203243


love love love!! so happy for you! and thanks for being the first to share your Christmas animation!


----------



## brokebutclassy

when will this collection go live online?


----------



## 23adeline

balen.girl said:


> DHL came in the morning, which is not usual. I am ok since I am waiting for it..! It’s a big box, but I don’t mind. Surprisingly, they use date code instead of chip. But again, I don’t mind..
> View attachment 5203239
> 
> View attachment 5203241
> 
> View attachment 5203243


Congrats and thank you for sharing the pics! 
Now I see the beautiful LV pattern floor tiles and railing , I’m glad that I ordered this London MP as well.


----------



## Mapoon

Congrats @balen.girl for the first reveal of the London mini Pochette and the colours are sooo radiant! I’m also a fan of the date code instead.. 

And in other news, I finally got to pre order the damier azur Hollywood mini Pochette just now!! Hopefully I can pick up both the London and Hollywood mini Pochettes together next week (fingers crossed!)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Congrats @Mapoon ! So happy you got your hands on both MP’s


----------



## Mapoon

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats @Mapoon ! So happy you got your hands on both MP’s


Thank you so much my dear!!  I’m so happy!!! I will finally have my Christmas mini Pochette tri fecta with the DE from last year..


----------



## CrazyCool01

Here is the first reveal video i saw on youtube


----------



## anika913

CrazyCool01 said:


> Here is the first reveal video i saw on youtube



this one looks so dainty. it's such a tough choice. I wonder if there's already a reveal on the Hollywood MP.


----------



## balen.girl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yeah! First Christmas animation reveal and it’s a beauty    I always love when they come out nicer irl!





LVlvoe_bug said:


> Adorable!!!!!!! I’d much rather have a date code that the chip!





anika913 said:


> love love love!! so happy for you! and thanks for being the first to share your Christmas animation!





23adeline said:


> Congrats and thank you for sharing the pics!
> Now I see the beautiful LV pattern floor tiles and railing , I’m glad that I ordered this London MP as well.





Mapoon said:


> Congrats @balen.girl for the first reveal of the London mini Pochette and the colours are sooo radiant! I’m also a fan of the date code instead..
> 
> And in other news, I finally got to pre order the damier azur Hollywood mini Pochette just now!! Hopefully I can pick up both the London and Hollywood mini Pochettes together next week (fingers crossed!)


Thank you so much for everyone’s kind words. Another good news is I just paid for MP Christmas edition in DA. Finally, my lovely CS managed to allocate 1 for me.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> DHL came in the morning, which is not usual. I am ok since I am waiting for it..! It’s a big box, but I don’t mind. Surprisingly, they use date code instead of chip. But again, I don’t mind..
> View attachment 5203239
> 
> View attachment 5203241
> 
> View attachment 5203243


Congrats!    I think this is the first Christmas animation unboxing! Hooray! It’s gorgeous! Lucky you


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Adorable!!!!!!! I’d much rather have a date code that the chip!


Me too! Date code all the way


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Congrats!    I think this is the first Christmas animation unboxing! Hooray! It’s gorgeous! Lucky you


Thank you Bumbles. It is gorgeous.. So happy to have it so soon.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Screen shot of Japanese garden MP 
	

		
			
		

		
	



courtesy of YT Bohemian girl 

Can’t wait to get mine!


----------



## CowboyMeow

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Are they giving you a reason for the cancellations? I would talk to someone else about getting a refund and not a store credit, that’s not right….I stopped prepaying for items after the catogram collection. Most of the stuff I preordered were available in the store or online and I was stuck waiting because I had already paid for the items. I think with this collection, items will be available in the store or online…Be sure to stalk the website the night of the launch..


The SA said probably limited stock so all preorders are canceled. Even they give a reason it’s probably not the actual reason. As we all have seen on this forum clients have very inconsistent experience.


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> DHL came in the morning, which is not usual. I am ok since I am waiting for it..! It’s a big box, but I don’t mind. Surprisingly, they use date code instead of chip. But again, I don’t mind..
> View attachment 5203239
> 
> View attachment 5203241
> 
> View attachment 5203243



Yayyy finally we can see the real reveal of Christmas collections. Congratulations.
The london print is super cute, I wish they have it in mp azur as well.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Screen shot of Japanese garden MP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203877
> 
> courtesy of YT Bohemian girl
> 
> Can’t wait to get mine!



Can’t wait to see your reveal soon MB.
They look much better irl then those catalog pics. I can’t wait to see the azur one irl too


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> Thank you so much for everyone’s kind words. Another good news is I just paid for MP Christmas edition in DA. Finally, my lovely CS managed to allocate 1 for me.



Yayyy, happy for you. Congrats again.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CowboyMeow said:


> The SA said probably limited stock so all preorders are canceled. Even they give a reason it’s probably not the actual reason. As we all have seen on this forum clients have very inconsistent experience.


That kind of doesn’t make sense as doing a preorder is supposed to secure the item for you before it gets released. Otherwise what is the point if it’s limited stock and you prepaying doesn’t get you anything?  You would think that they would want to fill the preorders who paid before the release date.


----------



## cherrytamago

What my SA said was that pre-order was supposed be for VIPs only, so they were cancelling the other orders. She hasn’t responded back as to refunds or other stuff.


----------



## MCBadian07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> That kind of doesn’t make sense as doing a preorder is supposed to secure the item for you before it gets released. Otherwise what is the point if it’s limited stock and you prepaying doesn’t get you anything?  You would think that they would want to fill the preorders who paid before the release date.


This doesn't happen all the time. Store stock and preorder stock are different. On LV Discord someone preordered the Mirror Keepall and never got his order. He was able to get it from a CA on Instagram though and got a refund on his preorder


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MCBadian07 said:


> This doesn't happen all the time. Store stock and preorder stock are different. On LV Discord someone preordered the Mirror Keepall and never got his order. He was able to get it from a CA on Instagram though and got a refund on his preorder


I didn’t say it happened all the time. They should have some idea of their preorder stock not to have to cancel so many preorders…I had it happen to me on the catogram collection. Then why not give her a refund instead of a store credit ?


----------



## MCBadian07

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I didn’t say it happened all the time. They should have some idea of their preorder stock not to have to cancel so many preorders…I had it happen to me on the catogram collection. Then why not give her a refund instead of a store credit ?


Yeah I don't know about that. I would totally talk to the store manager if she preordered in store and get a refund. LV doesn't have a policy that states store credit only unless you bought online via PayPal or something


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> Yayyy, happy for you. Congrats again.


Thank you bfly.. Can’t wait to receive my MP DA..


----------



## Mapoon

Just saw this posted on Instagram in the damier Azur mini Pochette. Love the colours! Can’t wait to receive mine!


----------



## boyoverboard

LVlvoe_bug said:


> That kind of doesn’t make sense as doing a preorder is supposed to secure the item for you before it gets released. Otherwise what is the point if it’s limited stock and you prepaying doesn’t get you anything?  You would think that they would want to fill the preorders who paid before the release date.






cherrytamago said:


> What my SA said was that pre-order was supposed be for VIPs only, so they were cancelling the other orders. She hasn’t responded back as to refunds or other stuff.



It’s a really poor way of doing things. I imagine that with most retailers of any description, pre-ordering (especially when paying 100% deposit at the time of ordering!) guarantees receiving the item. Not the case at all with LV. It’s happened to me before with a limited item, and I didn’t even automatically get refunded, I had to call and ask why I wasn’t receiving what I’d already paid for, and only then did they refund it. Not the store’s fault, and certainly not the staff’s fault, but whatever department is responsible for allocating stock with regards to pre-orders could be reevaluating how the company handles this kind of thing.
Unless all pre-orders are supposed to be exclusively for VIPs, this is not something I’ve heard of. I have a long-standing purchase history with LV, I’m certainly not what they consider to be a VIP, but honestly regardless of who you are, if you’ve pre-ordered and paid the full amount you should receive the goods before anyone else who hasn’t done so.


----------



## KayyCee

Does anyone know what time this collection goes live online in the US? I'm looking to purchase two mini pochettes and really don't want to miss out.


----------



## Emphosix

Womens and mens christmas animation is online in some Asia countries! Should not take that long to be available in other countries as well!


----------



## Tigerlily1

For those that preordered through an SA, any idea if the items will be available only from 1st Oct? 
I don’t want to unnecessarily chase my SA if that’s the case. TIA


----------



## blacksquares

tried loading at 12mn on LV singapore website, but nothing from christmas animation collection is there! what's happening?!


----------



## balen.girl

I don’t have any plan to get the Bandeau, but when I saw it online, I just bought it.


----------



## ChanelFan29

The pre-order situation is so annoying.  I paid 100% for a "Wild at Heart" item at the end of July and still don't have it.  The SA tells me (a couple weeks ago) "your order has been accepted, just pending shipment. Waiting on corporate to ship out the item."  Should I just cancel this?  It originally said like 5-7 days when I placed the order.


----------



## XD2020

ChanelFan29 said:


> The pre-order situation is so annoying.  I paid 100% for a "Wild at Heart" item at the end of July and still don't have it.  The SA tells me (a couple weeks ago) "your order has been accepted, just pending shipment. Waiting on corporate to ship out the item."  Should I just cancel this?  It originally said like 5-7 days when I placed the order.


I ordered summer special edition last year and waited 2 months to receive it, we just need a little bit patient, good luck.


----------



## ChanelFan29

XD2020 said:


> I ordered summer special edition last year and waited 2 months to receive it, we just need a little bit patient, good luck.



It's been 2 months today, crossing my fingers it still comes in.  I really do want the item, but it's a WAH TP 26 so i wasn't sure if those were discontinued?  I'll give it a bit more time.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

ChanelFan29 said:


> The pre-order situation is so annoying.  I paid 100% for a "Wild at Heart" item at the end of July and still don't have it.  The SA tells me (a couple weeks ago) "your order has been accepted, just pending shipment. Waiting on corporate to ship out the item."  Should I just cancel this?  It originally said like 5-7 days when I placed the order.


Hi  I had ordered the pink mini pochette from the by the pool collection back in March and received it end of July. I think you’ll still get it!


----------



## bigverne28

ChanelFan29 said:


> The pre-order situation is so annoying.  I paid 100% for a "Wild at Heart" item at the end of July and still don't have it.  The SA tells me (a couple weeks ago) "your order has been accepted, just pending shipment. Waiting on corporate to ship out the item."  Should I just cancel this?  It originally said like 5-7 days when I placed the order.


If you really want it I’d wait it out. Some of my preorders have taken 3 months to be fulfilled and I’ve known others to wait long as 5 months. Despite these long waits I’ve never had a preorder cancelled.


----------



## bigverne28

Australia and Singapore online.


----------



## Puffin06

In the US and my London MP status changed to “order in preparation“


----------



## XD2020

Does anyone know what time this collection goes live online? midnight or in the early morning? thanks


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ChanelFan29 said:


> It's been 2 months today, crossing my fingers it still comes in.  I really do want the item, but it's a WAH TP 26 so i wasn't sure if those were discontinued?  I'll give it a bit more time.


They don’t have any in the US according to a search of inventory on the UK site…I asked my SA and she ordered it from a different store I think but I was able to get the Arizona color. Unless they are holding stock for prepaying still? I would call and ask now about it….


----------



## MCBadian07

I saved these in my wishlist from Singapore site...I'm in Canada and was able to check out


----------



## bigverne28

US online & atb


----------



## princess-aurora

Did they release a London passport cover? If so, can someone link me to it please? I cannot seem to locate on the site.


----------



## coleab5

bigverne28 said:


> US online & atb
> 
> View attachment 5207159



Unfortunately still shows as unavailable for me but I was able to buy the London mini pochette and charm! So excited since I have a corgi!


----------



## Emphosix

annamations said:


> Did they release a London passport cover? If so, can someone link me to it please? I cannot seem to locate on the site.


If I am not wrong the passport cover is Hollywood and china theme only


----------



## AleeLee

bigverne28 said:


> US online & atb
> 
> View attachment 5207159



I followed your steps and it works in Canada too.


----------



## Pebbles1

You did exactly what I did an hour ago! Funny someone else was thinking the same thing as I was! 


MCBadian07 said:


> I saved these in my wishlist from Singapore site...I'm in Canada and was able to check out
> 
> View attachment 5207154
> View attachment 5207155
> View attachment 5207156


----------



## Laloca_maslinda

coleab5 said:


> Unfortunately still shows as unavailable for me but I was able to buy the London mini pochette and charm! So excited since I have a corgi!


Try again. Mine just went through after several attempts.


----------



## coleab5

Laloca_maslinda said:


> Try again. Mine just went through after several attempts.


Thanks, I finally got it to go through! Super excited!


----------



## princess-aurora

Emphosix said:


> If I am not wrong the passport cover is Hollywood and china theme only


You're right  but still snagged the London MP in the US


----------



## KayyCee

MCBadian07 said:


> I saved these in my wishlist from Singapore site...I'm in Canada and was able to check out
> 
> View attachment 5207154
> View attachment 5207155
> View attachment 5207156


Thank you for this, such smart thinking!! I was able to place my order for the two of the Hollywood  mini pochettes , the only item I was after.


----------



## bigverne28

annamations said:


> Did they release a London passport cover? If so, can someone link me to it please? I cannot seem to locate on the site.


No. I wish they did!


----------



## pinkbunny1011

I just added it in my wishlist from Singapore site and purchased on the us site too, but it said it didn’t go through. I was still charged and when I checked my orders it says submitted but didn’t receive email confirmation from lv. Has this happen to anyone before?


----------



## bigverne28

coleab5 said:


> Unfortunately still shows as unavailable for me but I was able to buy the London mini pochette and charm! So excited since I have a corgi!


All 3 MPs still in my cart on the US site so should still be in stock.


----------



## Merf66

I just did the same through the China site. Added to my wish list and was able to order . Anyone know if this will go through? Lol


----------



## Gypsygrl

MCBadian07 said:


> I saved these in my wishlist from Singapore site...I'm in Canada and was able to check out
> 
> View attachment 5207154
> View attachment 5207155
> View attachment 5207156


This worked for me! Thank you so much!!


----------



## bigverne28

Merf66 said:


> I just did the same through the China site. Added to my wish list and was able to order . Anyone know if this will go through? Lol


In my experience adding new releases from the Asia sites to your wishlist in another country doesn’t affect the sale going through. Unless the stock is no longer available you shouldn’t have any issues with the order being processed.


----------



## Newbie2019

pinkbunny1011 said:


> I just added it in my wishlist from Singapore site and purchased on the us site too, but it said it didn’t go through. I was still charged and when I checked my orders it says submitted but didn’t receive email confirmation from lv. Has this happen to anyone before?


I'm in the US and experiencing the same. I was able to submit my order, pay for it and it's showing as "Submitted" under PENDING ORDERS, but no confirmation yet.  I know I'll be glued to my email until I receive the confirmation. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Gypsygrl

pinkbunny1011 said:


> I just added it in my wishlist from Singapore site and purchased on the us site too, but it said it didn’t go through. I was still charged and when I checked my orders it says submitted but didn’t receive email confirmation from lv. Has this happen to anyone before?


Check your pending orders. I did receive a confirmation email and mine show as pending but still nervous myself


----------



## MCBadian07

I received an email confirmation but the status hasn't updated on the website yet.

You're all welcome   



Pebbles1 said:


> You did exactly what I did an hour ago! Funny someone else was thinking the same thing as I was!



I was stalking Asia site all day today. Started in Japan then jumped to Singapore site! Lol


----------



## Newbie2019

MCBadian07 said:


> I received an email confirmation but the status hasn't updated on the website yet.
> 
> You're all welcome
> 
> 
> 
> I was stalking Asia site all day today. Started in Japan then jumped to Singapore site! Lol


Yes, THANK YOU for the sharing this with everyone!!!!!!


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Newbie2019 said:


> I'm in the US and experiencing the same. I was able to submit my order, pay for it and it's showing as "Submitted" under PENDING ORDERS, but no confirmation yet.  I know I'll be glued to my email until I receive the confirmation. Fingers crossed!!


I just called LV to make sure and they said it successfully went through and they will send me a new confirmation email


----------



## maxynot

My client advisor was able to send items also! Since they couldn’t preorder the charm I wanted before! So excited


----------



## Newbie2019

pinkbunny1011 said:


> I just called LV to make sure and they said it successfully went through and they will send me a new confirmation email


Thank you!!!


----------



## luvpurses03

I was also able to place order for the Japan pieces. Thanks for the tip!!! So excited!


----------



## Sina99

I used Malaysia site to place items in wishlist 2 days ago. 2 hours ago I received shipping confirmation for preordered Japan mini pochette. An hour later the items I saved to wishlist from Malaysia website appeared in US wishlist. Items in wishlist were not showing when I searched by product code. I added to cart from wishlist and order went through. Paid using paypal.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Ladies and gents, keep trying!!!!  I was using the tips that you all provided and kept bouncing around to different countries to try . . . somehow I ended up back in the U.S. and was able to add the London Mini Pochette and Elizabeth Pencil Case to cart!!!


----------



## pinkbunny1011

If you search Vivienne Holiday Collection it shows up on the US site


----------



## layzeejk

I was able to add all items I wanted to cart except for the Japanese garden MP


----------



## XD2020

Thanks everyone for sharing the information, very helpful.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

layzeejk said:


> I was able to add all items I wanted to cart except for the Japanese garden MP


Hi  add it to your wishlist and when you go to your wishlist it should let you add to bag, I just tried right now


----------



## layzeejk

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Hi  add it to your wishlist and when you go to your wishlist it should let you add to bag, I just tried right now



My mother in law thanks you lol


----------



## pinkbunny1011

layzeejk said:


> My mother in law thanks you lol


Welcome haha


----------



## balen.girl

Good luck everyone. Fun to see everyone’s comments, can feel the excitement.


----------



## bbkctpf

Thanks everyone for the helpful tips!  I got 2/3 mini pochettes!  Missed the London one, looks like another tpfer got it at the same time I was checking out!  No worries tho will be hopeful and keep refreshing tonight! Haha -


----------



## ilovelions8

My preorders shipped! Will arrive possibly tomorrow!!!


----------



## Merf66

So I had gotten the confirmation email right after placing my order but on the website on my orders it says pending order validation? Anyone else’s say this?


----------



## Puffin06

ilovelions8 said:


> My preorders shipped! Will arrive possibly tomorrow!!!


Me too!


----------



## jane

I was able to check out with just a Japan Round Coin Purse but it's being a bit odd.... first they charged me for overnight shipping, which I am pretty sure I did *not* choose, and then the order isn't showing up on my orders page, but is on my profile summary, and I did get a confirmation email. On hold with them now....


----------



## Merf66

jane said:


> I was able to check out with just a Japan Round Coin Purse but it's being a bit odd.... first they charged me for overnight shipping, which I am pretty sure I did *not* choose, and then the order isn't showing up on my orders page, but is on my profile summary, and I did get a confirmation email. On hold with them now....


Let me know! I am scared it’ll get canceled cause things are selling out


----------



## pinkbunny1011

jane said:


> I was able to check out with just a Japan Round Coin Purse but it's being a bit odd.... first they charged me for overnight shipping, which I am pretty sure I did *not* choose, and then the order isn't showing up on my orders page, but is on my profile summary, and I did get a confirmation email. On hold with them now....


Hi  I had trouble when ordering too but my situation was different. It had charged my card but it said it didn’t go through. I checked my orders and it said it was submitted, but received no confirmation. I called LV and they confirmed my order and sent me an email


----------



## lallybelle

I got the Damier Azur Mini Pochette. Got the London in my cart but it changed to unavailable.


----------



## Princessmom561

I’m so bummed. Earlier I could have had the China felice but I didn’t check out, needed to get a different credit card and now it’s gone.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Does anyone’s orders from today say submitted instead of pending product availability?


----------



## ShadowComet

lallybelle said:


> I got the Damier Azur Mini Pochette. Got the London in my cart but it changed to unavailable.


same


----------



## NicaG

I was able to order the Hollywood bandeau! Thanks all for the tips. I didn’t think the items would be up until midnight or early morning.


----------



## jane

On hold for 30 minutes and gave up, lol. I guess I'll check on it in the morning.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy I was able to get the panda (china) bag charm for my sister but the Japanese items I was interested in were sold out. My CA will let me know if they get any in store. Good luck everyone! May Vivienne's force be with you!     Looking forward to all the reveals!


----------



## cowlova311

jane said:


> On hold for 30 minutes and gave up, lol. I guess I'll check on it in the morning.


I was on hold for 35 minutes for the customer rep to say that it doesn’t officially launch until tomorrow and to call tomorrow for a pre order


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

Princessmom561 said:


> I’m so bummed. Earlier I could have had the China felice but I didn’t check out, needed to get a different credit card and now it’s gone.


If you add to your favorites it will let you add to bag and check out. I just did it.


----------



## Princessmom561

On the us site?


----------



## KayyCee

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Does anyone’s orders from today say submitted instead of pending product availability?


Mine


----------



## Princessmom561

Hmmm. It’s not letting me


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

Princessmom561 said:


> Hmmm. It’s not letting me


Still let's me. Try deleting and start over.


----------



## jane

I placed my order and got email confirmation but it just seems a little wonky. On my overview page there's no status for the order like "pending". But hey, I have an order number, so I'll sit tight I guess, lol.

LV sure knows how to make these product launches a shhhshow lol


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

Princessmom561 said:


> On the us site?


yes


----------



## cowlova311

Love My Fur-babies said:


> Still let's me. Try deleting and start over.


I tried doing this with the Japanese mini pochette and I got it to add to my bag but it says out of stock


----------



## Love My Fur-babies

cowlova311 said:


> I tried doing this with the Japanese mini pochette and I got it to add to my bag but it says out of stock


Darn..... guess just keep refreshing your bag.....this can be SOOOOO frustrating!


----------



## Princessmom561

Ugh!  It’s not working for me. I’ll keep trying. I’m so mad at myself for not doing it earlier.


----------



## Gypsygrl

Merf66 said:


> So I had gotten the confirmation email right after placing my order but on the website on my orders it says pending order validation? Anyone else’s say this?


Yes, that’s exactly how mine went. Got the Email, shows under “pending orders” and initially showed “order in preparation” but when I click “view my orders” the tabs showing


Merf66 said:


> So I had gotten the confirmation email right after placing my order but on the website on my orders it says pending order validation? Anyone else’s say this?


I got the confirmation email and initially my order showed it moved from "pending order validation" to "order in Preperation" but now that is not showing at all. My two items show under "pending orders" but with no other information and then if I click on current orders it shows my last orders that I received but nothing about these two items I paid for today.


----------



## Gypsygrl

jane said:


> I placed my order and got email confirmation but it just seems a little wonky. On my overview page there's no status for the order like "pending". But hey, I have an order number, so I'll sit tight I guess, lol.
> 
> LV sure knows how to make these product launches a shhhshow lol


That's how mine looks. I also have order number so here's hoping everything is okay


----------



## ShadowComet

cowlova311 said:


> I was on hold for 35 minutes for the customer rep to say that it doesn’t officially launch until tomorrow and to call tomorrow for a pre order


My CR said same thing but I insisted to tell her trying to order for me. If my order get canceled then I will call again to place new order  She is very nice


----------



## pinkbunny1011

I just spoke to an advisor and she said some people’s orders got canceled, but she also said to try tmrw because it’s the actual launch date


----------



## Aliluvlv

MCBadian07 said:


> I saved these in my wishlist from Singapore site...I'm in Canada and was able to check out
> 
> View attachment 5207154
> View attachment 5207155
> View attachment 5207156


Ooohhh that's very smart!  Congratulations!


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> DHL came in the morning, which is not usual. I am ok since I am waiting for it..! It’s a big box, but I don’t mind. Surprisingly, they use date code instead of chip. But again, I don’t mind..
> View attachment 5203239
> 
> View attachment 5203241
> 
> View attachment 5203243


Super adorable! The details really look great on this piece.  I can't believe you received it so early!


----------



## MeepMeep67

jane said:


> I placed my order and got email confirmation but it just seems a little wonky. On my overview page there's no status for the order like "pending". But hey, I have an order number, so I'll sit tight I guess, lol.
> 
> LV sure knows how to make these product launches a shhhshow lol


my orders doing the same thing. 

showing one place but not the other


----------



## jane

My email confirmation also said "overnight shipping" which I did not request. So now I'm curious about how quickly I'll get this piece! Maybe I'll wake up tomorrow to a tracking number.


----------



## Merf66

All mine are showing submitted and got the email but waiting for order validation. Ugh this is too stressful lol!


----------



## LvLover1288

It doesn’t allow me to add to bag in US


----------



## maxynot

Does “in preparation” mean that the item is on its way and won’t be cancelled?


----------



## cherrytamago

How can you check order status if bought item without logging into account?


----------



## Yanca

I was able to check out with the Hollywood Bag charm, it became unavailable while on my cart and I refresh the site for a few  more times and  was able to check out, I was surprised though that my shipping was Overnight, I did not request it, it was additonal 20 usd.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

The website has definitely been wonky for me, too.  Somehow I accidentally ordered the same item twice, so I had to call Customer Service to cancel one of them.  I placed three orders for four items (not including the canceled order) and the website shows my number of pending orders, but doesn't provide any other details.  However, when I go through the app, I'm able to see all of my orders and their status is "In Preparation."  Trying not to get too excited since a lot of others have had their orders canceled . . .


----------



## Merf66

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> The website has definitely been wonky for me, too.  Somehow I accidentally ordered the same item twice, so I had to call Customer Service to cancel one of them.  I placed three orders for four items (not including the canceled order) and the website shows my number of pending orders, but doesn't provide any other details.  However, when I go through the app, I'm able to see all of my orders and their status is "In Preparation."  Trying not to get too excited since a lot of others have had their orders canceled . . .


Do you know why the others were canceled? Like what LVs reasoning was behind it?


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Merf66 said:


> Do you know why the others were canceled? Like what LVs reasoning was behind it?


No, I've just read in this thread that their orders were canceled.  Seems like there have been a lot of issues with the rollout of this collection.


----------



## alexxgomezz

So is everything sold out or will there be a restock tomorrow? This is annoying!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Gypsygrl said:


> Yes, that’s exactly how mine went. Got the Email, shows under “pending orders” and initially showed “order in preparation” but when I click “view my orders” the tabs showing
> 
> I got the confirmation email and initially my order showed it moved from "pending order validation" to "order in Preperation" but now that is not showing at all. My two items show under "pending orders" but with no other information and then if I click on current orders it shows my last orders that I received but nothing about these two items I paid for today.


 same here


pinkbunny1011 said:


> I just spoke to an advisor and she said some people’s orders got canceled, but she also said to try tmrw because it’s the actual launch date


I hope im not cancelled


----------



## jane

I'm torn between asking for a refund for my $20 for overnight shipping and also being okay with it, haha. But only if it actually ships to me overnight!


----------



## 23adeline

Wow it’s so happening here! 
I just check our Malaysia website, most of the items are not available except the men’s Xmas animations.
Congrats to those who managed to get it


----------



## NissePigen

I cant see them on any of the european websites yet, does anybody know why?


----------



## himynameisalyssa

Hollywood Passport holder atb on us site


----------



## missemarie33

Some are still available on usa website currently some wallets available and the felicie


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> Super adorable! The details really look great on this piece.  I can't believe you received it so early!


Thank you A.. yes, a pleasant surprise from LV..


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Just ordered the PF Hollywood! Not 100% in love with it, but I always wanted a Christmas animation piece. We shall see when it gets here. It said at the time of the order available for pickup in store in one day.


----------



## DiJe40

Is it launched on the Europe website?


----------



## NissePigen

i cant see it yet


----------



## linmango

Yanca said:


> I was able to check out with the Hollywood Bag charm, it became unavailable while on my cart and I refresh the site for a few  more times and  was able to check out, I was surprised though that my shipping was Overnight, I did not request it, it was additonal 20 usd.


The china bag charm said unavailable check back later and I refreshed a few times until it said atb.But I wasn’t  able to check out, refreshed a bunch of times again and then finally checked out. Overnight shipping? I hope you can call them to cancel that charge


----------



## cherrytamago

Did you just order?


----------



## linmango

Oh no I ordered the bag charm last night around 10pm est


----------



## Danmi_baby

Does anyone know when the collection will launch in the Uk?


----------



## luvpurses03

Anyone’s order last night still showing as “Submitted” on the app? I hope it’s not going to be cancelled. 

Also, does anyone know if these pieces are included in the coming price increase?


----------



## Danmi_baby

The collection still hasn't launched on the UK site? Does anyone have an idea when it will drop?


----------



## cherrytamago

Ah I see. Congrats on your purchase! Hope they will restock!


----------



## Kmazz39

Yanca said:


> I was able to check out with the Hollywood Bag charm, it became unavailable while on my cart and I refresh the site for a few  more times and  was able to check out, I was surprised though that my shipping was Overnight, I did not request it, it was additonal 20 usd.


I noticed last week when I ordered my agenda refills that the shipping automatically is selected to overnight, you have to click on the shipping link during checkout and update it if you want the 2-5 day complimentary shipping. Kinda sneaky of them, I went in and changed it, I won't pay an extra $20 for items that usually get to me within a few days anyway.


----------



## cherrycola

I received this today! I’m not totally sure if it’s love. What do people think?


----------



## bbkctpf

cherrycola said:


> I received this today! I’m not totally sure if it’s love. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 5207628


It’s so cute!  Will you use it?  I ordered the felicie in this print also unsure if I want to keep it.

has anyone seen the items restock? I’m still looking for the mini pochette in London print.


----------



## luvspurses

bbkctpf said:


> It’s so cute!  Will you use it?  I ordered the felicie in this print also unsure if I want to keep it.
> 
> has anyone seen the items restock? I’m still looking for the mini pochette in London print.


been looking for mp in london as well. no luck so far. the round coin from japan popped up a few minutes ago tho. us passport still available


----------



## Kmazz39

cherrycola said:


> I received this today! I’m not totally sure if it’s love. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 5207628


For some reason I don't like the bear, I really wanted the Azur Hollywood mini pochette, but I'm not a fan of the bear so I decided to save my $$$.


----------



## luvspurses

the hollywood victorine is available and it's really cute!


----------



## Princessmom561

I keep checking for the China felice. It’s the only thing I want because it’s sentimental.


----------



## MichaeleE

cherrycola said:


> I received this today! I’m not totally sure if it’s love. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 5207628


I like it better in the Azur.  To me, Hollywood is bright and sunny.  This is too dark.


----------



## luvspurses

cherrycola said:


> I received this today! I’m not totally sure if it’s love. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 5207628


i think i prefer the hollywood print in the azur but your zippy is really cute. i just ordered the victorine azur one


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

cherrycola said:


> I received this today! I’m not totally sure if it’s love. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 5207628


I ordered the felicie in this print, too. I love the vivienne, the bear is ok, there is something about the colors that is giving me a pause. Maybe there are too many colors?  I can't wait to see it in person to make a decision.


----------



## missemarie33

has anyone had any luck ordering over the phone today? I am on hold


----------



## jcmama

please update ordering over the phone.  Thank you!


----------



## cowlova311

I called and tried to order the Japanese mini pochette and was told it is sold out


----------



## missemarie33

I just got off the phone with client services he told me he just sold the last passport cover over the phone (they were both sold out on the website so it could be possible based on that info to order something over the phone that shows sold out online) mini pochette Azur is sold out and he doesn't know if the digital pre-launch will restock or not but keep checking this evening. I didn't have him check every item bc I'm not going to buy anything else and the hold time was about twenty minutes so I thought I should let him go. He did check my order from last night and said he sees it in the system so fingers crossed there...


----------



## missemarie33

jcmama said:


> please update ordering over the phone.  Thank you!


I updated see my post


----------



## missemarie33

cherrycola said:


> I received this today! I’m not totally sure if it’s love. What do people think?
> 
> View attachment 5207628


I ordered this print in the passport cover, thanks for posting so we can see it in real life! the bear is a little more orange than I expected  but I love the green palms and the pink car against the mono. I will prob keep my items bc that's just how I am LOL wish I wasn't


----------



## linmango

cherrytamago said:


> Ah I see. Congrats on your purchase! Hope they will restock!



Which animation item were you trying to get?


----------



## LvLover1288

I called 866 they said it’s unavailable to order on phone or online but hasn’t officially launched yet so keep checking site & call back at a later date. So not sure


----------



## bfly

Congratulations to everyone who be able to order the collections online.
I got no luck getting the azur MP that I want, almost all gone already
Crossing my fingers that my CA can keep one for me when the store receives the collections.


----------



## luvspurses

bfly said:


> Congratulations to everyone who be able to order the collections online.
> I got no luck getting the azur MP that I want, almost all gone already
> Crossing my fingers that my CA can keep one for me when the store receives the collections.


keeping my fingers crossed for you as well. keep watching the online site if you can. do you have the mp in your wishlist? that is the best way i think : )


----------



## coleab5

I'm sure there will be plenty of additional stock coming in. I remember one year I purchased a Christmas animation mini pochette from a boutique in December (which is fitting given that these items are called "Christmas" animation!) Last year I purchased the ferris wheel mini pochette in late October. I remember it was really hard to track these items down in the beginning, but then when the hype went down, my SA was able to offer me several different items. Hopefully everyone is able to track down the items on their wishlists!


----------



## fibbi

No luck for me from calling the SA over phone...


----------



## jane

The item I ordered yesterday afternoon switched from not appearing in my order history at all,  to "pending order validation." So, that's something? If I don't get a shipping notification later today I am definitely requesting a refund for the overnight charge. 

Did anyone else's online orders show progress?


----------



## LvLover1288

coleab5 said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of additional stock coming in. I remember one year I purchased a Christmas animation mini pochette from a boutique in December (which is fitting given that these items are called "Christmas" animation!) Last year I purchased the ferris wheel mini pochette in late October. I remember it was really hard to track these items down in the beginning, but then when the hype went down, my SA was able to offer me several different items. Hopefully everyone is able to track down the items on their wishlists!



yes last year I missed the online I called they told me to keep track and then two weeks after I called and was able to place an order in October and got it for my birthday. There is still hope!!


----------



## Marie. Alyssa

I can't wait to share my happiness with all of you feel so excited and lucky


----------



## Merf66

Mine keeps going back and forth from pending validation to in preparation  what is going on


----------



## Gypsygrl

jane said:


> The item I ordered yesterday afternoon switched from not appearing in my order history at all,  to "pending order validation." So, that's something? If I don't get a shipping notification later today I am definitely requesting a refund for the overnight charge.
> 
> Did anyone else's online orders show progress?


Yes, but not in a good way. My two items were showing "In Preparation" at about 3AM(woke up for a dog/ not to check order status) and still at 6:45 but at some point after switched back to "pending validation"


----------



## MCBadian07

Merf66 said:


> Mine keeps going back and forth from pending validation to in preparation  what is going on





Gypsygrl said:


> Yes, but not in a good way. My two items were showing "In Preparation" at about 3AM(woke up for a dog/ not to check order status) and still at 6:45 but at some point after switched back to "pending validation"


Same here!! The app this morning said in preparation and then switched back to Pending Validation
I hope they don't cancel it.


----------



## Merf66

MCBadian07 said:


> Same here!! The app this morning said in preparation and then switched back to Pending Validation
> I hope they don't cancel it.


Yah me too. Stressing me out big time. I have a bad feeling they will.


----------



## bfly

luvspurses said:


> keeping my fingers crossed for you as well. keep watching the online site if you can. do you have the mp in your wishlist? that is the best way i think : )



Thank you dear. Yes I checked it since midnight and save it on my wishlist, keep refreshing and so far no luck.


----------



## bfly

coleab5 said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of additional stock coming in. I remember one year I purchased a Christmas animation mini pochette from a boutique in December (which is fitting given that these items are called "Christmas" animation!) Last year I purchased the ferris wheel mini pochette in late October. I remember it was really hard to track these items down in the beginning, but then when the hype went down, my SA was able to offer me several different items. Hopefully everyone is able to track down the items on their wishlists!



Yes, hopefully this Friday where the official launch day, all stores will have the collections ready and fully stocked.


----------



## piper50

jane said:


> The item I ordered yesterday afternoon switched from not appearing in my order history at all,  to "pending order validation." So, that's something? If I don't get a shipping notification later today I am definitely requesting a refund for the overnight charge.
> 
> Did anyone else's online orders show progress?


Yes, the online order I placed last night shows the same progress as yours.  I have standard shipping.  Edit: Actually now in "order preparation".


----------



## coleab5

I just checked my orders (I placed two yesterday) and both have moved to "order in preparation."


----------



## MCBadian07

Merf66 said:


> Yah me too. Stressing me out big time. I have a bad feeling they will.


I just checked the app and online - all items in order prep!!


----------



## jane

I'm fortunate to have a CA from online concierge who communicates with me by email so we've been going back and forth this morning, and she has assured me all is well. Hope everyone gets their pieces shipped soon!

Edit: and my order just went to in Preparation too! what a relief.


----------



## Puffin06

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## Merf66

MCBadian07 said:


> I just checked the app and online - all items in order prep!!


Mine all went back to in prep. What kind of mind games are these lol!


----------



## mightyhunter

I pre-ordered an item (Japanese Garden Mini Pochette) a few weeks ago and just got the notification that it shipped. In Canada, btw! 
Fingers crossed that everyone gets the piece(s) they're after


----------



## Khrynia

Waiting for the restock... I really want the Japanese and London MP! Do you guys think there will be any restock soon?


----------



## Princessmom561

Man, I sure hope so! I want the China Felice.


----------



## Newbie2019

coleab5 said:


> I just checked my orders (I placed two yesterday) and both have moved to "order in preparation."


I placed two orders last night also. The 1st order I placed has shown as "Submitted" since last night, while the 2nd (later) order I placed had no status last night, but is currently showing as "Order in preparation". At this point, only time will tell and I can only keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jodiehc90

I paid for mine beginning of September and the status was “pending order validation” then about a week later it was a blank status - it’s not updated since. I can’t see it on my purchase history either, this pic is from the overview … I hope it doesn’t get cancelled! I’m in the UK.. maybe it will update after the release date?


----------



## Blindii

I’m in SoCal and received mine this morning. The Hollywood MP is so adorable in person and MIF! I feel like the quality is much better than last year. Thanks to all the tips from this thread on pre-ordering! Good luck to all placing orders today!


----------



## coleab5

Blindii said:


> I’m in SoCal and received mine this morning. The Hollywood MP is so adorable in person and MIF! I feel like the quality is much better than last year. Thanks to all the tips from this thread on pre-ordering! Good luck to all placing orders today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207941


Love it!! Did yours ship from CA (versus NJ)?


----------



## ShadowComet

crossing my fingers that LV will ship them all.


----------



## ShadowComet

Khrynia said:


> Waiting for the restock... I really want the Japanese and London MP! Do you guys think there will be any restock soon?


yes I think they will. Keep checking


----------



## ShadowComet

Blindii said:


> I’m in SoCal and received mine this morning. The Hollywood MP is so adorable in person and MIF! I feel like the quality is much better than last year. Thanks to all the tips from this thread on pre-ordering! Good luck to all placing orders today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207941


very pretty .


----------



## bbkctpf

Ordered a few items yesterday. Got shipment confirmation but won’t be here until Oct 12 . Located in Canada.


----------



## himynameisalyssa

jane said:


> The item I ordered yesterday afternoon switched from not appearing in my order history at all,  to "pending order validation." So, that's something? If I don't get a shipping notification later today I am definitely requesting a refund for the overnight charge.
> 
> Did anyone else's online orders show progress?


Mines says order in preparation


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> Ordered a few items yesterday. Got shipment confirmation but won’t be here until Oct 12 . Located in Canada.


This might change!! Not sure where you are but I paid express shipping for mine. It would cost me more to go pick it up in store and I can't wait 3 weeks for it to show up! Lol I got 3 pieces so it was like express shipping $5 per piece


----------



## MCBadian07

Puffin06 said:


> Good Luck everyone!!



Hahhaa this totally feels like the Hunger Games! May the odds be ever in your favor!


Jodiehc90 said:


> I paid for mine beginning of September and the status was “pending order validation” then about a week later it was a blank status - it’s not updated since. I can’t see it on my purchase history either, this pic is from the overview … I hope it doesn’t get cancelled! I’m in the UK.. maybe it will update after the release date?


My status was blank yesterday too but I got an email confirmation. I just kept checking all day today until it went to order prep. Yours should change soon if they are waiting for stock to come in


----------



## LvLover1288

Khrynia said:


> Waiting for the restock... I really want the Japanese and London MP! Do you guys think there will be any restock soon?


I think it will last year I got mine after the release date I just had to keep checking & calling


----------



## My789$

ATB if anyone is looking


----------



## jane

Just got ship notification, yaassss! I guess they stuck with the overnight shipping but I ain't mad


----------



## MCBadian07

Haha mine shipped too!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Blindii said:


> I’m in SoCal and received mine this morning. The Hollywood MP is so adorable in person and MIF! I feel like the quality is much better than last year. Thanks to all the tips from this thread on pre-ordering! Good luck to all placing orders today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207941


That's adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Luxuryphilia

I ordered the 3 MPs last night and just got shipping notification for two of them.  The London one is still in preparation. I am located in Canada.  Keeping fingers crossed.  Hope everyone gets what they want from this collection!


----------



## coleab5

Are everyone's items shipping from the CA warehouse or the NJ warehouse? Just wondering how fast I should expect everything to arrive (I live in NJ).


----------



## sunson

Anyone's bandeau(s) shipped yet?


----------



## Merf66

I’m in Canada too and mine has been showing in prep since this morning now. Hoping it goes through!


----------



## linmango

Just got a email shipping notification for my japan mini pochette yess


----------



## bigverne28

Jodiehc90 said:


> I paid for mine beginning of September and the status was “pending order validation” then about a week later it was a blank status - it’s not updated since. I can’t see it on my purchase history either, this pic is from the overview … I hope it doesn’t get cancelled! I’m in the UK.. maybe it will update after the release date?


I wouldn’t worry. Mine is the same. Orders should ship within the next couple of days.


----------



## Merf66

All mine shipped!2 bandeaus and 2 MPs


----------



## linmango

I’m just waiting on the bag charm to ship.It’s still in preparation


----------



## linmango

Merf66 said:


> All mine shipped!2 bandeaus and 2 MPs



Nice!! congrats.Did you preorder yours or did you purchase the items yesterday?


----------



## Merf66

linmango said:


> Nice!! congrats.Did you preorder yours or did you purchase the items yesterday?


I ordered them yesterday


----------



## linmango

Merf66 said:


> I ordered them yesterday


Oh wow that was fast! I preordered mine in the beginning of sept. The difference in that lol


----------



## Gypsygrl

Just checked again and one of my items has tracking but other does not. Both still say "Order in Preparation". I'm in US and didn't upgrade shipping and my Pochette accessories says delivery Monday. Technically they have only created a shipping label but I'll update where mine ships from once it is picked up and scanned. I'm East coast so usually things come from NJ


----------



## Blindii

coleab5 said:


> Love it!! Did yours ship from CA (versus NJ)?


The return address says NJ, but the package originated from Ontario, CA.


----------



## jane

There is a *rumor* floating around that the price increase on Friday will hit the Xmas collection, too. Which is bananas but wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## anika913

I feel everyone’s excitement! 

I was not able to preorder early Sep so I was not sure if I would still be able to secure one from the Christmas collection. Lo and behold, I got a message from my SA over the weekend saying that he was able to reserve one for me. 

Here she is! Soo pretty!


----------



## Khrynia

anika913 said:


> I feel everyone’s excitement!
> 
> I was not able to preorder early Sep so I was not sure if I would still be able to secure one from the Christmas collection. Lo and behold, I got a message from my SA over the weekend saying that he was able to reserve one for me.
> 
> Here she is! Soo pretty!


I love it!!!! I want at least that one!!! Hope I’m lucky to get it.


----------



## ShadowComet

all of the 3 MPs that I ordered from CS yesterday have shipped  . Will receive them this Friday Oct 1st. Hope you guys can score what you want.


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> This might change!! Not sure where you are but I paid express shipping for mine. It would cost me more to go pick it up in store and I can't wait 3 weeks for it to show up! Lol I got 3 pieces so it was like express shipping $5 per piece


I like your thinking!!! Why didn’t I?!


----------



## cherrycola

Khrynia said:


> Waiting for the restock... I really want the Japanese and London MP! Do you guys think there will be any restock soon?


There are a couple of items restocked on the Singapore site - the Hollywood bag charm and pencilcase, the London pencilcase and bandeau. Guess we know what wasn't as popular.


----------



## Khrynia

cherrycola said:


> There are a couple of items restocked on the Singapore site - the Hollywood coin pouch and pencilcase, the London pencilcase and bandeau. Guess we know what wasn't as popular.


Hope they restock the MP's in USA site


----------



## cherrycola

Khrynia said:


> Hope they restock the MP's in USA site


I'm not holding my breath. I already paid a deposit to someone selling the Japan MP at a 25% markup.


----------



## luvpurses03

linmango said:


> Just got a email shipping notification for my japan mini pochette yess



Same!!


----------



## anika913

Khrynia said:


> I love it!!!! I want at least that one!!! Hope I’m lucky to get it.


I hope you get one for yourself too!  
This is my first MP too. I'm so excited to show it to my daughter whom I've been asking as to which design to get. The size is perfect for her.


----------



## missemarie33

This is place in cart


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

sunson said:


> Anyone's bandeau(s) shipped yet?


I got confirmation a few hours ago that my London bandeau shipped.


----------



## jane

missemarie33 said:


> This is place in cart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208267



Is it just me or have large, long wallets fallen out of favor? They don't seem to sell as well as ZCP, Victorine, Zoe, etc.


----------



## MCBadian07

jane said:


> Is it just me or have large, long wallets fallen out of favor? They don't seem to sell as well as ZCP, Victorine, Zoe, etc.


I agree! I think this has to do with Covid and no one taking cash anymore! So I only bring credit, debit, license, health card... so no use for a huge wallet anymore I feel.


----------



## fibbi

I got a txt msg this afternoon from the SA (who I called over the phone) that she's able to order the bag charm and Felicie Pochette. Don't know when it will ship though. But still i'm super excited!

I am also hoping I can get the coin purse and the MP. Will return call of the other SA tomorrow.

​


----------



## ColetteBlue

A note to those who have shared screenshots of your order - you might want to be cautious about sharing your order #.


----------



## jane

MCBadian07 said:


> I agree! I think this has to do with Covid and no one taking cash anymore! So I only bring credit, debit, license, health card... so no use for a huge wallet anymore I feel.



It could be this but I believe an even bigger reason is the trend over the past few years of mini bags or smaller bags. And those don't hold big wallets!


----------



## missemarie33

jane said:


> Is it just me or have large, long wallets fallen out of favor? They don't seem to sell as well as ZCP, Victorine, Zoe, etc.


Yes I think your right about that. Plus the price point at nearly 1000 for a long wallet that no one sees inside your bag, the charms and Mp can be added onto the outside of a bag. Long wallet reminds me of my mom and her having the check book inside as well! I personally only use a compact zippy non LV style that holds like 30 cards and has a chip blocker so no one can scan my cards and copy them, which has happened to me bc I travel for work and am exposed to lots of fraud opportunities.


----------



## ShadowComet

method said:


> A note to those who have shared screenshots of your order - you might want to be cautious about sharing your order #.


Thank you for your reminder.  Noted !


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Wow almost everything is sold out!

just saw that I got confirmation email earlier this evening for the shipping the Felicie. I was and still on the fence about it but the fact that’s sold out makes me want to keep it now!


----------



## Jodiehc90

bigverne28 said:


> I wouldn’t worry. Mine is the same. Orders should ship within the next couple of days.
> 
> View attachment 5208086
> View attachment 5208087



Phew! That’s put my mind at ease!! Thank you!!


----------



## Jodiehc90

MCBadian07 said:


> Hahhaa this totally feels like the Hunger Games! May the odds be ever in your favor!
> 
> My status was blank yesterday too but I got an email confirmation. I just kept checking all day today until it went to order prep. Yours should change soon if they are waiting for stock to come in



Thank you! It’s my first animation piece so I guess I was expecting the same process as buying a regular item haha!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Work was too busy yesterday for me to check the website or the forum,  I had my written list handy so finally at 610 pm I was able to check my items  (Japan RCP,  Hollywood Felicie, & London ZCP ) Each one was place in cart! which I did and checked out as quickly as I could, because I know if you think about it you wont see it again. Then I checked the Bandeaus. They were all place in cart, I ordered London and China.  Last night, like many others the order was showing, but no up date and if you clicked on it, it disappeared. (I thought forsure it was going to be cancelled)  This am the orders showed in preparation!! An everything has shipped! Due to be delieved Thursday.

Im so excited and cant believe I just went on and ordered up what I wanted that easy after striking out on the pre order. I wanted the Hollywood Felicie (Since im a Calif. girl) but the China one is so cute too....wondering if I should have gotten it instead


----------



## paula24jen

Loving all of your goodies, still nothing in the UK site though… Has anyone in the UK managed to secure anything?


----------



## Sn0wsh0e

paula24jen said:


> Loving all of your goodies, still nothing in the UK site though… Has anyone in the UK managed to secure anything?



I preordered with my SA so have received an email last week my London mp and my Hollywood Felicie is ready for collection. Just waiting on my azur Hollywood mp and will collect them all together.

My SA however wasn’t able to order the Japan mp so I’m desperate to get that online and have been checking for the last 2 nights on the UK website but sadly nothing yet. I wonder why they’re not showing still on UK and Europe site


----------



## bigverne28

paula24jen said:


> Loving all of your goodies, still nothing in the UK site though… Has anyone in the UK managed to secure anything?


UK is not released online yet. Should hopefully be online latest Friday. As of yesterday preorders were still open. A couple people in the EU thread were able to order mini pochettes etc. If you want to get a jump on stock, add items you want to your wishlist from one of the sites where the collection has been released (US, Singapore, Australia etc). You’ll then automatically see them in your wishlist on the UK site as soon as the collection goes live.


----------



## LizzieLV

Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


----------



## Celinechu20

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


 omg, it's beautiful., But with this price point they cannot even get the stitching right and sell customers like this? This stitching would bother me a lot if I had it


----------



## LizzieLV

Celinechu20 said:


> omg, it's beautiful., But with this price point they cannot even get the stitching right and sell customers like this? This stitching would bother me a lot if I had it



that’s what I said to my husband - hard to stomach $680AUD for something stitched so poorly. So disappointed


----------



## bigverne28

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


Definitely not the best and would be unacceptable for me. The issue is more noticeable because the stitching is wonky against the print rather than the brown canvas. I would try and get another one if you’re not happy with the stitching. It’s so hard to unsee issues like this once seen.


----------



## 23adeline

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


I would request for an exchange, this is not acceptable to me


----------



## 23adeline

I just went to LV store to collect my Speedy 20, my CA told me for Xmas animations that will be available at Malaysia LV store on Oct 1st , walk in clients are allowed to buy only 1 piece, VIC are allowed to buy up to 3 pieces but they have to buy either a trunk, jewelry, shoes or RTW… their management implement the pwp requirement again 
Luckily I had ordered all 4 items that I want from my online CS .


----------



## XD2020

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


I would return it.


----------



## XD2020

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


Or ask LV if they can repair for you


----------



## Pebbles1

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


Wow, you are so right, for that price point I would definitely expect perfection, especially on something as simple as stitching! That is unacceptable. I hope that you are able to secure another one!


----------



## luvspurses

ordered a few items yesterday and i think they all shipped out already. did not pay for express shipping. i went on there thinking i only wanted one item but i got " the fever, the christmas animation fever"


----------



## jane

My Japan RCP should arrive this morning and you bet I'll be inspecting the heck out of that stitching! I'll share pics.


----------



## XD2020

jane said:


> My Japan RCP should arrive this morning and you bet I'll be inspecting the heck out of that stitching! I'll share pics.


I don’t understand how can LV has a such bad quality items.


----------



## missemarie33

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


I agree, that stitching is awful and im not one to expect complete perfection. Its the fact its going over the screen print and you can really see the flaws. I would return it,.. I couldn't keep it like that. or find someone who wants to buy it from you who knows the issue. you know lv will just put this one back into inventory and someone else will get it like that.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> Work was too busy yesterday for me to check the website or the forum,  I had my written list handy so finally at 610 pm I was able to check my items  (Japan RCP,  Hollywood Felicie, & London ZCP ) Each one was place in cart! which I did and checked out as quickly as I could, because I know if you think about it you wont see it again. Then I checked the Bandeaus. They were all place in cart, I ordered London and China.  Last night, like many others the order was showing, but no up date and if you clicked on it, it disappeared. (I thought forsure it was going to be cancelled)  This am the orders showed in preparation!! An everything has shipped! Due to be delieved Thursday.
> 
> Im so excited and cant believe I just went on and ordered up what I wanted that easy after striking out on the pre order. I wanted the Hollywood Felicie (Since im a Calif. girl) but the China one is so cute too....wondering if I should have gotten it instead


Wow! You are so lucky! I've been checking the site off and on all day and no luck (mostly for the Japan rcp). Where are you located?


----------



## missemarie33

for those concerned about order cancelation/issues, I ordered on the 27th at 1030pm and I just got the shipping notice my items have shipped and should arrive on tues.


----------



## Aliluvlv

jane said:


> My Japan RCP should arrive this morning and you bet I'll be inspecting the heck out of that stitching! I'll share pics.





missemarie33 said:


> I agree, that stitching is awful and im not one to expect complete perfection. Its the fact its going over the screen print and you can really see the flaws. I would return it,.. I couldn't keep it like that. or find someone who wants to buy it from you who knows the issue. you know lv will just put this one back into inventory and someone else will get it like that.


I think this piece will be particularly difficult to get even stitches. On the website you can see where is is likely to be a bit wonky. I am very interested to see how others look before I try to hunt one down for myself.


----------



## bbkctpf

Aliluvlv said:


> I think this piece will be particularly difficult to get even stitches. On the website you can see where is is likely to be a bit wonky. I am very interested to see how others look before I try to hunt one down for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208629


When u ordered the by the pool multi pochette, the stitching was also croaked with the round coin purse.


----------



## missemarie33

Aliluvlv said:


> I think this piece will be particularly difficult to get even stitches. On the website you can see where is is likely to be a bit wonky. I am very interested to see how others look before I try to hunt one down for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208629


yeah, I ordered the Azur Hollywood RCP and im worried about the stitching now! wasn't even something I had thought about honestly.


----------



## bigverne28

XD2020 said:


> Or ask LV if they can repair for you


I don’t think LV will classify crooked stitching worthy of a repair. I’ve known them to say no to far worse. Such as broken lobster claw on a shoulder strap that was only 8 months old. The answer was buy a new one!


----------



## Logic

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


I just bought the same one and I’m in Aus too. Never thought of this problem so let’s see how it turns out


----------



## jcmama

Just received the Hollywood Azure MP and RCP.  Looks good, but will have dd take a look later to make sure the stitching.


----------



## Danmi_baby

Anyone have an idea when the xmas animation collection will drop in the UK/Europe sites?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jcmama said:


> Just received the Hollywood Azure MP and RCP.  Looks good, but will have dd take a look later to make sure the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208670


This print looks great on DA.


----------



## bigverne28

Danmi_baby said:


> Anyone have an idea when the xmas animation collection will drop in the UK/Europe sites?


Surprised it’s not up already. I’m guessing at this late stage it’ll be tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## MCBadian07

Christmas stuff arrived !!


----------



## Chrissy131

Got my from ups today


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! You are so lucky! I've been checking the site off and on all day and no luck (mostly for the Japan rcp). Where are you located?


Thank you Aliluvlv.    Im in USA.  
Last year the roll out was tight, but then later stuff was popping up all the time. Keep trying.


----------



## MeepMeep67

The colors are beautiful this year!!!!
@MCBadian07 Wow the London pencil case is fabulous! the heart on the bus and the stretch of railing with heart locks.  
I love it!!!


----------



## Pebbles1

jcmama said:


> Just received the Hollywood Azure MP and RCP.  Looks good, but will have dd take a look later to make sure the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208670





MCBadian07 said:


> Christmas stuff arrived !!
> 
> View attachment 5208733
> View attachment 5208734
> View attachment 5208735





Chrissy131 said:


> Got my from ups today
> View attachment 5208767



These are sooo cute! Thanks for sharing, I love seeing people’s new items!


----------



## Aliluvlv

jcmama said:


> Just received the Hollywood Azure MP and RCP.  Looks good, but will have dd take a look later to make sure the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208670


Wow perfect!   DA looks so beautiful.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MCBadian07 said:


> Christmas stuff arrived !!
> 
> View attachment 5208733
> View attachment 5208734
> View attachment 5208735


Adorable!   I like the japan mp more in person than I thought I would.  And the London scene is perfect on the pencil case. Love the details on the bridge.


----------



## jane

About to film my unboxing, wish me luck!


----------



## jane

Ok here's mine... I like it a lot but again stitching isn't perfect. Pretty sure it is machine stitched. Done by hand they would have been straight and perfect. LV cutting corners again.





Also when you open it there's a gap under the gussets so things can fall under there and fall out potentially. Might not even be good for coins which is pretty ironic. More space than a regular coin purse so I will use it for other items or just as a charm. No date code.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My order is ready to be picked up. This was super fast, I live in Texas, placed order early morning yesterday (4-am) and it's ready for pick up today. This is the fastest shipping ever. I hope I love this bag. (pochette felicie, hollywood)


----------



## jane

I think I definitely need to "sleep on" this item... The quality and design issues are real and may start to bug me so I need to figure out if it's truly worth keeping or not. I mean this thing was over $550 and I don't even feel confident storing coins in it. Yikes.


----------



## idonothave1

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My order is ready to be picked up. This was super fast, I live in Texas, placed order early morning yesterday (4-am) and it's ready for pick up today. This is the fastest shipping ever. I hope I love this bag. (pochette felicie, hollywood)



Same for me - they were very fast! I ordered my items around 8:30pm EST on Monday and it’s ready for pickup today (Wednesday)! I live in the US. I didn’t order expediting shipping either!


----------



## MeepMeep67

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My order is ready to be picked up. This was super fast, I live in Texas, placed order early morning yesterday (4-am) and it's ready for pick up today. This is the fastest shipping ever. I hope I love this bag. (pochette felicie, hollywood)


Mine is getting delievered tomorrow.  I cant wait to see yours and see what you think!  Are you picking it up today??


----------



## MeepMeep67

jane said:


> I think I definitely need to "sleep on" this item... The quality and design issues are real and may start to bug me so I need to figure out if it's truly worth keeping or not. I mean this thing was over $550 and I don't even feel confident storing coins in it. Yikes.


It looks like where it is sewn at the one gusset, the needle moved over a little, can you push the stitching over with your finger nail to align it better so it wont bother you?  its so darn cute and useful so you dont have to dig in your purse for little things


----------



## katealicious

Hoping to snag a MP when everything *finally* comes up on the UK site but I’m torn between the London and Japan - which ones does everyone prefer?


----------



## MeepMeep67

katealicious said:


> Hoping to snag a MP when everything *finally* comes up on the UK site but I’m torn between the London and Japan - which ones does everyone prefer?


Both are beautiful. Does one have more "meaning" to you?  That is how I choose these pieces (the tie breaker)


----------



## boyoverboard

The stitching issues with these new pieces are absolutely terrible. I feel like I am losing faith in LV now. The lack of quality control and skimping constantly while forever raising prices is getting beyond a joke. I’ve said this before but I really think I’m going to focus on vintage pieces exclusively from now on. Maybe now is the time to venture into other brands again, something I haven’t really done for quite some time. My recent experience with Gucci as a brand has been absolutely fantastic, and I feel that the quality of their items now is much closer to what I expected from Vuitton in the past. The stitching on some of these LE items is something I wouldn’t even accept if it was from H&M or Zara. Absolutely shocking.


----------



## jane

boyoverboard said:


> The stitching issues with these new pieces are absolutely terrible. I feel like I am losing faith in LV now. The lack of quality control and skimping constantly while forever raising prices is getting beyond a joke. I’ve said this before but I really think I’m going to focus on vintage pieces exclusively from now on. Maybe now is the time to venture into other brands again, something I haven’t really done for quite some time. My recent experience with Gucci as a brand has been absolutely fantastic, and I feel that the quality of their items now is much closer to what I expected from Vuitton in the past. The stitching on some of these LE items is something I wouldn’t even accept if it was from H&M or Zara. Absolutely shocking.



AGREE 100% !! Last night I picked up a damier azur mini pochette from Fashionphile from 2007, and I picked it *specifically* because it was from that year, because I have a damier azur wallet that I got in 2007 which is still in remarkable condition. Back when the canvas was thick and durable and sturdy. I remember when you could count on LV to be beautiful and impeccably made.

Agree on Gucci, I have purchased 4 items from them this year and each one is beautiful and the service has been wonderful (though their website is incredibly slow and their models are grim, lol).


----------



## jane

MeepMeep67 said:


> It looks like where it is sewn at the one gusset, the needle moved over a little, can you push the stitching over with your finger nail to align it better so it wont bother you?  its so darn cute and useful so you dont have to dig in your purse for little things



The stitching won't move, it goes all the way inside the coin purse to the other side. They just cranked these out with a machine on an assembly line, no doubt. It could be useful to me if I didn't already have 4 mini pochettes, a round coin purse, and a pochette cles that serve that purpose. I think I got caught up in the hype.... I've decided to return it. 

If I didn't already have so many MPs I might have chosen the Japan MP, but maybe not. LV has been leaving a sour taste lately.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

jane said:


> I think I definitely need to "sleep on" this item... The quality and design issues are real and may start to bug me so I need to figure out if it's truly worth keeping or not. I mean this thing was over $550 and I don't even feel confident storing coins in it. Yikes.



You mentioned the "gusset" issue... do you still have the coin purse, and do you mind taking a picture of where coins may fall through?

I'm wondering if it's worth it for me to stand in line for this on Friday....


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Pre ordered the Japan mpa early September. Texted my SA on pick up eta and he said it could be 6-8 weeks?! I’m in the states. I’m so confused with this launch


----------



## MCBadian07

mzroyalflyness said:


> Pre ordered the Japan mpa early September. Texted my SA on pick up eta and he said it could be 6-8 weeks?! I’m in the states. I’m so confused with this launch


Some said pre orders were canceled also so it's definitely confusing!


----------



## boyoverboard

jane said:


> AGREE 100% !! Last night I picked up a damier azur mini pochette from Fashionphile from 2007, and I picked it *specifically* because it was from that year, because I have a damier azur wallet that I got in 2007 which is still in remarkable condition. Back when the canvas was thick and durable and sturdy. I remember when you could count on LV to be beautiful and impeccably made.
> 
> Agree on Gucci, I have purchased 4 items from them this year and each one is beautiful and the service has been wonderful (though their website is incredibly slow and their models are grim, lol).



Definitely. It’s a real shame, but I think with the ever-increasing prices and declining quality, it’s time for me to look elsewhere.

I haven’t had any issues with Gucci’s website, however I did take advantage of their video call feature recently. A sales associate showed me two bags live, in real time, while talking me through details. They can model them for you too. I found it so helpful and a really nice touch. A world away from some of the customer service experiences I’ve read about here recently — and that’s before I’ve even bought the item!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

MCBadian07 said:


> Some said pre orders were canceled also so it's definitely confusing!


Literally got a text from my SA. He said holiday orders are coming in and mine should be in soon. Yay!


----------



## pixiestyx00

mzroyalflyness said:


> Pre ordered the Japan mpa early September. Texted my SA on pick up eta and he said it could be 6-8 weeks?! I’m in the states. I’m so confused with this launch





MCBadian07 said:


> Some said pre orders were canceled also so it's definitely confusing!



Definitely confusing and seemingly different rules in different places. I was told there was absolutely no way to pre-order and my SA, store manager and every other type of manager at my boutique did all the digging and asking they could and all came back with no pre-orders. They were very confused trying to figure out how when and where pre-orders were happening.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

pixiestyx00 said:


> Definitely confusing and seemingly different rules in different places. I was told there was absolutely no way to pre-order and my SA, store manager and every other type of manager at my boutique did all the digging and asking they could and all came back with no pre-orders. They were very confused trying to figure out how when and where pre-orders were happening.


Wow. Yea I was reading earlier posts about some being able to pre order and others not. So weird. This is only my second year purchasing a Christmas animation pochette. I had no issues last year


----------



## Aliluvlv

jane said:


> The stitching won't move, it goes all the way inside the coin purse to the other side. They just cranked these out with a machine on an assembly line, no doubt. It could be useful to me if I didn't already have 4 mini pochettes, a round coin purse, and a pochette cles that serve that purpose. I think I got caught up in the hype.... I've decided to return it.
> 
> If I didn't already have so many MPs I might have chosen the Japan MP, but maybe not. LV has been leaving a sour taste lately.


I completely understand!  I have 2 MPs (special edition xmas ones from 2009 and 2015) and wondered how many MPs do I need so I was considering the RCP this year but unless the second wave of production is better, I'll likely pass. The Japan print is very cute though (although it would be even better on DA).  I'm sorry to see LV quality is so hit or miss and with the constant price increases it's really frustrating.


----------



## Pebbles1

boyoverboard said:


> The stitching issues with these new pieces are absolutely terrible. I feel like I am losing faith in LV now. The lack of quality control and skimping constantly while forever raising prices is getting beyond a joke. I’ve said this before but I really think I’m going to focus on vintage pieces exclusively from now on. Maybe now is the time to venture into other brands again, something I haven’t really done for quite some time. My recent experience with Gucci as a brand has been absolutely fantastic, and I feel that the quality of their items now is much closer to what I expected from Vuitton in the past. The stitching on some of these LE items is something I wouldn’t even accept if it was from H&M or Zara. Absolutely shocking.


You are so on point, it’s really disappointing. Rising prices but lower quality control.


----------



## missemarie33

jcmama said:


> Just received the Hollywood Azure MP and RCP.  Looks good, but will have dd take a look later to make sure the stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208670


When you get a chance can you show how the inside of the coin pouch looks? That’s the one I ordered and I’m so excited someone finally posted photo of it!


----------



## jane

AmalieLotte92 said:


> You mentioned the "gusset" issue... do you still have the coin purse, and do you mind taking a picture of where coins may fall through?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's worth it for me to stand in line for this on Friday....



I already took it to UPS but maybe someone else can take pics? If you just imagine a round coin purse that opens very wide, and then an accordion gusset on each side, but a huge gap underneath each gusset so that coins can easily slip down underneath and then go to the outside. Meaning when you unzip the coin purse, a loose coin that has slipped to the outside of the gusset can easily fall right out if you're not careful. It's not a thoughtful design. The Hermes coin purse, on the other hand, you can tell they put a great deal of thought into usability.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

jane said:


> I already took it to UPS but maybe someone else can take pics? If you just imagine a round coin purse that opens very wide, and then an accordion gusset on each side, but a huge gap underneath each gusset so that coins can easily slip down underneath and then go to the outside. Meaning when you unzip the coin purse, a loose coin that has slipped to the outside of the gusset can easily fall right out if you're not careful. It's not a thoughtful design. The Hermes coin purse, on the other hand, you can tell they put a great deal of thought into usability.



I think I know what you mean. Thank you for the detailed description - and I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.  The print is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jane

It is, the print is really cute in person. But this piece was massively overpriced. $505 for what is basically a bag charm? I bought a similar item from Coach last month for $49 (Basquiat). Maybe not the same "quality" but at least the stitches were properly sewn and it is a functional coin purse.


----------



## ilovelions8

I received my orders! 



Including a few shots of the RCP. 



should it be like this??? ^^^


misaligned? Is that normal?


----------



## linmango

I received mine today! Bag charm is coming tomorow.


----------



## Mapoon

Just received my first mini Pochette today delivered to home . It’s super cute!! Now waiting to pick up the Hollywood one in store sometime.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Looks like I might have missed the boat.  All are showing “out of stock” online.  My local boutique did not give any indication whether they will have any in store.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Does anyone’s order from Monday still say submitted? And if yes did you pay with PayPal by any chance? I’m trying to figure out why my order is stuck on submitted /:


----------



## linmango

Chanel118 said:


> Looks like I might have missed the boat.  All are showing “out of stock” online.  My local boutique did not give any indication whether they will have any in store.



Someone mentioned on yt that they will never go back in stock. They do like a one time thing you either get it or you don’t. And you would have to wait until next year for another christmas animation.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Chanel118 said:


> Looks like I might have missed the boat.  All are showing “out of stock” online.  My local boutique did not give any indication whether they will have any in store.


Hi  I think if you go on oct.1 the launch date you’ll be able to get a piece but they will probably limit how many items you can purchase from the collection. Also I’m sure they will randomly restock online from new stock and also people returns. Good luck!


----------



## linmango

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Does anyone’s order from Monday still say submitted? And if yes did you pay with PayPal by any chance? I’m trying to figure out why my order is stuck on submitted /:


I paid mine with paypal. Did you try calling client services to see what the issue is?


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

katealicious said:


> Hoping to snag a MP when everything *finally* comes up on the UK site but I’m torn between the London and Japan - which ones does everyone prefer?


London.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

linmango said:


> Someone mentioned on yt that they will never go back in stock. They do like a one time thing you either get it or you don’t. And you would have to wait until next year for another christmas animation.


Oh no.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Hi  I think if you go on oct.1 the launch date you’ll be able to get a piece but they will probably limit how many items you can purchase from the collection. Also I’m sure they will randomly restock online from new stock and also people returns. Good luck!


Thanks for your advice…I will hit the boutique on Oct 1st and continue to check the website.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Chanel118 said:


> Thanks for your advice…I will hit the boutique on Oct 1st and continue to check the website.  Wish me luck!


So Oct 1st is the launch date?  Is this for US or Canada?


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Chanel118 said:


> So Oct 1st is the launch date?  Is this for US or Canada?


Oct. 1st for US, I’m not sure for Canada


----------



## Luxuryphilia

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Does anyone’s order from Monday still say submitted? And if yes did you pay with PayPal by any chance? I’m trying to figure out why my order is stuck on submitted /:


I paid via PayPal also from Monday but they have all been shipped.  I am located in Canada.


----------



## jcmama

missemarie33 said:


> When you get a chance can you show how the inside of the coin pouch looks? That’s the one I ordered and I’m so excited someone finally posted photo of it!


Here they are....it's not the best pics, but it's a little difficult taking the pictures with 1 hand....lol....


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Chanel118 said:


> Thanks for your advice…I will hit the boutique on Oct 1st and continue to check the website.  Wish me luck!


I just spoke to LV and they said they are taking requests for the Christmas collection. I think it might just take a few days for the request to get approved


----------



## pinkbunny1011

linmango said:


> I paid mine with paypal. Did you try calling client services to see what the issue is?


Yeah I called but they say everything looks good on there end. The advisor I spoke to said they may just be waiting for more product. I ordered 4 items, I feel like at least one item would have shipped already


----------



## Newbie2019

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Does anyone’s order from Monday still say submitted? And if yes did you pay with PayPal by any chance? I’m trying to figure out why my order is stuck on submitted /:


Hi Pinkbunny,

Yes, I'm in the exact same position. I called the 866 # this morning and they said my order appeared to be "stuck", but were going to have it moved through the system. I was supposed to have seen or heard progress by tonight, but nothing so far.  I will check in the AM (I'm in the US) and will be calling back if there's been no progress.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

pinkbunny1011 said:


> I just spoke to LV and they said they are taking requests for the Christmas collection. I think it might just take a few days for the request to get approved


Really?  Did you call 1 866 Vuitton number?  When you said “they take the request” does that mean they send you an email for payment and then you have to wait for the order to get confirmed?


----------



## pixiestyx00

pinkbunny1011 said:


> I just spoke to LV and they said they are taking requests for the Christmas collection. I think it might just take a few days for the request to get approved





Chanel118 said:


> Really?  Did you call 1 866 Vuitton number?  When you said “they take the request” does that mean they send you an email for payment and then you have to wait for the order to get confirmed?



I’m also curious about this.


----------



## jane

linmango said:


> Someone mentioned on yt that they will never go back in stock. They do like a one time thing you either get it or you don’t. And you would have to wait until next year for another christmas animation.



That is ridiculous and simply untrue.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Chanel118 said:


> Looks like I might have missed the boat.  All are showing “out of stock” online.  My local boutique did not give any indication whether they will have any in store.


I would recommend watching the "What are you stalking" thread and then refresh, refresh, refresh.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Chanel118 said:


> Really?  Did you call 1 866 Vuitton number?  When you said “they take the request” does that mean they send you an email for payment and then you have to wait for the order to get confirmed?


Yup I called the 1866 Vuitton number. They will submit a request for the item and you will only pay after it’s been approved. You’ll get an email and I think only an hour or so to pay once it’s approved. It can take a few days for them to approve the request, so I would suggest still trying to get it in store when it launches just in case.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

pixiestyx00 said:


> I’m also curious about this.


They will submit a request for the item and once its approved you will get an email to pay within an hour I think. It can take a few days for them to approve the request, so I would suggest still trying to get the items it in store when it launches just in case.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi Pinkbunny,
> 
> Yes, I'm in the exact same position. I called the 866 # this morning and they said my order appeared to be "stuck", but were going to have it moved through the system. I was supposed to have seen or heard progress by tonight, but nothing so far.  I will check in the AM (I'm in the US) and will be calling back if there's been no progress.


Hi, thanks for letting me know I’m not the only one. I’m in the US too. I’ll call again tomorrow to see if they can move my order through the system too. Did they say why it may have been stuck?


----------



## Puffin06

jane said:


> It is, the print is really cute in person. But this piece was massively overpriced. $505 for what is basically a bag charm? I bought a similar item from Coach last month for $49 (Basquiat). Maybe not the same "quality" but at least the stitches were properly sewn and it is a functional coin purse.


Me Too! I was going to buy a bag charm in this collection but went with the Pez bag charm instead.  Looks good on my Neverfull too.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Yup I called the 1866 Vuitton number. They will submit a request for the item and you will only pay after it’s been approved. You’ll get an email and I think only an hour or so to pay once it’s approved. It can take a few days for them to approve the request, so I would suggest still trying to get it in store when it launches just in case.


 Will do.  Thank you!


----------



## lunalei

From your past experiences how scarce are the holiday items? I missed out on pre-orders


----------



## Jolie34

What do you guys think of the Hollywood zippy and the passport cover. I have both on hold but haven’t decided which one to get. Any opinions are greatly appreciated


----------



## My789$

LizzieLV said:


> Just received my Japan coin purse and was so excited - I feel like the stitching issues are really obvious though. What would you do?


That’s horrible! Worse quality that replica out there. Try to contact them and ask for a repair if you wanted to keep it. They should get back to you in a few days. Otherwise, return it. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## 23adeline

My bag charm delivered by Vuitton’s White Glove Service


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> My bag charm delivered by Vuitton’s White Glove Service
> View attachment 5209361
> View attachment 5209362


It's soo pretty dear!! I think from the reveals I have seen so far on social media...the stitching for yours looks perfect!!


----------



## Nutty.cha

Received mine today!!!


----------



## Mapoon

Nutty.cha said:


> Received mine today!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209381


Congrats Hun!! You have the beautiful trio!!!


----------



## missemarie33

jcmama said:


> Here they are....it's not the best pics, but it's a little difficult taking the pictures with 1 hand....lol....


Thank you! Do you feel the side part goes down far enough or will that be an issue for you? Do you think AirPods will fit in there? Thanks again!


----------



## Puffin06

Picked up today.


----------



## missemarie33

pinkbunny1011 said:


> I just spoke to LV and they said they are taking requests for the Christmas collection. I think it might just take a few days for the request to get approved


That is so strange bc I spoke to client services and was told it’s a digital pre-launch and cannot be ordered/requested by them, unless they have it in stock. So he told me to just keep checking the website. Are you speaking to client services in usa?


----------



## KayyCee

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Does anyone’s order from Monday still say submitted? And if yes did you pay with PayPal by any chance? I’m trying to figure out why my order is stuck on submitted /:


 Mine, I paid with PayPal as well. I called the 866 # today and they told me not to worry that the order is submitted and I would be receiving it. He also told me that the order can take up to 14 days to ship. Im assuming they may be waiting to get more stock ( that part is my own input though ).


----------



## pinkbunny1011

missemarie33 said:


> That is so strange bc I spoke to client services and was told it’s a digital pre-launch and cannot be ordered/requested by them, unless they have it in stock. So he told me to just keep checking the website. Are you speaking to client services in usa?


Hi yes in the US, I had asked the advisor if they will restock online and she said I can try refreshing but if anything pops up it will be gone in seconds and that she can make requests but that I would just have to wait for it to get approved


----------



## pinkbunny1011

KayyCee said:


> Mine, I paid with PayPal as well. I called the 866 # today and they told me not to worry that the order is submitted and I would be receiving it. He also told me that the order can take up to 14 days to ship. Im assuming they may be waiting to get more stock ( that part is my own input though ).


Hi they told me not to worry and that I would still be receiving it too lol. The person I spoke to said 3 days to ship and she said it’s probably because they are waiting for more stock, but she didn’t seem sure. I ordered 4 items so I feel like at least one would have shipped already /:


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> It's soo pretty dear!! I think from the reveals I have seen so far on social media...the stitching for yours looks perfect!!


Thanks @Mapoon 
I bought this because the panda holding otg is cute, out of my expectation the back blue colour is beautiful too, I’m going to put my initials there.


----------



## Logic

23adeline said:


> My bag charm delivered by Vuitton’s White Glove Service
> View attachment 5209361
> View attachment 5209362


Congrats your stitching is so perfect!


----------



## Logic

Mapoon said:


> Just received my first mini Pochette today delivered to home . It’s super cute!! Now waiting to pick up the Hollywood one in store sometime.


Yay they have arrived!! 1st of your many


----------



## Mapoon

Logic said:


> Yay they have arrived!! 1st of your many


   Nah 1 of 3 items  looking forward to your reveal too dear!


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> Thanks @Mapoon
> I bought this because the panda holding otg is cute, out of my expectation the back blue colour is beautiful too, I’m going to put my initials there.


Yes the blue is really stunning!!  Good idea to put ur initials!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> My bag charm delivered by Vuitton’s White Glove Service
> View attachment 5209361
> View attachment 5209362


It's perfect and the details are awesome! I was able to get this one for my sister.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Nutty.cha said:


> Received mine today!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209381


Wow the trifecta! Congratulations!


----------



## sheepie123

2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


----------



## bbkctpf

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


I love the Paris one!  I wasn’t able to get it. Love your collection tho!!


----------



## linmango

23adeline said:


> My bag charm delivered by Vuitton’s White Glove Service
> View attachment 5209361
> View attachment 5209362


Thanks for sharing the pics for this bag charm.I order the same thing.Now I know what it will look like in person


----------



## sheepie123

bbkctpf said:


> I love the Paris one!  I wasn’t able to get it. Love your collection tho!!


Thank you! Sorry that you could not get the Paris one 
The Paris one is my most favourite piece. Its the trigger for my MPA collection


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Picked up my Felicie last night. I don’t love it. I think it’s too busy and too juvenile for how I dress. Also it was perfect out of the box but when I open the bag the flap started showing a tiny dent that I think would get worse over the time. So I’m thinking to return and keep the money for next thing that truly vows me.


----------



## anika913

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


What a beautiful collection! What is your most used MP?


----------



## sheepie123

anika913 said:


> What a beautiful collection! What is your most used MP?


Thank you! I have to admit that I dont use them much. I like to collect them more  My most used one must be the classic Damier Ebene one.


----------



## anika913

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Picked up my Felicie last night. I don’t love it. I think it’s too busy and too juvenile for how I dress. Also it was perfect out of the box but when I open the bag the flap started showing a tiny dent that I think would get worse over the time. So I’m thinking to return and keep the money for next thing that truly vows me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209578
> View attachment 5209579
> View attachment 5209580



Oh I’m sorry you’re not 100% into your animation purchase. The print goes better with the DA in my opinion. I agree with you. Money is better spent on something that will truly make your heart skip.


----------



## Hachikoorias

Do they restock the Mini Pochette edition? Been refreshing the app and website but no luck


----------



## anika913

sheepie123 said:


> Thank you! I have to admit that I dont use them much. I like to collect them more  My most used one must be the classic Damier Ebene one.



That’s my guess. My first MP is the Japan animation but I’m afraid of chipping. Thought of getting it in DE but I doubt that’s possible anytime soon.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

anika913 said:


> Oh I’m sorry you’re not 100% into your animation purchase. The print goes better with the DA in my opinion. I agree with you. Money is better spent on something that will truly make your heart skip.


Me too! I always wanted an animation piece, and feel very lucky to be able to buy one, so it's I am flip flopping about keep or return. The store I picked it from had a DA NF  and black mono Neo Noe and I am like with a little more, I can get a bag that I can use a lot more and fits my style more. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Bumbles

Marie. Alyssa said:


> I can't wait to share my happiness with all of you feel so excited and lucky
> View attachment 5207773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207784


Such a vibrant mp! Congrats


----------



## Bumbles

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


Wow what a collection!!  It’s stunning! I think you have a mini pochette museum there sheepie! What are the opening hours so I can come and have a visit!which one is your favourite? You have all the Xmas ones! All Vivienne! And you got 2 London mp?
This is a really stunning collection. Enjoy! You are a quiet achiever!


----------



## anika913

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Me too! I always wanted an animation piece, and feel very lucky to be able to buy one, so it's I am flip flopping about keep or return. The store I picked it from had a DA NF  and black mono Neo Noe and I am like with a little more, I can get a bag that I can use a lot more and fits my style more. Decisions decisions.



Personally, I’d get either bags over the Felicie. I recently got a black mono neo noe (which remains unused as there’s nowhere to go to here in Syd). It’s such a classic which goes well with anything. And yeah, just add a little more for either of the bags. You can always get a Christmas animation piece another year that you’ll surely love.. or another one from the current collection if they’re still available


----------



## missemarie33

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Picked up my Felicie last night. I don’t love it. I think it’s too busy and too juvenile for how I dress. Also it was perfect out of the box but when I open the bag the flap started showing a tiny dent that I think would get worse over the time. So I’m thinking to return and keep the money for next thing that truly vows me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209578
> View attachment 5209579
> View attachment 5209580


thanks for sharing the details on this one. I understand what your saying about not working for your wardrobe. I feel the same way about the Felicie with the animations, mp is ok bc it lives in side another bag and just a pop of fun. this would be too much for me to wear on my body. would you use it as a catch all inside a larger bag?


----------



## sheepie123

anika913 said:


> That’s my guess. My first MP is the Japan animation but I’m afraid of chipping. Thought of getting it in DE but I doubt that’s possible anytime soon.


Nah don't be too worried of chipping. I use the Paris MPA a lot and leave it in my bag together with other stuff for 2 years now and it's still intact.


----------



## balen.girl

I just want to share.. I order MP Japan at store and they allocate wrong. The most frustrated part is no more Japan for me, all allocated to other customer. Which is not fair. My order was correct. I have proof. 
The SA keep saying it’s human error. She said she will keep an eye if they restock. Yeah right.. as if..  
Now I need to chase here and there again. I contact my regular CS, I hope he could do his magic..


----------



## kkpp

I’ve been eying for the MPA but no luck, only managed to get the London notebook. I’ve never seen LV notebook irl , can anyone tell is it refillable? TIA


----------



## sheepie123

Bumbles said:


> Wow what a collection!!  It’s stunning! I think you have a mini pochette museum there sheepie! What are the opening hours so I can come and have a visit!which one is your favourite? You have all the Xmas ones! All Vivienne! And you got 2 London mp?
> This is a really stunning collection. Enjoy! You are a quiet achiever!


Thank you Bumbles! a mini pochette museum lol, this is funny  haha 24 hours opening lol. I started collecting the xmas ones in 2019 after seeing the Paris MPA. I went crazy over it and had to pay a premium on Vestiaire. Yes I had to buy 2 London MPAs as I reached out to 2 CAs in the beginning and both of them offered the London ones to me. I feel bad sometimes as I buy too many MPAs but it's hard to resist  I should stop collecting them at one stage


----------



## Nutty.cha

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


Stunning!!  What a collection! 

I’m so jelly I missed out on the Paris one..


----------



## AleeLee

I went to pick up my passport cover and mpa, last night. Sadly I did not keep them. The cover had a scratch and the mpa had a loose thread. I know they are minor imperfections, but they would be on my mind  all of the time.


----------



## sheepie123

balen.girl said:


> I just want to share.. I order MP Japan at store and they allocate wrong. The most frustrated part is no more Japan for me, all allocated to other customer. Which is not fair. My order was correct. I have proof.
> The SA keep saying it’s human error. She said she will keep an eye if they restock. Yeah right.. as if..
> Now I need to chase here and there again. I contact my regular CS, I hope he could do his magic..


I'm sorry to hear that they allocate wrong. What piece did they allocate to you instead of the Japan one? I believe the SA will manage to get you another one soon. This is just the beginning of the release. There are more stocks coming especially towards Christmas.


----------



## anika913

sheepie123 said:


> Nah don't be too worried of chipping. I use the Paris MPA a lot and leave it in my bag together with other stuff for 2 years now and it's still intact.



Great! Thank you! Happy to know that chipping is not an issue.


----------



## sheepie123

Nutty.cha said:


> Stunning!!  What a collection!
> 
> I’m so jelly I missed out on the Paris one..


Thank you! Sorry that you missed out on the Paris one  Perhaps you can try Vestiaire to see if someone sells one at a reasonable price.


----------



## balen.girl

sheepie123 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that they allocate wrong. What piece did they allocate to you instead of the Japan one? I believe the SA will manage to get you another one soon. This is just the beginning of the release. There are more stocks coming especially towards Christmas.


They allocate Hollywood instead of Japan. Which I already have, order from CS. I really hope they will restock.


----------



## sheepie123

balen.girl said:


> They allocate Hollywood instead of Japan. Which I already have, order from CS. I really hope they will restock.


I see. Trust me the Sa will be able to source another one for you. There was one time I asked for another nano speedy, and the manager at my store managed to get another one to me within a few days. So I think the same can happen to your Japan MPA.


----------



## Newbie2019

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Hi they told me not to worry and that I would still be receiving it too lol. The person I spoke to said 3 days to ship and she said it’s probably because they are waiting for more stock, but she didn’t seem sure. I ordered 4 items so I feel like at least one would have shipped already /:


I'm in the same boat.  I talked to a different person today on the 866#, who said it appeared to be a technical issue. Unfortunately, she wouldn't be able to talk to anyone until Tech Support arrived at 11am, Central time, US. She took my number and will text me when she's had a chance to look into it further.  So...the journey continues...


----------



## balen.girl

sheepie123 said:


> I see. Trust me the Sa will be able to source another one for you. There was one time I asked for another nano speedy, and the manager at my store managed to get another one to me within a few days. So I think the same can happen to your Japan MPA.


Thank you Sheepie, I will keep on checking. I hope she is responsible enough to fix it. Because I didn’t speak to the manager. So I don’t know how is the situation. But yes, I have high hopes they will restock and allocate 1 for me.


----------



## MCBadian07

kkpp said:


> I’ve been eying for the MPA but no luck, only managed to get the London notebook. I’ve never seen LV notebook irl , can anyone tell is it refillable? TIA


The London notebook is not refillable unfortunately. The Hollywood Paul notebook cover is refillable.


----------



## kkpp

MCBadian07 said:


> The London notebook is not refillable unfortunately. The Hollywood Paul notebook cover is refillable.


Thank you very much. That’s why it’s more expensive. Anyway I adore the London cover very much. And the stickers. Can’t wait for mine to come.


----------



## NissePigen

Europe is live now


----------



## VonIzzy

NissePigen said:


> Europe is live now


I can't find it


----------



## NissePigen

VonIzzy said:


> I can't find it


I have added them to my wish list under a location outside Europe, and go back to your country and they should show in your wishlist


----------



## missemarie33

my items shipped about a day ago and it said arriving next Tuesday. they are out for deliver today now!? they must be coming from NJ warehouse. Happy but my husband was going to be out of town Tuesday so I thought I was going to get away with this but now I have to explain myself!!! LOL yikes!


----------



## cowlova311

I put in a request for the Japan mp. Hopefully I can get it! I was able to order the coin purse and it’s on its way, I’m just nervous about the crooked stitching I’ve been seeing on some of them


----------



## ILOVENOVA

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


Oh wow! Love your collection.


----------



## linmango

p


missemarie33 said:


> my items shipped about a day ago and it said arriving next Tuesday. they are out for deliver today now!? they must be coming from NJ warehouse. Happy but my husband was going to be out of town Tuesday so I thought I was going to get away with this but now I have to explain myself!!! LOL yikes!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> It’s just an estimate delivery time that they give you. Usually it updates within a few hours and notify you a different date. What christmas animation did you get?


----------



## deeds

If I ordered an item from the store with an SA, should it show up on My Orders in my account online?


----------



## jane

I just uploaded my unboxing if anyone wants to check it out. On YouTube my user name is janehex, or you can just search for Christmas Animation 2021 unboxing.


----------



## XD2020

deeds said:


> If I ordered an item from the store with an SA, should it show up on My Orders in my account online?


I don’t think so


----------



## luvspurses

jane said:


> I just uploaded my unboxing if anyone wants to check it out. On YouTube my user name is janehex, or you can just search for Christmas Animation 2021 unboxing.


just watched your video. good job and thanks for posting! it is disappointing on that stitching. i've been in denial about the quality issues but it's hard to ignore when we see this sort of thing. such a cute piece tho : )


----------



## XD2020

kkpp said:


> I’ve been eying for the MPA but no luck, only managed to get the London notebook. I’ve never seen LV notebook irl , can anyone tell is it refillable? TIA


This one is not refillable


----------



## luvspurses

jane said:


> I just uploaded my unboxing if anyone wants to check it out. On YouTube my user name is janehex, or you can just search for Christmas Animation 2021 unboxing.


forgot to ask, i know you decided to return, but do you think it would hold a key fob?


----------



## jane

luvspurses said:


> forgot to ask, i know you decided to return, but do you think it would hold a key fob?



Like for a car? Yes I think it probably would, as long as it was just the fob and no rings attached or anything. That's a good idea but I already have a pochette cles and a Gucci key pouch that fulfills that purpose


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Nutty.cha said:


> Received mine today!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209381


Oh Wow!!!  congrats!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


 wow what a collection! So you're saying it's ok for me to add to the two I currently have...


----------



## Aliluvlv

anika913 said:


> Great! Thank you! Happy to know that chipping is not an issue.


I would just say be careful of bare keys in a bag and dragging the print side against your bag's zipper and you should be fine.


----------



## missemarie33

linmango said:


> p


I got the round coin purse in Azur and the Hollywood passport cover I haven't opened them yet waiting for my husband to go back inside his office and get busy working LOL I will post soon


----------



## Celinechu20

My passport cover arrived today, ordered online on Monday


----------



## MCBadian07

Celinechu20 said:


> My passport cover arrived today, ordered online on Monday
> View attachment 5209824
> View attachment 5209824
> View attachment 5209825
> View attachment 5209826
> View attachment 5209824
> View attachment 5209825
> View attachment 5209826
> View attachment 5209824
> View attachment 5209825


Congrats! I love the pink interior!


----------



## pixiestyx00

pinkbunny1011 said:


> They will submit a request for the item and once its approved you will get an email to pay within an hour I think. It can take a few days for them to approve the request, so I would suggest still trying to get the items it in store when it launches just in case.



Oh interesting. This launch has been so all over the place. Hopefully my boutique will start to get some items in! Nearly the whole collection is on my wishlist haha.


----------



## nat74

I’ve been trying to get the Hollywood Damier Azur MP but my SA only got these.


----------



## luvspurses

received 4 items in the mail. japan charm really cute and stitching perfect. hollywood charm stitching also perfect but azur canvas on the creamy side, a little dingy. we all know azur can sometimes show up brighter and sometimes more creamy.  this azur is definitely on the creamy side. japan round coin very cute but same wonky stitching we have seen posted here already. azur hollywood victorine , same issue creamier hue to the azur. wondering if anyone else has noticed the shade of the azur compared to other azur pieces owned? will defintely keep the charms . debating on the round coin and the victorine......


----------



## missemarie33

luvspurses said:


> received 4 items in the mail. japan charm really cute and stitching perfect. hollywood charm stitching also perfect but azur canvas on the creamy side, a little dingy. we all know azur can sometimes show up brighter and sometimes more creamy.  this azur is definitely on the creamy side. japan round coin very cute but same wonky stitching we have seen posted here already. azur hollywood victorine , same issue creamier hue to the azur. wondering if anyone else has noticed the shade of the azur compared to other azur pieces owned? will defintely keep the charms . debating on the round coin and the victorine......


Yes my first thought was that is is a shade darker than the key pouch I just got. My lighting is awful but I’ll try to capture it.  The RCP is more cream than the Cles, but not as dark as my 2017 speedy. It’s a very close match my delightful


----------



## linmango

So I tried to do a phone order for the hollywood mpa from the lv store in portland. Unfortunately I would need to atleast have a whole 3 full months of purchase history. Since it’s still at the end of september. That was their strict policy rule for their store. Bummer. Not giving up though I was able to contact a sa through another store and he put me on the waiting list for it. Fingers crossed I get it


----------



## luvspurses

missemarie33 said:


> Yes my first thought was that is is a shade darker than the key pouch I just got. My lighting is awful but I’ll try to capture it.  The RCP is more cream than the Cles, but not as dark as my 2017 speedy. It’s a very close match my delightful


thanks for posting : ) azur always confounds me . i love it and have carried it for years but it always appears brighter online in photos than in real life for me. not a big deal for sure. thanks again for the response and photos : ) also, the stitching on the azur round coin looks great. much better than the mono japan ones but that may be because of the contrast between the brown stitching on the japan one and the color of the screen art.


----------



## pixiestyx00

linmango said:


> So I tried to do a phone order for the hollywood mpa from the lv store in portland. Unfortunately I would need to atleast have a whole 3 full months of purchase history. Since it’s still at the end of september. That was their strict policy rule for their store. Bummer. Not giving up though I was able to contact a sa through another store and he put me on the waiting list for it. Fingers crossed I get it


I’m guessing that most boutiques are going to have “rules” or waitlists or have pre-allocated incoming stock for specific clients. This release seems super popular this year.


----------



## linmango

pixiestyx00 said:


> I’m guessing that most boutiques are going to have “rules” or waitlists or have pre-allocated incoming stock for specific clients. This release seems super popular this year.



Yes quite and these “rules” I was so confused when they mentioned a 3 months purchase history. I’m like huh? Okay… lol it’s not going to stop me to contact other boutiques.


----------



## Princessmom561

So you would have had to purchase something three months in a row or purchased from that store for at least three months?


----------



## linmango

Princessmom561 said:


> So you would have had to purchase something three months in a row or purchased from that store for at least three months?



Not at the store specifically. It depends on your purchase history in your profile. Once you give them your phone number. Your info shows up on their end. They look at your monthly purchases. I didn’t make it to a full 3 months. If it was at the end of october I can definitely start doing phone orders at their store.


----------



## missemarie33

luvspurses said:


> thanks for posting : ) azur always confounds me . i love it and have carried it for years but it always appears brighter online in photos than in real life for me. not a big deal for sure. thanks again for the response and photos : ) also, the stitching on the azur round coin looks great. much better than the mono japan ones but that may be because of the contrast between the brown stitching on the japan one and the color of the screen art.


Yea I checked the stitching on the RCP and it’s wonky where you can see that the canvas and the leather has been layered up and I guess that is unavoidable. The stitching on the charms are very good bc there’s no bumps to navigate. It is just better hidden on the azur bc it’s not stitched over screen print so the thread matches, your right


----------



## katealicious

VonIzzy said:


> I can't find it


I think they must be gearing up for it going live at midnight - I’ve got the items showing in my wish list because I added them from the Singapore site but when I search for the collection it doesn’t show up yet


----------



## MeepMeep67

deeds said:


> If I ordered an item from the store with an SA, should it show up on My Orders in my account online?


No


----------



## MCBadian07

linmango said:


> Not at the store specifically. It depends on your purchase history in your profile. Once you give them your phone number. Your info shows up on their end. They look at your monthly purchases. I didn’t make it to a full 3 months. If it was at the end of october I can definitely start doing phone orders at their store.


This is so ludicrous ! I had to order through my husband's account just so I wouldn't hit my purchase limit online. It went through no problem and he has no purchase history on that account


----------



## linmango

MCBadian07 said:


> This is so ludicrous ! I had to order through my husband's account just so I wouldn't hit my purchase limit online. It went through no problem and he has no purchase history on that account


I agree it’s getting ridiculous with Lv


----------



## MeepMeep67

Just delivered!! Looks good!! I love it.
the bandeaus are fabulous as well. Still opening more boxes!


----------



## sheepie123

balen.girl said:


> Thank you Sheepie, I will keep on checking. I hope she is responsible enough to fix it. Because I didn’t speak to the manager. So I don’t know how is the situation. But yes, I have high hopes they will restock and allocate 1 for me.


All the best Balen.girl


Aliluvlv said:


> wow what a collection! So you're saying it's ok for me to add to the two I currently have...


Yep yep yep


----------



## sheepie123

ILOVENOVA said:


> Oh wow! Love your collection.


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

sheepie123 said:


> Thank you Bumbles! a mini pochette museum lol, this is funny  haha 24 hours opening lol. I started collecting the xmas ones in 2019 after seeing the Paris MPA. I went crazy over it and had to pay a premium on Vestiaire. Yes I had to buy 2 London MPAs as I reached out to 2 CAs in the beginning and both of them offered the London ones to me. I feel bad sometimes as I buy too many MPAs but it's hard to resist  I should stop collecting them at one stage


It’s a gorgeous collection! Nothing wrong with it and we all need something to look forward too and treat ourselves too right?! Think if it this way…. Some collect speedies and have heaps right? Or pocket organisers, some have lots of zippy coin purses and your passion is mini pochettes! All good!     I love seeing them all, it’s stunning!! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## cowlova311

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just delivered!! Looks good!! I love it.
> the bandeaus are fabulous as well. Still opening more boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210002
> View attachment 5210001


The stitching on your coin purse looks great! Hope mine is the same!


----------



## balen.girl

sheepie123 said:


> All the best Balen.girl
> 
> Yep yep yep


Still upset this morning, the price went up…! Now thinking to still get it or not. Because I am not happy or excited anymore.


----------



## luvpurses03

Anyone else who ordered on Monday and still in Submitted status?


----------



## pixiestyx00

congrats, all the pics make me love this collection even more, wonky stitching and all.

I’m just hoping the boutiques get some stock!


----------



## missemarie33

Celinechu20 said:


> My passport cover arrived today, ordered online on Monday
> View attachment 5209824
> View attachment 5209825
> View attachment 5209826


I know many items have micro chip now but the mini pochette for this collection has date code. Does your passport holder have date code? I didn’t see one in mine but I might not be looking in the right spot! Are you planning to keep it? I’m undecided!


----------



## Danmi_baby

Just ordered the Pochette Felicie Hollywood here in the Uk. The collection only just released now!! Does anyone have any pics? It’s my first time buying something from the Christmas animation collection ☺️


----------



## Celinechu20

missemarie33 said:


> I know many items have micro chip now but the mini pochette for this collection has date code. Does your passport holder have date code? I didn’t see one in mine but I might not be looking in the right spot! Are you planning to keep it? I’m undecided!


I don’t see datacode for the passport holder, and yes I will keep it since I always wanted a holiday edition passport holder.


----------



## gagabag

Arrived the other day but only unboxed today. So cute! Congrats to all who got theirs!


----------



## MeepMeep67

I really love everything I recieved, more than I thought I would. (Im really stuck on my Paris & Venice xmas collection) 
These are better in person.  Even my husband said the colors are fabulous and I should order the London pencil case! (Im lucky he supports my habit)


----------



## idonothave1

luvpurses03 said:


> Anyone else who ordered on Monday and still in Submitted status?



I made two orders on Monday. My first order is going to be shipped to my home. It still displays “Submitted” as of now (four days later from the order date). I made a second order later that night and had it shipped to the store. For some reason, the later second order was fulfilled and delivered to the store in two days, but my first order has yet to move past “Submitted”


----------



## luvpurses03

idonothave1 said:


> I made two orders on Monday. My first order is going to be shipped to my home. It still displays “Submitted” as of now (four days later from the order date). I made a second order later that night and had it shipped to the store. For some reason, the later second order was fulfilled and delivered to the store in two days, but my first order has yet to move past “Submitted”


Thanks. I also made two orders, both shipping to home. The first one was shipped and delivered today. But the second order is stuck in Submitted. I wonder if we should call CS to see what’s going on?


----------



## idonothave1

luvpurses03 said:


> Thanks. I also made two orders, both shipping to home. The first one was shipped and delivered today. But the second order is stuck in Submitted. I wonder if we should call CS to see what’s going on?


I called CS today actually! The advisor told me that it is still in process and not likely to be canceled. She didn’t have any more info than that. She said to call back on Monday if it is still in “Submitted” status ‍


----------



## Chanel_LV18

nat74 said:


> I’ve been trying to get the Hollywood Damier Azur MP but my SA only got these.
> 
> View attachment 5209839
> View attachment 5209840
> View attachment 5209841
> View attachment 5209842
> View attachment 5209843
> View attachment 5209844
> View attachment 5209845


What is that piece beside the notebook cover?


----------



## missemarie33

Celinechu20 said:


> I don’t see datacode for the passport holder, and yes I will keep it since I always wanted a holiday edition passport holder.


Thank you, I couldn’t find it either must be chipped then! I haven’t seen many ppl order it so it was good to see your photos! I travel for work so I will get some use out of it if I keep it.


----------



## beautycase

Chanel118 said:


> What is that piece beside the notebook cover?


It’s a bandeau!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> Just delivered!! Looks good!! I love it.
> the bandeaus are fabulous as well. Still opening more boxes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210002
> View attachment 5210001


Wow that's the best one yet! Congratulations!


----------



## anika913

missemarie33 said:


> my items shipped about a day ago and it said arriving next Tuesday. they are out for deliver today now!? they must be coming from NJ warehouse. Happy but my husband was going to be out of town Tuesday so I thought I was going to get away with this but now I have to explain myself!!! LOL yikes!


this is too funny. I asked my husband choose an animation piece for me last weekend. little did he know that I ordered it on Sunday and received it on Wednesday. he's still asking me if I've already decided   meanwhile, I showed it to my 2-yo daughter this morning (whom I've been bugging as well since the designs came out) and she was ecstatic! she adores the cat, tried it on and it took me 10 mins to get it back from her as we were on our way to daycare


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

MCBadian07 said:


> This is so ludicrous ! I had to order through my husband's account just so I wouldn't hit my purchase limit online. It went through no problem and he has no purchase history on that account


How do you know if you're close to hitting your purchase limit?


----------



## MCBadian07

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> How do you know if you're close to hitting your purchase limit?


I literally count/keep a spreadsheet. By the looks of it they don't count returns or exchanges but they could possibly flag you anyway. I don't do a lot of in store purchases but so far my CA hasn't said anything to me if I hit my limit. Of course there is ways around this... if you're a VVIC/VIC the manager just overrides it


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

First piece arrived today!  The others should come tomorrow.  It's adorable!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Danmi_baby said:


> Just ordered the Pochette Felicie Hollywood here in the Uk. The collection only just released now!! Does anyone have any pics? It’s my first time buying something from the Christmas animation collection ☺


 I love mine, arrived today


----------



## MCBadian07

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love mine, arrived today
> 
> View attachment 5210279
> View attachment 5210280
> View attachment 5210281


I love the pink interior!! I wish they did this Felicie in the Azur! It would be so stunning 
Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

beautycase said:


> It’s a bandeau!


I see.  Thank you for confirming.


----------



## maxynot

Picked up my charm and bandeau! I was unsure about the Hollywood but I love love the colors! So happy I got it, and I think I’m getting better at tying bandeaus!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MCBadian07 said:


> I love the pink interior!! I wish they did this Felicie in the Azur! It would be so stunning
> Enjoy in good health!


Thank you! I would have preferred this in the Azur!!!


----------



## pixiestyx00

MCBadian07 said:


> I literally count/keep a spreadsheet. By the looks of it they don't count returns or exchanges but they could possibly flag you anyway. I don't do a lot of in store purchases but so far my CA hasn't said anything to me if I hit my limit. Of course there is ways around this... if you're a VVIC/VIC the manager just overrides it


I do almost all my shopping in store/through the store. I had no idea about purchase limits until I saw it mentioned here. I’m still not entirely sure how it works. Nobody has ever mentioned anything about it.


----------



## Logic

Just received this today the stitching is abit wobbly in the bottom right corner but overall not too bad. I love the print it’s much more pretty in real life


----------



## MCBadian07

pixiestyx00 said:


> I do almost all my shopping in store/through the store. I had no idea about purchase limits until I saw it mentioned here. I’m still not entirely sure how it works. Nobody has ever mentioned anything about it.


It is in their terms. I think there's usually a little blurb about it in store at the cash.

Link here: Purchase Limits - go to Terms of Purchase  #13 Purchase Limits

Always gotta read the fine print unfortunately!


----------



## Neillans

Some bits of the Christmas animation arrived online un the UK this morning - and UK October price rise also came into effect!!


----------



## OperaCake

Mine arrived today . I wish I had bought Mini Pochette Accessoires, the price increase is insane!


----------



## nhuwaew

Neillans said:


> Some bits of the Christmas animation arrived online un the UK this morning - and UK October price rise also came into effect!!



I just could not believe it.  I managed to order another MPA yesterday at £325 as it came up on my wishlist then this morning the price increased to £375 and no stock.
Felt a bit lucky


----------



## GAN

Received mine today! I kicked my self for not ordering more as now there is price increase. The pouch is so adorable


----------



## VonIzzy

NissePigen said:


> I have added them to my wish list under a location outside Europe, and go back to your country and they should show in your wishlist


thank you for pointing it out and explaining.
did you see the increase for MPA today?
price went up by 50€


----------



## balen.girl

GAN said:


> Received mine today! I kicked my self for not ordering more as now there is price increase. The pouch is so adorable


Is that Lotso ? One of my favorite character at the beginning before I knew he was the bad guy.


----------



## Bluciel

My mini pochette accessoires arrived today too! Very happy I got this before the price increase


----------



## Bluciel

OperaCake said:


> Mine arrived today . I wish I had bought Mini Pochette Accessoires, the price increase is insane!
> View attachment 5210428
> 
> View attachment 5210433
> 
> View attachment 5210434
> 
> View attachment 5210435
> 
> View attachment 5210436


The Japan Victorine wallet is so pretty ahh!


----------



## Neillans

nhuwaew said:


> I just could not believe it.  I managed to order another MPA yesterday at £325 as it came up on my wishlist then this morning the price increased to £375 and no stock.
> Felt a bit lucky
> 
> View attachment 5210443


You are very lucky - I’m kicking myself for not realising the collection was available sooner. the way the web displays new stock is bad at times. But I’m starting to go off LV these days as their prices are getting silly now… I’ve been collecting the Christmas animations for years and they are just getting silly prices.


----------



## luvspurses

Animation MPA went up $20 in US . Bummer


----------



## 23adeline

The handsome Vuitton’s White Glove Service staff finally delivered all my Xmas animations items at one go   I was worried that he would visit me 3 more times for my 3 items ,since he only delivered one of my item yesterday. I don’t want everyone around my neighbourhood to know that I’m LV‘s VIC 

The first thing that I checked was the stitches of RCP and not the print!   I’m glad that the stitches are perfect


----------



## 23adeline

luvspurses said:


> Animation MPA went up $20 in US . Bummer


In my country Malaysia, it went up MYR250 which is USD59.80 , it is 11.9% increment ! 
 RCP and BC remain the same


----------



## 23adeline

My Damier Azur Xmas Animations MPA


----------



## bbkctpf

sheepie123 said:


> Thank you! I have to admit that I dont use them much. I like to collect them more  My most used one must be the classic Damier Ebene one.


That’s so funny. I don’t either! And my most used is damier ebene too . I’m sad the UK one went up  but I think I need it anyway haha


----------



## Neillans

23adeline said:


> In my country Malaysia, it went up MYR250 which is USD59.80 , it is 11.9% increment !
> RCP and BC remain the same


In the UK it went up by £50 which is about a 13% price increase.


----------



## Mapoon

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


Omg love!! U are one of the first ppl I know who paid for all mini ps! Congrats they look amazing!


----------



## Sn0wsh0e

Collected my order yesterday. My SA couldn’t order the Japan mpa when doing my preorder, luckily managed to get it from UK website yesterday before the price increase


----------



## idonothave1

luvpurses03 said:


> Thanks. I also made two orders, both shipping to home. The first one was shipped and delivered today. But the second order is stuck in Submitted. I wonder if we should call CS to see what’s going on?



As I was worried about my first order being stuck in “Submitted” status, I received an email this morning that it was canceled


----------



## jcmama

nat74 said:


> I’ve been trying to get the Hollywood Damier Azur MP but my SA only got these.
> 
> View attachment 5209839
> View attachment 5209840
> View attachment 5209841
> View attachment 5209842
> View attachment 5209843
> View attachment 5209844
> View attachment 5209845


looks like SA has the RCP in Azure.


----------



## jcmama

linmango said:


> So I tried to do a phone order for the hollywood mpa from the lv store in portland. Unfortunately I would need to atleast have a whole 3 full months of purchase history. Since it’s still at the end of september. That was their strict policy rule for their store. Bummer. Not giving up though I was able to contact a sa through another store and he put me on the waiting list for it. Fingers crossed I get it


Jacksonville FL store has it yesterday... will probably ship.  Good luck


----------



## NANI1972

kkpp said:


> I’ve been eying for the MPA but no luck, only managed to get the London notebook. I’ve never seen LV notebook irl , can anyone tell is it refillable? TIA


I missed that one. How much was it when you purchased? Just wondering if the price went up with the increase?


----------



## cownosaur

I ordered the London MPA along with 3 other items and even though it was the first to ship, I got a shipping confirmation email but the tracking still shows no updates whatsoever. Everything else shipped later and arrived already. And of course that’s the one I wanted most and there’s now a price increase too if I ever need to repurchase it. Has anyone else gotten a shipping confirmation for an item but the tracking still says that only a label was created? I’m worried the package got lost…


----------



## LanaLondon

I went to the London LV flagship store this morning. They had a limited selection on display and you could only get what they had on there. I was able to get a Hollywood coin purse but no luck with MPAs which are sold out everywhere. None of the SAs knew if they'll restock them or if this is it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Congratulations to everyone who scored some of these lovlies. It seems really wrong that LV increased the price on this line 4 days after it was released online (and for the UK, the same day?) not to mention all of the issues with pre-orders and order cancelations (and wonky stitches) . Such a shame. For those who got in early and received nicely made items you are truly lucky.


----------



## pixiestyx00

Is today when this collection released in-store? (In US).


----------



## MCBadian07

pixiestyx00 said:


> Is today when this collection released in-store? (In US).


Yes!!


----------



## sheepie123

Mapoon said:


> Omg love!! U are one of the first ppl I know who paid for all mini ps! Congrats they look amazing!


Thank you Mapoon. Unfortunately I lack of self control when it comes to  mini PAs


----------



## sheepie123

bbkctpf said:


> That’s so funny. I don’t either! And my most used is damier ebene too . I’m sad the UK one went up  but I think I need it anyway haha


We are alike!!! It’s annoying that LV has increased the price of a newly released collection. The UK one is really pretty. You won’t regret buying it


----------



## XD2020

Received my London MP yesterday.


----------



## asteroid08

Received my Japan MP so happy and excited From Australia. This is very first MP and animation piece so very lucky I managed to get this before the price increase.


----------



## LanaLondon

And those of us living in London can't even get our hands on the London MP!!!!


----------



## bfly

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection



This is awesome collections. Congratulations.


----------



## bfly

AleeLee said:


> I went to pick up my passport cover and mpa, last night. Sadly I did not keep them. The cover had a scratch and the mpa had a loose thread. I know they are minor imperfections, but they would be on my mind  all of the time.



I am sorry this happened to you. I agree, when you’re not happy better return it.


----------



## bfly

I am so sad, my CA texted me that her store didn’t get the azur MP that I want plus it’s not orderable. She provided me the list of LV stores that has it but unfortunately I am no longer interested in playing the chasing game. Oh well, perhaps next year I will get lucky again.

In the meantime I am happy seeing everyone’reveals here. Congratulations again to all of you who scored the pieces. Enjoy them.


----------



## Merf66

luvspurses said:


> Animation MPA went up $20 in US . Bummer


It went up $90 in canada


----------



## MeepMeep67

bfly said:


> I am so sad, my CA texted me that her store didn’t get the azur MP that I want plus it’s not orderable. She provided me the list of LV stores that has it but unfortunately I am no longer interested in playing the chasing game. Oh well, perhaps next year I will get lucky again.
> 
> In the meantime I am happy seeing everyone’reveals here. Congratulations again to all of you who scored the pieces. Enjoy them.


Keep checking online.  Last year they did this and then within a couple weeks everything was showing up online.  I think LV likes to create the frenzy, so we all panic at first.


----------



## Gypsygrl

missemarie33 said:


> my items shipped about a day ago and it said arriving next Tuesday. they are out for deliver today now!? they must be coming from NJ warehouse. Happy but my husband was going to be out of town Tuesday so I thought I was going to get away with this but now I have to explain myself!!! LOL yikes!


Hah, I'm not the only one trying to sneak my purchases in the door without my husband knowing! Good Luck!!


----------



## Gypsygrl

deeds said:


> If I ordered an item from the store with an SA, should it show up on My Orders in my account online?


None of my in-store purchases show up in my online account history but I believe your SA's can access your complete(online and in store) history with your phone number/email


----------



## pixiestyx00

deeds said:


> If I ordered an item from the store with an SA, should it show up on My Orders in my account online?



In-store purchases definitely don’t show up online. According to the website, I’ve purchased like 3 things in the last several years  my bank account knows that to be 100% not correct.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Just purchased these two in store! I was first in line and they had these two items and the Felicie in Hollywood. Only one of each we’re in stock


----------



## luvpurses03

Got my goodies today as well from my lovely SA. The colors are so vibrant, I’m liking this design!


----------



## PriscillaK

I was so lucky to order all the xmas MPA's  But.. I'm afraid I will receive 2 of them because 2 are in preparation and the other one is still pending validation. Anyone else has this? The one that is pending validation is the one I want the most! Really hope I will receive all of them. Couldn't choose, really like them this year!


----------



## samouu

23adeline said:


> My Damier Azur Xmas Animations MPA
> View attachment 5210569


This is so lovely! Do you mind sharing what you’ve used to attach the MP to the strap? Mine is too short to be attached directly to it and I want to do the same look with my monogram Japan version and my multi PA


----------



## sheepie123

bfly said:


> This is awesome collections. Congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## My789$

A store near me has RCP and key charm available. Any thoughts which one I should get? What can actually fits in the RCP? I do not carry coins around


----------



## bigverne28

cownosaur said:


> I ordered the London MPA along with 3 other items and even though it was the first to ship, I got a shipping confirmation email but the tracking still shows no updates whatsoever. Everything else shipped later and arrived already. And of course that’s the one I wanted most and there’s now a price increase too if I ever need to repurchase it. Has anyone else gotten a shipping confirmation for an item but the tracking still says that only a label was created? I’m worried the package got lost…


Yes. I wouldn’t worry. You’ll get a tracking update once the package starts to move through the system.


----------



## bigverne28

LanaLondon said:


> And those of us living in London can't even get our hands on the London MP!!!!


The collection came online at about 3.30pm yesterday pre price increase. The Japan and London MP sold out in an hour and a half and the DA was about 30mins later. I preordered my pieces at end of August. I’m sure the sold out pieces will restock but unfortunately at the new price.


----------



## bigverne28

My789$ said:


> A store near me has RCP and key charm available. Any thoughts which one I should get? What can actually fits in the RCP? I do not carry coins around


RCP can fit Earphones or AirPods, hair ties, mini hand sanitizer. Plus it doubles as a bag charm. Some what fits pics posted by @MyBelongs to Louis.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

My789$ said:


> A store near me has RCP and key charm available. Any thoughts which one I should get? What can actually fits in the RCP? I do not carry coins around


I would get the round coin purse  instead of the key charm. It’s harder to find and I think it would hold its value more if you ever choose to sell it  the stitching on them isn’t the best just double check before purchasing either item


----------



## Gypsygrl

My789$ said:


> A store near me has RCP and key charm available. Any thoughts which one I should get? What can actually fits in the RCP? I do not carry coins around


RCP, like others said it can double as bag charm and also hold small items like hair ties, small cosmetics and headphones/earbuds. I live in US so don't use coins often and that's why I haven't bought a RCP till now but I plan to get creative. Mine doesn't get delivered until Monday but I will post pics once I have it.


----------



## missemarie33

My789$ said:


> A store near me has RCP and key charm available. Any thoughts which one I should get? What can actually fits in the RCP? I do not carry coins around


RCP fit regular EarPod case. That’s it. Not another thing would fit in there. I’m not really sure what I will use it for. Or if I will use it at all


----------



## MeepMeep67

Lip gloss, hand cream, eye glass cleaner sheet, emergency size hand sanitizer.

It can also hold my small bottle of sanitizer, but I would not risk damaging the RCP with the bottle of sanitizer opening


----------



## missemarie33

MeepMeep67 said:


> Lip gloss, hand cream, eye glass cleaner sheet, emergency size hand sanitizer.
> 
> It can also hold my small bottle of sanitizer, but I would not risk damaging the RCP with the bottle of sanitizer opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211281
> View attachment 5211282


I guess I’ll try again! lol idk how you got that all in there mine doesn’t open very wide at all.


----------



## himynameisalyssa

Has anyone seen the bandana in stock? It only shows up on my wishlist under the international website.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Gypsygrl said:


> Hah, I'm not the only one trying to sneak my purchases in the door without my husband knowing! Good Luck!!


Me three! I had one arrive today while I was at work and he was home which meant I had some explaining to do….I really need to start shipping to my work address


----------



## Princessmom561

What are the chances of this stuff restocking online? I could kick myself for missing the China felice. I was going to order and wanted to wait until I got home to use a credit card instead of my debit. Then it sold out.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Princessmom561 said:


> What are the chances of this stuff restocking online? I could kick myself for missing the China felice. I was going to order and wanted to wait until I got home to use a credit card instead of my debit. Then it sold out.


I’m not sure but the LV in the Dallas Northpark Mall shows in stock if you want to try calling them


----------



## bbkctpf

MeepMeep67 said:


> I really love everything I recieved, more than I thought I would. (Im really stuck on my Paris & Venice xmas collection)
> These are better in person.  Even my husband said the colors are fabulous and I should order the London pencil case! (Im lucky he supports my habit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210171



your hubby is too sweet!! Love it! Hope you can get ur hands on the pencil case - I was going back and forth and decided ok! Then it was oos haha



23adeline said:


> The handsome Vuitton’s White Glove Service staff finally delivered all my Xmas animations items at one go   I was worried that he would visit me 3 more times for my 3 items ,since he only delivered one of my item yesterday. I don’t want everyone around my neighbourhood to know that I’m LV‘s VIC
> 
> The first thing that I checked was the stitches of RCP and not the print!   I’m glad that the stitches are perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210548
> View attachment 5210550
> View attachment 5210551
> View attachment 5210552



the Hollywood round coin purse looks so gooood. Are u still waiting on more items?



My789$ said:


> A store near me has RCP and key charm available. Any thoughts which one I should get? What can actually fits in the RCP? I do not carry coins around


Rcp! I also don’t carry coins in it but AirPods or something I want access to often. Before it would be lip balm lol but now with the whole outdoor situation I actually don’t use it much. 


Princessmom561 said:


> What are the chances of this stuff restocking online? I could kick myself for missing the China felice. I was going to order and wanted to wait until I got home to use a credit card instead of my debit. Then it sold out.


I remember asking this question awhile back and the response was it doesn’t restock often. But I’m 2019 when I was looking for a items. A CA at a store did contact me every week or so with another item they got i store.


----------



## Aliluvlv

himynameisalyssa said:


> Has anyone seen the bandana in stock? It only shows up on my wishlist under the international website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211395


That's adorable!


----------



## MCBadian07

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Me three! I had one arrive today while I was at work and he was home which meant I had some explaining to do….I really need to start shipping to my work address


 ya'll need to start shipping to the store for pick up or your work!


----------



## Princessmom561

Oh wow, you can check individual store stock?!!


----------



## Sn0wsh0e

Princessmom561 said:


> What are the chances of this stuff restocking online? I could kick myself for missing the China felice. I was going to order and wanted to wait until I got home to use a credit card instead of my debit. Then it sold out.



What’s the code for China Felicie please? Is it only available at certain countries as it’s not showing in the UK site at all?


----------



## mplsgemgirl

luvpurses03 said:


> Got my goodies today as well from my lovely SA. The colors are so vibrant, I’m liking this design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211141


Oh wow! I love the set of perfumes, I wish you could order it online.


----------



## DiJe40

Sn0wsh0e said:


> What’s the code for China Felicie please? Is it only available at certain countries as it’s not showing in the UK site at all?


It’s M80992


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> the Hollywood round coin purse looks so gooood. Are u still waiting on more items?


No, that’s all I bought for this Xmas animations.  I didn’t buy the Japan because I kept seeing the Vivienne with umbrella is an elephant    
These are my 4 items


----------



## jelly-baby

LanaLondon said:


> And those of us living in London can't even get our hands on the London MP!!!!



i got notification last night that it was back in stock but I didn’t get there in time!


----------



## DivotDiva

OperaCake said:


> Mine arrived today . I wish I had bought Mini Pochette Accessoires, the price increase is insane!


the wallet is beautiful!  I bought the MPA but this is really nice with the pink interior.


----------



## 23adeline

samouu said:


> This is so lovely! Do you mind sharing what you’ve used to attach the MP to the strap? Mine is too short to be attached directly to it and I want to do the same look with my monogram Japan version and my multi PA


I use O rings and some clasps that I bought from our local online platform, some actually came with those chains that I bought, I can’t remember which is which , I have a whole box of those O rings , clasps, D rings etc 

For DA, I use O rings and clasps 
	

		
			
		

		
	








If you use with the big pouch of MPA, then 2 O rings will do 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The big pouch of MPA is bigger than the normal PA, so the Xmas Mini Pochette looks very much smaller when pairing with it.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> No, that’s all I bought for this Xmas animations.  I didn’t buy the Japan because I kept seeing the Vivienne with umbrella is an elephant
> These are my 4 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211639


Too funny lol. Glad u got what you wanted!


----------



## Emphosix

pixiestyx00 said:


> In-store purchases definitely don’t show up online. According to the website, I’ve purchased like 3 things in the last several years  my bank account knows that to be 100% not correct.


On German website you can see in store purchases!


----------



## MiniBagx

For those of us that missed the initial restock. Should we just refresh the website or try our luck at a store? I only managed to get the RCP and is now having FOMO on the mini pochette.


----------



## samouu

23adeline said:


> I use O rings and some clasps that I bought from our local online platform, some actually came with those chains that I bought, I can’t remember which is which , I have a whole box of those O rings , clasps, D rings etc
> 
> For DA, I use O rings and clasps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211641
> View attachment 5211646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211644
> 
> If you use with the big pouch of MPA, then 2 O rings will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211643
> View attachment 5211642
> View attachment 5211645
> 
> 
> The big pouch of MPA is bigger than the normal PA, so the Xmas Mini Pochette looks very much smaller when pairing with it.


Thanks a lot this is so helpful, I will have to get double o rings. I did not know the mini pochette is that small and couldn’t be attached directly to the MPA… beginners mistake


----------



## Mapoon

Used the London mini Pochette with my MPA to go pick up my second Christmas mini Pochette….


----------



## tylli

I managed to order the Japan and London MPA’s and they are now in preparation. I can’t wait to see them! Well actually I’ll only see the Japan MPS because it’s suppose to be a christmas gift from my DH I wanted the London but my SA could not order it so I took the Japan and thought that’s what I really wanted but because I do love winter so so much I know I really want the London one Although it will be quite difficult if not impossible to send one back.


----------



## 23adeline

samouu said:


> Thanks a lot this is so helpful, I will have to get double o rings. I did not know the mini pochette is that small and couldn’t be attached directly to the MPA… beginners mistake


You’re welcome.
Come to TPF often and you will be able to get a lot of info here.


----------



## Mapoon

23adeline said:


> No, that’s all I bought for this Xmas animations.  I didn’t buy the Japan because I kept seeing the Vivienne with umbrella is an elephant
> These are my 4 items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211639


I wish the Japan print was on the damier Azur canvas as it would be perfect…


----------



## Princessmom561

I’m in the us but I looked when uk launched and didn’t see it either. M80992


----------



## Princessmom561

pinkbunny1011 said:


> I’m not sure but the LV in the Dallas Northpark Mall shows in stock if you want to try calling them


How do you check individual stores?  Thanks! I will try.


----------



## foofooness

sheepie123 said:


> 2021 MPAs arrived this morning. They fit in well with my MPA collection


What a collection!! Congrats!


----------



## bigverne28

Sn0wsh0e said:


> What’s the code for China Felicie please? Is it only available at certain countries as it’s not showing in the UK site at all?


I believe it’s not available for Europe.


----------



## bigverne28

himynameisalyssa said:


> Has anyone seen the bandana in stock? It only shows up on my wishlist under the international website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211395


Possibly it’s an Asia & Oceania exclusive


----------



## missemarie33

23adeline said:


> I use O rings and some clasps that I bought from our local online platform, some actually came with those chains that I bought, I can’t remember which is which , I have a whole box of those O rings , clasps, D rings etc
> 
> For DA, I use O rings and clasps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211641
> View attachment 5211646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211644
> 
> If you use with the big pouch of MPA, then 2 O rings will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211643
> View attachment 5211642
> View attachment 5211645
> 
> 
> The big pouch of MPA is bigger than the normal PA, so the Xmas Mini Pochette looks very much smaller when pairing with it.


great idea!!!! I use those o rings to attach a strap to my graceful, O rings are so versatile its a great idea to have some on hand. LOVE it!


----------



## pixiestyx00

missemarie33 said:


> great idea!!!! I use those o rings to attach a strap to my graceful, O rings are so versatile its a great idea to have some on hand. LOVE it!


I have a whole drawer full of O-rings and extenders and different length chains and double ended clasps. It’s a game changer for realling wearing your bags how you like.


----------



## missemarie33

pinkbunny1011 said:


> I’m not sure but the LV in the Dallas Northpark Mall shows in stock if you want to try calling them


how do you get through to the actual store tho? every time I call a store directly my phone call gets routed to client services. I've just tried calling 4 stores and all went to CS . Thanks for all your help


----------



## 23adeline

Mapoon said:


> I wish the Japan print was on the damier Azur canvas as it would be perfect…


yes, I would buy it, if Japan was on DA even though I might still see Vivienne as an elephant  
I have never bought any Xmas animations before, when my CS asked me whether I want anything, I saw DA and ordered the DA mp and rcp and I thought that’s all. After looking at the London for a few days I decided to get London as well, then China bc . Don’t know why I bought so many items actually, maybe influenced by you all


----------



## bbkctpf

missemarie33 said:


> how do you get through to the actual store tho? every time I call a store directly my phone call gets routed to client services. I've just tried calling 4 stores and all went to CS . Thanks for all your help


Me too! It used to go directly to the store. I remember calling back in December.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> yes, I would buy it, if Japan was on DA even though I might still see Vivienne as an elephant
> I have never bought any Xmas animations before, when my CS asked me whether I want anything, I saw DA and ordered the DA mp and rcp and I thought that’s all. After looking at the London for a few days I decided to get London as well, then China bc . Don’t know why I bought so many items actually, maybe influenced by you all


Haha I wouldn’t be surprised!  The fomo is so real  .

I just got my mini pochette in Japan and Hollywood!  I also got the Hollywood felicie, I know there’s a few folks on here that aren’t a fan of it on the mono print. But I was actually how surprised I liked it in person!  I really like that the flap is a full flap. This is my first felicie, it is a lot thicker in width than I thought - I was under the impression it would just fit the the inserts and I had to squeeze in my phone. But there’s still a bit of space after my phone.  I also love this shade of pink, it’s so cute.  I do wish it was a magnetic closure tho - why did LV make this a button closure?!

Still stocking the UK print, missed it on launch day.


----------



## linmango

Yayy my Sa came through for me. I finally got the hollywood mpa & bag charm


----------



## pinkbunny1011

Princessmom561 said:


> How do you check individual stores?  Thanks! I will try.


If you go to the LV website in other countries it will still let you search stock in the United States


----------



## Neillans

I managed to get the passport cover from an LV store near me today.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

missemarie33 said:


> how do you get through to the actual store tho? every time I call a store directly my phone call gets routed to client services. I've just tried calling 4 stores and all went to CS . Thanks for all your help


Tbh I don’t usually contact stores directly myself because I just contact my ca, but it might be the store isn’t open yet. I’m in CA and stores around me open at 11 am so depending on which state your calling it might be a few hours difference compared to your state. I still think client services will be able to help you contact the store directly or give you a sales associate contact for the store.


----------



## pinkbunny1011

bbkctpf said:


> Me too! It used to go directly to the store. I remember calling back in December.


Hi i would double check the store hours and if the store is in a different state there might be a few hour time difference. If that doesn’t work I’m sure if you call client services they will still be able to help you contact the store


----------



## bfly

Right when I’m about to loose hope not getting the azur MP, my CA angel texted me and told me her store got some shipments and managed to secure one for me. It will be mailed to me on Monday, yayyyyyy Happy me


----------



## Princessmom561

missemarie33 said:


> how do you get through to the actual store tho? every time I call a store directly my phone call gets routed to client services. I've just tried calling 4 stores and all went to CS . Thanks for all your help





Princessmom561 said:


> How do you check individual stores?  Thanks! I will try.





pinkbunny1011 said:


> If you go to the LV website in other countries it will still let you search stock in the United States


wow!  I had no idea. Thanks!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Hi i would double check the store hours and if the store is in a different state there might be a few hour time difference. If that doesn’t work I’m sure if you call client services they will still be able to help you contact the store


No they all are routes to main CS, unless you have a direct number to CA. Even when I call Neimans and ask them to connect me to the store inside it goes direct to CS. It’s really annoying.


----------



## bbkctpf

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Hi i would double check the store hours and if the store is in a different state there might be a few hour time difference. If that doesn’t work I’m sure if you call client services they will still be able to help you contact the store


Thank youuu. I’ll try that next time!


----------



## linmango

bbkctpf said:


> Thank youuu. I’ll try that next time!


Client services is not able to connect you to the store directly. They can only put in a request for you to have the store call you back. That’s if they want to call you back.Most likely your request will get discarded or skipped.Pm me I might be able to help you


----------



## Chanel_LV18

linmango said:


> Client services is not able to connect you to the store directly. They can only put in a request for you to have the store call you back. That’s if they want to call you back.Most likely your request will get discarded or skipped.Pm me I might be able to help you


So true.  I tried calling a store directly and it got routed to general CS, who put thru a request for a call back but I never get a call from the store.


----------



## rowy65

just picked it up today!


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> I use O rings and some clasps that I bought from our local online platform, some actually came with those chains that I bought, I can’t remember which is which , I have a whole box of those O rings , clasps, D rings etc
> 
> For DA, I use O rings and clasps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211641
> View attachment 5211646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211644
> 
> If you use with the big pouch of MPA, then 2 O rings will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211643
> View attachment 5211642
> View attachment 5211645
> 
> 
> The big pouch of MPA is bigger than the normal PA, so the Xmas Mini Pochette looks very much smaller when pairing with it.



This is such a fun idea to use more of our PA and Christmas MP all together. 
Thanks for sharing dear.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

I just noticed with everyone's pictures that on the Japan Mini Pochette, there's one LV logo that's centered, instead of having two like the others (and like the classic Monogram Mini Pochette).  Is that the first time they've done that?  Makes it seem even more special!


----------



## gwendo25

Managed to score these two today at my local LV store. I was so excited that I didn’t notice the wonky stitching on the zcp until I got home.


----------



## rowy65

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I just noticed with everyone's pictures that on the Japan Mini Pochette, there's one LV logo that's centered, instead of having two like the others (and like the classic Monogram Mini Pochette).  Is that the first time they've done that?  Makes it seem even more special!


I just realized that!  Cool observation!


----------



## luvpurses03

mplsgemgirl said:


> Oh wow! I love the set of perfumes, I wish you could order it online.


These are samples. You can ask your SA for some.


----------



## bbkctpf

gwendo25 said:


> Managed to score these two today at my local LV store. I was so excited that I didn’t notice the wonky stitching on the zcp until I got home.
> View attachment 5212549
> View attachment 5212550
> View attachment 5212551


Oh man, that stitching is wonky. It sucks with these special pieces. One year I passed on a Christmas double pochette bc the side was peeling and I never was able to get another one


----------



## missemarie33

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Tbh I don’t usually contact stores directly myself because I just contact my ca, but it might be the store isn’t open yet. I’m in CA and stores around me open at 11 am so depending on which state your calling it might be a few hours difference compared to your state. I still think client services will be able to help you contact the store directly or give you a sales associate contact for the store.


Unfortunately no, they they won’t do that right now. They can look up the stock, and contact the store on your behalf and put in a request for you, and supposedly the store will contact you back. They called a store in GA for me, put me on hold while they spoke to them and gave the store my info to reserve the item and assured me the store would call me back that day to set up payment bc I’m qualified for pay by phone, but the store never called me and client services would not give me the internal number for the store. She said they call then internally using a code.


----------



## missemarie33

AmeeLVSBags said:


> No they all are routes to main CS, unless you have a direct number to CA. Even when I call Neimans and ask them to connect me to the store inside it goes direct to CS. It’s really annoying.


Yes that has been my experience as well. I was able to look up which stores in usa have stock using the German website but when ever you call the store it goes to CS


----------



## Babxie

In Singapore’s website, you can view which store has stock for a particular item by choosing “Check availability in store”. If I choose Singapore, it will show all the LV stores in Singapore and the availability statues.

Not sure if this is helpful


----------



## songan

Store Display


SOURCE: 小红书 | RED


----------



## Alexis168

My preorder somehow got canceled. But my wonderful CA didn’t give up. He was able to find these for me.


----------



## MCBadian07

missemarie33 said:


> Unfortunately no, they they won’t do that right now. They can look up the stock, and contact the store on your behalf and put in a request for you, and supposedly the store will contact you back. They called a store in GA for me, put me on hold while they spoke to them and gave the store my info to reserve the item and assured me the store would call me back that day to set up payment bc I’m qualified for pay by phone, but the store never called me and client services would not give me the internal number for the store. She said they call then internally using a code.


Hmmm I wonder what would happen if you made a virtual store appointment?? I hate calling the CS only to be promised they would call and don't


----------



## cowlova311

Well wouldn’t you know, just my freaking luck that my Japanese round coin purse was supposed to be delivered today and ups delivered it to a completely different address and now they have to open up an investigation.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Alexis168 said:


> My preorder somehow got canceled. But my wonderful CA didn’t give up. He was able to find these for me.
> 
> View attachment 5212630


Wow!  That is amazing.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

I notice in Canada, since October 1 (the launch date), there is hardly any of these holiday collection items hit the boutiques. Has anyone heard recently whether this is it or LV will be restocking some items?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

tylli said:


> I managed to order the Japan and London MPA’s and they are now in preparation. I can’t wait to see them! Well actually I’ll only see the Japan MPS because it’s suppose to be a christmas gift from my DH I wanted the London but my SA could not order it so I took the Japan and thought that’s what I really wanted but because I do love winter so so much I know I really want the London one Although it will be quite difficult if not impossible to send one back.


Congrats!  May I ask how did you order your items? Online or thru a client advisor?


----------



## MCBadian07

Chanel118 said:


> I notice in Canada, since October 1 (the launch date), there is hardly any of these holiday collection items hit the boutiques. Has anyone heard recently whether this is it or LV will be restocking some items?


Depends where you are! I know Saks Toronto got a few items as well as Yorkdale Toronto. Calgary store is supposed to get stock next week
I would definitely get to a store ASAP and stalk online - save what you want in your wishlist because more stock could come in. Collection won't last long for sure. And sometimes CA will say this is what we have because a lot of it has been reserved for other clients already. Good luck!


----------



## missemarie33

MCBadian07 said:


> Hmmm I wonder what would happen if you made a virtual store appointment?? I hate calling the CS only to be promised they would call and don't


That is something I wouldn’t have thought of! And virtual could be any location.


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Haha I wouldn’t be surprised!  The fomo is so real  .
> 
> I just got my mini pochette in Japan and Hollywood!  I also got the Hollywood felicie, I know there’s a few folks on here that aren’t a fan of it on the mono print. But I was actually how surprised I liked it in person!  I really like that the flap is a full flap. This is my first felicie, it is a lot thicker in width than I thought - I was under the impression it would just fit the the inserts and I had to squeeze in my phone. But there’s still a bit of space after my phone.  I also love this shade of pink, it’s so cute.  I do wish it was a magnetic closure tho - why did LV make this a button closure?!
> 
> Still stocking the UK print, missed it on launch day.


Hope you will get the U.K. print soon  
I love the U.K. print the most especially the Corgi


----------



## 23adeline

bfly said:


> This is such a fun idea to use more of our PA and Christmas MP all together.
> Thanks for sharing dear.


You’re welcome dear   
The Mini Pochette is too small for me  to be used alone as a daily bag, and it’s a waste if we only use it as a pouch in bigger bags. Adding it to PA makes it more useful .


----------



## Egoh510

Didn't preorder but was able to find at boutique today


----------



## tylli

Chanel118 said:


> Congrats!  May I ask how did you order your items? Online or thru a client advisor?


Thank you!  I ordered through my lovely SA.


----------



## sheepie123

foofooness said:


> What a collection!! Congrats!





Egoh510 said:


> Didn't preorder but was able to find at boutique today
> View attachment 5212899


you were very lucky! Congrats on scoring so many beautiful pieces? Which boutique was it?


----------



## Mapoon

Picked up this cutie yesterday whom my amazing client services contact pre-ordered for me (not just SA) and definitely got many stares from all the SAs who walked past when they me having a look at it…one more item from the collection to come! My limited edition mini pochette trifecta is complete (damier ebene from last year, London and this Hollywood one). Glad it was before the PI


----------



## mplsgemgirl

luvpurses03 said:


> These are samples. You can ask your SA for some.


I wish I had an SA, I live in a small city with nary an LV store in sight.


----------



## Tigerlily1

Received the China bandeau and now my Xmas collection is complete


----------



## Chanel_LV18

MCBadian07 said:


> Depends where you are! I know Saks Toronto got a few items as well as Yorkdale Toronto. Calgary store is supposed to get stock next week
> I would definitely get to a store ASAP and stalk online - save what you want in your wishlist because more stock could come in. Collection won't last long for sure. And sometimes CA will say this is what we have because a lot of it has been reserved for other clients already. Good luck!


Sounds like a few of these items come in at different time for different stores. Is this going to continue for the next few weeks?  Thank you for sharing the timing for the Calgary store. How did you find out about the timing?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Tigerlily1 said:


> Received the Japan bandeau and now my Xmas collection is complete
> View attachment 5212980
> View attachment 5212981


Beautiful!!!. Your bandeau in the picture is a China one not Japan.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Chanel118 said:


> Beautiful & Congrats!!!
> Your bandeau in the picture is a China one not Japan.


----------



## bfly

Egoh510 said:


> Didn't preorder but was able to find at boutique today
> View attachment 5212899



Congratulations. That’s awesome haul.


----------



## Tigerlily1

Chanel118 said:


> Beautiful!!!. Your bandeau in the picture is a China one not Japan.


 Thanks updated it!!


----------



## MCBadian07

Chanel118 said:


> Sounds like a few of these items come in at different time for different stores. Is this going to continue for the next few weeks?  Thank you for sharing the timing for the Calgary store. How did you find out about the timing?


I am on the LV worldwide Discord app. There's a fellow Canadian who lives in Calgary and her SA told her the Christmas stuff arrives next week 
Hope this helps!


----------



## MCBadian07

Egoh510 said:


> Didn't preorder but was able to find at boutique today
> View attachment 5212899


Amazing !! Congrats on these beauties ! Interesting how LV doesn't enforce their own "purchase limit" rules. Some stores say you can only purchase 1 limited edition items if you purchase something else. Others it's maximum 3 at one time for leather goods/small leather goods. You are very very lucky!


----------



## gwendo25

Exchanged the coin purse with wonky stitching. Here are some looks.


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Hmmm I wonder what would happen if you made a virtual store appointment?? I hate calling the CS only to be promised they would call and don't


You can do this!  That’s what cs advised me to do but they need 24 hours notice. So u can’t book an appointment for today.


----------



## Egoh510

MCBadian07 said:


> Amazing !! Congrats on these beauties ! Interesting how LV doesn't enforce their own "purchase limit" rules. Some stores say you can only purchase 1 limited edition items if you purchase something else. Others it's maximum 3 at one time for leather goods/small leather goods. You are very very lucky!


Really ?!! I wasn't aware of that rule in boutique !( I know they had some rules regarding online purchases <-- my online account has been banned for a while now, and the customer service when I called told me to go boutique for purchases). Guess I should really THANK my SA !


----------



## MCBadian07

Egoh510 said:


> Really ?!! I wasn't aware of that rule in boutique !( I know they had some rules regarding online purchases <-- my online account has been banned for a while now, and the customer service when I called told me to go boutique for purchases). Guess I should really THANK my SA !


Yeah it's very inconsistent. I also think it depends on where you are. Like maybe high volume stores would enforce it and others with lower sales will not. They used to have this little blurb at the cash noting the purchase limits but I think store managers can override it. I would definitely thank your SA big time. I know some people have brought them like Starbucks, lunch/dinners, goodie bag etc.


----------



## Egoh510

MCBadian07 said:


> Yeah it's very inconsistent. I also think it depends on where you are. Like maybe high volume stores would enforce it and others with lower sales will not. They used to have this little blurb at the cash noting the purchase limits but I think store managers can override it. I would definitely thank your SA big time. I know some people have brought them like Starbucks, lunch/dinners, goodie bag etc.


I already did, always did actually - give him a little gifts here and there for helping me find things  LOL Maybe that's why he never mention to me about the limit !  Thanks for the heads up though, I wouldn't want him to get in trouble with corp !


----------



## Chanel_LV18

MCBadian07 said:


> I am on the LV worldwide Discord app. There's a fellow Canadian who lives in Calgary and her SA told her the Christmas stuff arrives next week
> Hope this helps!


I see. Sadly knowing when the items are available in stores might not even help as I have heard that the stores would save these items for their VIPs and won’t sell them even if you get to the store first and their VIPs haven’t paid for the items yet. At this rate it is impossible to get a hold of these MPAs.


----------



## Egoh510

Chanel118 said:


> I see. Sadly knowing when the items are available in stores might not even help as I have heard that the stores would save these items for their VIPs and won’t sell them even if you get to the store first and their VIPs haven’t paid for the items yet. At this rate it is impossible to get a hold of these MPAs.


Are you in US or Canada ?


----------



## MCBadian07

Chanel118 said:


> I see. Sadly knowing when the items are available in stores might not even help as I have heard that the stores would save these items for their VIPs and won’t sell them even if you get to the store first and their VIPs haven’t paid for the items yet. At this rate it is impossible to get a hold of these MPAs.


Can you try calling the 866 # or emailing Concierge? I hope you are able to get something.

Concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com


----------



## MichaeleE

Chanel118 said:


> I see. Sadly knowing when the items are available in stores might not even help as I have heard that the stores would save these items for their VIPs and won’t sell them even if you get to the store first and their VIPs haven’t paid for the items yet. At this rate it is impossible to get a hold of these MPAs.


It's funny you say that. My husband and I drove over 2 hours to go to the flagship store in NYC on Oct. 1st.  We don't have any stores that carry LV in South Jersey.  We arrived right after they opened and were told that the in-store pieces were designated for their VIP pre order clients and they didn't have any for the general public.  My husband was like... We just drove all morning to get here and paid $55 for a parking garage and there's nothing?!


----------



## gottabuyit

I just started buying LV this year. Do they typically restock the xmas animation items after the initial launch?


----------



## Egoh510

gottabuyit said:


> I just started buying LV this year. Do they typically restock the xmas animation items after the initial launch?


I believe the xmas items are limited edition - but it's not a "RESTOCK" rather that some boutiques will see them trickling into the stores at later times. Sometimes you can find them online later on the website too as they become available  HTH


----------



## coleab5

MichaeleE said:


> It's funny you say that. My husband and I drove over 2 hours to go to the flagship store in NYC on Oct. 1st.  We don't have any stores that carry LV in South Jersey.  We arrived right after they opened and were told that the in-store pieces were designated for their VIP pre order clients and they didn't have any for the general public.  My husband was like... We just drove all morning to get here and paid $55 for a parking garage and there's nothing?!


Omg, this makes me feel so awful! I was one of those clients with an unpaid pre-order with the 57th street boutique. I actually ended up passing on my items because I was able to secure online. However, I had no idea that this is what they were doing! Hope you were able to track down the items you wanted!


----------



## gottabuyit

Very helpful, thank you!


Egoh510 said:


> I believe the xmas items are limited edition - but it's not a "RESTOCK" rather that some boutiques will see them trickling into the stores at later times. Sometimes you can find them online later on the website too as they become available  HTH


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Egoh510 said:


> Are you in US or Canada ?


I’m in Canada.  I think there are more availabilities in the US.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

MichaeleE said:


> It's funny you say that. My husband and I drove over 2 hours to go to the flagship store in NYC on Oct. 1st.  We don't have any stores that carry LV in South Jersey.  We arrived right after they opened and were told that the in-store pieces were designated for their VIP pre order clients and they didn't have any for the general public.  My husband was like... We just drove all morning to get here and paid $55 for a parking garage and there's nothing?!
> [/QUOTE


Oh no…so sorry to hear that.  It’s such a bad experience. I hope you eventually get the items that you want.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

MCBadian07 said:


> Can you try calling the 866 # or emailing Concierge? I hope you are able to get something.
> 
> Concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com


I did but they said they can not speak on behalf of those stores that decided to save the items for VIPs clients.  There is not much they can do about it.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Chanel118 said:


> I did but they said they can not speak on behalf of those stores that decided to save the items for VIPs clients.  There is not much they can do about it.


Also client advisors from 866# and concierge contact can only put in a request for someone at a store that supposedly carries the items to call you back but they can’t transfer your call directly. However, I never get a call back.


----------



## MCBadian07

Chanel118 said:


> Also client advisors from 866# and concierge contact can only put in a request for someone at a store that supposedly carries the items to call you back but they can’t transfer your call directly. However, I never get a call back.


Try making a virtual appointment to any of the Canadian stores. They should have the ability to ship Canada wide. The SA's in the US can only ship within the US.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

MCBadian07 said:


> Try making a virtual appointment to any of the Canadian stores. They should have the ability to ship Canada wide. The SA's in the US can only ship within the US.


Yup, I’m setting an appointment to speak to a SA in a Canadian store but we don’t have much products here. We will see how it goes. Thank you!


----------



## Neillans

For any of the UK folks in here who are awake…. Significant re-stock online on a lot of key pieces of the Christmas collection including all the mini pochette’s and zippy coin purses.

** and by 5.45am everything has gone!


----------



## fibbi

I called the 866 line and request the Xmas collections. The SA actually put down request and said to get back to me when items available. I was thinking it’s just a general answer but I did get a call back . So I order and pay. Now just wait but don’t know when they are shipping ..,


----------



## pinkbunny1011

fibbi said:


> I called the 866 line and request the Xmas collections. The SA actually put down request and said to get back to me when items available. I was thinking it’s just a general answer but I did get a call back . So I order and pay. Now just wait but don’t know when they are shipping ..,


Nice! We’re you able to order mini pochettes by any chance?


----------



## fibbi

pinkbunny1011 said:


> Nice! We’re you able to order mini pochettes by any chance?


Yes


----------



## GJ*

my first things came too.  hopefully the rest of them will be sent quickly before I leave.
the sarah wallet has fewer compartments.
the big compartment at the back is not there, although my wallet from last year is totally warped, therefore there is no loss, the front card slots have also been omitted.  s
so the description is wrong, there are only 12 card slots left and no more outside slot.


----------



## gagabag

I love dogs


----------



## kkpp

My Christmas animation collection. The only thing I couldn’t get my hand on is China passport cover.


----------



## balen.girl

My SA kept her promise. So happy to receive message she found 1 MP Japan for me.  


My Hollywood MP and Japan bandeau is coming, but I don’t have ETA. Status at LV web only showing as shipped. I will wait. For now, here is my small Xmas Collection..


----------



## cowlova311

Sooo my UPS tracking actually updated and they delivered it to the local post office. Not sure why UPS didn’t know this was a post office when I called. They just said it was a different address from mine and they have to start an investigation. It says out for delivery today so fingers crossed!


----------



## missemarie33

Chanel118 said:


> Also client advisors from 866# and concierge contact can only put in a request for someone at a store that supposedly carries the items to call you back but they can’t transfer your call directly. However, I never get a call back.


 I never got a call back either, so that is normal lol not good but normal


----------



## jane

Y'all enabled me!! lol. I thought I wasn't going to get anything because of my bad experience with the stitching on the coin purse, but decided since the photos of reveals looked so good, I would go ahead and get the London and China bag charms  I don't have any LV bag charms, and the ones I like that wind up on Fashionphile are anywhere from 400-700 dollars.

The CA I talked to on the phone sent me the payment link and said it could be up to 14 days but I know it could be any time before then, too, so I'm excited. I have always had better luck talking to client services on the phone and forming relationships there with CAs, than hoping something I want will be in a store.


----------



## gottabuyit

This morning I called the 866 number and was able to order the DA Sarah wallet with the Hollywood animation! I'm beyond thrilled, because I really expected them to say that nothing was available. They also put in requests for me for the Hollywood and Japan mini pochettes, so if they're available someone will call me in 48 hrs... but I see most people aren't getting called back so I'm not getting my hopes up for those.


----------



## gwendo25

I also just called the 866 number in Canada and was able to obtain a few holiday items, yay!! China bandeau and London bag charm.


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Gypsygrl said:


> None of my in-store purchases show up in my online account history but I believe your SA's can access your complete(online and in store) history with your phone number/email


I think it depends where you are as in the UK all purchases including in store and with SA show up online. It also happens in Germany and some other European countries so I believe they’re updating the websites. The US might not be updated yet


----------



## Newbie2019

gwendo25 said:


> I also just called the 866 number in Canada and was able to obtain a few holiday items, yay!! China bandeau and London bag charm.


Thanl you for the tip. I'm in the US and called the 866#. I received the payment link for the China zippy and paid in minutes. She said 3-5 days.


----------



## AleeLee

I posted earlier about returning both of my items, due to small imperfections.
The passport cover was easily reorderable, however; the azur mpa was definitely harder to acquire for the second time. I started to regret my decision and it was about to accept that it just wasn’t meant to be.
I’m so excited to share that after multiple phone calls, requests, emails and texting 3 different CA’s from different local locations, I got lucky!!! The last CA I contacted, said that she literally just received one. 
And it’s perfect!!! What a roller coaster ride!!!
Now I’m just waiting for the passport cover to ship and then I’m complete, for the year.


----------



## MeepMeep67

MichaeleE said:


> It's funny you say that. My husband and I drove over 2 hours to go to the flagship store in NYC on Oct. 1st.  We don't have any stores that carry LV in South Jersey.  We arrived right after they opened and were told that the in-store pieces were designated for their VIP pre order clients and they didn't have any for the general public.  My husband was like... We just drove all morning to get here and paid $55 for a parking garage and there's nothing?!


This is awful!  Very disappointing your husband had to go through this experince with LV.  Keep checking the website.  Last year rolled out the same way, and then 2,3,4,5 weeks later stuff was showing up on the website.  Keep an eye on the "stalking thread" here also.  When you score an item online, its like winning the lottery, very satisfying and fun.


----------



## Aliluvlv

So roller-coaster of emotions today.. my CA texted me a picture of the Japanese mini pochette and I texted him back right away I was interested. He said he'd get back to me and I had to text him to remind him I was standing by. Then he apologized they were so busy and then said someone else had a cc on it so it wasn't available. It was mif too. Sigh.


----------



## MichaeleE

MeepMeep67 said:


> This is awful!  Very disappointing your husband had to go through this experince with LV.  Keep checking the website.  Last year rolled out the same way, and then 2,3,4,5 weeks later stuff was showing up on the website.  Keep an eye on the "stalking thread" here also.  When you score an item online, its like winning the lottery, very satisfying and fun.


Yes!  I keep checking and rechecking.  It's been super frustrating.  First my original pre-order got cancelled.  Then I set my alarm for midnight for the online launch and everything was already sold out!  After that, I was sure that I'd get something on the 1st in store but no luck so now I'm getting desperate.  I'd really like to get the London pochette and the Japan round coin purse.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Newbie2019 said:


> Thanl you for the tip. I'm in the US and called the 866#. I received the payment link for the China zippy and paid in minutes. She said 3-5 days.


----------



## idonothave1

After my first online order canceled on me, my second online order (and most important one!) processed successfully and I picked up the trifecta! I was able to nab all three mini pochettes before the price increase too


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I returned hollywood Felecie this afternoon. I think with a little more I can get a neo noe and will use it a lot more.


----------



## LvLover1288

My CA text me last week on Thursday said I could order the piece I wanted sent me a payment link now I’m waiting for it to be shipped. She told me it’s not 100% guaranteed & don’t know when it will ship… so hopefully


----------



## Chanel_LV18

idonothave1 said:


> After my first online order canceled on me, my second online order (and most important one!) processed successfully and I picked up the trifecta! I was able to nab all three mini pochettes before the price increase too


Wow!  Congrats!!! They look so beautiful!  I’m still trying to get one of these.


----------



## cowlova311

So I ended up getting my package delivered today! The stitching looks pretty good too. I managed to track down a Japanese mini pochette from an out of state store and message a client advisor and I was able to purchase it! So I’ll probably be returning the round coin purse since I don’t need two of the same design


----------



## MeepMeep67

cowlova311 said:


> So I ended up getting my package delivered today! The stitching looks pretty good too. I managed to track down a Japanese mini pochette from an out of state store and message a client advisor and I was able to purchase it! So I’ll probably be returning the round coin purse since I don’t need two of the same design


stitching looks great on that one!


----------



## Neillans

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> I think it depends where you are as in the UK all purchases including in store and with SA show up online. It also happens in Germany and some other European countries so I believe they’re updating the websites. The US might not be updated yet


That’s bizarre because I’m in the UK and I have a store account and an online account and none of my in store purchases have ever shown up on my online account.. but LV associates can send me direct product recommendations to my online account.


----------



## gwendo25

I love the pop of colour that the holiday animation accessories bring to otherwise very monotone bags. As stand alone pieces however IMO they look very teenybopperish but as always, great collector items. Personally I don’t buy items that are too delicate and can’t wear everyday.


----------



## sheepie123

idonothave1 said:


> After my first online order canceled on me, my second online order (and most important one!) processed successfully and I picked up the trifecta! I was able to nab all three mini pochettes before the price increase too


Congrats on scoring 3 beautiful pieces !


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Newbie2019 said:


> Thanl you for the tip. I'm in the US and called the 866#. I received the payment link for the China zippy and paid in minutes. She said 3-5 days.


Thank you - I did the same and it worked!  I ordered the China Zippy Coin purse too…but it will be a longer wait for me…14 days…hope it’s going through and will not be canceled! It’s so cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

My CA redeemed himself today by getting me the Japan round coin purse! No idea what I'll use it for but I'm excited to get it.


----------



## chicaboo

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 5212344
> 
> just picked it up today!


this design is my favorite!


----------



## chicaboo

gwendo25 said:


> Exchanged the coin purse with wonky stitching. Here are some looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213293
> View attachment 5213294


Love that idea for the Odeon!


----------



## MCBadian07

Aliluvlv said:


> My CA redeemed himself today by getting me the Japan round coin purse! No idea what I'll use it for but I'm excited to get it.


Same !! I'll primarily use it for a charm or to put my hair ties or lip gloss in it. Not actual coins of course - God forbid. Lol


----------



## plv26

My pre ordered goodies are here


----------



## gwendo25

chicaboo said:


> Love that idea for the Odeon!


Thank you!


----------



## MCBadian07

Hollywood Charm arrived !


----------



## mightyhunter

plv26 said:


> My pre ordered goodies are here


The stitching on this Japanese RCP is the best I've seen so far on any! Congrats on these really lovely pieces


----------



## plv26

mightyhunter said:


> The stitching on this Japanese RCP is the best I've seen so far on any! Congrats on these really lovely pieces


Thank you!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

After ordering and waiting a month. My SA finally texted me it was ready for pick up. It’s beautiful just not for me. I couldn’t see myself really “wearing it out”. I glanced over and I saw the mini pochette I was eyeing anyways, I ended up exchanging it for it! I figured I’d get a lot more wear out of the black one. They also only got the wallet


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I got these 4 pieces.
I like the passport holder but the other three I’m not thrilled with.
Might be returning.


----------



## MCBadian07

Markxmikesmom said:


> I got these 4 pieces.
> I like the passport holder that the other three I’m not thrilled with.
> 
> View attachment 5215225


They're all adorable ! If you are not head over heels though I would return for something you love


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MCBadian07 said:


> They're all adorable ! If you are not head over heels though I would return for something you love


I totally agree!


----------



## prestigious123

I’m glad I got these for my fiancée. Hopefully she loves them as I think it’ll add nicely to her collection.


----------



## gwendo25

prestigious123 said:


> View attachment 5215327
> 
> I’m glad I got these for my fiancée. Hopefully she loves them as I think it’ll add nicely to her collection.


So sweet!


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Neillans said:


> That’s bizarre because I’m in the UK and I have a store account and an online account and none of my in store purchases have ever shown up on my online account.. but LV associates can send me direct product recommendations to my online account.


Oh wow that’s so strange!! Mine didn’t use to either but about a month or so ago my in store purchases did show up and now they always show when I log in.. so odd!


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

My lovely little mini pochettes arrived today too, I love them! I was lucky enough to be able to get the Hollywood one just days before the launch, and preordered the London one a month ago


----------



## Aliluvlv

MCBadian07 said:


> Same !! I'll primarily use it for a charm or to put my hair ties or lip gloss in it. Not actual coins of course - God forbid. Lol


Lol definitely no coins.   I agree a bag charm will be the primary use and maybe will fit my old school wired ear buds and round sterling pill case.


----------



## Gypsygrl

Mine finally showed up last night but we had company over so only now got to really check them out. Love the MPA and want to love the RCP but not 100% thrilled. My main issue is that the top tab that connects the clip isn’t stitched in properly, like they didn’t line it up properly before stitching, and therefore has gaps at the top and sits a little to the side instead of direct center. Also, is this big of a width at the bottom normal? This is my first RCP so I don’t know if that’s just how they all are given the design of it.


----------



## Heaven17

I have just received both of the MPA in the LA and London print. I only want to keep one but I really can’t decide which one to keep.


----------



## MiniBagx

Heaven17 said:


> I have just received both of the MPA in the LA and London print. I only want to keep one but I really can’t decide which one to keep.


Which print lv bag do you prefer and do you like to match with your slg or have different print. I have both, if I could only keep one I would keep the london one.

For those who have three, which one would you pick if you can only keep one?


----------



## Heaven17

I love monogram more but it’s just something about the LA design. The DA does have a yellow twinge to it tbh x


----------



## brnicutie

picked up these three today…waiting for the last two MPs to arrive at the store


----------



## Danmi_baby

I've just received my LV Pochette Felicie xmas animation bag here in the UK and it did not come with a QR code? I called client services and they said that bags shipped to Europe no longer have the QR codes printed and that they are microchips within the bags? Is this true?


----------



## MichaeleE

Danmi_baby said:


> I've just received my LV Pochette Felicie xmas animation bag here in the UK and it did not come with a QR code? I called client services and they said that bags shipped to Europe no longer have the QR codes printed and that they are microchips within the bags? Is this true?


Yes, that's true.


----------



## hela

Just picked up mine today: mini pochette & zippy coin purse, both in London. I think I love the zippy coin purse a little bit more as I prefer London print in DE, and I have not had any ZCP in my collection. 

There is a flaw with the MP, there is dent at the bottom (pls see my photo). It is the only item available and the store in my country does not allow refund, so I think I have no other choice rather than keeping it. My CA said that is is normal for canvas  not really sure as I am very new to LV.

I also checked the wallet and zippy round coin purse in Hollywood azur. The ZRCP is very tempting


----------



## piper50

hela said:


> Just picked up mine today: mini pochette & zippy coin purse, both in London. I think I love the zippy coin purse a little bit more as I prefer London print in DE, and I have not had any ZCP in my collection.
> 
> There is a flaw with the MP, there is dent at the bottom (pls see my photo). It is the only item available and the store in my country does not allow refund, so I think I have no other choice rather than keeping it. My CA said that is is normal for canvas  not really sure as I am very new to LV.
> 
> I also checked the wallet and zippy round coin purse in Hollywood azur. The ZRCP is very


----------



## piper50

You can choose to view your beautiful MP as unique   And the Zippy Coin Purse is very versatile and useful, probably more so than the round coin purse.  Good choices.


----------



## Neillans

hela said:


> Just picked up mine today: mini pochette & zippy coin purse, both in London. I think I love the zippy coin purse a little bit more as I prefer London print in DE, and I have not had any ZCP in my collection.
> 
> There is a flaw with the MP, there is dent at the bottom (pls see my photo). It is the only item available and the store in my country does not allow refund, so I think I have no other choice rather than keeping it. My CA said that is is normal for canvas  not really sure as I am very new to LV.
> 
> I also checked the wallet and zippy round coin purse in Hollywood azur. The ZRCP is very tempting


That should come out with use. Why dont you try stuffing it with some cloth and then smooth out the dented area with another soft dry cloth. I find doing this can help smooth out small wrinkles in the canvas.


----------



## CornerstoneMain

Heaven17 said:


> I have just received both of the MPA in the LA and London print. I only want to keep one but I really can’t decide which one to keep.


I had the same dilemma and bought the London one.  I love the monogram and went better with my collection.  You can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## mightyhunter

hela said:


> Just picked up mine today: mini pochette & zippy coin purse, both in London. I think I love the zippy coin purse a little bit more as I prefer London print in DE, and I have not had any ZCP in my collection.
> 
> There is a flaw with the MP, there is dent at the bottom (pls see my photo). It is the only item available and the store in my country does not allow refund, so I think I have no other choice rather than keeping it. My CA said that is is normal for canvas  not really sure as I am very new to LV.
> 
> I also checked the wallet and zippy round coin purse in Hollywood azur. The ZRCP is very tempting


Oh wow, I'm a Monogram girl through and through but the London print does look extra cute on the DE canvas!! And the dent on your MP isn't that noticeable, plus won't affect its functionality. Lovely scores!


----------



## MCBadian07

hela said:


> Just picked up mine today: mini pochette & zippy coin purse, both in London. I think I love the zippy coin purse a little bit more as I prefer London print in DE, and I have not had any ZCP in my collection.
> 
> There is a flaw with the MP, there is dent at the bottom (pls see my photo). It is the only item available and the store in my country does not allow refund, so I think I have no other choice rather than keeping it. My CA said that is is normal for canvas  not really sure as I am very new to LV.
> 
> I also checked the wallet and zippy round coin purse in Hollywood azur. The ZRCP is very tempting


Try stuffing your MP with tissue paper or bubble wrap. That's what I did for my Japan MP and it's fine


----------



## VonIzzy

finally the last order arrived today


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Heaven17 said:


> I have just received both of the MPA in the LA and London print. I only want to keep one but I really can’t decide which one to keep.


I personally find the London print more special,..


----------



## hela

piper50 said:


> You can choose to view your beautiful MP as unique   And the Zippy Coin Purse is very versatile and useful, probably more so than the round coin purse.  Good choices.





Neillans said:


> That should come out with use. Why dont you try stuffing it with some cloth and then smooth out the dented area with another soft dry cloth. I find doing this can help smooth out small wrinkles in the canvas.





mightyhunter said:


> Oh wow, I'm a Monogram girl through and through but the London print does look extra cute on the DE canvas!! And the dent on your MP isn't that noticeable, plus won't affect its functionality. Lovely scores!





MCBadian07 said:


> Try stuffing your MP with tissue paper or bubble wrap. That's what I did for my Japan MP and it's fine



Thank you all so much for your advices, I will definitely try to stuff the MP and give it a gentle rub. This is why I love Purse Forum, so many advices from everyone  I will save the fund for round coin purse for next year xmas collection


----------



## bfly

UPS just came and I’m happy to finally receive my azur MP. It looks so much better irl. Here she is with her big sister
Trying to make them as an MPA


----------



## Cathindy

UPS also came for me today! My first Christmas animation and mini Pochette  The colors are even more stunning IRL!

And also made a picture with big sister which arrived two weeks earlier


----------



## bfly

Cathindy said:


> UPS also came for me today! My first Christmas animation and mini Pochette  The colors are even more stunning IRL!
> 
> And also made a picture with big sister which arrived two weeks earlier
> View attachment 5216070



Yayyy, happy for you too.


----------



## gwendo25

Arriving tomorrow from my local store! My SA just received it.


----------



## Hachikoorias

Can you order the mini pochette at the store?


----------



## Mapoon

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> My lovely little mini pochettes arrived today too, I love them! I was lucky enough to be able to get the Hollywood one just days before the launch, and preordered the London one a month ago


Congrats dear!! Twinning on both mini pochettes with you


----------



## Mapoon

prestigious123 said:


> View attachment 5215327
> 
> I’m glad I got these for my fiancée. Hopefully she loves them as I think it’ll add nicely to her collection.


Im sure she will..what a lovely collection you have secured!


----------



## brnicutie

Hachikoorias said:


> Can you order the mini pochette at the store?


I’m in the US and ordered two from my CA yesterday.


----------



## balen.girl

I said I am not going to get the bandeau. But now I have 2. China and Japan (will collect it tomorrow)..


----------



## GJ*

today came the second delivery of my christmas order.  unfortunately 1 is missing.  i hope it comes tomorrow, sunday i'm going to paris.  i am really lucky to have got hold of so many parts


----------



## pursegirlatx

Hachikoorias said:


> Can you order the mini pochette at the store?


My SA was able to order it for me today! He was also able to order the zippy.


----------



## Neillans

Random question - in people’s experience, how long will an order stay with Louis Vuitton without being validated before it is cancelled?


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Mapoon said:


> Congrats dear!! Twinning on both mini pochettes with you


Thanks Mapoon, congrats to you too


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Neillans said:


> Random question - in people’s experience, how long will an order stay with Louis Vuitton without being validated before it is cancelled?


This isn’t related to the Christmas animation but I had ordered a key pouch and it was in order validation for three days and has now just been cancelled


----------



## Neillans

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> This isn’t related to the Christmas animation but I had ordered a key pouch and it was in order validation for three days and has now just been cancelled


Hmm, I’m just curious as I ordered some pieces of the Christmas animation ridiculously early on Monday morning because they were in stock. Yet the order still hasn’t been validated and that’s almost 4 days now.


----------



## Garconx3

Does anyone recall how much the China print ZCP was in Canada before the price increase?


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Neillans said:


> Hmm, I’m just curious as I ordered some pieces of the Christmas animation ridiculously early on Monday morning because they were in stock. Yet the order still hasn’t been validated and that’s almost 4 days now.


I think it could just mean that they’re waiting for more stock to come in(to the warehouse)


----------



## MichaeleE

USA online site has 3 pieces available this morning!


----------



## balen.girl

My Japan bandeau finally arrived..  
Together with Japan MP..


----------



## GJ*

now all my things are there


----------



## cherrytamago

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5217497
> 
> now all my things are there


Wow such a lovely collection!


----------



## Hachikoorias

Has someone tried to fit a bigger iphone in their mini pochette?


----------



## Hachikoorias

pursegirlatx said:


> My SA was able to order it for me today! He was also able to order the zippy.


Thanks!


----------



## chicaboo

Hachikoorias said:


> Has someone tried to fit a bigger iphone in their mini pochette?


I have an iPhone max and it def does not fit


----------



## mightyhunter

Hachikoorias said:


> Has someone tried to fit a bigger iphone in their mini pochette?


I have the regular iPhone 11 (size is between iPhone 11 Pro and Pro Max) and that doesn't fit ;(


----------



## Hachikoorias

uh oh! The i thought the Christmas Animation is longer.  i have an iphone 11 as well


----------



## Garconx3

Hachikoorias said:


> Has someone tried to fit a bigger iphone in their mini pochette?


Unfortunately it won’t fit


----------



## MCBadian07

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5217497
> 
> now all my things are there


That is a fabulous collection !! Enjoy!


----------



## gwendo25

London has arrived!


----------



## jane

gwendo25 said:


> London has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5217669
> View attachment 5217670



Haha these are the exact two I ordered! And I have an Odeon MM so thanks for the pics  I'm still waiting on availability though. Really hope they go through sooooon!!


----------



## gwendo25

jane said:


> Haha these are the exact two I ordered! And I have an Odeon MM so thanks for the pics  I'm still waiting on availability though. Really hope they go through sooooon!!


I am waiting for the China bandeau to arrive!


----------



## missemarie33

My last item arrived today  the mp. Happy to report that all my Hollywood items have great stitching, no issues. But I still don’t know if I will keep the RCP, I was holding on to it just incase the MP didn’t materialize. Now I have them I generally want to keep everything I have but I’m trying not to be a hoarder as well… the RCP is so much money for what it is. My SA said it’s impossible to get now so idk.


----------



## missemarie33

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> This isn’t related to the Christmas animation but I had ordered a key pouch and it was in order validation for three days and has now just been cancelled


Well keep trying! I just sent back a key pouch in azur, nothing wrong with it just know that I won’t use it as intended so better for me to return them hassle with selling later… they pop in and out of stock almost daily


----------



## coleab5

missemarie33 said:


> My last item arrived today  the mp. Happy to report that all my Hollywood items have great stitching, no issues. But I still don’t know if I will keep the RCP, I was holding on to it just incase the MP didn’t materialize. Now I have them I generally want to keep everything I have but I’m trying not to be a hoarder as well… the RCP is so much money for what it is. My SA said it’s impossible to get now so idk.


Story of my life - trying to balance FOMO with trying not to be a hoarder! I think you should keep both. You may regret returning the RCP, especially since it has good stitching and no issues. If you change your mind in the future, you can always sell (and likely not lose money).


----------



## Pebbles1

missemarie33 said:


> My last item arrived today  the mp. Happy to report that all my Hollywood items have great stitching, no issues. But I still don’t know if I will keep the RCP, I was holding on to it just incase the MP didn’t materialize. Now I have them I generally want to keep everything I have but I’m trying not to be a hoarder as well… the RCP is so much money for what it is. My SA said it’s impossible to get now so idk.



Love your items! I agree on the RCP, I purchased the Japan mini pochette and keep going back and forth about whether I should try to obtain the Hollywood RCP, but I just can’t justify the price for what it is.


----------



## missemarie33

MichaeleE said:


> It's funny you say that. My husband and I drove over 2 hours to go to the flagship store in NYC on Oct. 1st.  We don't have any stores that carry LV in South Jersey.  We arrived right after they opened and were told that the in-store pieces were designated for their VIP pre order clients and they didn't have any for the general public.  My husband was like... We just drove all morning to get here and paid $55 for a parking garage and there's nothing?!


MichaeleE I live in NJ too at the shore. If you don't want to go all the way into the city for lv next time there are 2 locations inside Short Hills Mall. One is a boutique and the other is in Neimans. And its free parking no bridge or tunnel tolls! When I shop in Neimans (bc they are more helpful than lv boutique) they said they can pull inventory for the main mall boutique if you want something they don't have.


----------



## missemarie33

Pebbles1 said:


> Love your items! I agree on the RCP, I purchased the Japan mini pochette and keep going back and forth about whether I should try to obtain the Hollywood RCP, but I just can’t justify the price for what it is.


yes, its a lot of money for what it is. Also when I put my AirPods in there the fit is really tight. I don't want to stretch it out, that will cause a wear line to form across the screen print on the front where the edges of the items inside are... my Burts bees chapstick fits barely fits, same issue with canvas straining over it to fit. I am really trying to force myself to return it. my key fob is small enough to go inside but same issue, plus I won't put key fob in there or money and dangle that on the outside of my bag. the last thing I need is key fob to fall off somehow and I loose a 500 coin purse and a 600 dollar car key. So I guess that leaves me with hair ties and bandaids for 540 after tax ill just put those in mini pochette as I already do.


----------



## missemarie33

coleab5 said:


> Story of my life - trying to balance FOMO with trying not to be a hoarder! I think you should keep both. You may regret returning the RCP, especially since it has good stitching and no issues. If you change your mind in the future, you can always sell (and likely not lose money).


I was looking on preloved market and last years Christmas animation coin purses are below market for this years by about 100 dollars so I was worried if I hold it, will I ever get my money back out of it?? I would need to recover sales price plus tax plus shipping to new buyer its like pushing the cost up so high... It would be great if LV releases an azure multi pochette so ppl with that strap who want this one can buy it from me  ...I wish lv would actually release a bunch more of them so I don't feel the pressure to keep it. and everybody who wants one can just get one then I don't need to hoard it


----------



## DrTootr

Hachikoorias said:


> uh oh! The i thought the Christmas Animation is longer.  i have an iphone 11 as well



I have a video up so you can have a look. A few of my followers on my IG have thought that the christmas animation mini pochettes would fit an iPhone because the mini pochette (which has pretty much the same name) that comes with the multi pochette acessoires is actually slightly larger/longer and that can for sure fit a phone for sure ...like it fits both my iPhone12 and iPhoneXR inside it together quite easily.

I can link the video in here so you can see, it's apart of my MINI POCHETTE BICOLOR EMPREINTE LEATHER Unboxing, hope this might help you to see them side by side. Check out around the 6 minute mark where I compare the two side by side.



It's a shame that LV don't make the newer MP's the same size as the MP version that is on the MPA's, hope this all sort of makes sense, it's kinda like a tongue twister saying it out aloud


----------



## DrTootr

Hi everyone, I wanted some advice or thoughts, it's a 'Help Me Choose" if I may   

I can choose between the London MP or the London Elizabeth Pencil Case. I have a few MP's in my collection so I know I will use them, but I don't have any EPC's in my collection and was wondering do any of you have them and do you use them as much as your MP's?

I'm thinking of making the pencil case my beauty bag with lipsticks and such maybe or I guess it could hold my Apple Pencil and some tech bits when I'm out and about on a daily basis in my bigger handbags. And if anyone has one, how do use yours? I know it's more for stationary and pens and such, but I do like using my SLGs multiple ways if I can.

I do adore the full length London design on the longer EPC, but both pieces are cute.

Any advice or feedback appreciated in helping me make my decision and TIA everyone x


----------



## MichaeleE

missemarie33 said:


> MichaeleE I live in NJ too at the shore. If you don't want to go all the way into the city for lv next time there are 2 locations inside Short Hills Mall. One is a boutique and the other is in Neimans. And its free parking no bridge or tunnel tolls! When I shop in Neimans (bc they are more helpful than lv boutique) they said they can pull inventory for the main mall boutique if you want something they don't have.


Thank you!  I've heard of Short Hills but have never been there.  I'm sure that's so much closer and easier to get to!  I will keep that in mind.  Basically the other day I had a $100 ice cream cone by the time you figured in tolls, parking and gas.


----------



## missemarie33

MichaeleE said:


> Thank you!  I've heard of Short Hills but have never been there.  I'm sure that's so much closer and easier to get to!  I will keep that in mind.  Basically the other day I had a $100 ice cream cone by the time you figured in tolls, parking and gas.


I really felt for you when I read that, I was like Nooooo go to short hills!! I think the main boutique is under construction. I got something in an email about that but they could have moved back into their space by now, its been a while. They did have a temporary location set up still within the mall, but as I said the gals who work at Niemans are fantastically polite and friendly and helpful. and honestly depending on how far south you are in NJ, you might also opt to go to King Of Prussia mall for free parking and good service the boutique there is large and they are usually very well stocked.


----------



## missemarie33

DrTootr said:


> I have a video up so you can have a look. A few of my followers on my IG have thought that the christmas animation mini pochettes would fit an iPhone because the mini pochette (which has pretty much the same name) that comes with the multi pochette acessoires is actually slightly larger/longer and that can for sure fit a phone for sure ...like it fits both my iPhone12 and iPhoneXR inside it together quite easily.
> 
> I can link the video in here so you can see, it's apart of my MINI POCHETTE BICOLOR EMPREINTE LEATHER Unboxing, hope this might help you to see them side by side. Check out around the 6 minute mark where I compare the two side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that LV don't make the newer MP's the same size as the MP version that is on the MPA's, hope this all sort of makes sense, it's kinda like a tongue twister saying it out aloud



wow thanks for sharing! I had no idea the size difference I've only ever owned the small / original mini pochette, which def do not fit phones


----------



## gottabuyit

I was able to order the Japan MP when I was in the store today. Apparently all the MPs are available to order now (US).


----------



## DrTootr

missemarie33 said:


> wow thanks for sharing! I had no idea the size difference I've only ever owned the small / original mini pochette, which def do not fit phones


You are most welcome @missemarie33 and I think most of us didn't realise unless you got the MPA, only then could I compare the two and see the difference


----------



## MCBadian07

missemarie33 said:


> yes, its a lot of money for what it is. Also when I put my AirPods in there the fit is really tight. I don't want to stretch it out, that will cause a wear line to form across the screen print on the front where the edges of the items inside are... my Burts bees chapstick fits barely fits, same issue with canvas straining over it to fit. I am really trying to force myself to return it. my key fob is small enough to go inside but same issue, plus I won't put key fob in there or money and dangle that on the outside of my bag. the last thing I need is key fob to fall off somehow and I loose a 500 coin purse and a 600 dollar car key. So I guess that leaves me with hair ties and bandaids for 540 after tax ill just put those in mini pochette as I already do.


How about mints or something ? I know it's a lot for what it is and you can't put a bunch of stuff in it. But I so love my Japan RCP! It is also my first RCP


----------



## MCBadian07

DrTootr said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted some advice or thoughts, it's a 'Help Me Choose" if I may
> 
> I can choose between the London MP or the London Elizabeth Pencil Case. I have a few MP's in my collection so I know I will use them, but I don't have any EPC's in my collection and was wondering do any of you have them and do you use them as much as your MP's?
> 
> I'm thinking of making the pencil case my beauty bag with lipsticks and such maybe or I guess it could hold my Apple Pencil and some tech bits when I'm out and about on a daily basis in my bigger handbags. And if anyone has one, how do use yours? I know it's more for stationary and pens and such, but I do like using my SLGs multiple ways if I can.
> 
> I do adore the full length London design on the longer EPC, but both pieces are cute.
> 
> Any advice or feedback appreciated in helping me make my decision and TIA everyone x


I got the Elizabeth Pouch and I think it would work great as a mini make up bag or travel pouch for my meds. Right now she's sitting on my desk looking pretty though. I was thinking if I use it as an actual Pencil case with pens/highlighters etc for work i would be concerned of any marks inside


----------



## Aliluvlv

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5217497
> 
> now all my things are there


Wow jackpot!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Anyone looking in UK - the London mini pochette is in stock.


----------



## DivotDiva

MCBadian07 said:


> I got the Elizabeth Pouch and I think it would work great as a mini make up bag or travel pouch for my meds. Right now she's sitting on my desk looking pretty though. I was thinking if I use it as an actual Pencil case with pens/highlighters etc for work i would be concerned of any marks inside


i have the pencil case in the Watercolor that came out this spring.  I bought a protector for it, I think from Zoomoni, so I won’t worry about pencil or pen marks.  Haven’t used it yet but plan to keep usb thumb drives and apple pencil in it.


----------



## DrTootr

MCBadian07 said:


> I got the Elizabeth Pouch and I think it would work great as a mini make up bag or travel pouch for my meds. Right now she's sitting on my desk looking pretty though. I was thinking if I use it as an actual Pencil case with pens/highlighters etc for work i would be concerned of any marks inside
> 
> View attachment 5218168



Hey @MCBadian07 and I really appreciate you sharing this. 

I think it's so adorable and congrats on getting one! It's a close decision for me, but I might be leaning into getting this over the MP. My reason being I have a few MP's (and do love them) but I don't have a EPC in my collection at all. Because of it's long lengthed shape, the illustration really looks great. I will keep you posted on what I end up grabbing   

PS. Love your sign behind it , on my home office desk I have a little reminder sign saying 'Get Sh!t Done' to help me when I start to procrastinate!


----------



## DrTootr

DivotDiva said:


> i have the pencil case in the Watercolor that came out this spring.  I bought a protector for it, I think from Zoomoni, so I won’t worry about pencil or pen marks.  Haven’t used it yet but plan to keep usb thumb drives and apple pencil in it.



Yep @DivotDiva as I mentioned above I was thinking of keeping tech in it too, like my Apple pencil and USBs and I wonder if the Airpods fit in it? 

But then the kirigami large pouch is kind of perfect for keeping both my iPad Mini 6 and Apple Pencil in it together.

If I keep beauty in it or pens and such, I'll get a protector for sure.


----------



## LanaLondon

I managed to get two MPs (London and Japan) and one coin purse (Japan) after they've been sold out in the UK! Can wait to get them soon


----------



## mzroyalflyness

DrTootr said:


> I have a video up so you can have a look. A few of my followers on my IG have thought that the christmas animation mini pochettes would fit an iPhone because the mini pochette (which has pretty much the same name) that comes with the multi pochette acessoires is actually slightly larger/longer and that can for sure fit a phone for sure ...like it fits both my iPhone12 and iPhoneXR inside it together quite easily.
> 
> I can link the video in here so you can see, it's apart of my MINI POCHETTE BICOLOR EMPREINTE LEATHER Unboxing, hope this might help you to see them side by side. Check out around the 6 minute mark where I compare the two side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame that LV don't make the newer MP's the same size as the MP version that is on the MPA's, hope this all sort of makes sense, it's kinda like a tongue twister saying it out aloud



I also dislike the leather tab to open. For the price they could have added gold hardware to open the bag.


----------



## DrTootr

mzroyalflyness said:


> I also dislike the leather tab to open. For the price they could have added gold hardware to open the bag.



Yep I would have to agree with you there @mzroyalflyness they could of made a nice gold hardware finish to the zip versus it's black leather strip. I have been looking to maybe get the London Christmas Animation Elizabeth Pencil case recently and noticed that it has a nice gold LV finish on it's zip, it's just an example of how something like that could of looked good on this MP too.


----------



## travelbliss

mzroyalflyness said:


> I also dislike the leather tab to open. For the price they could have added gold hardware to open the bag.


I thought I was the only one who absolutely hates the leather zipper pulls on SLGs !!!


----------



## DivotDiva

mzroyalflyness said:


> I also dislike the leather tab to open. For the price they could have added gold hardware to open the bag.


I have the Pink BTP one and it has the same leather tab.  I notice the zipper also seems to be finer/more thin than one on the regular mini pochette.  Maybe can get a replacement metal tab and change it out for the leather.


----------



## DivotDiva

DrTootr said:


> Yep I would have to agree with you there @mzroyalflyness they could of made a nice gold hardware finish to the zip versus it's black leather strip. I have been looking to maybe get the London Christmas Animation Elizabeth Pencil case recently and noticed that it has a nice gold LV finish on it's zip, it's just an example of how something like that could of looked good on this MP too.


Yes the pencil case has a beautiful round metal LV tab.  See mine in next post.


----------



## DivotDiva

DrTootr said:


> Yep @DivotDiva as I mentioned above I was thinking of keeping tech in it too, like my Apple pencil and USBs and I wonder if the Airpods fit in it?


with ease, mine are in a silicone case and the pencil case has the protector in it, the airpods fit in lying flat on bottom or sitting on long edge, no distortion to case when zipped


----------



## Gypsygrl

missemarie33 said:


> My last item arrived today  the mp. Happy to report that all my Hollywood items have great stitching, no issues. But I still don’t know if I will keep the RCP, I was holding on to it just incase the MP didn’t materialize. Now I have them I generally want to keep everything I have but I’m trying not to be a hoarder as well… the RCP is so much money for what it is. My SA said it’s impossible to get now so idk.


How do you feel about the stitching and placement of the tab that holds the clip? I'm considering returning mine since it's not stitched properly and therefore will hang a little sideways if I use as a bag charm.


----------



## DrTootr

DivotDiva said:


> with ease, mine are in a silicone case and the pencil case has the protector in it, the airpods fit in lying flat on bottom or sitting on long edge, no distortion to case when zipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218605
> View attachment 5218608
> View attachment 5218609



Great to know re the airpods fitting in the EPC, thanks so much @DivotDiva and your Watercolor EPC is so pretty. So making it a tech pouch is most defin another option for me.

I actually got the Watercolor bumbag from that collection, but I still haven't had the chance to use it yet, as it's in Sydney, so I can't wait for the borders to reopen, so I can see and hug all my family and friends first, and then wear my bumbag, in that order


----------



## DrTootr

DivotDiva said:


> Yes the pencil case has a beautiful round metal LV tab.  See mine in next post.


Yep it's really pretty and looks finished if you know what I mean x


----------



## Mapoon

I picked up my final item from the Christmas animation yesterday which was the bandana which had all 4 prints on them which I got through client services. It’s super cute and I didn’t realise it was made of cotton hence the lower price point. I had a brief look in store and it was all good but only when I came home I spotted a tiny flaw which was a small thread in brown that came off but unless you really focus on it it’s not too visible and I will let it go..with use perhaps it may happen anyway. Here’s a close up of all 4 prints and I plan to use it as a bandeau let’s see how it will turn out


----------



## balen.girl

My MP DA finally arrived and my Xmas collection is complete now.


----------



## travelbliss

Mapoon said:


> I picked up my final item from the Christmas animation yesterday which was the bandana which had all 4 prints on them which I got through client services. It’s super cute and I didn’t realise it was made of cotton hence the lower price point. I had a brief look in store and it was all good but only when I came home I spotted a tiny flaw which was a small thread in brown that came off but unless you really focus on it it’s not too visible and I will let it go..with use perhaps it may happen anyway. Here’s a close up of all 4 prints and I plan to use it as a bandeau let’s see how it will turn out



Wow !! This seems to be the unicorn in the collection...congrats.   I soooo like this year's designs than the Carnival theme from last year.   Great addition.  Would you have preferred this piece to be 100% silk vs. cotton ?  Seems like if they had make it in silk,  the colors would be more vivid.


----------



## travelbliss

Still waiting to see some of the keychains from this 2021 Animations....esp. the convertible car !!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Mapoon said:


> I picked up my final item from the Christmas animation yesterday which was the bandana which had all 4 prints on them which I got through client services. It’s super cute and I didn’t realise it was made of cotton hence the lower price point. I had a brief look in store and it was all good but only when I came home I spotted a tiny flaw which was a small thread in brown that came off but unless you really focus on it it’s not too visible and I will let it go..with use perhaps it may happen anyway. Here’s a close up of all 4 prints and I plan to use it as a bandeau let’s see how it will turn out


I want one! 
I love that its cotton, I have so many silk ones, cotton will be nice for the hot weather


----------



## Mapoon

travelbliss said:


> Wow !! This seems to be the unicorn in the collection...congrats.   I soooo like this year's designs than the Carnival theme from last year.   Great addition.  Would you have preferred this piece to be 100% silk vs. cotton ?  Seems like if they had make it in silk,  the colors would be more vivid.


Thank you so much! It seems not many countries have this item. Yes I would prefer this in silk as it would make it nicer to hold but let’s see how I go   Agree the colours maybe more radiant. But it would be at least A$200 more…


----------



## Mapoon

MeepMeep67 said:


> I want one!
> I love that its cotton, I have so many silk ones, cotton will be nice for the hot weather


That’s a really good point  Try to check with your local customer service or SA if it’s able to be ordered? The code is M77060 
Check with your local customer service or SA if it’s able to be ordered? The code is M77060


----------



## Aliluvlv

I am lucky to have received the one piece I was hoping to get from this collection but I'll admit the way it's made overall and the stitching is pretty wonky (not as good as some and not as bad as others) but the interior cherry blossom color is gorgeous. I do really love the japan scene as it reminds me of traveling there during sakura season (11 years ago) and I also lost my (mostly white) 17 year old boy kitty this summer, so the scene is a nice homage to both.  I'm not sure yet where to place her on the bag/strap so she doesn't flip around and also not sure yet what to put inside  but I'm excited it's MIF and hope the stitching isn't as noticeable when it's on the bag. Been enjoying everyone's reveals on here and am glad to join the club!


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

missemarie33 said:


> Well keep trying! I just sent back a key pouch in azur, nothing wrong with it just know that I won’t use it as intended so better for me to return them hassle with selling later… they pop in and out of stock almost daily


Aww thank you for your encouraging words!! I actually asked CS via the text chat function if I could waitlist for it (a long shot I know!) and they replied saying it’s been discontinued now!! It’s still showing on the website at the moment though.. I’m based in the UK


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5219438
> 
> View attachment 5219439
> 
> View attachment 5219440
> 
> View attachment 5219441
> 
> View attachment 5219442
> 
> I am lucky to have received the one piece I was hoping to get from this collection but I'll admit the way it's made overall and the stitching is pretty wonky (not as good as some and not as bad as others) but the interior cherry blossom color is gorgeous. I do really love the japan scene as it reminds me of traveling there during sakura season (11 years ago) and I also lost my (mostly white) 17 year old boy kitty this summer, so the scene is a nice homage to both.  I'm not sure yet where to place her on the bag/strap so she doesn't flip around and also not sure yet what to put inside  but I'm excited it's MIF and hope the stitching isn't as noticeable when it's on the bag. Been enjoying everyone's reveals on here and am glad to join the club!


Congrats, the stitching looks pretty good! Sorry to hear about your kitty


----------



## missemarie33

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5219438
> 
> View attachment 5219439
> 
> View attachment 5219440
> 
> View attachment 5219441
> 
> View attachment 5219442
> 
> I am lucky to have received the one piece I was hoping to get from this collection but I'll admit the way it's made overall and the stitching is pretty wonky (not as good as some and not as bad as others) but the interior cherry blossom color is gorgeous. I do really love the japan scene as it reminds me of traveling there during sakura season (11 years ago) and I also lost my (mostly white) 17 year old boy kitty this summer, so the scene is a nice homage to both.  I'm not sure yet where to place her on the bag/strap so she doesn't flip around and also not sure yet what to put inside  but I'm excited it's MIF and hope the stitching isn't as noticeable when it's on the bag. Been enjoying everyone's reveals on here and am glad to join the club!


The stitching on yours is quite good!!!


----------



## missemarie33

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Aww thank you for your encouraging words!! I actually asked CS via the text chat function if I could waitlist for it (a long shot I know!) and they replied saying it’s been discontinued now!! It’s still showing on the website at the moment though.. I’m based in the UK


On the usa site the DE key pouch is in stock right now. They have been saying the key pouch in azur is discontinued for 3 months and still I was able to get it online so I would just keep checking!


----------



## missemarie33

Gypsygrl said:


> How do you feel about the stitching and placement of the tab that holds the clip? I'm considering returning mine since it's not stitched properly and therefore will hang a little sideways if I use as a bag charm.


The hang tab on mine is well centered so it’s not an issue and the white thread on the azur canvas is much more forgiving than the brown thread over the Japanese Garden print. Overall the stiching on mine is acceptable, no issue there but I do think the tab the pouch hangs from will weaken with lots of use. The tab is re-enforced where it’s sewn to the pouch but the tab itself is just a thin loop of canvas. I looked up the the by the pool RCP and it’s the same design. Which will prob be a flaw over time. I’m still not decided weather today keep or return.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Congrats, the stitching looks pretty good! Sorry to hear about your kitty


 Awww thank you!  I still miss him every day.  I'm so glad you think the stitching is ok. I can see why it is such a hard piece to get good stitching since the bottom is where all of the folded leather on the inside comes together. 


missemarie33 said:


> The stitching on yours is quite good!!!


 Really? Thank you so much for saying so! I wasn't sure if I should try to exchange for a better one, or return it, or try to get the mini PA instead, etc. So nice to hear what others think!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Here are my Christmas goodies that I scored from the US website the day before the launch (Got everything I wanted, ordered it all up at once; it was crazy; like "normal" shopping) Didn't go for any MP since I have so many already


----------



## balen.girl

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5219438
> 
> View attachment 5219439
> 
> View attachment 5219440
> 
> View attachment 5219441
> 
> View attachment 5219442
> 
> I am lucky to have received the one piece I was hoping to get from this collection but I'll admit the way it's made overall and the stitching is pretty wonky (not as good as some and not as bad as others) but the interior cherry blossom color is gorgeous. I do really love the japan scene as it reminds me of traveling there during sakura season (11 years ago) and I also lost my (mostly white) 17 year old boy kitty this summer, so the scene is a nice homage to both.  I'm not sure yet where to place her on the bag/strap so she doesn't flip around and also not sure yet what to put inside  but I'm excited it's MIF and hope the stitching isn't as noticeable when it's on the bag. Been enjoying everyone's reveals on here and am glad to join the club!


Sorry to hear about your kitty. But you choose a very nice memorable item for him. I hope every time you see your RCP, it will bring you smile.


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Sorry to hear about your kitty. But you choose a very nice memorable item for him. I hope every time you see your RCP, it will bring you smile.


Aww thank you! That brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5219438
> 
> View attachment 5219439
> 
> View attachment 5219440
> 
> View attachment 5219441
> 
> View attachment 5219442
> 
> I am lucky to have received the one piece I was hoping to get from this collection but I'll admit the way it's made overall and the stitching is pretty wonky (not as good as some and not as bad as others) but the interior cherry blossom color is gorgeous. I do really love the japan scene as it reminds me of traveling there during sakura season (11 years ago) and I also lost my (mostly white) 17 year old boy kitty this summer, so the scene is a nice homage to both.  I'm not sure yet where to place her on the bag/strap so she doesn't flip around and also not sure yet what to put inside  but I'm excited it's MIF and hope the stitching isn't as noticeable when it's on the bag. Been enjoying everyone's reveals on here and am glad to join the club!


So sad to hear about your kitty. The RCP looks great on your Boulogne.


----------



## bfly

balen.girl said:


> My MP DA finally arrived and my Xmas collection is complete now.
> View attachment 5219034
> 
> View attachment 5219035



Awesome. Christmas is definitely coming early


----------



## DrTootr

So happy, I finally made my decision, and got my London MP yesterday! And I have just uploaded my unboxing to my YouTube, in which I was shocked to find my iPhone12 actually does fit inside it!

I just wanted to update everyone, it’s tight but if you want to see it for yourself, please check out my video at the 6.30 min mark x






And the new LV packaging is cute too!




So @Hachikoorias hope this helps.


----------



## balen.girl

bfly said:


> Awesome. Christmas is definitely coming early


Haha yes. Very early and I won’t wait until Christmas to wear it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> So sad to hear about your kitty. The RCP looks great on your Boulogne.


Thank you so much brnicutie!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTootr said:


> So happy, I finally made my decision, and got my London MP yesterday! And I have just uploaded my unboxing to my YouTube, in which I was shocked to find my iPhone12 actually does fit inside it!
> 
> I just wanted to update everyone, it’s tight but if you want to see it for yourself, please check out my video at the 6.30 min mark x
> 
> View attachment 5219779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new LV packaging is cute too!
> 
> View attachment 5219780
> 
> 
> So @Hachikoorias hope this helps.



Beautiful pics! Looking forward to watching your video


----------



## DrTootr

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful pics! Looking forward to watching your video


Aww cheers @Aliluvlv 

And congrats on your super pretty RCP too x


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

missemarie33 said:


> On the usa site the DE key pouch is in stock right now. They have been saying the key pouch in azur is discontinued for 3 months and still I was able to get it online so I would just keep checking!


That’s great, congrats! I’m more hopeful now that I’ll get one too


----------



## Aliluvlv

My awesome CA just located a Japan mini pochette for me so I'll get to choose which one (rcp or mp) to keep.


----------



## DrTootr

Aliluvlv said:


> My awesome CA just located a Japan mini pochette for me so I'll get to choose which one (rcp or mp) to keep.


That's very cool, can't wait to see what you decide x


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTootr said:


> That's very cool, can't wait to see what you decide x


Thank you, me too!    If the mini pochette looks good I'll probably choose to keep that even though I have 2 animation MPs in my collection (mono travel tags and DA car evasion). I use the DA car one daily in my bags so I know how handy they are. The RCP is a novelty and still very cute but not super functional and I'm worried about the print getting scraped easily using it as a bag charm (it sticks out more than I thought it would).


----------



## DrTootr

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you, me too!    If the mini pochette looks good I'll probably choose to keep that even though I have 2 animation MPs in my collection (mono travel tags and DA car evasion). I use the DA car one daily in my bags so I know how handy they are. The RCP is a novelty and still very cute but not super functional and I'm worried about the print getting scraped easily using it as a bag charm (it sticks out more than I thought it would).



I had to make a sort of similar decision with the London MP versus the Elizabeth Pencil Case yesterday, both are gorgeous, and tbh I was leaning towards getting the EPC before I got to the LV store. But when I saw them both in my hands, I just felt I'd get more use out of the MP even though I have a few in my collection too. And I do hear you on your concerns re the RCP, good luck with your decision x


----------



## cowlova311

Yay! Came back from vacation today to my mp!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTootr said:


> I had to make a sort of similar decision with the London MP versus the Elizabeth Pencil Case yesterday, both are gorgeous, and tbh I was leaning towards getting the EPC before I got to the LV store. But when I saw them both in my hands, I just felt I'd get more use out of the MP even though I have a few in my collection too. And I do hear you on your concerns re the RCP, good luck with your decision x


Yes deciding on the piece you'll get the most use out of is hard! I would have chosen the MP over the Elizabeth pouch too. Both are adorable.  Variety is great but I think seeing @sheepie123 's amazing collection of MPs convinced me it's ok to add a third MP to my humble collection.  Considering the daily use they get and now how crazy the price is now for the regular ones had me leaning towards the MP. Plus I do on occasion just grab the MP and go.  Can't do that with the RCP.


----------



## Aliluvlv

cowlova311 said:


> Yay! Came back from vacation today to my mp!


Hooray for vacation and a beautiful treat to come home to!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTootr said:


> That's very cool, can't wait to see what you decide x


And I just watched your video which was awesome!  Can't believe your phone fit in there!  Now I'm really leaning towards the MP! I used to love back in the day when my flip phone fit in my MP.   Also love your game on card holder,  that is so cool looking!


----------



## LvLover1288

DrTootr said:


> So happy, I finally made my decision, and got my London MP yesterday! And I have just uploaded my unboxing to my YouTube, in which I was shocked to find my iPhone12 actually does fit inside it!
> 
> I just wanted to update everyone, it’s tight but if you want to see it for yourself, please check out my video at the 6.30 min mark x
> 
> View attachment 5219779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new LV packaging is cute too!
> 
> View attachment 5219780
> 
> 
> So @Hachikoorias hope this helps.




Thank you for sharing this. I was just as surprised. Congrats on your Xmas piece


----------



## sheepie123

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes deciding on the piece you'll get the most use out of is hard! I would have chosen the MP over the Elizabeth pouch too. Both are adorable.  Variety is great but I think seeing @sheepie123 's amazing collection of MPs convinced me it's ok to add a third MP to my humble collection.  Considering the daily use they get and now how crazy the price is now for the regular ones had me leaning towards the MP. Plus I do on occasion just grab the MP and go.  Can't do that with the RCP.


Yes yes Aliluvlv, it’s always great to add another MP given how pretty they are. It’s good for mental health too as staring at them makes you happy


----------



## Aliluvlv

sheepie123 said:


> Yes yes Aliluvlv, it’s always great to add another MP given how pretty they are. It’s good for mental health too as staring at them makes you happy


I totally agree!


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> So happy, I finally made my decision, and got my London MP yesterday! And I have just uploaded my unboxing to my YouTube, in which I was shocked to find my iPhone12 actually does fit inside it!
> 
> I just wanted to update everyone, it’s tight but if you want to see it for yourself, please check out my video at the 6.30 min mark x
> 
> View attachment 5219779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new LV packaging is cute too!
> 
> View attachment 5219780
> 
> 
> So @Hachikoorias hope this helps.




Another great review. Twinning on the GO CH and London MP. I had to get this MP being a Londoner, born and bred. Great this fits your iPhone 12 and more. This was my reason for no longer owning MPs because getting a phone in and out was problematic. Does your 12 fit in your other pochettes? I'm wondering if these new ones are slightly bigger .

Off topic. How wonderful your husband is from Wales. Because of international travel restrictions there's been a lot on TV here about staycations and Wales looks incredible. I definitely have to explore this region of the country.


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Another great review. Twinning on the GO CH and London MP. I had to get this MP being a Londoner, born and bred. Great this fits your iPhone 12 and more. This was my reason for no longer owning MPs because getting a phone in and out was problematic. Does your 12 fit in your other pochettes? I'm wondering if these new ones are slightly bigger .
> 
> Off topic. How wonderful your husband is from Wales. Because of international travel restrictions there's been a lot on TV here about staycations and Wales looks incredible. I definitely have to explore this region of the country.



No way @bigverne28 love me some London and had the time of my life when I lived there! 

I'm almost home, so I will try my iPhone 12 in all my other MP's. And keep you updated in here.

Thanks so much for your kind feedback on my latest video   and I can highly recommend a trip to Wales, it's got some really pretty natural spots to check out. In a weird way some parts of Wales reminded me of my home state of New South Wales and also some parts of Victoria in Australia.


----------



## DrTootr

LvLover1288 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I was just as surprised. Congrats on your Xmas piece


You're most welcome @LvLover1288 and thank you, I feel really grateful to have grabbed one


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Another great review. Twinning on the GO CH and London MP. I had to get this MP being a Londoner, born and bred. Great this fits your iPhone 12 and more. This was my reason for no longer owning MPs because getting a phone in and out was problematic. Does your 12 fit in your other pochettes? I'm wondering if these new ones are slightly bigger .
> 
> Off topic. How wonderful your husband is from Wales. Because of international travel restrictions there's been a lot on TV here about staycations and Wales looks incredible. I definitely have to explore this region of the country.



Okay @bigverne28 just got home and will post my pics of what can fit. I also might make a video on this and put it up on my YouTube when I get the time this weekend as it's a good way to show it too.






I also had people reach out on my Instagram DM's about this topic as well, so I hope this can help everyone x


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Okay @bigverne28 just got home and will post my pics of what can fit. I also might make a video on this and put it up on my YouTube when I get the time this weekend as it's a good way to show it too.
> 
> View attachment 5220857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220858
> 
> I also had people reach out on my Instagram DM's about this topic as well, so I hope this can help everyone x


Great! Thanks Donna


----------



## Bumbles

sheepie123 said:


> Yes yes Aliluvlv, it’s always great to add another MP given how pretty they are. It’s good for mental health too as staring at them makes you happy


Well said sheepie!    Definitely great for our well-being!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTootr said:


> Okay @bigverne28 just got home and will post my pics of what can fit. I also might make a video on this and put it up on my YouTube when I get the time this weekend as it's a good way to show it too.
> 
> View attachment 5220857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220858
> 
> I also had people reach out on my Instagram DM's about this topic as well, so I hope this can help everyone x


Your pics are amazing! So gorgeous to look at and always brings a smile to my face! Not to mention you have the cutest and most colour slgs!! Always great unique limited pieces. I love the empreinte mp, but don’t know what to do with it lol I already have 3 and they haven’t been used for a while


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> Great! Thanks Donna



You're most welcome @bigverne28 

And just another quick comparison using my Multi Pochette Accessoires and the Mini Pochette Accessoires that comes attached on it and this notably fits way more.




EDIT: I forgot to post the MP's size comparison photo, please see below...


----------



## DrTootr

Bumbles said:


> Your pics are amazing! So gorgeous to look at and always brings a smile to my face! Not to mention you have the cutest and most colour slgs!! Always great unique limited pieces. I love the empreinte mp, but don’t know what to do with it lol I already have 3 and they haven’t been used for a while



Oh wow thanks a million @Bumbles and your kind words bring a big smile to my face 

I am exactly like you and I have 3 MP's not counting the MP that comes on my MPA.

To get more wear out of my MP's I find changing the chain length on them can help make them a bit more versatile, so I can wear them as say a small bumbag or a long cross body bag or a high cross body bag. But I also love using them as catchall's in my bigger bags too.


----------



## missemarie33

DrTootr said:


> So happy, I finally made my decision, and got my London MP yesterday! And I have just uploaded my unboxing to my YouTube, in which I was shocked to find my iPhone12 actually does fit inside it!
> 
> I just wanted to update everyone, it’s tight but if you want to see it for yourself, please check out my video at the 6.30 min mark x
> 
> View attachment 5219779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the new LV packaging is cute too!
> 
> View attachment 5219780
> 
> 
> So @Hachikoorias hope this helps.



wow that is amazing that your phone fits in!! I just tried my 13pro and it def does not fit, I tried it in 2019 xmas mp too, just in case...and my regular mp's bc you never know, maybe sizing could be off piece by piece, but no. Unfortunately 13 pro it didn't fit on any of them. Wishing I had a 12 now!!! LOL enjoy your mp! Thanks for the video!


----------



## DrTootr

missemarie33 said:


> wow that is amazing that your phone fits in!! I just tried my 13pro and it def does not fit, I tried it in 2019 xmas mp too, just in case...and my regular mp's bc you never know, maybe sizing could be off piece by piece, but no. Unfortunately 13 pro it didn't fit on any of them. Wishing I had a 12 now!!! LOL enjoy your mp! Thanks for the video!



Hey @missemarie33 and thanks for letting me know about the iPhone 13 Pro not fitting, and cool phone btw!

You're most welcome re my video  and I hear you on the sizing maybe being slightly different piece to piece. I noticed today that my Cable-Car CA2019 MP is slightly bigger than my new London CA2021 MP for example.

So I'd feel comfortable putting my iPhone12 in both of those MP's with a few other items like my Game On card holder as it's very slim, AirPods pros, Lip product, mini hand sanitiser, house key and maybe spare mask (as we still have to wear them in Dubai).

We might need to start keeping a data base to track what model iPhones actually fit in which LV MP's


----------



## DrTootr

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes deciding on the piece you'll get the most use out of is hard! I would have chosen the MP over the Elizabeth pouch too. Both are adorable.  Variety is great but I think seeing @sheepie123 's amazing collection of MPs convinced me it's ok to add a third MP to my humble collection.  Considering the daily use they get and now how crazy the price is now for the regular ones had me leaning towards the MP. Plus I do on occasion just grab the MP and go.  Can't do that with the RCP.



Hey there @Aliluvlv and I'm happy with my decision to get the London MP! And my iPhone12 fitting inside it was a nice bonus surprise for sure! I think 3 is a great number as you can rotate them so they all stay in great condition. Also totally agree with you on your last few sentences x


----------



## DrTootr

Aliluvlv said:


> And I just watched your video which was awesome!  Can't believe your phone fit in there!  Now I'm really leaning towards the MP! I used to love back in the day when my flip phone fit in my MP.   Also love your game on card holder, that is so cool looking!



And I really appreciate your kind thoughts on my video @Aliluvlv  

Yes it makes the MP's even more practical if your phone fits inside it. And cheers re my Game On card holder, it's defin my slimmest SLG so it's perfect for putting in my MP's.


----------



## missemarie33

DrTootr said:


> Hey @missemarie33 and thanks for letting me know about the iPhone 13 Pro not fitting, and cool phone btw!
> 
> You're most welcome re my video  and I hear you on the sizing maybe being slightly different piece to piece. I noticed today that my Cable-Car CA2019 MP is slightly bigger than my new London CA2021 MP for example.
> 
> So I'd feel comfortable putting my iPhone12 in both of those MP's with a few other items like my Game On card holder as it's very slim, AirPods pros, Lip product, mini hand sanitiser, house key and maybe spare mask (as we still have to wear them in Dubai).
> 
> We might need to start keeping a data base to track what model iPhones actually fit in which LV MP's


LOL I love the idea of the date base for that info, that is so funny. my 2019 alps mp was the same exact size! Im not too disappointed about the 13pro not fitting bc its an excuse to add a preloved full size pochette accessories in Azur to my collection to fit the phone! I will wear it with the Christmas animation and make my own DIY multi-pochette. My problem led to an opportunity LOL and now I might get some use out of the 2019 mp too bc I already have the pa in mono. SO glad for the thread always giving each other great ideas and info!


----------



## BagLady14

Bought this for my  teenage granddaughter.  Her birthday is in 6 weeks.  She has a DE Crosette.  I hope she likes it.  Thinking??    Not sure?   Teenagers are tough but I do think she would like a wallet.  This is a Victorine.


----------



## BagLady14

BagLady14 said:


> Bought this for my  teenage granddaughter.  Her birthday is in 6 weeks.  She has a DE Crosette.  I hope she likes it.  Thinking??    Not sure?   Teenagers are tough but I do think she would like a wallet.  This is a Victorine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221243
> View attachment 5221244


Interior


----------



## DrTootr

missemarie33 said:


> LOL I love the idea of the date base for that info, that is so funny. my 2019 alps mp was the same exact size! Im not too disappointed about the 13pro not fitting bc its an excuse to add a preloved full size pochette accessories in Azur to my collection to fit the phone! I will wear it with the Christmas animation and make my own DIY multi-pochette. My problem led to an opportunity LOL and now I might get some use out of the 2019 mp too bc I already have the pa in mono. SO glad for the thread always giving each other great ideas and info!


Totally agree with you @missemarie33 you can learn so much in these threads! And I really like the sound of your DIY idea


----------



## DrTootr

BagLady14 said:


> Bought this for my  teenage granddaughter.  Her birthday is in 6 weeks.  She has a DE Crosette.  I hope she likes it.  Thinking??    Not sure?   Teenagers are tough but I do think she would like a wallet.  This is a Victorine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221243
> View attachment 5221244


I'd say she'd love it!


----------



## idlehen

Hi, I was wondering if anyone of you managed to get any of the mini pochettes on the US website? If so, what time did it restock for you? I've been stalking and hoping but nothing has popped up. Would I get better luck calling client services? I'm trying to get the Tokyo one.


----------



## MichaeleE

idlehen said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone of you managed to get any of the mini pochettes on the US website? If so, what time did it restock for you? I've been stalking and hoping but nothing has popped up. Would I get better luck calling client services? I'm trying to get the Tokyo one.


I've been trying to get the London MP.  I stalk the website daily but the only pieces I see going up are the Hollywood Azur Victorine and a few other Hollywood pieces.  Never anything for Japan or London.


----------



## trigurl

So my round coin purse and pochette felicie are here!  I had to reorder the round coin purse a second time as the stitching was really wonky on the lower right.  I see that many other folks also have wonky stitching as well!  The photo below is my replacement round coin purse and the stitching looks much better.  Did anyone else also get the China Felicie?  I had only planned on getting the Japanese round coin purse, but on impulse had my SA order me the Felicie because I loved the Panda on it.  I hope I don't regret buying it


----------



## Garconx3

idlehen said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone of you managed to get any of the mini pochettes on the US website? If so, what time did it restock for you? I've been stalking and hoping but nothing has popped up. Would I get better luck calling client services? I'm trying to get the Tokyo one.


i called I to client services and they were able to order for me.  They can place order but don’t know when it will be shipped.  Ended up cancelling the order And got it faster from local store


----------



## Garconx3

trigurl said:


> So my round coin purse and pochette felicie are here!  I had to reorder the round coin purse a second time as the stitching was really wonky on the lower right.  I see that many other folks also have wonky stitching as well!  The photo below is my replacement round coin purse and the stitching looks much better.  Did anyone else also get the China Felicie?  I had only planned on getting the Japanese round coin purse, but on impulse had my SA order me the Felicie because I loved the Panda on it.  I hope I don't regret buying it
> View attachment 5221425


Lovely!  I really like the panda too.  Too bad it didn’t come in mp


----------



## idlehen

Garconx3 said:


> i called I to client services and they were able to order for me.  They can place order but don’t know when it will be shipped.  Ended up cancelling the order And got it faster from local store


Oh ok, I think I'll give client services a call then. I'll be able to make a trip to the store next week but I may as well try different ways....


----------



## cowlova311

idlehen said:


> Oh ok, I think I'll give client services a call then. I'll be able to make a trip to the store next week but I may as well try different ways....


I tried calling client services previously and they weren’t able to help me, hopefully they are actually taking orders now. I was able to get the Tokyo mp. It was a tedious process lol I went to the Mexico website to see what stores had it in stock, and tried to find a client advisor on Instagram who worked at those specific stores. I messaged them asking for it and finally someone responded and she was able to ship it to me!


----------



## MeepMeep67

BagLady14 said:


> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221262
> View attachment 5221263


She will love it!


----------



## sheepie123

Bumbles said:


> Well said sheepie!    Definitely great for our well-being!


Thank you for your support as usual Bumbles


----------



## sheepie123

trigurl said:


> So my round coin purse and pochette felicie are here!  I had to reorder the round coin purse a second time as the stitching was really wonky on the lower right.  I see that many other folks also have wonky stitching as well!  The photo below is my replacement round coin purse and the stitching looks much better.  Did anyone else also get the China Felicie?  I had only planned on getting the Japanese round coin purse, but on impulse had my SA order me the Felicie because I loved the Panda on it.  I hope I don't regret buying it
> View attachment 5221425


The felicie looks stunning! This makes me want one too


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Managed to snag this piece! It’s my first ever MP and my first animation piece!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Now my sister wants the London MP after she say my Japan MP


----------



## LanaLondon

Has anyone noticed a difference in gold hardware on their MPA? The zipper pull on my MPA is light gold while the rest of the hardware is a darker shade of gold? It almost looks fake


----------



## Neillans

LanaLondon said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference in gold hardware on their MPA? The zipper pull on my MPA is light gold while the rest of the hardware is a darker shade of gold? It almost looks fake
> 
> View attachment 5222559
> View attachment 5222687


They’ve been like that for the last few years at least. It’s because that’s a more durable Matt finish (designed to be handled) than that of the darker smooth hardware…. You find the smooth hardware starts to tarnish after a while if you handle it excessively.


----------



## missemarie33

LanaLondon said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference in gold hardware on their MPA? The zipper pull on my MPA is light gold while the rest of the hardware is a darker shade of gold? It almost looks fake
> 
> View attachment 5222559
> View attachment 5222687


yes this is normal. Ive owned five mp and they are all a little different actually depending on the year of production, you will also find the chain quality has changed as well, the chains have become very thin, light weight and with more spacing between the links compared to early years. Im not saying its good, but its accurate to the item, there is nothing wrong or defective about it to ease you mind.


----------



## LvLover1288

Anyone else waiting on a China zippy coin purse?


----------



## MichaeleE

LvLover1288 said:


> Anyone else waiting on a China zippy coin purse?


I'm waiting on a London MP.  I'm starting to lose hope that it will ever arrive!


----------



## LvLover1288

MichaeleE said:


> I'm waiting on a London MP.  I'm starting to lose hope that it will ever arrive!


 I know same here still shows submitted


----------



## Mandamanda

I just ordered the DA Hollywood Sarah wallet. I'm anxious - I had a past a Christmas Animation zippy and the design started to chip after a few months of use, so I sold it because I was too nervous to keep using it, but I also regret that decision. I can't decide if I will end up keeping this or not, but I don't have any DA pieces and I'm a sucker for the hot pink interior.


----------



## jelly-baby

LvLover1288 said:


> I know same here still shows submitted



My London mini PA order just changed to ‘in prep’ today. I ordered yesterday morning.


----------



## Newbie2019

LvLover1288 said:


> Anyone else waiting on a China zippy coin purse?


Yes. I ordered it on 10/4 through the 866#. I was happy to get it ordered so I'm just waiting patiently.


----------



## jane

I placed my order on 10/4 as well for bag charms, was told 14 days. Usually they are pretty good about sticking to those estimates so hopefully by Monday I'll see some movement.


----------



## irischm

BagLady14 said:


> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221262
> View attachment 5221263


She will love it! I would cherish it forever if I get such present from any family member/friend.


----------



## Pebbles1

LanaLondon said:


> Has anyone noticed a difference in gold hardware on their MPA? The zipper pull on my MPA is light gold while the rest of the hardware is a darker shade of gold? It almost looks fake
> 
> View attachment 5222559
> View attachment 5222687


Yes mine is the same, except the hook on the end of the chain is the darker gold compared to the chain itself. I wondered what was up with that myself. This is on the Japan mini pochette. The chain on my DE mini pochette purchased in 2020 is all the same shade of gold.


----------



## Garconx3

Anyone had any luck with getting Mp online or placing order with Client care?  Looking for the Japan one but told it’s sold out and can’t place anymore order as of today


----------



## Chanel_LV18

LvLover1288 said:


> I know same here still shows submitted


I ordered the China passport cover on Sept 29 and the zippy coin purse on Oct 4 - both are pending product availability.  In my online profile, the China passport cover is expected to arrive on Oct 5, which has passed.  Hope both orders won’t get canceled.


----------



## brnicutie

I have all my Christmas Animation pieces except the London mp. I texted my CA yesterday. He told me that all the Christmas Animation pieces are backed up. Luckily, mine got accepted. Who knows when it'll arrive though.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> I have all my Christmas Animation pieces except the London mp. I texted my CA yesterday. He told me that all the Christmas Animation pieces are backed up. Luckily, mine got accepted. Who knows when it'll arrive though.


Hmmm interesting.  I thought my CA had found one of the Japanese mini pochettes for me on Monday but when I look at my receipt it says "order deposit" so I guess I've prepaid and am waiting like everyone else to see if it will actually come.


----------



## mrslkc23

My first Christmas animation piece and my first bandeau too! The colors are more beautiful in person   I chanced upon this online last week and hugged my girl for waking me up at 6am!
Now waiting for my japan RCP to come. I pre ordered it with full payment from my SA 3rd week of Sep and no word yet to date. I just hope it gets fulfilled!


----------



## brnicutie

mrslkc23 said:


> My first Christmas animation piece and my first bandeau too! The colors are more beautiful in person   I chanced upon this online last week and hugged my girl for waking me up at 6am!
> Now waiting for my japan RCP to come. I pre ordered it with full payment from my SA 3rd week of Sep and no word yet to date. I just hope it gets fulfilled!
> View attachment 5223260


It looks great with your MWT Alma bb.


----------



## LvLover1288

Newbie2019 said:


> Yes. I ordered it on 10/4 through the 866#. I was happy to get it ordered so I'm just waiting patiently.


 
i ordered it 9/30 and was told no estimated date. So I’m patiently waiting …


----------



## LvLover1288

jelly-baby said:


> My London mini PA order just changed to ‘in prep’ today. I ordered yesterday morning.



yay 
I haven’t seen much China zippy yet so hopefully my order won’t get canceled


----------



## LvLover1288

Chanel118 said:


> I ordered the China passport cover on Sept 29 and the zippy coin purse on Oct 4 - both are pending product availability.  In my online profile, the China passport cover is expected to arrive on Oct 5, which has passed.  Hope both orders won’t get canceled.



i ordered China zippy coin purse 9/30 still says pending product availability… hopefully our orders won’t get canceled


----------



## trigurl

Mandamanda said:


> I just ordered the DA Hollywood Sarah wallet. I'm anxious - I had a past a Christmas Animation zippy and the design started to chip after a few months of use, so I sold it because I was too nervous to keep using it, but I also regret that decision. I can't decide if I will end up keeping this or not, but I don't have any DA pieces and I'm a sucker for the hot pink interior.



My mini pochette from last year started to chip a bit, so I found a plastic pouch for it on Amazon.  No more chipping but it doesn't look great, I'm so sad   I also made a plastic cover for the flap of my Felicie Pochette.


----------



## BagLady14

irischm said:


> She will love it! I would cherish it forever if I get such present from any family member/friend.


Thank you.  I think she will be surprised to get any LV item brand new.  Her Croisette is a hand me down I gave her last year.


----------



## missemarie33

trigurl said:


> My mini pochette from last year started to chip a bit, so I found a plastic pouch for it on Amazon.  No more chipping but it doesn't look great, I'm so sad   I also made a plastic cover for the flap of my Felicie Pochette.
> View attachment 5223363
> View attachment 5223362


there is a YouTuber named Shelly A. who puts Resolene over her animations to prolong the life and keep them from chipping. Resolene is used as a finisher, like a clear coat. Its commonly used by people who do custom painted artwork on lv bags using Angelus leather paints and by people who dye vechetta and Verni bags. You could try that. I have never done it so I cannot tell you first hand results. Fiebings makes it and it can be purchased on amazon. I have used it to seal edge coat/ glazing in the past after I used alcohol to remove pen mark on pink glazing, I resealed it with resolene.


----------



## trigurl

missemarie33 said:


> there is a YouTuber named Shelly A. who puts Resolene over her animations to prolong the life and keep them from chipping. Resolene is used as a finisher, like a clear coat. Its commonly used by people who do custom painted artwork on lv bags using Angelus leather paints and by people who dye vechetta and Verni bags. You could try that. I have never done it so I cannot tell you first hand results. Fiebings makes it and it can be purchased on amazon. I have used it to seal edge coat/ glazing in the past after I used alcohol to remove pen mark on pink glazing, I resealed it with resolene.


I did try the Angelus sealer on my mini pochette actually, but it didn't work.  So I ended up having to put it into a plastic pouch.  Luckily I caught the chipping when it was early.


----------



## missemarie33

trigurl said:


> I did try the Angelus sealer on my mini pochette actually, but it didn't work.  So I ended up having to put it into a plastic pouch.  Luckily I caught the chipping when it was early.


im sad to know the sealer didn't keep you from getting chips!!! that is sad. did it make the rest of the mp shiny?


----------



## brnicutie

My CA called me to go pick up my London mp today. My lil Viv family is now complete.


----------



## fibbi

Finally two of my items from my order on Sep 30 start shipping! Can’t wait to receive mine!


----------



## Mandamanda

This arrived today. My first DA piece! I love the vibrant colors and pink interior, but I’m anxious about the chipping. I’m going to have to think about it before deciding if I keep it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> My CA called me to go pick up my London mp today. My lil Viv family is now complete.
> View attachment 5224666
> View attachment 5224667


Hooray brnicutie!  Awesome collection!   I'm hoping my mini pochette comes soon since I returned the RCP today at the store.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5225110
> 
> 
> This arrived today. My first DA piece! I love the vibrant colors and pink interior, but I’m anxious about the chipping. I’m going to have to think about it before deciding if I keep it.


It's beautiful, congratulations! I was nervous about this first DA piece too (xmas animation 2015) but I've used her almost every day and she only has mild chipping on the corners (probably from either dropping her or rubbing against the bag zippers).


----------



## missemarie33

Aliluvlv said:


> It's beautiful, congratulations! I was nervous about this first DA piece too (xmas animation 2015) but I've used her almost every day and she only has mild chipping on the corners (probably from either dropping her or rubbing against the bag zippers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225290


Wow that is excellent condition considering the use. This makes me happy!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray brnicutie!  Awesome collection!   I'm hoping my mini pochette comes soon since I returned the RCP today at the store.


Thank you, Aliluvlv! I have my fingers crossed for your mp. I hope your CA had some info for you. Sorry the RCP didn't work out.


----------



## Mandamanda

Aliluvlv said:


> It's beautiful, congratulations! I was nervous about this first DA piece too (xmas animation 2015) but I've used her almost every day and she only has mild chipping on the corners (probably from either dropping her or rubbing against the bag zippers).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225290


I had that exact piece (never used) and sold it because I had a wallet from the same collection that chipped from normal use and it broke my heart. I sold both the wallet and the PA and regretted it after because I loved the design, but I didn’t want to keep pieces I was going to be afraid to use. Anyway, that’s why I’m so torn now.


----------



## balen.girl

I have chipping experience from my mon monogram wallet and ZCP multicolor. I seldom wear it, but it happened. My old SA always against me if I want to get something with prints on it. But I am stubborn and always can’t resist. I hope and pray all my Xmas will be good.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I just ordered the Hollywood passport cover today online. I had it on my wishlist because it was showing unavailable, but today it was in stock. Hopefully, I get it soon!


----------



## LvLover1288

fibbi said:


> Finally two of my items from my order on Sep 30 start shipping! Can’t wait to receive mine!


Yay!! I ordered same day too I hope mine finally ships soon


----------



## 000

I was super excited to happen upon this passport cover while on vacation. I've always wanted one and the price was better than expected especially without tax! But seeing the comments regarding chipping I'm now worried about how it will hold up with use  anyone have experience with passport covers specifically?


----------



## MichaeleE

000 said:


> I was super excited to happen upon this passport cover while on vacation. I've always wanted one and the price was better than expected especially without tax! But seeing the comments regarding chipping I'm now worried about how it will hold up with use  anyone have experience with passport covers specifically?
> View attachment 5226547


I have the Paris passport holder and use it for 3-4 international trips a year.  I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Does anyone have insights to the following question?  
When we placed an order with the normal comment “pending product availability”…does this mean we are waiting for additional production to be completed or are we on standby for our orders to be filled in the event existing products in boutiques can’t be sold?  If the latter, how long is the typical waiting period?


----------



## MCBadian07

Chanel118 said:


> Does anyone have insights to the following question?
> When we placed an order with the normal comment “pending product availability”…does this mean we are waiting for additional production to be completed or are we on standby for our orders to be filled in the event existing products in boutiques can’t be sold?  If the latter, how long is the typical waiting period?


Pending product availability is waiting for product to arrive into the warehouse. It could be in transit or new production. But for Christmas animation I'm sure LV has already set how much they want to produce of each piece. From what I can see, a lot of the Hollywood stuff has been available online but not Japan, London or China since it launched. Typical waiting period is 21 business days but this can change depending on the product. There have been people waiting 4-6 months for limited edition pieces or longer


----------



## jane

I ordered two of the bag charms two weeks ago and was told the wait would be 14 days but they didn't specify "business" days or give me an ETA and here they are still pending so who knows. Communication of some kind would be nice.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

MCBadian07 said:


> Pending product availability is waiting for product to arrive into the warehouse. It could be in transit or new production. But for Christmas animation I'm sure LV has already set how much they want to produce of each piece. From what I can see, a lot of the Hollywood stuff has been available online but not Japan, London or China since it launched. Typical waiting period is 21 business days but this can change depending on the product. There have been people waiting 4-6 months for limited edition pieces or longer


Thank you for your insight…I was trying to make sense of the process and assess whether my orders will be cancelled.


----------



## MCBadian07

Chanel118 said:


> Thank you for your insight…I was trying to make sense of the process and assess whether my orders will be cancelled.


Hopefully not!! They just like to test your patience   I think if it was cancelled they would email you.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

jane said:


> I ordered two of the bag charms two weeks ago and was told the wait would be 14 days but they didn't specify "business" days or give me an ETA and here they are still pending so who knows. Communication of some kind would be nice.


I agree…more communication would be nice since it’s frustrating to wait and not knowing what’s going to happen.


----------



## fibbi

Chanel118 said:


> Does anyone have insights to the following question?
> When we placed an order with the normal comment “pending product availability”…does this mean we are waiting for additional production to be completed or are we on standby for our orders to be filled in the event existing products in boutiques can’t be sold?  If the latter, how long is the typical waiting period?


In my case, the christmas animation order is placed on Sep 28 and keep the "pending product availability" status until Oct 15. Then it started to change status and finally ship (3 of my 4 items) today! The other item is still pending order validation status on My LV. 
I have another order on Oct 1 and that one still no update yet. Only in "submitted" state...


----------



## Chanel_LV18

fibbi said:


> In my case, the christmas animation order is placed on Sep 28 and keep the "pending product availability" status until Oct 15. Then it started to change status and finally ship (3 of my 4 items) today! The other item is still pending order validation status on My LV.
> I have another order on Oct 1 and that one still no update yet. Only in "submitted" state...


Wow! That’s great news!!!  Which pieces did you order? 

I called CS to check on the status of my orders and she said they are trying to source the pieces (China passport holder and ZCP) at different warehouses and they are still trying.  It doesn’t sound good since I have placed the orders on Sept 29 and Oct 4.  It has been awhile.


----------



## LvLover1288

Chanel118 said:


> Wow! That’s great news!!!  Which pieces did you order?
> 
> I called CS to check on the status of my orders and she said they are trying to source the pieces (China passport holder and ZCP) at different warehouses and they are still trying.  It doesn’t sound good since I have placed the orders on Sept 29 and Oct 4.  It has been awhile.


 Same with mine it’s been since 9/30 for China zippy


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I just got the notification that my Hollywood passport holder was just shipped out today. Now I just need to get my actual passport (sent in for renewal).


----------



## fibbi

Chanel118 said:


> Wow! That’s great news!!!  Which pieces did you order?
> 
> I called CS to check on the status of my orders and she said they are trying to source the pieces (China passport holder and ZCP) at different warehouses and they are still trying.  It doesn’t sound good since I have placed the orders on Sept 29 and Oct 4.  It has been awhile.


I got the China Felicie Pochette, Japanese coin purse, London mini pochette, and a few key chain. Only the key chain are shipped.


----------



## gottabuyit

I was in the store today and I was able to order the Hollywood mini pochette! So far I’m having a lot better luck talking to a CA in person and being able to order items. When I called and also emailed to order the mini pochette I was told it wasn’t available.


----------



## Khrynia

gottabuyit said:


> I was in the store today and I was able to order the Hollywood mini pochette! So far I’m having a lot better luck talking to a CA in person and being able to order items. When I called and also emailed to order the mini pochette I was told it wasn’t available.


I dont understand this. I have been into like 5 different stores (in New York) in the last two days and all of them told me they can’t order the mini pochette (or any piece of the collection) because it’s a limited collection and they are unable to order them once it is released. So, all of them lied to me, it seems they just have preferences with some people


----------



## gottabuyit

Khrynia said:


> I dont understand this. I have been into like 5 different stores (in New York) in the last two days and all of them told me they can’t order the mini pochette (or any piece of the collection) because it’s a limited collection and they are unable to order them once it is released. So, all of them lied to me, it seems they just have preferences with some people


Aww, I’m sorry to hear that. I’m certainly not a VIC or anything so I wonder if different stores have different policies, or maybe items come in and out of stock for CAs like they do on the website. Still doesn’t explain their bogus response tho.


----------



## jelly-baby

I ordered the London mini PA six days ago (Wed 13th) and it was ‘pending validation‘ for 24 hours or so before it said ‘order in preparation’. It finally shipped yesterday and being delivered today. I’m in the UK. Seems to be quite different depending which country you’re located in.

On the other hand, I also ordered a MWT bumbag 11 days ago that still says ‘pending validation‘. I enquired with CS and they said they are “trying to source the product” whatever that mean. Thought MWT was made to order…


----------



## jelly-baby

So, London mini PA has arrived.  Surprised to see a date code inside.  I see others have mentioned a date code in their mini PA too.  I wonder why they've done that.  With all the hype about removing date codes and using a chip, it is now going to look like a date code makes it a fake


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jelly-baby said:


> So, London mini PA has arrived.  Surprised to see a date code inside.  I see others have mentioned a date code in their mini PA too.  I wonder why they've done that.  With all the hype about removing date codes and using a chip, it is now going to look like a date code makes it a fake


My guess is, because it's like LE, it needs to show what year it was from.


----------



## brnicutie

jelly-baby said:


> I ordered the London mini PA six days ago (Wed 13th) and it was ‘pending validation‘ for 24 hours or so before it said ‘order in preparation’. It finally shipped yesterday and being delivered today. I’m in the UK. Seems to be quite different depending which country you’re located in.
> 
> On the other hand, I also ordered a MWT bumbag 11 days ago that still says ‘pending validation‘. I enquired with CS and they said they are “trying to source the product” whatever that mean. Thought MWT was made to order…


That's so weird because all MWT items are made to order and come from France. They must feed that line "trying to source the product" to everyone.


----------



## missemarie33

Khrynia said:


> I dont understand this. I have been into like 5 different stores (in New York) in the last two days and all of them told me they can’t order the mini pochette (or any piece of the collection) because it’s a limited collection and they are unable to order them once it is released. So, all of them lied to me, it seems they just have preferences with some people


I don't think ppl are lying to you, if they could make the sale they would go right ahead and make it.  I think that in different stores they have the ability to order different limited edition items. My SA in Las Vegas could not pre-order the xmas items for me at all. he had to wait for the items to actually ship to his store and then he held one for me. Meanwhile all these other ppl were able to pre-order using the online concierge service. BUT he could order the wild at heart collection that was showing "out of stock" on the client facing website. he showed me on his iPad that it was available for him to order with a green dot. I think this ability could change day to day or hour to hour for them as well. they have to keep checking their iPad to see what they can get. I would not take it personally. I called the 866 client services and was told multiple times they had me on the list and that a store would call me back to take my payment information and no one called me. meanwhile others could call and make payment and wait. so its very random.


----------



## missemarie33

jelly-baby said:


> So, London mini PA has arrived.  Surprised to see a date code inside.  I see others have mentioned a date code in their mini PA too.  I wonder why they've done that.  With all the hype about removing date codes and using a chip, it is now going to look like a date code makes it a fake


I wouldn't worry about that. There are some videos out there showing some items have date codes, some have chips. some have both chips and date codes! my MP have date codes and my round coin purse and passport cover do not, only chips. I know they are real. And if I sell them later it costs about $10 to have it professionally authenticated either you can do that for your buyer or the buyer can do that for their piece of mind. enjoy your items!!!


----------



## NatsumiYuki

My Passport Cover has arrived! I had asked Client Services if this item was still available last friday and they said they could put me on the waitlist.

To my surprise, I received an email yesterday that they have received my reservation and it will be placed on hold for me for 24hrs! Paid for this cutie immediately and it was delivered by LV’s white glove service today!





My Japan MPA welcomes its new friend!




I do find it a bit weird that my Japan MPA has a date code but my passport cover has a chip in it. Im not really sure how LV determines which items will have the chip and the date code


----------



## missemarie33

NatsumiYuki said:


> My Passport Cover has arrived! I had asked Client Services if this item was still available last friday and they said they could put me on the waitlist.
> 
> To my surprise, I received an email yesterday that they have received my reservation and it will be placed on hold for me for 24hrs! Paid for this cutie immediately and it was delivered by LV’s white glove service today!
> View attachment 5227324
> View attachment 5227325
> 
> 
> My Japan MPA welcomes its new friend!
> 
> View attachment 5227326
> 
> 
> I do find it a bit weird that my Japan MPA has a date code but my passport cover has a chip in it. Im not really sire how LV determines which items will have the chip and the date code


I love the blue on the inside of that passport cover! enjoy!


----------



## NatsumiYuki

missemarie33 said:


> I love the blue on the inside of that passport cover! enjoy!



Thanks! It was the main reason why I bought this piece! I just hope the screen printing will last.


----------



## jane

NatsumiYuki said:


> My Passport Cover has arrived! I had asked Client Services if this item was still available last friday and they said they could put me on the waitlist.
> 
> To my surprise, I received an email yesterday that they have received my reservation and it will be placed on hold for me for 24hrs! Paid for this cutie immediately and it was delivered by LV’s white glove service today!
> 
> View attachment 5227324
> View attachment 5227325
> 
> 
> My Japan MPA welcomes its new friend!
> 
> View attachment 5227326
> 
> 
> I do find it a bit weird that my Japan MPA has a date code but my passport cover has a chip in it. Im not really sure how LV determines which items will have the chip and the date code



Congrats! This is the one I wanted. I asked client services last week about this exact model and she said there are none in stores and it is unavailable to order. Man I'm getting so tired of LV and their complete lack of communication to their own employees, not to mention customers.


----------



## NatsumiYuki

jane said:


> Congrats! This is the one I wanted. I asked client services last week about this exact model and she said there are none in stores and it is unavailable to order. Man I'm getting so tired of LV and their complete lack of communication to their own employees, not to mention customers.



Thanks! Sorry to hear your having a difficult time getting this piece. I guess it also depends on when they receive the stock for the Christmas animation pieces. As I had also asked to be placed on the waitlist for the London MPA a few days before I had inquired about this passport cover and I am still awaiting to see if my country will receive any stock soon.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

gottabuyit said:


> I was in the store today and I was able to order the Hollywood mini pochette! So far I’m having a lot better luck talking to a CA in person and being able to order items. When I called and also emailed to order the mini pochette I was told it wasn’t available.





Khrynia said:


> I dont understand this. I have been into like 5 different stores (in New York) in the last two days and all of them told me they can’t order the mini pochette (or any piece of the collection) because it’s a limited collection and they are unable to order them once it is released. So, all of them lied to me, it seems they just have preferences with some people





missemarie33 said:


> I don't think ppl are lying to you, if they could make the sale they would go right ahead and make it.  I think that in different stores they have the ability to order different limited edition items. My SA in Las Vegas could not pre-order the xmas items for me at all. he had to wait for the items to actually ship to his store and then he held one for me. Meanwhile all these other ppl were able to pre-order using the online concierge service. BUT he could order the wild at heart collection that was showing "out of stock" on the client facing website. he showed me on his iPad that it was available for him to order with a green dot. I think this ability could change day to day or hour to hour for them as well. they have to keep checking their iPad to see what they can get. I would not take it personally. I called the 866 client services and was told multiple times they had me on the list and that a store would call me back to take my payment information and no one called me. meanwhile others could call and make payment and wait. so its very random.




It is absolutely, 100%, random. Two weeks ago, I visited one of the standalone boutiques in my area and all of the mini pochettes and the round coin purses in the London/Japan/Hollywood prints were available to order. Last week, I went to an LV inside of a department store, and nothing was available; today, I went back to that same department store LV, and the Hollywood mini pochette was available to order.

The CA I worked with today explained that when things pop up on their tablets - with a "green light" and "2/3 days" next to Available to Order - it means there is stock at the warehouse that they can pull from. That stock changes daily, and sometimes hourly. So, you have to check in regularly with a CA in-person or via text... and hope your request comes right when warehouse stock is available. It's insane.  

(And yes, I swiped my credit card so fast when the in-store CA told me the Hollywood mini pochette could be ordered. )


----------



## jelly-baby

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My guess is, because it's like LE, it needs to show what year it was from.



That actually makes a lot of sense!


----------



## MCBadian07

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My guess is, because it's like LE, it needs to show what year it was from.


Interesting !! My BTP Speedy in Pink still had a date code but I think they could put that info on a RFID


----------



## ilovelions8

After holding onto the Japan RCP for the last few weeks, I've finally made the decision to return it   I was so excited to preorder it, but after having it, it just doesn't make my heart skip a beat. Its imperfections bothered me too much too. I'll keep the MP though


----------



## Aliluvlv

ilovelions8 said:


> After holding onto the Japan RCP for the last few weeks, I've finally made the decision to return it   I was so excited to preorder it, but after having it, it just doesn't make my heart skip a beat. Its imperfections bothered me too much too. I'll keep the MP though


I completely agree! I returned mine too for the same reasons and am still waiting on my mp to arrive.


----------



## jane

I'm curious: Is anyone still waiting on orders of bag charms from Client Services to move from submitted to preparation, and it has been longer than fourteen business days? 

I ordered mine October 4 and I'm wondering if anyone else ordered at the beginning of the month and already received theirs. 

I feel like I should just forget about them at this point, then I get to be surprised when they show up in November!


----------



## fibbi

jane said:


> I'm curious: Is anyone still waiting on orders of bag charms from Client Services to move from submitted to preparation, and it has been longer than fourteen business days?
> 
> I ordered mine October 4 and I'm wondering if anyone else ordered at the beginning of the month and already received theirs.
> 
> I feel like I should just forget about them at this point, then I get to be surprised when they show up in November!


My order was oct 1 and still submitted …


----------



## Newbie2019

fibbi said:


> My order was oct 1 and still submitted …


Same. Oct. 4 and still submitted.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

London/the UK and "The West Coast" hold special places in my heart with lots of happy travel memories. I'm glad I was able to get these. 

(Bought my London ZCP on launch day Oct 1st; picked up my Hollywood MP today thanks to my new CA)


----------



## mcallis29

jane said:


> I'm curious: Is anyone still waiting on orders of bag charms from Client Services to move from submitted to preparation, and it has been longer than fourteen business days?
> 
> I ordered mine October 4 and I'm wondering if anyone else ordered at the beginning of the month and already received theirs.
> 
> I feel like I should just forget about them at this point, then I get to be surprised when they show up in November!


Yes! I am as well. I have a wonderful SA, she explained to me that the Christmas launch has been somewhat…chaotic.. (shocking, I know! ) and that many orders are taking beyond the regular 14 day fulfillment time. She did seem certain they would be fulfilled, but it will indeed take longer than usual. I hope you get your items soon! I know I am looking forward to when they finally arrive!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

mcallis29 said:


> Yes! I am as well. I have a wonderful SA, she explained to me that the Christmas launch has been somewhat…chaotic.. (shocking, I know! ) and that many orders are taking beyond the regular 14 day fulfillment time. She did seem certain they would be fulfilled, but it will indeed take longer than usual. I hope you get your items soon! I know I am looking forward to when they finally arrive!


I wonder if the delay is due to labour shortage caused by COVID situation.  It’s good news to hear that our orders will be fulfilled. What did you order?


----------



## Chanel_LV18

AmalieLotte92 said:


> London/the UK and "The West Coast" hold special places in my heart with lots of happy travel memories. I'm glad I was able to get these.
> 
> (Bought my London ZCP on launch day Oct 1st; picked up my Hollywood MP today thanks to my new CA)
> 
> View attachment 5229532


Congrats!!! They look gorgeous!  I haven’t seen much the of the ZCP.  You are lucky to get a hold of one.  Enjoy!


----------



## mcallis29

Chanel118 said:


> I wonder if the delay is due to labour shortage caused by COVID situation.  It’s good news to hear that our orders will be fulfilled. What did you order?


Yes, you are right I think. She did express to me that covid has delayed many things & made many LV things much harder to obtain this year & last. So far I have ordered 1 of each bag charm & I am waiting to hear from her if & when I may be able to order the blue Vivienne figure bag charm & the 3D car charm as well (I’m a collector crazy for accessories!) I know I have seen the Viv a few times online but I’d like her to get the sale. I wanted one of each bandeau as well, but she unfortunately was not able to order those due to stock levels. Based on the conversations we have had, & as much as I hate to do it, I will probably have to obtain these through second hand sites at a markup. I am not crazy about the MPA (they simply are not practical for my personal bag needs) but I am considering some other items but I have not placed any more orders for the moment. What have you ordered? I hope you get them soon!


----------



## LvLover1288

Newbie2019 said:


> Same. Oct. 4 and still submitted.


My order was 9/30 still submitted


----------



## Chanel_LV18

mcallis29 said:


> Yes, you are right I think. She did express to me that covid has delayed many things & made many LV things much harder to obtain this year & last. So far I have ordered 1 of each bag charm & I am waiting to hear from her if & when I may be able to order the blue Vivienne figure bag charm & the 3D car charm as well (I’m a collector crazy for accessories!) I know I have seen the Viv a few times online but I’d like her to get the sale. I wanted one of each bandeau as well, but she unfortunately was not able to order those due to stock levels. Based on the conversations we have had, & as much as I hate to do it, I will probably have to obtain these through second hand sites at a markup. I am not crazy about the MPA (they simply are not practical for my personal bag needs) but I am considering some other items but I have not placed any more orders for the moment. What have you ordered? I hope you get them soon!


All of the items this year are so adorable!!!  I ordered the passport cover and ZCP (both with the China theme).  Fingers crossed all orders will be filled.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Chanel118 said:


> Congrats!!! They look gorgeous!  I haven’t seen much the of the ZCP.  You are lucky to get a hold of one.  Enjoy!



Thank you!   It was crazy... I walked in maybe 5 minutes after the store opened on 10/1, and the London ZCP was just sitting in the display case. I went in looking for the Japan and Hollywood MPs - all reserved that day - but spotted the London ZCP, fell in love with the print over the DE canvas, and slapped my credit card down. 

It took me 3 weeks to make a decision about the MPs...finally committed 2 days ago, and thankfully the Hollywood was available for my CA to order. Getting down to the wire there...


----------



## missemarie33

My return window for my Christmas animations will soon be closing and I’ve been struggling to decide if I should keep this round coin purse. I returned an azur Cles and then it was removed from the website  so I was feeling regretful about that…I don’t want to make the wrong decision so I put her on my speedy just to see how she looks  with an Amazon strap and I think I’ve convinced myself to keep her. What do you guys think? Took me a month to decide to keep my first Neonoe and now it’s my most beloved bag and I now I have two lol. I guess it takes me a while to warm up. Does this look good or too much pink? If it’s not good tell me! I’ve got two other items so it’s not like I’d be entirely missing out! Thx!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

missemarie33 said:


> My return window for my Christmas animations will soon be closing and I’ve been struggling to decide if I should keep this round coin purse. I returned an azur Cles and then it was removed from the website  so I was feeling regretful about that…I don’t want to make the wrong decision so I put her on my speedy just to see how she looks  with an Amazon strap and I think I’ve convinced myself to keep her. What do you guys think? Took me a month to decide to keep my first Neonoe and now it’s my most beloved bag and I now I have two lol. I guess it takes me a while to warm up. Does this look good or too much pink? If it’s not good tell me! I’ve got two other items so it’s not like I’d be entirely missing out! Thx!!


I’d keep it. It looks great on your Speedy! Crossing my fingers for a MPA Azur to release soon ~ your RCP will be stand out perfectly with that set then. And there’s no such thing as too much pink


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My September preorder arrived in store. Finally lol. Next year I’m definitely going the online release route. I picked it up this afternoon and am saving its unboxing for Christmas  Congrats to those who have received their animation items and love them!

Here are my SA store pics:


----------



## MCBadian07

missemarie33 said:


> My return window for my Christmas animations will soon be closing and I’ve been struggling to decide if I should keep this round coin purse. I returned an azur Cles and then it was removed from the website  so I was feeling regretful about that…I don’t want to make the wrong decision so I put her on my speedy just to see how she looks  with an Amazon strap and I think I’ve convinced myself to keep her. What do you guys think? Took me a month to decide to keep my first Neonoe and now it’s my most beloved bag and I now I have two lol. I guess it takes me a while to warm up. Does this look good or too much pink? If it’s not good tell me! I’ve got two other items so it’s not like I’d be entirely missing out! Thx!!


Ahhhh I love it ! I was only able to get the round charm in the Hollywood Azur.

I would just check you're happy with the overall stitching on the RCP


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My September preorder arrived in store. Finally lol. Next year I’m definitely going the online release route. I picked it up this afternoon and am saving its unboxing for Christmas  Congrats to those who have received their animation items and love them!
> 
> Here are my SA store pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230302
> View attachment 5230303
> View attachment 5230304
> View attachment 5230305


Congrats MB! We're twinning   
You have such self restraint to wait until Christmas


----------



## missemarie33

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’d keep it. It looks great on your Speedy! Crossing my fingers for a MPA Azur to release soon ~ your RCP will be stand out perfectly with that set then. And there’s no such thing as too much pink


Thank you for your advice and kind words. When I saw someone else post that they will use it for travel pouch for their jewelry I felt a shift in my heart that maybe I should keep and use it that way. I have been considering the vintage jewelry pouches. But they tend to open flat and are better suited for thin necklaces. i think I could put earrings in this RCP instead. I hope your MP ships out soon. You will love that! I had no doubts bout keeping that one it’s fantastic! Thx again!


----------



## missemarie33

MCBadian07 said:


> Ahhhh I love it ! I was only able to get the round charm in the Hollywood Azur.
> 
> I would just check you're happy with the overall stitching on the RCP
> 
> View attachment 5230309


I love the round charm and I think it actually hangs better bc it’s flat! I think you lucked out to get that one bc the price is lower and they are priced as high as the RCP on resale market. So it’s the smarter buy for sure. That looks great on your speedy! Your speedy is so white I’m envious! Mine has been very beige since day one but it’s a gift from hubby and I keep everything he gives and he always gives more LOL Thankfully the stitching is very good on my RCP and I know i lucked out on that! Thank you for helping me decide!


----------



## MCBadian07

missemarie33 said:


> I love the round charm and I think it actually hangs better bc it’s flat! I think you lucked out to get that one bc the price is lower and they are priced as high as the RCP on resale market. So it’s the smarter buy for sure. That looks great on your speedy! Your speedy is so white I’m envious! Mine has been very beige since day one but it’s a gift from hubby and I keep everything he gives and he always gives more LOL Thankfully the stitching is very good on my RCP and I know i lucked out on that! Thank you for helping me decide!


Awww thanks hon! The Speedy is fairly brand new - I just got it early September when it popped up online so she hasn't seen the light of day yet. I'm glad to hear you're keeping the RCP. ENJOY


----------



## KayyCee

Finally unboxed mine( one for me , one for my daughter) and i love them . My lv order was stuck in submitted status for quite some time , but i was able to place and order with my Saks SA and one with my LV SA . Both orders shipped within days even though i was told it would be about a two week wait. I cancelled my LV order when i received both .


----------



## brnicutie

missemarie33 said:


> My return window for my Christmas animations will soon be closing and I’ve been struggling to decide if I should keep this round coin purse. I returned an azur Cles and then it was removed from the website  so I was feeling regretful about that…I don’t want to make the wrong decision so I put her on my speedy just to see how she looks  with an Amazon strap and I think I’ve convinced myself to keep her. What do you guys think? Took me a month to decide to keep my first Neonoe and now it’s my most beloved bag and I now I have two lol. I guess it takes me a while to warm up. Does this look good or too much pink? If it’s not good tell me! I’ve got two other items so it’s not like I’d be entirely missing out! Thx!!


It looks great together. I would keep it as Christmas Animation pieces are hard to come by.


----------



## KayyCee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Here are my SA store pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230302


So pretty , definitely reconsidering this one before it’s too late


----------



## missemarie33

brnicutie said:


> It looks great together. I would keep it as Christmas Animation pieces are hard to come by.


Thank you I really think I will keep it. Seems like everybody says keep!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

missemarie33 said:


> My return window for my Christmas animations will soon be closing and I’ve been struggling to decide if I should keep this round coin purse. I returned an azur Cles and then it was removed from the website  so I was feeling regretful about that…I don’t want to make the wrong decision so I put her on my speedy just to see how she looks  with an Amazon strap and I think I’ve convinced myself to keep her. What do you guys think? Took me a month to decide to keep my first Neonoe and now it’s my most beloved bag and I now I have two lol. I guess it takes me a while to warm up. Does this look good or too much pink? If it’s not good tell me! I’ve got two other items so it’s not like I’d be entirely missing out! Thx!!


I think it looks adorable with your Speedy DA. I would keep it.


----------



## missemarie33

Mid Century Gal said:


> I think it looks adorable with your Speedy DA. I would keep it.


Thank you for your kind words and feedback! It’s encouraging me to keep it! I also have a DA graceful I could use it on so that might be cute too maybe.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats MB! We're twinning
> You have such self restraint to wait until Christmas


Yay and TY hun ~ twinning is winning   ! I’m being good for once after buying wayyyy too much due to COVID boredom lol. Can’t wait to share it with you guys!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just received my Hollywood passport holder this morning. I think it's adorable, but the thickness of it is bothering me. Obviously a passport isn't that thick, and I wonder if it would be awkward to carry around. I don't have my passport yet to fit it in; still waiting to receive it after sending in for renewal.

May or may not keep it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Merf66

Anyone seen the London zippy coin in Canada or have luck ordering through the phone?


----------



## missemarie33

Mid Century Gal said:


> Just received my Hollywood passport holder this morning. I think it's adorable, but the thickness of it is bothering me. Obviously a passport isn't that thick, and I wonder if it would be awkward to carry around. I don't have my passport yet to fit it in; still waiting to receive it after sending in for renewal.
> 
> May or may not keep it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5230826
> View attachment 5230828
> View attachment 5230829
> View attachment 5230827


I think they use the same template to cut the agenda cover as the passport cover and that space would be there to accommodate the rings if it were the agenda. If anybody has an agenda can you confirm? The difference being the flap where you insert the passport is open at the top and the agenda it’s closed. I will post photo of my passport inside mine so you can see how it fits...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Mid Century Gal said:


> Just received my Hollywood passport holder this morning. I think it's adorable, but the thickness of it is bothering me. Obviously a passport isn't that thick, and I wonder if it would be awkward to carry around. I don't have my passport yet to fit it in; still waiting to receive it after sending in for renewal.
> 
> May or may not keep it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5230826
> View attachment 5230828
> View attachment 5230829
> View attachment 5230827


The regular mono passport cover is the same way too. I think it allows for some credit cards and possibly other documents to be tucked in there too without overstretching the canvas:


----------



## missemarie33

Mid Century Gal said:


> Just received my Hollywood passport holder this morning. I think it's adorable, but the thickness of it is bothering me. Obviously a passport isn't that thick, and I wonder if it would be awkward to carry around. I don't have my passport yet to fit it in; still waiting to receive it after sending in for renewal.
> 
> May or may not keep it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5230826
> View attachment 5230828
> View attachment 5230829
> View attachment 5230827


Here it is in comparison to my patent leather Tiffany Passport cover which is WELL used and stained with pen marks from filling out countless customs forms! I had no idea patented stained like this when I bought it. I’ve had it over 15 years I’m a flight attendant so it’s literally traveled the world with me daily since day 1. I will continue to use the Tiffany one for work and I plan to use the LV for vacation. The LV is bigger but you could accommodate two passports in this holder, one on each flap bc of the delpth inside. That could be nice if your the one responsible for someone else’s passport while traveling. The space is nice if you plant to use the credit card slots or put notes or boarding pass inside. I’ve show it pinched closed with the passport inside and just loosely held. I would assume this will take up more space in a bag bc of the width. I was also shocked at the width/depth(?) when I first opened it bc I’m used to a flatter style.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My September preorder arrived in store. Finally lol. Next year I’m definitely going the online release route. I picked it up this afternoon and am saving its unboxing for Christmas  Congrats to those who have received their animation items and love them!
> 
> Here are my SA store pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230302
> View attachment 5230303
> View attachment 5230304
> View attachment 5230305



Glad you finally received it MB
Happy for you. This preorder thing sometimes it works sometimes it doesn’t or took a while to arrive.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Glad you finally received it MB
> Happy for you. This preorder thing sometimes it works sometimes it doesn’t or took a while to arrive.


Thanks hun! Yeah, I was worried there for a bit with rumours of all preorders being canceled, plus September 4 my SA said my order hadn’t even been confirmed yet, so all in all: LV is a real mess sometimes


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Mid Century Gal said:


> Just received my Hollywood passport holder this morning. I think it's adorable, but the thickness of it is bothering me. Obviously a passport isn't that thick, and I wonder if it would be awkward to carry around. I don't have my passport yet to fit it in; still waiting to receive it after sending in for renewal.
> 
> May or may not keep it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5230826
> View attachment 5230828
> View attachment 5230829
> View attachment 5230827


I think they’re great and not awkward at all. I love MWT one and find it handy as a mini wallet and passport holder in one (using 2 CC’s & 2 points/personal cards per trip with card slots). You can add a cles for cash and change when needed. Love this kind of compact setup for carrying less during travel.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I think they’re great and not awkward at all. I love MWT one and find it handy as a mini wallet and passport holder in one (using 2 CC’s & 2 points/personal cards per trip with card slots). You can add a cles for cash and change when needed. Love this kind of compact setup for carrying less during travel.


I love that idea! Especially for travel. I have a large zippy wallet, so it's not so convenient when traveling. I just ordered an Alma BB, so when I travel (which let's face it, isn't that often lol), this could be great in lieu of my zippy.

Thanks!


----------



## Bags_4_life

jelly-baby said:


> I ordered the London mini PA six days ago (Wed 13th) and it was ‘pending validation‘ for 24 hours or so before it said ‘order in preparation’. It finally shipped yesterday and being delivered today. I’m in the UK. Seems to be quite different depending which country you’re located in.
> 
> On the other hand, I also ordered a MWT bumbag 11 days ago that still says ‘pending validation‘. I enquired with CS and they said they are “trying to source the product” whatever that mean. Thought MWT was made to order…


How did you order the mini pochette? I’m in the uk too and called CS a few weeks ago, they told me they are sold out and unlikely to get more. It seemed like they weren’t being restocked online so I gave up


----------



## jelly-baby

Bags_4_life said:


> How did you order the mini pochette? I’m in the uk too and called CS a few weeks ago, they told me they are sold out and unlikely to get more. It seemed like they weren’t being restocked online so I gave up



I got it online. I had it saved in my wishlist and regularly checked for availability. It just came up one day. I noticed a few people commenting on fb about it being available soon after I’d ordered.


----------



## 000

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I think they’re great and not awkward at all. I love MWT one and find it handy as a mini wallet and passport holder in one (using 2 CC’s & 2 points/personal cards per trip with card slots). You can add a cles for cash and change when needed. Love this kind of compact setup for carrying less during travel.


This is what I do as well! No need for an extra wallet. Plus it's an easy way to carry your passport with you when needed during the trip. I mainly use mini bags and it fits in all of them.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

missemarie33 said:


> Here it is in comparison to my patent leather Tiffany Passport cover which is WELL used and stained with pen marks from filling out countless customs forms! I had no idea patented stained like this when I bought it. I’ve had it over 15 years I’m a flight attendant so it’s literally traveled the world with me daily since day 1. I will continue to use the Tiffany one for work and I plan to use the LV for vacation. The LV is bigger but you could accommodate two passports in this holder, one on each flap bc of the delpth inside. That could be nice if your the one responsible for someone else’s passport while traveling. The space is nice if you plant to use the credit card slots or put notes or boarding pass inside. I’ve show it pinched closed with the passport inside and just loosely held. I would assume this will take up more space in a bag bc of the width. I was also shocked at the width/depth(?) when I first opened it bc I’m used to a flatter style.


Thanks for taking the time to show me those pics. It really helps.


----------



## gwendo25

My two charms hanging out!


----------



## missemarie33

Mid Century Gal said:


> Thanks for taking the time to show me those pics. It really helps.


No prob!


----------



## missemarie33

My pre-loved Azur PA arrived today. I purchased to pair with the Hollywood mpa for a diy multi pochette look. the RCP feels too awkward swinging around the boob area lol so I will wear the strap plain.


----------



## travelbliss

missemarie33 said:


> My pre-loved Azur PA arrived today. I purchased to pair with the Hollywood mpa for a diy multi pochette look. the RCP feels too awkward swinging around the boob area lol so I will wear the strap plain.



Just LVoe how you "hacked" this !!


----------



## fibbi

My order finally arrived after almost 1 month!


----------



## jane

fibbi said:


> My order finally arrived after almost 1 month!
> View attachment 5233710


Congrats! Can I ask when you placed your order? I ordered these same items October 4th and still nothing.


----------



## missemarie33

travelbliss said:


> Just LVoe how you "hacked" this !!


thank you! I got the inspiration from someone else here, but I had to get the pa in azur to make the vision happen! my strap is just from amazon so its a def a hybrid, hi-low combo and I love that. Ive spent less money on this entire look than one new PA costs today. for me that's a win win and justifies my purchases LOL


----------



## fibbi

jane said:


> Congrats! Can I ask when you placed your order? I ordered these same items October 4th and still nothing.


I order on sep 30 thru the customer hotline . But another order on Oct 1 still pending … so it’s not surprise oct 4 order nothing yet …


----------



## nat74

I just wanted to share that I’m extremely happy to score the Japan MP today, FINALLY!!! I am a Chanel girl so I rarely posted anything on this forum. Also, these are my first Christmas Animation items so I’m really excited to have them!

I was able to order the Hollywood Damier Azur MP through the Digital Concierge on 9/30, a day before the price increase. Then got the Hollywood passport cover from online. AND today, one new SA came through for me with the Japan MP! OMG! I was in shock and couldn’t believe it! Also, I’ll be leaving for Hawaii this coming Sunday so the SA offered to overnight the Japan MP to me tomorrow so I can get it by Saturday before I leave for my trip! He told me that they normally only do overnight shipping for VIP clients and I’m not but he’s going to do it for me anyway. He’s truly amazing! If you need the best SA please pm me and I’ll share his contact. 

Presenting my 3 lovely items. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## toujours*chic

My pre-order placed 10/1 with US online finally shows "In preparation":
Japan MP
London MP
China Passport

The Hollywood DA MP shipped right after the order was placed so I was prepared for possible cancellation of the remaining 3 items- glad it did not come to that. Good luck to those waiting for these cuties!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

nat74 said:


> I just wanted to share that I’m extremely happy to score the Japan MP today, FINALLY!!! I am a Chanel girl so I rarely posted anything on this forum. Also, these are my first Christmas Animation items so I’m really excited to have them!
> 
> I was able to order the Hollywood Damier Azur MP through the Digital Concierge on 9/30, a day before the price increase. Then got the Hollywood passport cover from online. AND today, one new SA came through for me with the Japan MP! OMG! I was in shock and couldn’t believe it! Also, I’ll be leaving for Hawaii this coming Sunday so the SA offered to overnight the Japan MP to me tomorrow so I can get it by Saturday before I leave for my trip! He told me that they normally only do overnight shipping for VIP clients and I’m not but he’s going to do it for me anyway. He’s truly amazing! If you need the best SA please pm me and I’ll share his contact.
> 
> Presenting my 3 lovely items. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5235832
> View attachment 5235833
> View attachment 5235834
> View attachment 5235835
> View attachment 5235836


Love your pieces!!!  Enjoy and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

toujours*chic said:


> My pre-order placed 10/1 with US online finally shows "In preparation":
> Japan MP
> London MP
> China Passport
> 
> The Hollywood DA MP shipped right after the order was placed so I was prepared for possible cancellation of the remaining 3 items- glad it did not come to that. Good luck to those waiting for these cuties!


That is awesome news! So excited for you  and please post pics when they arrived.  This also gives me hope that my orders will be filled soon too.


----------



## MichaeleE

Mid Century Gal said:


> Just received my Hollywood passport holder this morning. I think it's adorable, but the thickness of it is bothering me. Obviously a passport isn't that thick, and I wonder if it would be awkward to carry around. I don't have my passport yet to fit it in; still waiting to receive it after sending in for renewal.
> 
> May or may not keep it. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5230826
> View attachment 5230828
> View attachment 5230829
> View attachment 5230827


I have the Paris passport holder and love it.  I keep the passport on the right, travel credit cards on the left, and my vaccination card on the bottom left.  It's thick but it works well with everything.


----------



## jane

My China bag charm (ordered 10/4) just went to in preparation!!! The London one is still pending but I have hope now!


----------



## Newbie2019

jane said:


> My China bag charm (ordered 10/4) just went to in preparation!!! The London one is still pending but I have hope now!


My China zippy, which I also ordered on 10/4, is still pending, but your message gives me hope!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

So glad to finally have her (esp after returning the RCP). I just returned yesterday from week in Orlando and saw ups left a final delivery notice on my door so I drove to the customer service center last night to see if i could pick it up. Thankfully they pulled it from the truck and I got it!  They'd already put the return to LV label on it (that was close!)  She was made in France 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DrTootr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5237442
> 
> View attachment 5237443
> 
> View attachment 5237444
> 
> View attachment 5237445
> 
> So glad to finally have her (esp after returning the RCP). I just returned yesterday from week in Orlando and saw ups left a final delivery notice on my door so I drove to the customer service center last night to see if i could pick it up. Thankfully they pulled it from the truck and I got it!  They'd already put the return to LV label on it (that was close!)  She was made in France 2 weeks ago.


Congrats! It's so pretty @Aliluvlv


----------



## idlehen

So I went to my local boutique last week and the SA was able to order the Japan MP for me from another store. He did tell me there was a 50/50 chance the order would get cancelled and he'd let me know if it arrived at the store. I'm just wondering, has anyone got one like this? What's the likelihood I actually get the bag? I did pay for it and got the order receipt. He said he'd text me the next day or Saturday (today) to let me know if it arrived, but so far no word.


----------



## nat74

nat74 said:


> I just wanted to share that I’m extremely happy to score the Japan MP today, FINALLY!!! I am a Chanel girl so I rarely posted anything on this forum. Also, these are my first Christmas Animation items so I’m really excited to have them!
> 
> I was able to order the Hollywood Damier Azur MP through the Digital Concierge on 9/30, a day before the price increase. Then got the Hollywood passport cover from online. AND today, one new SA came through for me with the Japan MP! OMG! I was in shock and couldn’t believe it! Also, I’ll be leaving for Hawaii this coming Sunday so the SA offered to overnight the Japan MP to me tomorrow so I can get it by Saturday before I leave for my trip! He told me that they normally only do overnight shipping for VIP clients and I’m not but he’s going to do it for me anyway. He’s truly amazing! If you need the best SA please pm me and I’ll share his contact.
> 
> Presenting my 3 lovely items. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5235832
> View attachment 5235833
> View attachment 5235834
> View attachment 5235835
> View attachment 5235836


Yay!!! My Japan MP was delivered this morning! I’m so excited! Going to wear it for my trip tomorrow. 

Here’s my trio MP. I got the chain too so I can wear crossbody.


----------



## Styleanyone

@nat74, where did you get the chain to wear crossbody?


----------



## nat74

Styleanyone said:


> @nat74, where did you get the chain to wear crossbody?


@Styleanyone I got it from organizemybag.com after watching a YouTube.  









						Chain Straps
					

Luxury handbag accessories. Gold & Silver crossbody and shoulder chain straps. Replacement straps & accessories for your purse or handbag. Organize your bag now!




					organizemybag.com


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTootr said:


> Congrats! It's so pretty @Aliluvlv


Thank you so much Donna!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

nat74 said:


> @Styleanyone I got it from organizemybag.com after watching a YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chain Straps
> 
> 
> Luxury handbag accessories. Gold & Silver crossbody and shoulder chain straps. Replacement straps & accessories for your purse or handbag. Organize your bag now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> organizemybag.com


Congrats!!! What size of chain did you order?


----------



## nat74

Chanel118 said:


> Congrats!!! What size of chain did you order?


Thanks! I’m 5’3” so I got size small 43 in. and it fits perfectly. Pic for ref.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

nat74 said:


> Thanks! I’m 5’3” so I got size small 43 in. and it fits perfectly. Pic for ref.
> 
> View attachment 5237733


Looks awesome!  Thank you for confirming.


----------



## idlehen

Just got my Japan MP today. The CA stuffed it for me since it was laying a bit misshapen. I'm hoping it'll smooth out over time. Also I noticed that these still have datecodes on them? Do they not have the microchip? I found it a little odd since I thought they discontinued date codes already. Overall I'm pretty happy to have been able to get this one this year. Love the little kitty on it and the pink interior.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

idlehen said:


> Just got my Japan MP today. The CA stuffed it for me since it was laying a bit misshapen. I'm hoping it'll smooth out over time. Also I noticed that these still have datecodes on them? Do they not have the microchip? I found it a little odd since I thought they discontinued date codes already. Overall I'm pretty happy to have been able to get this one this year. Love the little kitty on it and the pink interior.
> 
> View attachment 5239143


Yay! Congrats on your MP 

My guess is the global shortage on microchips is causing LV to switch back to classic date codes. I’m happy for this as my Japan MP is special with a date reference I can see. I prefer LV  collecting this way ~ makes it more sentimental


----------



## idlehen

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay! Congrats on your MP
> 
> My guess is the global shortage on microchips is causing LV to switch back to classic date codes. I’m happy for this as my Japan MP is special with a date reference I can see. I prefer LV  collecting this way ~ makes it more sentimental


Oh, yes, that makes sense. I didn't think the chip shortage would affect the LV chips too but I guess it all falls under the same thing. I'm also glad to have the date code on mine instead of the chip.


----------



## BULL

idlehen said:


> I didn't think the chip shortage would affect the LV chips too


You're right, these super simple little RFID tags are really not the kind of chips that big tech manufacturers are short of. Not to mention that Vuitton most likely bough literally tons in advance years ago. But indeed they released quite a few products this year that feature both the RFID tag and the stamp. I got a card holder like that in Summer.


----------



## mochibabu

nat74 said:


> I just wanted to share that I’m extremely happy to score the Japan MP today, FINALLY!!! I am a Chanel girl so I rarely posted anything on this forum. Also, these are my first Christmas Animation items so I’m really excited to have them!
> 
> I was able to order the Hollywood Damier Azur MP through the Digital Concierge on 9/30, a day before the price increase. Then got the Hollywood passport cover from online. AND today, one new SA came through for me with the Japan MP! OMG! I was in shock and couldn’t believe it! Also, I’ll be leaving for Hawaii this coming Sunday so the SA offered to overnight the Japan MP to me tomorrow so I can get it by Saturday before I leave for my trip! He told me that they normally only do overnight shipping for VIP clients and I’m not but he’s going to do it for me anyway. He’s truly amazing! If you need the best SA please pm me and I’ll share his contact.
> 
> Presenting my 3 lovely items. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5235832
> View attachment 5235833
> View attachment 5235834
> View attachment 5235835
> View attachment 5235836


Oh that is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Styleanyone

Does anyone still waiting for the MP? I preordered in September and still waiting….


----------



## NatsumiYuki

Styleanyone said:


> Does anyone still waiting for the MP? I preordered in September and still waiting….



Me! I had my name put in the waitlist for the London MP on 13/10. It shows submitted on my order. I am just waiting to see they will be able to fulfill the order


----------



## fibbi

NatsumiYuki said:


> Me! I had my name put in the waitlist for the London MP on 13/10. It shows submitted on my order. I am just waiting to see they will be able to fulfill the order


Same here my order submitted on October 1 but still in submitted state


----------



## LvLover1288

fibbi said:


> Same here my order submitted on October 1 but still in submitted state


Mine too but 9/30


----------



## Styleanyone

@NatsumiYuki, @fibbi , and @LvLover1288, I preordered at store, not online. One of my items was canceled today - Xmas China bandeau. I am hoping my other 2 items: London and Japan MP are still coming. Good news that I did place an order today with LV concierge for Hollywood MP. EDT will be 2 weeks. Haven’t got anything from the Xmas line this year ☹


----------



## LvLover1288

Styleanyone said:


> @NatsumiYuki, @fibbi , and @LvLover1288, I preordered at store, not online. One of my items was canceled today - Xmas China bandeau. I am hoping my other 2 items: London and Japan MP are still coming. Good news that I did place an order today with LV concierge for Hollywood MP. EDT will be 2 weeks. Haven’t got anything from the Xmas line this year ☹


I haven’t gotten anything this year either. When did you place your orders? I’m hoping mine isn’t canceled. I ordered China zippy


----------



## Styleanyone

@LvLover1288, I preordered at SAks LV on 9/3/21. Today, I called LV customer service and was connected to a very nice representative as she helped me to order the Hollywood MP.


----------



## jane

It's finally here!!




London one still pending availability...


----------



## Jaime

This beauty popped up online a few days ago. Not a huge fan of the mono but I don't mind it with a print or pattern. I also really love the blue interior and this one is the only option for blue. I also like the flap being aligned with the bag rather than envelope style after seeing some images of wear on the bag over time.

Are all the Felicie pochette in the Christmas animation made in Spain or elsewhere? It's really the only thing bothering me. All of my pieces are made in France which just as a personal thing I prefer.. This one is made in Spain. Not that I'll probably get an opportunity to exchange it with limited stock but just wanted to know if any of the Felicies are even made in France.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Jaime said:


> This beauty popped up online a few days ago. Not a huge fan of the mono but I don't mind it with a print or pattern. I also really love the blue interior and this one is the only option for blue. I also like the flap being aligned with the bag rather than envelope style after seeing some images of wear on the bag over time.
> 
> Are all the Felicie pochette in the Christmas animation made in Spain or elsewhere? It's really the only thing bothering me. *All of my pieces are made in France which just as a personal thing I prefer.*. This one is made in Spain. Not that I'll probably get an opportunity to exchange it with limited stock but just wanted to know if any of the Felicies are even made in France.
> 
> View attachment 5241827


I noticed this on the LV forum and I'm curious what makes a piece "better" if it's made in France, as opposed to made in Spain, USA, etc? Not criticizing, just really curious. I never really had an issue with that before. I know once my Noe comes back from having the full vachetta replaced, it will be made in USA. That doesn't bother me at all. Does that decrease the value of the bags if they're not made in France?


----------



## Jaime

For me it's not about being better as above I said it's just my personal preference. It's a French brand and it used to always be made in France when I bought anything. Now I like to keep it that way in my collection. Nothing about resale or anything else.

But that's me others may have different reasons or preferences..


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Jaime said:


> For me it's not about being better as above I said it's just my personal preference. It's a French brand and it used to always be made in France when I bought anything. Now I like to keep it that way in my collection. Nothing about resale or anything else.
> 
> But that's me others may have different reasons or preferences..


Seems to be the norm on here, so I was wondering if it was something that makes it better if it's made in France. Thanks for your response though. I can definitely understand.


----------



## boyoverboard

chicaboo said:


> I have an iPhone max and it def does not fit


iPhone 11 doesn’t fit. I think the last time I had a phone that fitted inside the mini pochette it must have been the 5!


----------



## missemarie33

Mid Century Gal said:


> Seems to be the norm on here, so I was wondering if it was something that makes it better if it's made in France. Thanks for your response though. I can definitely understand.



Some believe quality is better in France. My experience has been the two bags I had to have completely exchanged for manufacuring defects were both France. I have come to realize that the quality of the bag is determined by the skill of the craftsperson who creates it and the quality of the materials. Defective materials will falter no matter where they are sewn together. Loose stitching will break no matter the origin. I do understand that ppl want the French brand made in France. for example my favorite Swiss chocolatier has opened a few locations in New York. I still love the chocolates but I'd rather get my Swiss chocolates in Switzerland.

**Edit to add I do gladly eat my made in usa Swiss chocolates and carry my usa bags! I would not turn down a bag bc its made in USA. But I'm just saying how I understand the preference which has nothing to do with quality.**


----------



## travelbliss

Has everyone received their preorders for these yet ?  They seem totally sold out.


----------



## fancyfloragurl

Does the Japan mini pochette have a date code or chip


----------



## nat74

fancyfloragurl said:


> Does the Japan mini pochette have a date code or chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243287


Date code. Mine is SF4211.


----------



## fancyfloragurl

nat74 said:


> Date code. Mine is SF4211.


Thank you. I got it as a gift a d was wondering. I have the China passport and that has no code.


----------



## Jaime

travelbliss said:


> Has everyone received their preorders for these yet ?  They seem totally sold out.



I see different pieces pop up at random times often. Worth keeping an eye out and keep checking if there's something you still want.


----------



## travelbliss

Jaime said:


> I see different pieces pop up at random times often. Worth keeping an eye out and keep checking if there's something you still want.


Appreciate the reply.  I'm lucky I found my DA MPA but I was searching for a friend for the London one.  This particular collection was so much more popular than last year's.  A CS agent told me it was pretty much sold out for the season, but you know how accurate their info sometimes is.


----------



## Jaime

I got my felicie pochette by just checking regularly. I was really late to the party and it was all released and sold out by the time I even started looking. Just randomly had a look the other day and one was available so I grabbed it. Still debating if I keep it or not.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Jaime said:


> I got my felicie pochette by just checking regularly. I was really late to the party and it was all released and sold out by the time I even started looking. Just randomly had a look the other day and one was available so I grabbed it. Still debating if I keep it or not.


It is cute if it’s your style. I returned mine. I’m in my mid-late 40s and dress kind of plain and conservative, and the bag did not look good on me. It looked as if I was carrying my kid’s bag. But I can see it work for someone who has more youthful style (regardless of age).


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

If you have items in your shopping basket, check to see if you can check outs I had a DA Hollywood wallet that I had added to bag a few weeks ago and didn’t pull the trigger, and later was just not available anymore, today I was buying a key chain/charm and it showed up in my total as available. This time I bought it. I think the Hollywood print looks best on DA. I wish they had more DA offerings in this collection.


----------



## Jaime

AmeeLVSBags said:


> It is cute if it’s your style. I returned mine. I’m in my mid-late 40s and dress kind of plain and conservative, and the bag did not look good on me. It looked as if I was carrying my kid’s bag. But I can see it work for someone who has more youthful style (regardless of age).



I don't think it would fit my style but I don't go out much and dress up. For me it was more about being a collector piece in my collection I know I'd hardly use due to the size but for running as a WOC style it may be handy for running errands occasionally. I live in track pants, tshirts and jumpers since I work from home.

Anyway have a bit longer to decide. I probably wouldn't buy the normal Felicie Pochette due to its impractical size only that this has the collector element to it.


----------



## mrslkc23

Finally received my Japan RCP today! Preordered mid-Sep and I thought I was never gonna get it! So in lvoe


----------



## missemarie33

mrslkc23 said:


> Finally received my Japan RCP today! Preordered mid-Sep and I thought I was never gonna get it! So in lvoe
> 
> View attachment 5247309


wow and your stitching is so nicely done! congrats, I would say that was worth the wait!!!


----------



## mrslkc23

missemarie33 said:


> wow and your stitching is so nicely done! congrats, I would say that was worth the wait!!!


Indeed worth the wait! Thank you


----------



## Styleanyone

I got the Hollywood MP yesterday that I ordered with LV concerige on 11/3/21 but I am still waiting for my preordered items from 9/4/21. I wonder if I should just cancel them.


----------



## nat74

Styleanyone said:


> I got the Hollywood MP yesterday that I ordered with LV concerige on 11/3/21 but I am still waiting for my preordered items from 9/4/21. I wonder if I should just cancel them.
> 
> View attachment 5248314


@Styleanyone Which items are you waiting for? Would you like me to check with my SA for you? He was able to get me the Japan MPA on 10/28 and the China passport cover on 11/8. Pm me for SA contact if interested.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Look what I picked up today! 

I sent a text to my awesome CA last week, asking if this was available to order... and it was! Arrived at the store this morning. It's so cute!


----------



## nat74

My SA has the Hollywood MPA. If you are interested pm me for SA contact ASAP.


----------



## Jaime

Felicie pochette Hollywood and China are both available on the LV site in Australia for anyone interested.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Jaime said:


> Felicie pochette Hollywood and China are both available on the LV site in Australia for anyone interested.


Wish more of the China theme pieces will be available in Canada.  I would love to get the bandeau but I was told it is all sold out.


----------



## ProShopper1

Has anyone received the holiday packaging yet?


----------



## mrslkc23

Received my final Christmas animation piece this year


----------



## jane

So I ordered two of the bag charms on Oct 4: London and China. The China one shipped a few weeks ago and it's adorable, love it. London has been in limbo for over six weeks and I'm just over it at this point. 

Today I finally cancelled so I could get my refund, and ordered the Spring Street Chain Charm instead, which had been on my wish list a while. Very helpful and charming client advisor on the phone upgraded me to free overnight shipping. Lesson learned, always pre-order if you want anything limited (or anything at all really) from Louis Vuitton!


----------



## Styleanyone

The two MP that I got for this year’s Xmas collection. Done for now!


----------



## gwendo25

Chanel118 said:


> Wish more of the China theme pieces will be available in Canada.  I would love to get the bandeau but I was told it is all sold out.


I got mine by calling LV.  It was showing as not available online but customer service was able to get it.


----------



## gwendo25

China bandeau on Flower tote!


----------



## gwendo25

China key holder on Boulogne!


----------



## MCBadian07

Just popped into LV today and the CA helping me showed me 2 Christmas animation in stock - China passport holder and London Elizabeth Pouch.

Grabbed only the Passport holder so my collection is complete !

Only London is MIS. The rest are MIF.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MCBadian07 said:


> Just popped into LV today and the CA helping me showed me 2 Christmas animation in stock - China passport holder and London Elizabeth Pouch.
> 
> Grabbed only the Passport holder so my collection is complete !
> 
> Only London is MIS. The rest are MIF.
> View attachment 5266110
> View attachment 5266111
> View attachment 5266112
> View attachment 5266113
> View attachment 5266114
> View attachment 5266115


Lucky you! Enjoy your full Vivienne set  

* we’re twinning on the cute Japan MP but mine is under the tree


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lucky you! Enjoy your Vivienne holiday set


Thanks MB!


----------



## LvLover1288

Almost gave up hope but Finally after waiting since I ordered 9/30 it arrived yesterday and it’s so beautiful. Worth the wait.


----------



## MCBadian07

LvLover1288 said:


> Almost gave up hope but Finally after waiting since I ordered 9/30 it arrived yesterday and it’s so beautiful. Worth the wait.


Ahhh congrats! That's such a long wait though. This was the one I originally wanted for the China design. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## missemarie33

MCBadian07 said:


> Just popped into LV today and the CA helping me showed me 2 Christmas animation in stock - China passport holder and London Elizabeth Pouch.
> 
> Grabbed only the Passport holder so my collection is complete !
> 
> Only London is MIS. The rest are MIF.
> View attachment 5266110
> View attachment 5266111
> View attachment 5266112
> View attachment 5266113
> View attachment 5266114
> View attachment 5266115


lovely collection! glad you were able to get the items you wanted. I do love that blue interior of the passport holder! enjoy!


----------



## missemarie33

LvLover1288 said:


> Almost gave up hope but Finally after waiting since I ordered 9/30 it arrived yesterday and it’s so beautiful. Worth the wait.


that beautiful blue is worth the wait!


----------



## Bags_4_life

jelly-baby said:


> I got it online. I had it saved in my wishlist and regularly checked for availability. It just came up one day. I noticed a few people commenting on fb about it being available soon after I’d ordered.


Followed your advice and 6 weeks later I’ve managed to order one! I got it in my basket last week, but tried and failed to log in, tried and failed to checkout with a card then tried and failed to checkout with PayPal - by which time it was obviously out of stock. It immediately went to order in preparation and says it’s due Mon/Tue next week. 
Stalking felt pointless for weeks, saw zcp, bag charms, passport holders and rcp all in stock but never any mini pochettes. Both times I saw it in stock was around 3.30pm uk time.


----------



## jane

I ordered the London pencil pouch last night through CS. Supposedly 14 business days, but then that's what I was told for the bag charm and seven weeks later, nothing (cancelled it). But I feel like the pencil cases are less popular. Really excited though, I should have ordered this in the first place since I collect pens and stationery anyway!


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Just popped into LV today and the CA helping me showed me 2 Christmas animation in stock - China passport holder and London Elizabeth Pouch.
> 
> Grabbed only the Passport holder so my collection is complete !
> 
> Only London is MIS. The rest are MIF.
> View attachment 5266110
> View attachment 5266111
> View attachment 5266112
> View attachment 5266113
> View attachment 5266114
> View attachment 5266115


What a complete and cute collection! The London one is my favourite


----------



## Bumbles

LvLover1288 said:


> Almost gave up hope but Finally after waiting since I ordered 9/30 it arrived yesterday and it’s so beautiful. Worth the wait.


Glad it came thru for you finally. The blue interior is so pretty. Very nice indeed


----------



## Chanel_LV18

LvLover1288 said:


> Almost gave up hope but Finally after waiting since I ordered 9/30 it arrived yesterday and it’s so beautiful. Worth the wait.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Oh wow! Congrats!!! It looks beautiful.  I also placed an order for this item early October and it is still pending.  Since you got yours, it gives me hope that my order will be filled.


----------



## gwendo25

My passport holder has finally shipped. Yay, can’t wait to receive it.  With any luck  will be able to use it for cruise in January!


----------



## mimi 123

Finally my items from this Christmas collection. They are from different locations. I only got the london coin zippy from launch. All others came from either friend's Paris trip or my lovely Saks SA down the road. I also got a LA victorine wallet online but returned it.
The bandeaux are quite stiff comparing with regular ones. Not sure if others have same experience.


----------



## LvLover1288

Chanel118 said:


> Oh wow! Congrats!!! It looks beautiful.  I also placed an order for this item early October and it is still pending.  Since you got yours, it gives me hope that my order will be filled.


Thank you. Yes I almost gave up. But patience really pays off. It’s stunning in person and worth the wait. The blue is so vibrant. I hope yours ships soon!! Fingers crossed


----------



## LvLover1288

missemarie33 said:


> that beautiful blue is worth the wait!


Yes it is my very first blue piece and the blue is really pretty!!


----------



## Jaime

The blue was why I kept the Felicie. The blue card holder and blue interior of the bag and the pouch are just stunning.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

LvLover1288 said:


> Thank you. Yes I almost gave up. But patience really pays off. It’s stunning in person and worth the wait. The blue is so vibrant. I hope yours ships soon!! Fingers crossed


Thanks LvLover1288 and enjoy your new pieces.


----------



## Bumbles

mimi 123 said:


> Finally my items from this Christmas collection. They are from different locations. I only got the london coin zippy from launch. All others came from either friend's Paris trip or my lovely Saks SA down the road. I also got a LA victorine wallet online but returned it.
> The bandeaux are quite stiff comparing with regular ones. Not sure if others have same experience.
> 
> View attachment 5269430


What a gorgeous bunch of goodies! I love the London pattern the best


----------



## Bags_4_life

My London mini pochette arrived today (ordered Monday evening), I love it.


----------



## Bags_4_life

London mini pochette atb x2, checkout possible, uk site.


----------



## missemarie33

mimi 123 said:


> Finally my items from this Christmas collection. They are from different locations. I only got the london coin zippy from launch. All others came from either friend's Paris trip or my lovely Saks SA down the road. I also got a LA victorine wallet online but returned it.
> The bandeaux are quite stiff comparing with regular ones. Not sure if others have same experience.
> 
> View attachment 5269430


I recently bought the confidential bandeau in black and white and I felt like it was stiff as well, actually more stiff or thick (?) than any other bandeau I ever received, I noticed it immediately. Is gorgeous so im not complaining but I did notice a difference. Maybe they are starching them as part of the manufacturing process, but every other bandeau in the past has been more silky in texture. enjoy your collection, its beautuful


----------



## NatsumiYuki

I had almost given up hope an ever getting this item. I had asked to be placed on the waitlist on 13/10 and had finally received the email that it had arrived on 16/12. I immediately called CS and asked for the payment link to be sent. I am so excited !



Loving this little cutie . Now if only I can get my hands on the plain monogram mini pochette.


----------



## missemarie33

NatsumiYuki said:


> I had almost given up hope an ever getting this item. I had asked to be placed on the waitlist on 13/10 and had finally received the email that it had arrived on 16/12. I immediately called CS and asked for the payment link to be sent. I am so excited !
> View attachment 5275440
> 
> 
> Loving this little cutie . Now if only I can get my hands on the plain monogram mini pochette.


these little cuties are worth the wait! enjoy


----------



## gwendo25

Last addition to the crew for 2021.  MIF and gorgeous vivid colours! Hope we get to travel this year.  Stay safe and Happy holidays!




This will complete my collection for 2021!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Hi Everyone, Happy Holidays!
Just wanted to share my 2021 cuties!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Chanel118 said:


> Hi Everyone, Happy Holidays!
> Just wanted to share my 2021 cuties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280835


Love your collection!!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love your collection!!


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Bye bye 2021! May your New Year be filled with joy, health, happiness and a little LV cheer!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My sentimental Xmas unboxing: it’s me and my white cat in a mini pochette  I couldn’t ask for a better animation from LV. The Japanese theme and cherry blossoms just make this perfect design a little better ~ A+


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Hello Everyone, 
Happy New Year! 
Just wondering if anyone still have unfilled orders of Christmas animation pieces? I still have two pending…China ZCP and a bandeau.  At this rate I don’t think these orders will be filled but I wonder why LV hasn’t canceled them…they have been outstanding for 3 months now.


----------



## missemarie33

Chanel118 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Happy New Year!
> Just wondering if anyone still have unfilled orders of Christmas animation pieces? I still have two pending…China ZCP and a bandeau.  At this rate I don’t think these orders will be filled but I wonder why LV hasn’t canceled them…they have been outstanding for 3 months now.


keep us posted!


----------



## jane

Chanel118 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Happy New Year!
> Just wondering if anyone still have unfilled orders of Christmas animation pieces? I still have two pending…China ZCP and a bandeau.  At this rate I don’t think these orders will be filled but I wonder why LV hasn’t canceled them…they have been outstanding for 3 months now.



Yes, I ordered the London pencil case on 12/6 and was told 14 business days. Nothing. I followed up with an email and still waiting for an answer. I really do NOT appreciate that LV is happy to take my money while not guaranteeing my item or even knowing if they will ever have it. Does not build customer trust.


----------



## CornerstoneMain

jane said:


> Yes, I ordered the London pencil case on 12/6 and was told 14 business days. Nothing. I followed up with an email and still waiting for an answer. I really do NOT appreciate that LV is happy to take my money while not guaranteeing my item or even knowing if they will ever have it. Does not build customer trust.


Totally agree with you Jane.  I ordered the London Sarah Wallet back in October and was not getting any updates and feeling like I was bothering the client advisor.  Not until I wrote a few days ago and pointed out the fact they have had me pay for the item in full for a product I don't even have was not right.  I can understand maybe a deposit but not full payment.


----------



## CornerstoneMain

CornerstoneMain said:


> Totally agree with you Jane.  I ordered the London Sarah Wallet back in October and was not getting any updates and feeling like I was bothering the client advisor.  Not until I wrote a few days ago and pointed out the fact they have had me pay for the item in full for a product I don't even have was not right.  I can understand maybe a deposit but not full payment.


Oh and they responded they don't have the inventory to be able to fill my order and will be issuing a refund.  No proactive approach only reactionary.  Maybe they were hoping I forgot about the item?!?  Customer trust is gone!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

CornerstoneMain said:


> Oh and they responded they don't have the inventory to be able to fill my order and will be issuing a refund.  No proactive approach only reactionary.  Maybe they were hoping I forgot about the item?!?  Customer trust is gone!





CornerstoneMain said:


> Totally agree with you Jane.  I ordered the London Sarah Wallet back in October and was not getting any updates and feeling like I was bothering the client advisor.  Not until I wrote a few days ago and pointed out the fact they have had me pay for the item in full for a product I don't even have was not right.  I can understand maybe a deposit but not full payment.


It is definitely a strange way to do business.  When a full payment is received they should be confident that they have the product to deliver!  I think that is also true for a deposit.  If they are not sure about their ability to deliver the good and can’t commit on their end then why ask us to commit to the transaction by paying first?


----------



## jane

OMG OMG OMG OMG this just happened
I literally check this stupid thing every morning and it was still at submitted earlier today
!!!!!


----------



## fibbi

jane said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG this just happened
> I literally check this stupid thing every morning and it was still at submitted earlier today
> !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5295977


Good for you! 

On the other hand I lost hope and just cancel that order... it's been in submitted state since OCT 1 , 2021!!!!


----------



## beautycase

jane said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG this just happened
> I literally check this stupid thing every morning and it was still at submitted earlier today
> !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5295977


Repair? What happend?


----------



## Jaime

beautycase said:


> Repair? What happend?



All of my orders in my account online say that above the order tracking. Never had a repair with them ever.


----------



## jane

beautycase said:


> Repair? What happend?



Yeah I have no idea what that's about, lol. 
If you placed a Christmas animation order before the end of the year, be aware that they are still making these items, but only for back orders, they are not taking any NEW orders for the collection. They are just fulfilling the last of the december orders. I can't say if that applies to all pieces, but I guess does apply to the pencil cases.


----------



## beautycase

jane said:


> Yeah I have no idea what that's about, lol.
> If you placed a Christmas animation order before the end of the year, be aware that they are still making these items, but only for back orders, they are not taking any NEW orders for the collection. They are just fulfilling the last of the december orders. I can't say if that applies to all pieces, but I guess does apply to the pencil cases.


Oh, lol. When did you ordered the case?


----------



## jane

beautycase said:


> Oh, lol. When did you ordered the case?



I placed the order on December 6.


----------



## beautycase

jane said:


> I placed the order on December 6.


So happy for you that there is finally some process


----------



## Chanel_LV18

jane said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG this just happened
> I literally check this stupid thing every morning and it was still at submitted earlier today
> !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5295977


Wow! You are so lucky!  Please share more pics when you receive it.  I still have 2 outstanding orders…they told me last week that they will try to source the items. Your news give me some hope.


----------



## MeepMeep67

jane said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG this just happened
> I literally check this stupid thing every morning and it was still at submitted earlier today
> !!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5295977


YAY!!!! Very exciting.  I love this one. so glad its coming your way


----------



## jane

Made in Spain in late October. Must have been held up in customs or in a container for awhile, lol. I love it, suits me perfectly as I collect pens and pencils.


----------



## MeepMeep67

jane said:


> Made in Spain in late October. Must have been held up in customs or in a container for awhile, lol. I love it, suits me perfectly as I collect pens and pencils.
> 
> View attachment 5297402
> View attachment 5297403


It lovely!! The detail is amazing


----------



## missemarie33

jane said:


> Made in Spain in late October. Must have been held up in customs or in a container for awhile, lol. I love it, suits me perfectly as I collect pens and pencils.
> 
> View attachment 5297402
> View attachment 5297403


this design is perfect for the pencil case. I love it! enjoy!


----------



## Chanel_LV18

Trying to dress up my Alma BB…


----------



## brnicutie

jane said:


> Made in Spain in late October. Must have been held up in customs or in a container for awhile, lol. I love it, suits me perfectly as I collect pens and pencils.
> 
> View attachment 5297402
> View attachment 5297403


Congrats! I love the panoramic view of this print. It's a beauty.


----------



## brnicutie

Chanel118 said:


> Trying to dress up my Alma BB…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299466


I love the China print. It's stunning on the black epi.


----------



## Chanel_LV18

brnicutie said:


> I love the China print. It's stunning on the black epi.


Thank you!


----------



## trigurl

Anyone interested in the Felicie in China print?  Still NIB, it's been sitting in my closet and I don't think I will use it.  (USA only)


----------



## Chanel_LV18

missemarie33 said:


> keep us posted!


LV sent me an email confirming the cancellation of my order after waiting for 4 months and following up for an update throughout this month.  
I now wonder how long I will have to wait to get my refund.


----------



## Neillans

Thought I would post a quick update on here - the Christmas collection was hard to come by for a lot of folks this year and I think next year is going to be worse! Some items of the collection are still listed on the UK website and LV have increased the price of them AGAIN… the mini pochette is now £515! … when these were first launched in SEPT 2021
they were £325, then the October price rise took them to £375 and now a February rise of £140! … so a total of £190 price increase on a pouch? … I’m sorry, I’m a fan of LV but they’re just getting greedy now. Would be interested to hear other peoples thoughts and if they’ve seen another price rise on this collection too?


----------



## Babxie

Neillans said:


> Thought I would post a quick update on here - the Christmas collection was hard to come by for a lot of folks this year and I think next year is going to be worse! Some items of the collection are still listed on the UK website and LV have increased the price of them AGAIN… the mini pochette is now £515! … when these were first launched in SEPT 2021
> they were £325, then the October price rise took them to £375 and now a February rise of £140! … so a total of £190 price increase on a pouch? … I’m sorry, I’m a fan of LV but they’re just getting greedy now. Would be interested to hear other peoples thoughts and if they’ve seen another price rise on this collection too?


I don’t think it’s possible to get anything from this collection now even though it’s still listed on website and included in the price increase. I’m sure even with the current price, pieces like mini pochette will still be the first few items to be sold out the next release. We’ve been complaining about price increase (not only LV) for years but here we are, still buying


----------



## missemarie33

Babxie said:


> I don’t think it’s possible to get anything from this collection now even though it’s still listed on website and included in the price increase. I’m sure even with the current price, pieces like mini pochette will still be the first few items to be sold out the next release. We’ve been complaining about price increase (not only LV) for years but here we are, still buying



true. the prices goes up, and ppl still buy. I don't foresee myself purchasing Christmas animations next year, but I never say never. I haven't used the ones I already have so I will have to decide if im a collector? are they getting so expensive that I will not use them and just want to keep them perfect? having a few collectables is fine, I don't want to turn into a hoarder so time will tell...


----------



## missemarie33

Neillans said:


> Thought I would post a quick update on here - the Christmas collection was hard to come by for a lot of folks this year and I think next year is going to be worse! Some items of the collection are still listed on the UK website and LV have increased the price of them AGAIN… the mini pochette is now £515! … when these were first launched in SEPT 2021
> they were £325, then the October price rise took them to £375 and now a February rise of £140! … so a total of £190 price increase on a pouch? … I’m sorry, I’m a fan of LV but they’re just getting greedy now. Would be interested to hear other peoples thoughts and if they’ve seen another price rise on this collection too?


I have to agree,...I think the new price point starting at 745 and the special ones between 810 and 880 I don't think im interested in Christmas animation mini Pochette anymore. there's just so many other things I want to buy with 900 dollars! some of the Christmas animations key chains are still come up on the USA website if you search Vivienne, but they are not in production anymore as my understanding so I believe the price remained constant.


----------



## XD2020

Any information for 2022 Christmas animation? Thanks


----------



## missemarie33

XD2020 said:


> Any information for 2022 Christmas animation? Thanks


one of my sa said they expect to know more by august...so soon


----------



## Khrynia

If anyone know something about the new 2022 Christmas Animation, please share the information. Also, if there is other forum for the 2022 Animated collection please share the link, it would be really apprecited!


----------



## atlcoach

I just came across this when searching on the app for a wallet. I haven't followed all the Christmas Animation styles, so not sure if this is new?? It's cute!


----------



## grace-lee

also curious about this year's edition!


----------



## GJ*

atlcoach said:


> I just came across this when searching on the app for a wallet. I haven't followed all the Christmas Animation styles, so not sure if this is new?? It's cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578531


That was the Christmas Animation 2019


----------



## lovexchanel

it will be Vivienne again this year but in Korea and a few other places !!


----------



## lily2019

Launch date is 10/28 this year. My SA sent me some pictures and it’s Vivienne in more places. Can’t wait for more info.


----------



## CrazyCool01

lily2019 said:


> Launch date is 10/28 this year. My SA sent me some pictures and it’s Vivienne in more places. Can’t wait for more info.


omg can u post pictures please ?


----------



## jane

lily2019 said:


> Launch date is 10/28 this year. My SA sent me some pictures and it’s Vivienne in more places. Can’t wait for more info.


Which places??? That will definitely determine my level of interest.


----------



## lovexchanel

jane said:


> Which places??? That will definitely determine my level of interest.


Korea, I think Japan again ??, and one of the European countries, if I remember correctly


----------



## jane

lovexchanel said:


> Korea, I think Japan again ??, and one of the European countries, if I remember correctly


Oh well. Was hoping they would finally recognize Australia and put a cute little koala on there. Maybe next year lol (when the mini pochette is over USD$1000 in which case I'll pass on it).


----------



## Cathindy

jane said:


> Oh well. Was hoping they would finally recognize Australia and put a cute little koala on there. Maybe next year lol (when the mini pochette is over USD$1000 in which case I'll pass on it).



I'm waiting for a design representing the Netherlands, already imagine Viv inside a woodenshoe in a tulip field eating some cheese with a windmill on the background  But if LV not even recognises a cute koala in Australia I could totally forget about a Dutch inspired design


----------



## Aliluvlv

jane said:


> Oh well. Was hoping they would finally recognize Australia and put a cute little koala on there. Maybe next year lol (when the mini pochette is over USD$1000 in which case I'll pass on it).





Cathindy said:


> I'm waiting for a design representing the Netherlands, already imagine Viv inside a woodenshoe in a tulip field eating some cheese with a windmill on the background  But if LV not even recognises a cute koala in Australia I could totally forget about a Dutch inspired design


I love these ideas! Who knows how much this years mini p will be… probably close to $1000! Which is just so wrong.


----------



## MichaeleE

I would love to see Viv and the the four seasons....  Vivienne at the beach surfing, snowboarding on a snow covered mountain, walking amongst autumn leaves, picking spring flowers...


----------



## Bumbles

I would love a little koala or something Australian. I can’t wait to see the pics. Am interested in the key pouch.


----------



## missemarie33

Im surprised Christmas animation 2022 photos are not out yet! I probably won't be purchasing bc of pricing this year I can only imagine what they will be asking for it. I still want to see it though LOL


----------



## Shaddix13

missemarie33 said:


> Im surprised Christmas animation 2022 photos are not out yet! I probably won't be purchasing bc of pricing this year I can only imagine what they will be asking for it. I still want to see it though LOL


Me too! Desperate to see the designs as need to know how much this is going to potentially cost me!


----------



## Nurse_Heather

missemarie33 said:


> Im surprised Christmas animation 2022 photos are not out yet! I probably won't be purchasing bc of pricing this year I can only imagine what they will be asking for it. I still want to see it though LOL


Saw this posted on IG… can’t remember who I just happened to come across it and took a screenshot. Not the best quality photo…


----------



## Aliluvlv

Nurse_Heather said:


> Saw this posted on IG… can’t remember who I just happened to come across it and took a screenshot. Not the best quality photo…
> 
> View attachment 5592124


Thank you so much for this sneak peek! I spy Mt. Fuji I think in the middle. Hard to tell what building that is with VVN on the bike. I’m guessing the cles will be the price that the mini p was last year.


----------



## furby101

Vivienne and Petula at different flagship locations


----------



## missemarie33

Nurse_Heather said:


> Saw this posted on IG… can’t remember who I just happened to come across it and took a screenshot. Not the best quality photo…
> 
> View attachment 5592124


wow thank you for sharing! ill go check out foxy's insta to see if she's got it up. Only photos of mono and De so far? wonder if they will release a Da. Thanks again!


----------



## excalibur

missemarie33 said:


> wow thank you for sharing! ill go check out foxy's insta to see if she's got it up. Only photos of mono and De so far? wonder if they will release a Da. Thanks again!



You now have to pay subscription fee to foxy (Insta subscription service) if you want to see the upcoming collection.


----------



## Bumbles

Nurse_Heather said:


> Saw this posted on IG… can’t remember who I just happened to come across it and took a screenshot. Not the best quality photo…
> 
> View attachment 5592124


Thanks for sharing. I think I may pass I it though. Save my money for other collections.


----------



## MichaeleE

furby101 said:


> Vivienne and Petula at different flagship locations


I don't know how I feel about the flagship stores being the focus.  I liked the landmarks so much better.


----------



## emmui

MichaeleE said:


> I don't know how I feel about the flagship stores being the focus.  I liked the landmarks so much better.


Agreed! This year’s holiday collection is more for the diehard LV fans who want a commemorative piece showing a flagship location.


----------



## Shaddix13

Has anyone managed to find clearer photos of the collection?
My SA mentioned pre orders will be from mid September….


----------



## LV666

I heard September, too! Does anyone have the product codes?


----------



## Khrynia

Here is the new page to discuss everything about the new 2022 christmas animation collection:






						LV Christmas Animation - 2022
					

Let’s share everything about the new 2022 Christmas Animation Collection from Louis Vuitton!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------

